# ♥ Kagura's Girl-Toys Shop ♥



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gif rules must read_ 




*  Rules for Gifs
*

*Links: Preferably HQ YouTube videos. If the video is of low quality, then your gif will be low quality as well.

- Time: For example 1:35-1:45 from the video/link you posted.

* For sig: not longer than 10 seconds.

* For avatar: not longer than 3 seconds.

If you want a longer scene, then expect the quality of the gif to drop... meaning, it won't be that good. The shorter the scene, the better.

- Description: Tell the person what scene so they know exactly what you want.

- Borders: Tell the person what type of borders you want from the samples  posted.


- Member: Are you a junior member or a senior member? You have to tell me when you're requesting an avatar because the size of it will differ.*[/COLOR]*

Don't Forget The RULES *








Tsukuyo (sets, sigs , avys , coloring, gifs)


*NO MORE HIRING * 

Recommendations



​
*Avas*

*150 x 200
*

*
150x150*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sigs*





















*Banners*


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not working in this shop any more. rl, being busy, don't feel like it and these sort of things.

*Selva's examples*



















​


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2010)

*Selva's examples*









​


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 27, 2010)

*Vocal Violence's Examples*











​


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 27, 2010)

Requesting Itsmylife


Senior ava, sig under 550 by 200


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 27, 2010)

Itsy, your shop 


Set, please. 

Stock image:  ()

Rounded borders, no text, minimal effects. (It looks like you're using the "noise" effect for some of these avis. Please don't on this one. )

Thanks.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 27, 2010)

Set please

*Stock:
*

For the sig, make it say "I am Justice!" somewhere in it, maybe in the corner of something, lol. Just make it look good 

Make the backgrounds of the sig and avi both have a dark setting to them, with maybe a bit of darkred; you decide.

Avatar Size: 150x150.

Thanks!

*EDIT:* Could you also make the avatar and sig have dotted borders?


----------



## Rima (Apr 27, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Set please
> 
> *Stock:
> *
> ...



What size do you want the sig to be?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know any sizes of pictures, lol. Just whatever looks good I suppose?


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 27, 2010)

Request for itsmylife<3

*Sig:*
Stock: 
Effects: Something bright and colorful
border: dotted
Other: Cut it off before the text please c:

*Ava: *
Stock: same
size: 125x125
Effects: Something bright and colorful
border: dotted
***focus on the fellow in the mummy outfit, please 

THANKS<333


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i dont use it that much
> 
> 
> *Angie *




Omfg, Itsy 

I fucking love this  You made the picture, like, 98765434567898765 times better. I'm using it right away. 

Thanks a buch pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmm thanks XDDDD sig off 


*Dei Sempai *

i love u this was such a fun one XDDD


----------



## KohZa (Apr 28, 2010)

itsmylife say she want to take my request so here it is: 



avy:150x150 
sig: whtever you like
effect:up to you 
Borderrmal white border. 

hope the stocks good .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

you stock was sweet XD
*
ZEX*


----------



## KohZa (Apr 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> you stock was sweet XD
> *
> ZEX*


awesome .thx itsy .had to spread before i can rep you again .i'll rep ya tomorrow :33.


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

ooh you guys have a shop, nice

request for either of you lovely ladies



just make it nice (I guess of her face? xD)
Senior avatar.

thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> ooh you guys have a shop, nice
> 
> request for either of you lovely ladies
> 
> ...



taking :33


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hey there! I was wondering if I could request 2 transparencies or only one request per user?

BTW good luck with the shop! You two have great styles *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> *Hey there! I was wondering if I could request 2 transparencies or only one request per user?
> 
> BTW good luck with the shop! You two have great styles *



the limit of requests r TWO


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*OK thanks for answering

Please trans this


Spoiler:  








Chair and the two dudes stay please do whatever you want with it. Thanks a lot!! Sorry if it will be too bothersome 

EDIT: I removed the second one so please don't do it*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> *OK thanks for answering
> 
> Please trans these two.
> 
> ...




soo taking one of my fave mangas :33




House Keeping 

Death Note - Rima

Starr - Itsmylife

Amatsunohina - Itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

*Starr*

i really hope u like it 









Amatsunohina.....I'll yours later today


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice!!! it looks amazing! thanks fiery 

edit: damn, gotta spread, will get back to you asap.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> hmmm thanks XDDDD sig off
> 
> 
> *Dei Sempai *
> ...



I asked for the text off of it, but its fine, I'll use it anyway 

I love the colorization ;u; Thanks, itsy<33


----------



## Rima (Apr 28, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> *OK thanks for answering
> 
> Please trans these two.
> 
> ...



I'm taking this request. 

House Keeping

Death Note - Itsmylife

Amatsunohina - Rima​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

more customers :33


----------



## K (Apr 28, 2010)

*ITSY!!
MAKE ME AN AVATARRR!!!!!! 
I KNOW YOU'RE THERE!!*



*DARKEN!!!
ANY SOLID BORDER!!

PLOXXX!!!!*


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*is it ok if you pm me the trans instead of putting it here?*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Who hell r you Kay? my master? 
*
Kay*


----------



## K (Apr 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Who hell r you Kay? my master?
> *
> Kay*



lol, im just kidding..

thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

i thought soo  

thanks for come again


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*sorry for the question but who's going to do my request? The first housekeeping says itsmylife while the second says rima*


----------



## Rima (Apr 28, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> *sorry for the question but who's going to do my request? The first housekeeping says itsmylife while the second says rima*



I'm taking it but if you want itmylife to do it, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*No it's ok. Thank you, Rima! Is it ok if you pm it to me instead of posting it here?*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

ok announcement we have a new worker HikariFlames...she is one of my good friends and she makes really good sets she will be putting up her examples tomorrow


----------



## Rima (Apr 28, 2010)

^ That's great!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

Excuse me but I edited my request. Please don't do the second one anymore but if you already did it, I'll still wear it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2010)

rima I'm doing death notes tonight r u done with Amatsunohina?


----------



## Rima (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Yes, I'm done now. 

I'm so not good with transparency's.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

*Death Note *

sorry about the delay i had finales this week..


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats for shop gals! Soooo...
Transparancccyyy set for this cuteneeesss



Write on it what do you want but there should be "Kiba x Karui" or something like that


----------



## Rima (Apr 30, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Congrats for shop gals! Soooo...
> Transparancccyyy set for this cuteneeesss
> 
> 
> ...



Well since itsy isn't saying anything, I guess I'll take this. :33

House Keeping

FirstMoon - Rima​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Congrats for shop gals! Soooo...
> Transparancccyyy set for this cuteneeesss
> 
> 
> ...



taking sorry i had exams first.....


----------



## Rima (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not giving it up next time, Itsy! 

House Keeping

FirstMoon - Itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ok XDDDD


*
FirstMoon*







EDIT frgt the i XD


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ok ok XDDDD
> 
> 
> *
> FirstMoon*



Baaaww it's so cuteee itsy,and also fast! 

Thanks a lot pek

 I must spread some rep 

Edit: Done


----------



## Death Note (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Death Note *
> 
> sorry about the delay i had finales this week..



Thanks mate. No problem with the delay, I been busy a lot lately so I know what you are dealing with lol.

+rep.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

This one is for *Rima*:

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Senior. sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

House Keeping

SuzumeShouken Rima


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> House Keeping
> 
> SuzumeShouken Rima



I dont fully understand the essence of that post.

Is it a reminder for Rima, or a snap at me? =P


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I dont fully understand the essence of that post.
> 
> Is it a reminder for Rima, or a snap at me? =P




a reminder........


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> a reminder........



Then.. why..? =P
Cant he/she see that him/herself? =P


----------



## KohZa (Apr 30, 2010)

requesting itsmylife  



avy:150x150 with thin white border 
sig:i want only little effect 
text:i don't want text. 

thx :33.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> requesting itsmylife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome and i love that pic of naruto XDDD


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

*Zex *







i didnt' do that much just a few color changes and a smoky effect


----------



## KohZa (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Zex *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh its so simple just like i want it to be .thx again .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

awesome come again

*
RIMA* you have suzumes to do he requested you.....


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Requested : Set*
> 
> *Size : 500 x 350*
> 
> ...



taking :33 itasasu XDDD


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 30, 2010)

*^ Looking foward to it *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2010)

*AreoSamurai21*

u sure you dont want it bigger?





​


----------



## Rima (Apr 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *RIMA* you have suzumes to do he requested you.....



I know that!


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

hehe i was just checking XDDDD


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *AreoSamurai21*
> 
> u sure you dont want it bigger?
> 
> ...


 
*ohhhhhhhh!! I love it  It's all good I need to put text in it anyway...*

*I'll put it on as soon as I get up in the morning *

*Thank You Itsy *


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

dammit im srry i just VM you the ones with the words XDDDD

and your welcome XDDD


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

My work:




*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

awesome XD welcome aboard harumi


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

Thank you Itsy !


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2010)

Can I get a request from Harumi?  (it's for waaay later on )

Ava: 150x150

Text (on ava): Milkshake
Make it fancy plz <3


----------



## Rima (May 1, 2010)

House Keeping

Suzume Shouken - Rima

Milkshake - Harumi ​


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I get a request from Harumi?  (it's for waaay later on )
> 
> Ava: 150x150
> 
> ...





Done! Thanks and come again.


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2010)

It's so cute :] Can I have a matching sig too? 

thank you ~


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

^
okay.so do want a text on it?


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2010)

It's not needed, no.


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2010)

omg omg  thank you


----------



## Harumi (May 1, 2010)

^
Glad you liked it!


----------



## Charlotte (May 1, 2010)

You guys are really amazing pek


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

Miaakun said:


> You guys are really amazing pek



thanks hmm i think this shop is becoming popular XDDDD..i thought it was going to be dead in two days XDDD


----------



## Rima (May 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> thanks hmm i think this shop is becoming popular XDDDD..i thought it was going to be dead in two days XDDD



It's because we make good sets. :33


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2010)

Rima said:


> It's because we make good sets. :33



But you sure do take your time.


----------



## Rima (May 1, 2010)

^ Hey! Turn off your sig. 

And I have work to do.


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2010)

Rima said:


> ^ Hey! Turn off your sig.
> 
> And I have work to do.



Its really good, thanks. And I know, I was just pulling ya leg.

I'll use the set soon, and I'll rep you when my 24 hours've passed. =)


----------



## Milkshake (May 2, 2010)

Hello, I'm a new maker in the shop ~ 

Makes: Sets, Transparencies. :]

*Spoiler*: _Ex._ 



 ;


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2010)

welcome aboard nicky..


----------



## Rima (May 2, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Hello, I'm a new maker in the shop ~
> 
> Makes: Sets, Transparencies. :]
> 
> ...



Welcome Milky! 

You can help itsy with the transparency's. I'm not that good.


----------



## Kakashi666 (May 2, 2010)

Hi, Can I get this made transparent please?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Please revamp 

Border: Thin black border
Effect: Creator's judgement - whatever you think looks best. (I do want an effect though, so please, surprise me =))
Text: None.
Size: Senior Avatar size, please.

Will rep again +cred, offc. =)


----------



## Rima (May 2, 2010)

Kakashi666 said:


> Hi, Can I get this made transparent please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here you go. ^_^



Please rep and credit. 

Suzume Shouken - Anyone​


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Rima said:


> Here you go. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SuzumeShouken - *Rima*, please. =)

(I didnt specify, my bad, sorry.)


----------



## Rima (May 2, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> SuzumeShouken - *Rima*, please. =)
> 
> (I didnt specify, my bad, sorry.)



Is this good? 



If you don't like it, I can always re-do it or you can get someone else.


----------



## Kakashi666 (May 2, 2010)

Rima said:


> Here you go. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Please rep and credit.



Amazing, thank you so much!  

Rep+Credit


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Rima said:


> Is this good?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, I can always re-do it or you can get someone else.



Its Amazing. 

But I'm really curious what different effects look like. (Maybe a lighter effect, for example.)

So, if you could make another one, that'd be epic (And I'll rep again, offc.) and if you can make two others, that be even more epic, and so on.

If you do, please only change the effect, as the rest is perfect. =)


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2010)

could you please turn off your sig


----------



## Rima (May 3, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Its Amazing.
> 
> But I'm really curious what different effects look like. (Maybe a lighter effect, for example.)
> 
> ...



Turn off your sig.


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2010)

ok im going to repeat this one more time Like rima just showed


TURN OFF you sig before requesting as said here



> 1. you must have *50* posts to request at this shop, also *PLEASE TURN OFF* your Sigs



new rule if sig is on we will ignore your requests until they r off.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Rima said:


> Turn off your sig.



Thanks. I repped itsy for them. =)
(Itsy vm'd me them.)

But who should I cred? Who made them?

And I turned off mah sigzorz


----------



## Rima (May 3, 2010)

I asked itsy to make them for me.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Rima said:


> I asked itsy to make them for me.



Alright. Thanks.

I'll cred itsmylife then. =)


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Alright. Thanks.
> 
> I'll cred itsmylife then. =)



your sig...


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2010)

not trying to be one its just it gets irritating that i have to repeat myself....


----------



## Signifies (May 3, 2010)

examples to itsmylife


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2010)

Dammit if you are going to have an attitude i won't do any requests for you ....its a rule... soo obey it.

also dont post if its not set related also...dont ask for the same thing either i see what you do and i also dont like it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2010)

what?????.....ok if you dont follows the rules i dont want you to post here because...i am not going to be treated this way..



have some respect...i didn't do what i did for you for rep i did it out of boredom..and because i enjoy making them...what i wont like is if you get a better one and you throw mine out and replace it i.

also you attitude is very rude..and i dnt ant to deal with it...


soo please dont post here anymore unless you have respect and not have an attitude..i have a nice day sir


----------



## Quincy James (May 4, 2010)

Sup you lovely people 
Itsy must hereby make me a perfectly lovely set


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> Sup you lovely people
> Itsy must hereby make me a perfectly lovely set



yes i will..also LOVE The fan art...and i have been improving xDDDDD


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 4, 2010)

Request for either of you lovely gals 

Set<3

Ava:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Brighten it up, red color scheme please<3
Size: 125x125 and a 150x150

Sig:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: same as ava
Text: "I want money...I want women...status...and power. I want everything this world's selling, and eternity's topping the list!" (In some sort of neaty font, smallish)

Thanks, guys, ilu~


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Request for either of you lovely gals
> 
> Set<3
> 
> ...




hmm i guess i can do this one too...well be all done tomorrow K guys xDDDDD





House keeping

Quincy james - itsmylife

Dei sempai - itsmylife​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 4, 2010)

Okay, thanks, Itsy 8DD 
<33


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2010)

theirs been a change harumi will be doing dei sempai :33


house keeping 

Quincy James - itsmylife

Dei Sempai - Harumi​


----------



## Clover (May 5, 2010)

I really like your works guys. So a set for me, please?



Avy-125x125 with dotted border and Sig- dotted border as well as the avy and for the effects of avy and sig umm.. whatever you like or anything that will make it nice or fits for it. Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2010)

JOyce09 said:


> I really like your works guys. So a set for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Avy-125x125 with dotted border and Sig- dotted border as well as the avy and for the effects of avy and sig umm.. whatever you like or anything that will make it nice or fits for it. Thank you!



ok i can do this :33, btw its a beautiful pic :33



house keeping 

JOyce09 - itsmylife 

Quincy James - itsmylife

Dei Sempai - Harumi​


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2010)

ok 


Quincy James i hope you like it


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2010)

JOyce09....hope you like it


----------



## Quincy James (May 5, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Quincy James i hope you like it
> ...



Lord above it's perfect pek
I can't rep you yet but omg when I can I will get right on it


----------



## Harumi (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dei sempai_ 











If you don't like it,I can re do it if you want..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 5, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dei sempai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT LIKE IT? 

I love it, seriously. Itsy did right by hiring you in her shop~ 

I like the colors, it blends in with the skin I use. I'll most definaltly come back and request you. Thanks so much


----------



## Harumi (May 5, 2010)

^
Thank you !<33


----------



## Clover (May 6, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> JOyce09....hope you like it



Oh wow! Definitely, I really love it! pek Thank you so much. I'll come back here again once I found a good pic like this, hehe.


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2010)

announcement KiKi has just joined our shop :33 and i dont have to do all the transparency's xDDDDD


----------



## Kiki (May 6, 2010)

Hey everyone!

My examples:



*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 















*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2010)

welcome xDDD


----------



## Harumi (May 6, 2010)

Welcome Kiki!


----------



## Rima (May 6, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My examples:
> 
> ...



Welcome Kiki! 

Awesome Avatars!


----------



## VioNi (May 6, 2010)

*Can I request a set...? 

*

*Round borders please. Please remove the text on it. Add any effects you like. It doesn't matter. But I'd love the avie to catch both of their faces if you can. If not, the girls face is fine.  Thanks!

Edit: forgot to ask if the pic could be just a little bigger...*


----------



## Kiki (May 6, 2010)

LadyVioNi said:


> *Can I request a set...?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've got you :33 Though be aware that when an image is stretched to be made bigger, the quality is reduced. I'll do the best I can.

~Requests~
LadyVioNi // Kiki​


----------



## RockpiRate (May 6, 2010)

i would like a set with that pic.

about the avatar /stroked/ i would like the avatar with Billie face 
about the sig./stroked/ don't change the size just get of the ugly things next to 21'st C.B and add some cool effect that should suit to this pic.
border just like at my av. now


10ks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2010)

~Requests~
LadyVioNi // Kiki 

RockpiRate // anyone​


----------



## Kiki (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LadyVioNi_ 











Tell me if you need anything fixed up. 


~Requests~
RockpiRate // anyone​
Sorry, can't do this one right now.


----------



## VioNi (May 6, 2010)

*Thank you very much!  You want me to rep, right? I'll give cred and rep. *


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2010)

~Requests~
RockpiRate // anyone​


----------



## Kiki (May 6, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> i would like a set with that pic.
> 
> about the avatar /stroked/ i would like the avatar with Billie face
> about the sig./stroked/ don't change the size just get of the ugly things next to 21'st C.B and add some cool effect that should suit to this pic.
> ...



Finally got some time. Taking


~Requests~
RockpiRate // Kiki​


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

Request for itsmylife :33

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Borders: Dotted
Effects: lights, colorization

Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Request for itsmylife :33
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...




doing :33 will be done soon 


~Requests~
RockpiRate // Kiki

Rose Red Belle// itsmylife​


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

Take your time. I have to use the one I'm wearing for at least a few days


----------



## Kiki (May 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 








Hope you like. :33


~Requests~
Rose Red Belle// itsmylife​


----------



## Crackers (May 7, 2010)

requesting itsmylife

request: sig
size: 250x173
stock: 
border: square, stroke or half square, half round with no stroke - your choice. 
Other: You can use any brushes and effects you'd like (I trust you), so long as it is fun-feeling and vibrant.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2010)

can doo :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 7, 2010)

I'd like to make a request, since I trust itsy's talent  take your time, I'm still wearing this set for some days ^^

Stock: 
Avy: both sizes - Ino
Sig: I prefer orizontal rather than vertical
Effect: keep the stars, the rest is up to you ^^
Border: rounded
Text: "Forever" on the sig

Thanks :33


----------



## Blaze (May 7, 2010)

I want to put this into my sig .
But i want the background to be black or at least dark, you can make it smaller a bit and my username on the bottom left. Apart from that if you can put any effects or borders you think will look good especially on the left hand side which has some space then you can try. Sorry, im not very knowledgeable when it comes to effects and border. I'll give you rep and credit . Thanks.

If allowed can you creates Avatar for me, . I'm not a senior member. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> I'd like to make a request, since I trust itsy's talent  take your time, I'm still wearing this set for some days ^^
> 
> Stock:
> Avy: both sizes - Ino
> ...



i'll take this :33


*Crackers* :33










~Requests~
Rose Red Belle// itsmylife

Desert Butterfly // itsmylife

FapJap // anyone​


----------



## Crackers (May 7, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Crackers* :33


It's beautiful! Thank you so much, Fire

edit: Sorry about that.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2010)

your welcome lou but sig off


----------



## Harumi (May 8, 2010)

FapJap said:


> I want to put this into my sig .
> But i want the background to be black or at least dark, you can make it smaller a bit and my username on the bottom left. Apart from that if you can put any effects or borders you think will look good especially on the left hand side which has some space then you can try. Sorry, im not very knowledgeable when it comes to effects and border. I'll give you rep and credit . Thanks.
> 
> If allowed can you creates Avatar for me, . I'm not a senior member. Thanks



I'll take this :33


----------



## Blaze (May 8, 2010)

Harumi said:


> I'll take this :33


Thanks, i see you like the pic


----------



## Harumi (May 8, 2010)

^
yeah I do.

*Spoiler*: _FapJap_ 













I hope you like it


----------



## Blaze (May 8, 2010)

Harumi said:


> ^
> yeah I do.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _FapJap_
> ...


Wow, you're amazing. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

Dani next time HQ pics i thought that LQ work would be a challenge it was a BITCH ...its probably not my best but ohh well 

*Rose Red Belle *















~Requests~
Rose Red Belle// itsmylife

Desert Butterfly // itsmylife

FapJap // Harumi​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 8, 2010)

Request for Harumi 

request: set
stock: 
border: dotted
effects: something colorful 

The ava of the guy in black coat and white shirt towards the middle-rightish, please<3

Sorry the stock isn't very good quality...  But I really like the picture~


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

~Requests~
Rose Red Belle// itsmylife

Desert Butterfly // itsmylife

FapJap // Harumi

Dei sempai  // Harumi​


----------



## Rosie (May 8, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Dani next time HQ pics i thought that LQ work would be a challenge it was a BITCH ...its probably not my best but ohh well
> 
> *Rose Red Belle *


Looks great. I was really skeptical about using this stock, especially considering the quality. Next time i'll give you a better one :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

you welcome  

im glad you actually like it :33


----------



## Rosie (May 8, 2010)

Actually, I have to spread rep first


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

~Requests~

Desert Butterfly // itsmylife


Dei sempai  // Harumi​


----------



## Harumi (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dei sempai_ 










I Hope you like it..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 9, 2010)

fff, I have to spread more rep before I can rep you!

Its so blue, I liek it  Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

~Requests~

desert butterfly // itsmylife​


----------



## Sakubo (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to request for this lovely shop :33



Could I have a set of this, with a transparent siggy? 
With both junior and senior avs?

Thanks in advance  I'll love you forever, seriously <333


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> I'd like to request for this lovely shop :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soo cute soo mine :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

*desert butterfly * 

hope you like it 

















~Requests~

xxtsun // itsmylife​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 10, 2010)

^ Good God, it's perfect!!!!!
I'll rep you as soon as I have spread some rep around :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> ^ Good God, it's perfect!!!!!
> I'll rep you as soon as I have spread some rep around :sweat




 ok 

glad that you like :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 10, 2010)

Harumi can I use one of your example sets? Please 


Request for set 



Also,itsssyyy...Can I wear it after we got new chappy spoilers? Is it okay for you?


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Harumi can I use one of your example sets? Please
> 
> 
> Request for set
> ...



hmm sure can i take this i freaking love izaya :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 10, 2010)

If you want it


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> If you want it



awesome 


~Requests~

xxtsun // itsmylife

FirstMoon //itsmylife​


----------



## Sima (May 10, 2010)

Request for itsmylife.

I just need a sig please, dotted border around it, do any effects and stuff you please. Don't make it too big please, i like smaller sigs.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Request for itsmylife.
> 
> I just need a sig please, dotted border around it, do any effects and stuff you please. Don't make it too big please, i like smaller sigs.



gotcha yeah i tend to like big sigs ok i can do small ones too ...XD


*FirstMoon *




















~Requests~

xxtsun // itsmylife


Sima // itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

*Sima *


really hope you like it i didn't add alot because i thought it was a beautiful picture as it is


----------



## Sima (May 10, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Sima *
> 
> 
> really hope you like it i didn't add alot because i thought it was a beautiful picture as it is



its great, thank you :3


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

*xxTsun*


----------



## Sakubo (May 10, 2010)

PERFECT, Itsy! Thank you!!   +rep


----------



## Dagor (May 10, 2010)

Request: Itsmylife <Set>
Border: Dotted
Stock: 
Effects: It's up to you


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Request: Itsmylife <Set>
> Border: Dotted
> Stock:
> Effects: It's up to you



yes sir will do :33


----------



## Harumi (May 10, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Harumi can I use one of your example sets? Please



Sure, you can :33


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2010)

hewo. 
can any of you ladies, beautify this for me? keep your bias out of it  ()


----------



## Harumi (May 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> hewo.
> can any of you ladies, beautify this for me? keep your bias out of it  ()



I'll take it :33


----------



## Harumi (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2010)

It's wonderful, thank you.
I'll rep you in a bit :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 11, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> FirstMoon



I'm seriously in shock itsy...I mean,purple-pink? I didn't expect that.
You are...Awesome,oh gosh you are very creative,you made an awesome job,it's freakin' original! 

I wasn't planing to wear it until we get the spoilers but...It's veryy wonderfuuuulll!! I'm wearing in a bit


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> I'm seriously in shock itsy...I mean,purple-pink? I didn't expect that.
> You are...Awesome,oh gosh you are very creative,you made an awesome job,it's freakin' original!
> 
> I wasn't planing to wear it until we get the spoilers but...It's veryy wonderfuuuulll!! I'm wearing in a bit



well i always thought izaya fits with pink and purple and red more then blue...blue and yellow mixes well with shizuo...

glad you like it 



~Requests~

Dagor// itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2010)

sorry for being late dagor 


*Dagor *


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

Itsy, do I even need to ask to be your ally?


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Itsy, do I even need to ask to be your ally?



nope I'll be your ally no matter what


----------



## VioNi (May 12, 2010)

*Request!  I asked Kiki-chan last time and don't wanna bug her again. I'll rep and give credit. 

Can I have a set with this pic:



If you could make it smaller I'd love it. The effects don't matter, just make it pretty. I would like the text to say "VioNi-chan" in a corner somewhere and a bigger text saying "Princesses Rockin' It Out!" Round border please and avie can focus on any of the girls. I'd love it if it focused on Rosalina though (the girl in blue).

Thank you! *


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

LadyVioNi said:


> *Request!  I asked Kiki-chan last time and don't wanna bug her again. I'll rep and give credit.
> 
> Can I have a set with this pic:
> 
> ...




i'll do it :33


----------



## VioNi (May 12, 2010)

*Yay! Thanks! *


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

~Requests~

LadyVioNi // itsmylife​
will get it done later today :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

sorry if its not my best but i really tried its just the stock was a bit iffy 
*LadyVioNi*


----------



## VioNi (May 13, 2010)

*It's beautiful!  Thank you Itsy!  *


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

LadyVioNi said:


> *It's beautiful!  Thank you Itsy!  *



glad that you like it :33

come again


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 13, 2010)

request for itsy

I don't like too much pink or glitzyness, otherwise feel free


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> request for itsy
> 
> I don't like too much pink or glitzyness, otherwise feel free



hmm gotcha :33

MUSES WORK


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

no pink got it :33 


*Izzy*


----------



## Z (May 13, 2010)

Make a good set of this please.


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

Z said:


> Make a good set of this please.



umm sig off please Z....

then i will do it


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 13, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> no pink got it :33
> 
> 
> *Izzy*
> ...



Fabulous  I'll spread and rep you asap.


----------



## Rima (May 13, 2010)

*@Z:* Sig off please. 

~Requests~
  Z // Itsy​


----------



## Z (May 13, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> umm sig off please Z....
> 
> then i will do it



Oh I'm so sorry lol


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

First Timer!

Need help please!

I don't know, i guess close to the maximum sig/avi size (without spoiler tags but with enough room for about size 4 or 5 text at the bottom and artist compliment below that) and avi with a nice close up of Yoruichi's face (What ever you think looks good) and I guess a regular transparent boarder with or without the background:


Thank You for taking your time!


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

Uzumakikage said:


> First Timer!
> 
> Need help please!
> 
> ...




soo yu want a trans sig and a avatar with background ?

ok will doo :33


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> soo yu want a trans sig and a avatar with background ?
> 
> ok will doo :33



Well what I meant was no boarder lines, sorry and yeah I guess a background, whatever you think, if it looks better with or without the current background in the avi and sig.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

Uzumakikage said:


> Well what I meant was no boarder lines, sorry and yeah I guess a background, whatever you think, if it looks better with or without the current background in the avi and sig.



ok background :33


will do...:33


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

*Uzumakikage*


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the avi and sig fire-chan, but I thought it was going to be just a smaller size of the original Yoruichi pic, easier to see.

I apologize sincerely.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

Uzumakikage said:


> Thanks for the avi and sig fire-chan, but I thought it was going to be just a smaller size of the original Yoruichi pic, easier to see.
> 
> I apologize sincerely.



well next time be more specific  i'll work on it tomorrow


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> well next time be more specific  i'll work on it tomorrow



Again I'm sorry.


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> als i dont think i can do what he want properly



Just making the original picture smaller to fit as sig and close up of Yoruichi face as an avi?


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

Uzumakikage said:


> Just making the original picture smaller to fit as sig and close up of Yoruichi face as an avi?



hmmm  why didn't you say that in the first place but im sorry im busy tomorrow... unless you can wait for two days...plus i work at other shops


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

Uzumakikage said:


> Thanks for the avi and sig fire-chan, but* I thought it was going to be just a smaller size of the original Yoruichi pic, easier to see.*
> 
> I apologize sincerely.





itsmylife said:


> hmmm  why didn't you say that in the first place but im sorry im busy tomorrow... unless you can wait for two days...plus i work at other shops



You sure about that Fire-chan?:ho

Don't worry I can wait, make sure all of her legs, boots, and thighs are shown too.


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

I can take it, if Itsy can't :33


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I can take it, if Itsy can't :33



Okay , I just don't want to hurt her feelings though.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

you wont hurt my feelings plus i think kiki can make it how you want...

im going to be busy today.... 

thanks KiKi


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> you wont hurt my feelings plus i think kiki can make it how you want...
> 
> im going to be busy today....
> 
> thanks KiKi



Okay, as long as you are okay with it :33


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> you wont hurt my feelings plus i think kiki can make it how you want...
> 
> im going to be busy today....
> 
> thanks KiKi





Kiki said:


> Okay, as long as you are okay with it :33



Thanks Fire-chan & Kiki-chan.


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

*Uzumakikage*:




How's this? :33 It's small enough so you can add some text, but not too small.


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Uzumakikage*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's Awesome Kiki-chan! pek

Thanks! +Reps to you and Fire-chan both.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

KiKi im s happy i hired you


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 14, 2010)

*

I got one for you 

type: Set

Size: original size

Stock 

Text: The rape victim, the anti Christ and the girl

other text: AreoSamurai21

Border: Round

Font: You choose  

Graphics: Anything that would fit..

Avatar focus: On the guy strangling the purple haired dude 

Notes: Keep in mind I may not pick it up immediately..because my laptop was stolen  but I order a another one*


----------



## Rima (May 14, 2010)

~Requests~

Areosamurai21 // Itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *
> 
> I got one for you
> 
> ...





well yeah got ya :33 will do


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 16, 2010)

type: Set
Size: original
Text:Sweetest Sin 
other text: Eternale
Border: You choose please
Font: You choose please
Graphics: Anything that would fit..
pic.:


----------



## Rima (May 16, 2010)

~Requests~

Areosamurai // Itsmylife

eternalrequiem // Anyone​


----------



## Harumi (May 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> type: Set
> Size: original
> Text:Sweetest Sin
> other text: Eternale
> ...



I'll take it.


----------



## Harumi (May 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2010)

*AreoSamurai21*

try abit of new textures hope you like it :33


----------



## Lucrecia (May 19, 2010)

I want: Set
Avatar: 150x150 (their face)
Text: No text
Border: Dotted

*Spoiler*: __ 








:33


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> I want: Set
> Avatar: 150x150 (their face)
> Text: No text
> Border: Dotted
> ...



mine :33

love the pic xD


----------



## Rima (May 19, 2010)

Damn it, itsy!! Let me do a request!


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2010)

but this is sasunaru 

besides you should of took the one before but harumi did...:33


----------



## KohZa (May 20, 2010)

requesting senior sets 



avy:roxas (the one in the middle)and also axel(the one with red hair)
sig:if possible get rid of the kingdom hearts 358/2 days text.
effect:anthing but i don't too fancy effect 

thats all


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> requesting senior sets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm Id like to take it but rima might kick my ass......................

I'll let her decide


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2010)

~Requests~

Lucrecia// Itsmylife

ZexionAxe l// itsmylife? or rima? 

do you want this one rima ??????​


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

Request:



Could someone use these to make me an avatar? With just some nifty standard effects would be cool, no words please.

And then this as my signature: 

Same thing, leave out the words SOUL EATER and just do the images? I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn this IS MINE i love soul eater

~Requests~

Lucrecia// Itsmylife

ZexionAxel// anyone

Echo% //itsmylife​


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> damn this IS MINE i love soul eater



Thank you!  I appreciate it quite a bit.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2010)

~Requests~

Lucrecia// Itsmylife

ZexionAxel// anyone

Echo% //itsmylife​

will get mine done later today....


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2010)

*Echo% *









​

*Lucrecia*





​
Rep and cred please


~Requests~


ZexionAxel// anyone​


----------



## Harumi (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




​


----------



## KohZa (May 21, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it .thx .


----------



## Lucrecia (May 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Lucrecia*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks. Looks great. Will rep and cred  :33


----------



## rozzalina (May 22, 2010)

?Buenos d?as! I'd like to request a set please  

Could you make it by using this picture?



I don't really mind what you do with the set except could the words "I will never be just a dream" put on the signature in slightly faded white text as well as some standard effects?

Thankyou to whoever does it


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

itsmylife is my hero. Forever. And ever.


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2010)

umm thanks but please sig off 


GLAD YOU LIKE IT Lucrecia :33


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *AreoSamurai21*
> 
> try abit of new textures hope you like it :33


 
*Thank You ,Love r*


----------



## Rima (May 22, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> ?Buenos d?as! I'd like to request a set please
> 
> Could you make it by using this picture?
> 
> ...



Taking this.

~Requests~

Rozzalina // Rima​


----------



## rozzalina (May 22, 2010)

Rima said:


> Taking this.
> 
> ~Requests~
> 
> Rozzalina // Rima​



Muchas gracias


----------



## Rima (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rozzalina_ 



I hope you like it. 










I tried my best to work with the picture. It's low quality after all. 

If you don't like it, I can redo it or you can get someone else.


----------



## rozzalina (May 23, 2010)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.



Thankyou so much!!! It looks amazing :33


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2010)

Hi I am requesting a set please. 

You guys can do anything, just make it beautiful.


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2010)

Μ?ĺŏń said:


> Hi I am requesting a set please.
> 
> You guys can do anything, just make it beautiful.



hmm i guess i'll take this


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2010)

*Μéĺŏń*

it was bad quality but i did my best


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Μ?ĺŏń*
> 
> it was bad quality but i did my best



Srsly, YOU ARE THE BEST  
Thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 25, 2010)

set req. with this pic. please^^

text:sweetest sin
second text:eternale


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> set req. with this pic. please^^
> 
> text:sweetest sin
> second text:eternale



i'll take this


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

I got one 

Type of request : Set 
Size : Junior 
Border Style : semi round 
Stock:  

Detail :Any that fit..something a very ligth pink or something that works

Text : AreoSamurai21

will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (May 26, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> I got one
> 
> Type of request : Set
> Size : Junior
> ...





il ltake this :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 26, 2010)

~Requests~

Aero//Itsmylife

Eternal //Itsmylife​


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2010)

umm eternal my program doesnt work well with your image sorry  

 i will only be doing aeros....somebody else take eternales....


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2010)

*AreoSamurai21*












​


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 29, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *AreoSamurai21*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*wow..You are getting better and better !Thank you!*

*argh!! i need to spread again!!!*


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2010)

you really think i got better :33

thanks 

come again :33


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 30, 2010)

*I dont know if youll want to do this one Ari xD

Junior set pek
Either one. I hope these are better quality.

Dotted border for avatar. Doesnt matter for sig.
Sig text: "Feel the passion ready to explode" *


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *I dont know if youll want to do this one Ari xD
> 
> Junior set pek
> 
> ...


sorry lori its bad quality and its black and white im not good at that stock yet.....

do you have any other stock please?


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2010)

i can work with the second 

its abit too dark but i think i can manage....

is this request specifically for me lori ?


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 30, 2010)

*If you dont mind doing the request for me *


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *If you dont mind doing the request for me *



fine but i cant work with second stock either unless you want a shitty set.......


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 30, 2010)

*Do you want new stock?
Or do you mean your working with the first? *


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2010)

i need new stock i gave somethings you might like


----------



## Yoona (May 31, 2010)

Can I get a sig please ?
Transperency
Junior size



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get a sig please ?
> Transperency
> Junior size
> 
> ...



yeah sure :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

*Halca*

i did two in case you wanted the original colors 


​


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

Set request plz. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock for the sig_ 

















Feel free to go wild with it however you like. I was thinking maybe a sort of 4 part collage for the sig. Which is why I provided four images. But if you want to make a set for only one of the images then go ahead. I'm just looking forward to the end result. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Yoona (May 31, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Halca*
> 
> i did two in case you wanted the original colors
> 
> ...



Thank you cause I can't make up my mind on which on is better


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> Set request plz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock for the sig_
> ...





yes I can do collages xD

awesome stock btw xDDDD

glad you like halca :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

~Requests~

*Lori //Itsmylife

Darth //Itsmylife*


well gets these done later tonight​


----------



## Rubi (May 31, 2010)

Is milkshake still working here

request for itsmylife 




sig please

borders: up to you

effects: do anything you want but please no glitters and pink
text: in some fancy font please "When you breathe I wanna be the air for you...

[bigger] I'll be there for you"


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Is milkshake still working here
> 
> request for itsmylife
> 
> ...





ok no gliter XD 

will get it done soo n :33


----------



## Dreamer (May 31, 2010)

You look pretty tied up so I'll get Kiki.


----------



## Rubi (May 31, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ok no gliter XD
> 
> will get it done soo n :33




Spilling glitter on your monitor will affect the stock 

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

*Lori*


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

up next 

~Requests~

*Darth //Itsmylife

Amatsunohina//Itsmylife*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Style Border: Dotted
Effects: Light, Colorization, etc
Size: Senior
Text: Boa Hancock - Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Style Border: Dotted
> Effects: Light, Colorization, etc
> ...



sig off please :33

and ok will get this one done around tomorrow :33

~Requests~

*Darth //Itsmylife

Amatsunohina//Crackers

LegendaryBeauty // Itsmylife*​


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 31, 2010)

I think noone will make mine


----------



## Harumi (May 31, 2010)

Hmm I will take Eternal's.


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

i stated earlier that my program didn't work well with it harumi can work with that kind of stock WAY better then me


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 31, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Lori*



*I love it xD
I have to spread a little more though. *


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

*Announcement*​
Rima says she too busy and quits the shop i will be the owner and we have a new worker Crackers 

Amatsunohina crackers will be taking your requests because i really suck at real pictures xDDDDD 

but dont worry crackers is skilled with that type of stock xD

i will also be redoing the front page xD


----------



## Milkshake (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still working here - but only part-time. lulz I never even stayed enough for one request *__*. 

So yeah, I'm open season.


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Yeah, I'm still working here - but only part-time. lulz I never even stayed enough for one request *__*.
> 
> So yeah, I'm open season.



well this time you better take something 

next request will soo be yours


----------



## Crackers (May 31, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Is milkshake still working here
> 
> request for itsmylife
> 
> ...




Is this OK? If not, just let me know and I'll adjust it the best I can. 

Also, make sure you upload the imageto your own image hosting site; once I see you've started using it, I'll be deleting it from my photobucket album.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy crap! I love it~!!! thanks so much crackers! pek

I'm really sorry but I can't upload/rehost it. I'm not using a pc/laptop. I'm only using an itouch. But I'll try to. Thanks again!

Edit: yes, I uploaded it  though I don't know what's with the white border.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the set Itsy!


----------



## Crackers (Jun 1, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Holy crap! I love it~!!! thanks so much crackers! pek
> 
> I'm really sorry but I can't upload/rehost it. I'm not using a pc/laptop. I'm only using an itouch. But I'll try to. Thanks again!
> 
> Edit: yes, I uploaded it  though I don't know what's with the white border.


You're welcome, dearest, I'm super glad you like it. pek

As for the image problems, either photobucket altered the original format, or you might have accidentally saved it as a .jpeg. No matter, though. I sent you a VM fixing the problem.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 1, 2010)

I was wondering if you could help me on a new set?



I guess similar to the last set Kiki worked on Fire-chan, I just want the image resized as a avi and sig set. I was also wondering if you could also put my username somewhere in the sig?


----------



## Crackers (Jun 1, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I was wondering if you could help me on a new set?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess similar to the last set Kiki worked on Fire-chan, I just want the image resized as a avi and sig set. I was also wondering if you could also put my username somewhere in the sig?


You wouldn't mind if I took this request, would you?


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 1, 2010)

Crackers said:


> You wouldn't mind if I took this request, would you?



Go ahead!


----------



## Crackers (Jun 1, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Go ahead!


Great! Here you go, I hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 








If not, let me know and I'll start over. 

Be sure to upload the sig to your own image hosting site; once I see you using it, I'll delete it from my photobucket account, OK?


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahh, the sig isn't showing up. "It's saying the video or image has been moved or deleted."

Edit: Never mind, it showed back up!


----------



## Crackers (Jun 1, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Ahh, the sig isn't showing up. "It's saying the video or image has been moved or deleted."


Lol, my bad. I must have deleted it by mistake when I was cleaning out my album. Sorry about that, try it now.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 1, 2010)

You did an awesome job Crackers-chan!:33


----------



## Crackers (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2010)

*Darth*




​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

will be doing legendary beauty's late today 

btw we have a new worker Higawa and he is good :33


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 2, 2010)

Hiya, I'd like to request another set from you guys please!



For the avy, could you center it on Itachi's face and make the background black and put a thin red border in and for the sig, could you center it on all of Itachi, make the background black, put a thin red border in and put the words "El dolor de la batalla es interminable" in white in an elegant font to the left of Itachi somewhere.

Thankies


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

Set please?

Link; 
Avatar; 125x125 and 150x150, solid white thin border. Various ones of boy and girl.
Sig; Trans and resize, effects up to you, solid white thin border
Text; "We will get through this... whatever it takes!"


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Set please?
> 
> Link;
> Avatar; 125x125 and 150x150, solid white thin border. Various ones of boy and girl.
> ...




i guess i can do this one


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

^ Thanks :33


----------



## Crackers (Jun 2, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hiya, I'd like to request another set from you guys please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take this. 

So, you just want a solid black background? Do you want any effects or anything else?


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 2, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I'll take this.
> 
> So, you just want a solid black background? Do you want any effects or anything else?



Thankyou :33 Yep a black background please! Hmmm... perhaps a few drops of blood as well on the background and if you have any effects in mind that would make it look good then go ahead


----------



## Crackers (Jun 2, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Crackers-san  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

crackers.....you sig.....


ok 

*Requests*

LB // Itsmylife

rozz // Crackers

Fuji // Itsmylife


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

higawa do you think you can take fujis?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

*LegendaryBeauty *











rep and cred please


----------



## Crackers (Jun 2, 2010)

*Rozzalina*


*Spoiler*: __ 









If you don't like it, or want it altered in any way, just let me know  and I'll change it the best I can. 

Also, be sure to upload the sig of your choice (or both of them, if you  prefer) to your own image hosting site because once I see you've started  using it, I'll delete them from my hosting site, OK?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah I take fujis :33


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 3, 2010)

@ Crackers - Thankyou so much it looks amazing pek Will rep and cred. Oh and I've uploaded them to my own one now so you can get rid of them  Thanks again!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2010)

requests

*fuji // higawa 

eternal*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 3, 2010)

/bump  keepin' it real


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 4, 2010)

For your information ı gave up on my req.,noone still making it anyway


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 4, 2010)

Yo, what up dawgs.





Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.


The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.


The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.

Can you make it really colorful and majestic, sort of like this;

You can add a different background and add a colored gradient if you need to.

I hope you can help me out here, and you will be rewarded with rep and credit.
Thank you in advance. <3


----------



## Crackers (Jun 4, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> For your information ı gave up on my req.,noone still making it anyway


I didn't jump on it because Harumi said she was going to take it instead of itsmylife. Have you VMed her about the progress of it?



Lucien Lachance said:


> Yo, what up dawgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do my best.


----------



## Harumi (Jun 4, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I didn't jump on it because Harumi said she was going to take it instead of itsmylife. Have you VMed her about the progress of it?
> 
> .




I told itsmylife that I'm not doing  it anymore ;and to tell someone else to take it,cause I'm sick.and really can't make any set yet until I get better,sorry.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2010)

I love it  Thanks patty-cakes :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2010)

ok crackers or higawa or milk PLEASE take eternals ok


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 4, 2010)

sorry for all the trouble,ıt makes me felt guilty o.O maybe that picture have bad luck or smt.*sigh*
Harumi:hope u will get better soon ne^^


----------



## Harumi (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks eternal!


----------



## Crackers (Jun 4, 2010)

In that case, I'll take it up after I have Lucien's request finished, which shouldn't be too long from now. At the latest, you can probably expect it done by tomorrow evening since my evening today will be a tad bit busy. Sorry about the inconvenience, eternal. I also really hope you get to feeling better, Harumi.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lucien Lachance*


Are these OK? If so, upload the sig of your choice to your own image hosting site; once I see you using it, I'll delete all of them from my album. If not, let me know what I did wrong and I'll fix it to the best of my ability. :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2010)

Crackers said:


> *Lucien Lachance*
> 
> 
> Are these OK? If so, upload the sig of your choice to your own image hosting site; once I see you using it, I'll delete all of them from my album. If not, let me know what I did wrong and I'll fix it to the best of my ability. :33



 they are wonderful. Except, could I have one of the signatures the size as my current signature?


----------



## Crackers (Jun 5, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> they are wonderful. Except, could I have one of the signatures the size as my current signature?


Thank you! 

I can try, but it might lose some of its quality. 

I'll just assume the one you want resized is the one you're currently using and send it to you in a VM. If that's not right, just let me know. 

Also, careful with your sig.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2010)

Banner request eyi
Size-1,000px ? 250px
Text-PokeEarth
Old School Version
Skin to match-


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2010)

we dont do banners 

hmm but i guess this can be an exception 

since im clueless on banners i'll let crackers milk and higawa decide if they want to do it 

also we have a new worker *Amarantha*

and now we r complete xD


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

Too soon? Of course I won't be using it right away. 



Set please, 125x125 and 150x200 ava of her face. Sig is up to you, although I do want it trans'd. Don't overdo the effects though, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome to the shop, Amarantha. 


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner request eyi
> Size-1,000px ? 250px
> Text-PokeEarth
> Old School Version
> Skin to match-


Maybe this is a dumb question, but will the banner be used as a sig or as a header? 

I can try to make you a banner without stock, but I've never done it before so I can't guarantee it'll look that great.If one of the other workers has better experience with your type of request, they can take it, though. 


Fujioka said:


> Too soon? Of course I won't be using it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Set please, 125x125 and 150x200 ava of her face. Sig is up to you, although I do want it trans'd. Don't overdo the effects though, I hate it when that happens.


Miiiine. 

You just want an avatar and a transparency sig. I can totally do that.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

ty, crackers :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can try, but it might lose some of its quality.
> 
> ...



Exactly right 


You want me to disable my sig now?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2010)

ok LAST announcement 

we do gifs now :33

soo dont be afraid to request XD


----------



## Kiki (Jun 5, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner request eyi
> Size-1,000px ? 250px
> Text-PokeEarth
> Old School Version
> Skin to match-



I can do this. I'm familiar with making LJ skins and such. Do you want the current picture that is there just with the text on it (I see there are 7 different pictures currently as the header), or a different thing entirely?

I need more details, basically. 

Or is this a request for a banner to use ON the site?


----------



## Crackers (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, let's try this again. 

Thanks, Kiki, I was a little apprehensive about making that banner.  >_>;

*Fujioka*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Here you go, Fujioka. I hope you like the ending results. I did add some  effects to your transparencies and avatars, but hopefully I didn't add  too many. The only transparency I didn't do anything with is the first  one. If you want me to alter the avatars to something more simple, just  ask. Like I've asked others to do, please make sure that you upload the  sig you want to use to another image hosting site because once I see  you've begun using it, I'll delete it from my photobucket album. 

Still on the list is eternal. I promise I'm working on it, I'm just  having a tough time coming up with something I like.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I can do this. I'm familiar with making LJ skins and such. Do you want the current picture that is there just with the text on it (I see there are 7 different pictures currently as the header), or a different thing entirely?
> 
> I need more details, basically.
> 
> Or is this a request for a banner to use ON the site?



Ohh srry forgot the stock


If that is too small use this


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

Crackers said:


> OK, let's try this again.
> 
> Thanks, Kiki, I was a little apprehensive about making that banner.  >_>;
> 
> ...



They're absolutely perfect. 

And will do.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

*requests 
*
*eternal // crackers 

vegeta // kiki*


----------



## Rubi (Jun 6, 2010)

Gifs?  what are the time limits?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah higawa  does them :33


----------



## Rubi (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you have any gif rules?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

i'll put them up soon......


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

ok we have ONE more woker and she will be doing gifs 
*
selvaspeedy *:33


----------



## VioNi (Jun 6, 2010)

I've got a request for Milkshake. :33

May I have a transparency set with this pic:



I think it's a bit big so if you could shrink it that'd be great. I'd like the avy to focus on the two in the middle (since their heads are so close together). I'll rep and give credit if you like. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2010)

you bastard itsy, i know you tried to convince her to request me 

Alrighty~ I'll get on it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

*Requests

vioni // milkshakes 

externals // crackers*​


----------



## Harumi (Jun 7, 2010)

Request for itsy 

Type of request: set

Stoke:
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




border:rounded and dotted.

Size:Junior 

just make it pretty please:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

can do :33

*requests 

vioni // milkshakes 

eternals // crackes

harumi // itsmylife 

vegeta // kiki *​


----------



## Rosie (Jun 7, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Light effects, not too much though

Please and thank you


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

Sig request for amarantha



borders: if it's ok can I have a variety?
Effects: please make it look sad/angsty
text: [bottom right]  "It all returns to nothing, it all comes tumbling down, tumbling down,  
It all returns to nothing, I just keep 
letting me down, letting me down...."

if you think the text is too long then please do whatever you like with it.

Thank you! And sorry if it makes you feel uncomfortable


----------



## Horan (Jun 7, 2010)

^I'm on it!  I'll try my best. <33 And about the borders, I can only do rounded and the basic ones. I'm still trying to learn the dotted.. Sorry!


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

It's ok thanks so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Rounded
> ...



got this one :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

*requests 

vioni // milkshakes 

eternals // crackes

harumi // itsmylife 

vegeta // kiki 

rose belle // itsmylife 

Viscaria //Amarantha *​


----------



## Crackers (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 







Here you are, little missy. I apologize for taking so long, this was a really picky stock to work with! Regardless, I hope you like the final result. If not, tell me and I'll work with it a little more. Like with others, please update the sig portion to your own image hosting site once you begin using it; once I see you have started using, I'll delete them from my photobucket album. 

ahahaha  i finally remembered to turn my sig off!!!


----------



## Horan (Jun 7, 2010)

*Viscaria*, I hope this is what you wanted. 
And just tell me if I need to do anything else or something.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes there's a huuuuge problem 

I can't chose!!!  you're so awesome!!! Thanks! Rep rep rep!!!

Werent you a bit disturbed with the stock


----------



## Horan (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you! I'm glad you like it, I was a bit nervous since you were my first request. 

The picture was quite disturbing, since when I saw it, I was like "holy crap."


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

I was your first  you're really awesome. You don't go crazy with the effects. Thanks again 

then things went as planned


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

*rose belle*


----------



## Rosie (Jun 7, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *rose belle*


Why so many? 

But this one is my favorite. Will wear ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 8, 2010)

Crackers said:


> *Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow,cute colors,thank u so much^^


----------



## Crackers (Jun 8, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

Crackers said:


> You're welcome.



sig 


will be doing harumis soon 

*MILKSHAKE GET YOURS DONE*


----------



## Crackers (Jun 8, 2010)

Ugh, sorry. I have the hardest time remembering to turn that off.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

MILKSHAKES DO YOUR FUCKING REQUEST NOW


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 8, 2010)

*Heres my request for you Ari 
Junior set. 
Text: No more rain just sunshine

Avatar border: Dotted plz. *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Heres my request for you Ari
> Junior set.
> Text: No more rain just sunshine
> 
> Avatar border: Dotted plz. *





i can do it.....


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:
Size:Junior
Border:Lined
Text: [Bottom left]: Zunbeltz
Effects:A little darker 
Thanks


----------



## Crackers (Jun 8, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size:Junior
> Border:Lined
> ...


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry, requestors of this shop (Vioni particularly) but I've decided to quit, yea, even before I actually began. I want to get better first and my photoshop's been tweakin lately so, srry D: Vioni, I'm sure someone else more competent will take your request ~ Apologies again.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

hmmmm fine fine....

still working at fruts?


----------



## Crackers (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope everything works out for you in the end, Milky. 


*Spoiler*: _Zunbeltz_ 









Is this OK? Or do you want it darker? 

If you use it, please upload to your own image hosting site because I'll delete it from mine once I see you using it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2010)

i will be getting harumis and loris done later today :33


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 9, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I hope everything works out for you in the end, Milky.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zunbeltz_
> ...



Awesome thanks Crackers


----------



## Harumi (Jun 9, 2010)

hmm I'll do Vioni's.:33


----------



## Harumi (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vioni_


----------



## VioNi (Jun 9, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vioni_



Thank you so much Harumi!  I love it!

@Milky: I understand. Thanks anyway and good luck.


----------



## Harumi (Jun 9, 2010)

^
you're welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2010)

*harumi*


----------



## Harumi (Jun 9, 2010)

^
sooo CUTE! thank you so much  ai!I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2010)

*lori*


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 10, 2010)

*I love it! 
Thank you Ari!!*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

bored.....

request anyone


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 12, 2010)

Request for itsy, if you will take mine 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effects: colorize; trans please<3
Just get creative 8D And the ava of his faaace<3 the ava doesn't have to be trans though.

THAAANKS ITSY<3 ilu


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

will do :33


*requests*

dei sempai //itsmylife


vegeta // kiki


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 12, 2010)

Yaaay, thanks itsy :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

will be doing dei sempais later today :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry will have dei sempai done later today 

kiki can you do vegetas?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

dei yur stock drove me nuts i did alot of shit for it xD

Dei Sempai




tran version of sigs....






regular sigs 






YOU BETTER LIKE THEM


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 15, 2010)

vkzvbghalk<33

 Its great :33 Thanks so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2010)

shop still open :33


----------



## Rubi (Jun 18, 2010)

sig Requet for itsmylfe please

stock:  
size: junior
border: none
effects: nothing too girly and please no pink and glitter XP
text: can't really think of anything. Please put in whatever you think fits it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

you dont want a border.....ok then :33


----------



## Rubi (Jun 18, 2010)

But if you think it looks better with a border then it's ok


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

hmm ok...well be done later today :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

Type: Set (sig and avatar)
Size: *Senior*
Border: Dotted, squared
Effects: red/black themed

Thanks and take your time! 

*EDIT:* I finally made senior membership! YAY! So, I guess I'll need senior size.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 19, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Type: Set (sig and avatar)
> Size: Junior avy
> Border: Dotted, squared
> Effects: red/black themed
> ...


Shall do..


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2010)

*Viscaria*


i did really new things and tricks with your stock hope you like


----------



## Rubi (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks itsy. I love it :33 I really appreciate it. Rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2010)

glad you like xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

another request :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Type: Set (sig and avatar)
> Size: *Senior*
> Border: Dotted, squared
> Effects: red/black themed
> ...


*
@Crackers:* Reason stated above. Just wanted to make you aware.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

sig off please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

^ Sorry!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

*Type:* Set (sig and avatar)
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted, squared
*Effects:* In the avatar I'd like the word "Echo" to be present, but I'd like it to be sort of.. vanishing. Like almost fading away, but in a pretty fashion :3 

For the avatar I'd like you to use this:
*Link:* 

And in the sig, I'd like for it to have the word "bang" in different sizes, scattered neatly around it with different opacities, like some almost vanishing, some more clear than others.. sort of like the word is echoing.
And for the sig, I'd like it to be this: 
*Link:* 

If you could give both pictures custom sweet effects and a similar color scheme(go nuts), that'd be great!

Thanks and take your time, I hope I didn't ask for too much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

umm i'll take it...

i'll see what i can do


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

ho ho ho, I believe we've met in here before! 

You did my last set, which was <3 

So good luck, and thanks!


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 23, 2010)

Itsy~ 

Set request.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




hope this is okay.




One senior av and one junior av, focused on Karin
effects and borders are up to you.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 23, 2010)

Ooo, can I do eet Itsy  /random
I'm really bored.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> Itsy~
> 
> Set request.
> 
> ...



i'l take this one....:33

milk shakes can you do echo...it will be a test to see you improvements :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw, well Echo's too complicated. You can do both


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

I will try Echo's because I'm bored.  But I'm not actually gonna give it to him, if you do it Itsy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh... well...


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you want me to give it to you? 

Because if Itsy does it, you could take hers; But I don't mind if I post my work here for you to take too. :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

I like having options :3


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll post it then.  Expect it by Friday. Or by the end of tomorrow. 

I'll have to get Itsy's permission first though.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

echo Amarantha will do yours


requests 

echo // Amarantha

tsun // Itsmylife


----------



## Crackers (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally finished with Vampire Princess's set. I hope it looks alright to you. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








If you use it, remember to upload the sig to your own image hosting site because once I see you wearing it, I'll be deleting your request from my photobucket.


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

*Echo*: I hope it's alright for you. I really tried my best, since I'm relatively new to using PS and still practicing.  I hope I didn't overdo the effects or anything.
Don't hesitate to ask me if I can edit it or anything. I'd be more than happy to. 

*Avatar:*


*Signature:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

I like it, especially the sig on the second from the bottom, however... I didn't ask for exclamation marks :/ I'll use them for now, I really do like them and appreciate your work.

However itsmylife I would really love to see your iteration of it so please post yours whenever its finished as well.


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm glad you like it. pek
Oh, and sorry about that, do you want me to edit it?

And I'm sure itsmylife will do better, she's really good herself. So you can use hers if you want.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

gah im sooo busy lately will GET EVERYTHING DONE TOMORROW


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

ALSO *SIGS OFF*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

tsun you better like this  


*tsun*


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Itsy!! pek I love it.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 25, 2010)

Gif please.

avatar
link: 
Time: 0:41-0:44

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

i like it alot selva :33


----------



## DobeTeme (Jun 25, 2010)

*Set*

Set Please?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

i'll take it :33

just make sure to have *50* points next time ok


----------



## Rubi (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much !!!! I love it :33 don't worry it's perfect pek I don't really care about the borders tbh just the faptastic scene . Thanks again! I'll wear it when I get a hold of a laptop


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2010)

Itsy, I'll take a shot at iGoodBoy's request  If that's okay with you.
I might be banned by the time I give it to him though.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

why would you be banned?

ok you can do it the stock is abit complicated but i think u can handle it


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2010)

Because was supposed to go on vacation ban today. Didn't happen tho


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2010)

*iGoodBoy*


----------



## Higawa (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry I was on vacation im back 

Ready to take requests

Also can try gifs if you want but gifs are not my fav thing to do


----------



## DobeTeme (Jun 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *iGoodBoy*




Thank you, It's perfect!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 27, 2010)

Request for Milkshake 

What? : Avatar Only
Stock : 
Size : 160 x 100 (For another forum)
Border : Thin solid white border
Text :  ''BAD ASS''
Details : Effects on the background & color enhancement if possible


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm on it


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey itsmylife... did you ever finish mine...?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

im very busy lately.... 

besides the stock is terrible...i cant work with it.....


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh... what makes it terrible? O_o


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

i just couldn't work with it with my program

besides im busy......Amarantha did an great job on it...and im not that good at real life or almost real life pics..


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

I could try to do it, if you want Kaze 

*@Kazuhiro:*
 ;


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 27, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *@Kazuhiro:*
> ;



Looks great! :33

Only problem is that you switched the sizes. Or maybe I made a mistake in my request?  Either way, it's suppose to be width = 160px and height = 100px, so it's suppose to be horizontal. 

Shouldn't be too much of a problem to fix though.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

nooooooo 
I knew I got it wrong 
Aaaah,
okay I'm on it D:


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

&& I toke a shot at Echo's request:


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Requesting Milkshake please :33



Avatar of the bottom left and top middle please.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks great, awesome!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

please sig off 

ya see milky you r POPULAR PEOPLE WANT YOUR WORK


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

lKazuhiro said:


> Looks great, awesome!



glad you like 


Kazehana said:


> please sig off
> 
> ya see milky you r POPULAR PEOPLE WANT YOUR WORK


'
hehehe i guess



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Requesting Milkshake please :33
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar of the bottom left and top middle please.



i'm on it 
top middle, the one with the kissu or the mirror?


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

The one with the mirror. :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 30, 2010)

; 

sorry for the wait T_T


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

Itsmylife, can you make me a sig out of ?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

sure i can do skotty :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

if you gave me better stock it could be better but i made it as descent as i can...

*Skotty*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

*announcement *

i know how to manga color now 

if anybody needs manga coloring this is one of the place's for it


----------



## Harumi (Jul 4, 2010)

Request for Milkshake 



Do whatever you want, just make it pretty ,please.

Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 4, 2010)

Harumi 

Can I have a better stock tho? this one's too dark and grainy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Request for set.

Signature


Border- Solid black thin

No effects, resized to to fit signature limit.

Avatar


Border-Solid black thin

Size-150x150

No effects, would like both them in it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crackers (Jul 4, 2010)

^Your avatar stock isn't working.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Should be working now. :33


----------



## Crackers (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm on it.

edit: Here you go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









also, you don't need to rep or cred for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I get the border on the signature thinner like the avatar please?


----------



## Crackers (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Harumi (Jul 5, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Harumi
> 
> Can I have a better stock tho? this one's too dark and grainy.



is this better?:3


and umm  is it okay if I make another request? 
I just love your work.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 5, 2010)

Suure, I'll have it done by atleast tmrw 

And I admire your work more


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2010)

1st set done ~


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ; 





=EDIT=
2nd set done

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harumi (Jul 6, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> 1st set done ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



they're beautiful thanks alot. milky, I love them pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

requesting milkshakes 

set 

make it hot :33

on sig "just one taste"




avatar on prussia white haired guy :33

and i you can two extra avys  :33






first avy focus on only the two in font 

everything dotted with white borders


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2010)

Redo because I rushed on your 2nd set :3
 ;


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 6, 2010)

Request for Kazehana~



Any effects/text are fine. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

will do finally something ichiruki  

will have it done later :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2010)

Here you go Kaze ~ It was fun working with your stock 

 ; 


(text would've been bigger but my photoshop was tweakin T_T)

 ;


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

damn you rock i love it XD 

thanks nicky 

dammit im 24


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

*kikiyou *

i worked hard


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 7, 2010)

I love them!  But if it's not too much trouble, could you make the avatars 150 x 150?  They're too big for me to use. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! :33

I have to spread some rep around first. I'll rep you later.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 8, 2010)

Milkyyyyyyyyyyy
 plz , thx :3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2010)

rite on eet sunnymoney C:
transparent or wut?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

milky i need 2 avatars 

and a set 

set stock




" soo curious of you....."


extra avatars stock 






thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2010)

damn i forgot all about this place
lemme get on that shit right now ;-;


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2010)

@Kaze;
 ;


 ; 



sunny is coming up


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2010)

@Sunako;


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> @Kaze;
> ;
> 
> 
> ...



i love you soooo cute  

will wear soon


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

bump....


----------



## Hatake Girl (Jul 21, 2010)

kazehana, please make a set with this 

thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

could i have a high quality stock please steph i really dont think i can work with it....


----------



## Hatake Girl (Jul 21, 2010)

ok sure. youll just have to let me know how to get that.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jul 21, 2010)

please, Kazehana :33

Just go nuts and work your magic<3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

i have gotten better soo you WILL DEFIANTLY LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jul 21, 2010)

YAAAY this excites me :33 That's one of my favorite stocks liek ever.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

* Dei Sempai*


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jul 22, 2010)

SO COLORFUL, I lovelovelove it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

glad you like it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 22, 2010)

150x150 bordered avy from the top left hand image in the corner of this image please


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 150x150 bordered avy from the top left hand image in the corner of this image please



soo just an avy do you want effects on it ?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2010)

alright then

sig off please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2010)

i redid the rules


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Milkshake's Examples *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs/banners_
> ...



Just wanted to let you know that the pics aren't showing up in this one :x


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2010)

milkshakes is like that it seems...its her works idc really...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

oh, okay


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2010)

Um, hello, this place still open?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah it is.....


look your stock is bad quality im just going to resize it and just put a basic border on it


----------



## Rosie (Jul 25, 2010)

Requesting a set~

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Light effects, but not too much. Soft, yet cute. Like the pic~
Text: At least out loud, I won't say I'm in LOVE

Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Requesting a set~
> 
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...



will doo ok soft can do that


----------



## Crackers (Jul 25, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, I'm aware :3 my old account's bandwidth is over


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

*Rose Bella *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 26, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> yeah it is.....
> 
> 
> look your stock is bad quality im just going to resize it and just put a basic border on it



I don't see why but okay, I guess I'm fine with that.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

*Pink ninja*


----------



## Rosie (Jul 26, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Rose Bella *


My favorites :33

Thanks~!


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Ari can you do me a set with this? 
Junior Size. 
~Hope its not that bad.
Border: Doesnt matter
Effects: Soft. 
Text: None-unless you can think of some.*


----------



## Seduction (Jul 26, 2010)

Request for Kazehana. ♥

Could you put a border on 
You know what kind I want. :3 

Also, a set request;
Size: 150x200 avatar, and could the sig be longer horizontally? 
Stock: 
Border: Same type of border as the avatar, please
Effects: Light & soft, with blues and pinks
Text: Miu x Jesse

The avatar is for  forum, but I'll still use the set on here, and i'll cred both to you on the other forum too, if that's okay? :3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

ok i can do both


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2010)

request for kazehana 



avy:senior size 
sig:i want the text "The Storm King,Minami Ikki" in it.
effect:i simply want something badass,probably red and black colour 
border:thin white border. 
size:i don't really like big sig .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

fuck yeah  

 i got you into a air gear mood didn't i 

promise to get everyone's set done later today


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

*Lori*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

*seduction *


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

*Zex*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

any more requests :33


----------



## Seduction (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Kazehana, ♥! 
Repped and credited.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Zex*


just perfect :33.thx itsy :ho.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jul 28, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Lori*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*Thanks I love it XD
*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

i'm soo glad you all like :33


----------



## Rubi (Jul 29, 2010)

Set please.



borders: whatever you like
effects: not too girly and make it look badass 
text: "Get ready... In this war only one will survive and without a doubt, it will be [bigger] Japan - Honda Kiki

thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

hell yeah 

taking and will be done soon :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

Visca


----------



## Rubi (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh gosh the awesome variations pek

thanks so much it's badass


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 30, 2010)

Set 
Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: no borders
effects: I only need it mirrored and made transparent


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2010)

will do latter :33


----------



## Rubi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Kaze, do you have any specific rules/details needed for the manga colouring? Also if for example somebody request a manga colouring, could you also trans it?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

yes i can do the trans 

just post it up visca :33

all you have to do is tell me the colors for the character and background....

i'll put that rules up soon...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

*DB *


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 4, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *DB *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nyaaa *nosebleeds* 
Thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

your welcome 


i kind of messed up on the middle one though xD


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

vinsca do you still want coloring?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## asha3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana-chan! Set, please. 

*Type of Request*// Set

*Size*// junior sig. Avy 125x125 and 150x200 px




Cetred on Umi's face for the avy, please. I'll leave the zoom level to you. 

*Border*//  up to you

*Text*// very small text at the bottom right "(c) CLAMP"

*Details*// Striped texture and something blue. Any other effects is up to you. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

asha3 said:


> Kazehana-chan! Set, please.
> 
> *Type of Request*// Set
> 
> ...




UMI  (Magic Knight Rayearth third fav manga of clamp XD)


will get it done as soon a i can :33

wait a minute you won a contest to  (i really have to start winning some  )


----------



## asha3 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Umi is pretty 

(yes, I did won. How come you know?!  I think you can win some, kaze-chan. You have fans for your graphic already)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

asha3 said:


> I think Umi is pretty
> 
> (yes, I did won. How come you know?!  I think you can win some, kaze-chan. You have fans for your graphic already)



hmm eren told me....since she has a big avy too 


yeah maybe but colours is still the best...


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiya Kazehana-chan :33

Request: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Surprise me 
Effects: Same as above
Text:- 
Hopelessly
I'll love you endlessly
Hopelessly
I'll give you everything
I won't give you up
I won't let you down
I won't leave you falling
If the moment ever comes

Oh and can you put S x N on there somewhere too?

Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hiya Kazehana-chan :33
> 
> Request: Sig
> Size: Junior
> ...



yes mam :33

will doo with ashas XD


----------



## Xerces (Aug 10, 2010)

Color the sig. 

You have full permission to deck this out any way you want. Add any special effects you want, and deck out the borders any way you like (Keep it somewhat symmetrical). Be creative as you like otherwise.

Corresponding avatar using one of the pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

i cant see it.....:>


----------



## Xerces (Aug 10, 2010)

Try now


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

got it also sig off....


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 10, 2010)

Can I get a sig please :33
Borders/effects etc are up to you, but nothing too brightly colourful, I like it quite dark


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Can I get a sig please :33
> Borders/effects etc are up to you, but nothing too brightly colourful, I like it quite dark



lately dark is what i can do xD


will do with the rest nawhee


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

OK i'm going to get ALL of these requests done later 


lets doo this


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

*Asha*












*Rozz*


----------



## asha3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Asha*



I love you pek


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 10, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Rozz*



FFFFJGPTJMWT they look amazing  Thankyou so so much


----------



## Crackers (Aug 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Can I get a sig please :33
> Borders/effects etc are up to you, but nothing too brightly colourful, I like it quite dark


if it's alright with you, itsy, I'd like to take a swing at this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

but im almost done.......

let nawhee decide...


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey I'll take whatever I'm given


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a request!
I hope this isn't too complicated, but could I get two versions of this one?
I want one to be a transparency and one just loaded with effects or whatever you want to do to it. It's kinda small too, so if you could possibly make it a little bigger, that would be appreciated.

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: whatever you want 
Border: whatever you want 

Anybody can pick this up. Please and thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> I have a request!
> I hope this isn't too complicated, but could I get two versions of this one?
> I want one to be a transparency and one just loaded with effects or whatever you want to do to it. It's kinda small too, so if you could possibly make it a little bigger, that would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




i'll take it but if i make it bigger it might ruin it


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 10, 2010)

Eh, then don't worry about enlarging it then. Just work your magic


----------



## Crackers (Aug 11, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> but im almost done.......
> 
> let nawhee decide...


Oh, then if you're almost done then I guess never mind. I just wanted something to do


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

my PS shut down on me while putting the border on nawhee sig 


its all yours lou since i have other works to do....


----------



## Crackers (Aug 11, 2010)

Okie dokie then.
I'll try finishing it soon.


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 11, 2010)

Excuse me being a grammar nazi, but this





> transparency's


should be transparenc_ies_.  An apostrophe is never used to indicate a plural.
OK pet peeve dealt with


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

your excused


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

will get all requests done this weekend


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 16, 2010)

Requesting Kazehana . :33 
Sorry I was a little late on requesting :sweat 
I noticed that colours' shop was closed so I came here for your request. ^^ 

Size; Junior set
Stock: 
effect; whatever works best. Also, a background that works well would be nice. 
Border; semi-round please.  && whatever stroke looks good. 
Text: none please.  

I hope that sums it upp. If there's anything I missed, just tell me. 
thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

will do it sometime this week I PROMISE


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

*For whoever picks this up:*

*Sig:*
Stock: 
Size: No size specifications, but not over Junior Signature size
Effects: Whatever you please.
Border: Whichever you please.
-------------
*Ava: *
Stock: Same stock.
Size: 125x125
Effects: Whatever you please.
Border: Whichever you please.
________________________________
Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 18, 2010)

Set please  But make it hot.Also if stock is bad lemme know.
* Image:

    * Size: Senior
    * Text: Team Awesome
    * Border: What makes it hawt.
    * Effects: Same as above.

Thanks by now.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Set please  But make it hot.Also if stock is bad lemme know.
> * Image:
> 
> * Size: Senior
> ...




i'll do it moon but wait like a week ok.......


----------



## Rubi (Aug 18, 2010)

Set please, Milkshake 
Stock: 
size: junior
Border: anything that's not dotted
Effects: up to you
Text: "Prove me wrong when I said I lost everyone I loved..." on sig "*heart*iscaria" on avatar [as in a heart though make it look like a letter v] if possible could I have one with text and one without?

Avatar focused on the blonde and guy with eyepatchF

Thanks~


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 18, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i'll do it moon but wait like a week ok.......



Okiii dookiiii ~


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I'll do it



Thanks!  Looking forward to the final product!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_ 




 ; 







@Viscaria: I am a bit confused about your request 
I don`t really have "V-shaped" hearts, and my text malfunctions sometimes
but I'll see what I can do :3

​


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a million! I love them! 
Credit and rep will be given.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2010)

you are very welcome :3


----------



## Rubi (Aug 18, 2010)

It's OK just type Viscaria :3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




 ; 

 ;  ; 





Came out pretty fugly, sorry ;C 
if you need anything modified, don't hesistate to tell me.
not very good at junior sets.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hush you, it's exactly what I wanted pek thanks so much~ though if it's ok, could you remove the "that" from the text And if possible could you include their bodies?? and would you mind if I wear it in a few days? Other than that it's perfect! Thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll be happy to redo it tomorrow.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

*Ava:* 
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Effects: Add anything you want, but keep it subtle.
Border: Whichever you please.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 19, 2010)

*Request*: Sig
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 280x330 <-- Along those lines.
*Effects*: Leave the original coulours, but add contrast and ligthing effects if you can please. Also make the colours glow abit more.
*Text*: None


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Sig
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: 280x330 <-- Along those lines.
> *Effects*: Leave the original coulours, but add contrast and ligthing effects if you can please. Also make the colours glow abit more.
> *Text*: None



when i get this damn laptop fix i'll do it


----------



## Smiley (Aug 19, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> when i get this damn laptop fix i'll do it



No problem dude, I still have another request at Micha's shop. I'll wait for you, take your time Kaze :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> No problem dude, I still have another request at Micha's shop. I'll wait for you, take your time Kaze :33



i will both request will be done when its fixed 


and all avys and sigs will be awesome


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 20, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> and all avys and sigs will be awesome



I can't wait :33
Don't stress too much though, I can wait.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks soo much u guys r soo supportive


----------



## Rubi (Aug 21, 2010)

On second thought, I'm happy with it. No need to change


----------



## Elijah (Aug 22, 2010)

I have my 50 posts. =D

*Request* : Set

*Stock* :

*Size* : Junior

*Effects *: Color Enhancement and some cool effects. Make it look awesome.

*Text* : None


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2010)

OK listen up guys *WHO* ever want a set or request done by me PM or VM your stock to my profile 

im not going to be working in a shop until my Laptop is *Fixed *but i can do sets  or requests with my friends PS


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 23, 2010)

So does this mean I should repost my request?


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 23, 2010)

For Crackers or Harumi :33

Request: Transparency
Stock:


----------



## Taylor (Aug 24, 2010)

Requesting set. 
Stock 
Size - Junior
Effects - Make it hawt 
Border - Any.
Text - In small letters, input my name 'Aye' somewhere in the cig, just the cig not the avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll take anything left over :3


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

I want to cancel my request


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

*Set Please!*
For anyone

*Sig:*
Stock: 
Size: Under Junior size limit
Effects: Editor's decision
Border: Any

*Ava: *
Stock: Same


Size: 125x125
Effects: Editor's decision
Border: Any


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you still taking the requests?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> *Set Please!*
> For anyone
> 
> *Sig:*
> ...



will be taking this one :33

BRS fanatic still XD


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> will be taking this one :33
> 
> BRS fanatic still XD



What bout mweee


----------



## Crackers (Aug 27, 2010)

what is your request, Aye?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Aye said:


> Requesting set.
> Stock
> Size - Junior
> Effects - Make it hawt
> ...



There.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I missed that. I'll do my best. <3

Also, I'm really sorry your set is taking so long, Dee. It's kind of hard to work with because it's so dark and sketchy. I am trying, though, honest.

I'll try and get both of your sets done ASAP. I'll VM when they're done, OK?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 29, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Wow, I can't believe I missed that. I'll do my best. <3
> 
> Also, I'm really sorry your set is taking so long, Dee. It's kind of hard to work with because it's so dark and sketchy. I am trying, though, honest.
> 
> I'll try and get both of your sets done ASAP. I'll VM when they're done, OK?



Yeah that's cool


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

Naked i VM you your set...


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Naked i VM you your set...



Thank you!!


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 31, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Wow, I can't believe I missed that. I'll do my best. <3
> 
> Also, I'm really sorry your set is taking so long, Dee. It's kind of hard to work with because it's so dark and sketchy. I am trying, though, honest.
> 
> I'll try and get both of your sets done ASAP. I'll VM when they're done, OK?


Did you see what I said in ANH?  That you don't need to do much with it  I just chose it because it was pretty 

Also I only need a sig


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I don't have 1000 posts but could you make this in advance for when I go senior Kazehana  ?

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Anything you please ~
Effects: (Same as above)
Text: (On sig) Missing you

Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> I know I don't have 1000 posts but could you make this in advance for when I go senior Kazehana  ?
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



gotcha will doo


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

starting requests to night


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see how awesome it turns out!


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> starting requests to night



Awesome.  

Do you mind if I make a request with a different stock from the one that I VMed you?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah sure goo ahead...the first one i kind of lost XD


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

Request: A set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Whatever you want.
Effects: Make it wonderful.  
Text: None

Notes:  If the stock isn't good enough I can easily provide another one.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

its fine :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

fuu im done and im bored request request

CRACKERS MILK get your requests done dammit


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Can NOt use spoiler tags because i hacked through school's web blocker thingy* sigs=   Size ! Semi Round border..... Be creative...keep in mind they are vampire samurai.... so make it badass!
Oh yeah make avatar fous on the the two guys closes to each other (brown hair, black hair one)Make them seem couple like


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

gotcha XD

will do soon :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2010)

request kazehana 



senior size.just make this simple but badass and also thin white border.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2010)

ok will do soon


----------



## Jade (Sep 8, 2010)

Football season..
Stock: 

Effects: Black & Gold, not too much
Border: dotted
Size: Junior


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 11, 2010)

Kazehana :33

Stock


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Kazehana :33
> 
> Stock


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2010)

Beyond Birthday said:


> You look kinda busyy, so if this is too much for you, I can wait c:
> 
> 
> Senior Sized avatar:  Link (the guy in the green cap)
> ...



no no i can do it :33


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay, thank you c:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

i see you already got you set done by raizen.............

i was done with it yesterday until i saw your request to raizen..........


----------



## asha3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kagura... can I request a set?
Standard junior avy and a slightly smaller sig (300 px height). 

stock is , I'll email you the password for my account for bigger download. 


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 








details: 
*please do a close up of Roxas.... leave the trio in the background (or removed) if you wish.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

asha3 said:


> Kagura... can I request a set?
> Standard junior avy and a slightly smaller sig (300 px height).
> 
> stock is , I'll email you the password for my account for bigger download.
> ...




gotcha will do and i also got the bigger version XD


----------



## asha3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Set, Kagura!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

glad you like  

please come again


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 28, 2010)

kagura, I would like to request a set :33

Avatar : 
Sig : 

senior size

if possible I'd like two versions of the sig, one with the text  "ダイの大冒険" added and one without it

any effects that you think will look good, I trust you with that 

thank you in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

will do


----------



## Kei (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm here to make a request~

Sig
Effects: Something to fit the mood, the dude here is very possessive so a possessive feel please
Border: Lacey
Text: You are mines


or this


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

will do along with anes tomorrow XD


----------



## Kei (Sep 28, 2010)

Coolies! Thanks!


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

Set please.



Avatar: Junior and senior sized.
Details: Dotted for avatar and can you make the signature like the example in your first post?

Thanks.

C:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm you mean the border?

sure.....since i have improved and most of my examples r all over XD

sure i can do that...


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, I've meant the border.

And thank you C:


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

Oops. I forgot to mention something.

Can I please get avatars of both of their faces? O:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Oops. I forgot to mention something.
> 
> Can I please get avatars of both of their faces? O:



sure


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## asha3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Kagura-chan, standard junior set, please. XD


Prompt: something grunge 

If the pic is too small to be worked on.. you can use other HopexLightning fanarts


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2010)

asha3 said:


> Kagura-chan, standard junior set, please. XD
> 
> 
> Prompt: something grunge
> ...




i think i can deal with it XD

but i'll see if i can find more..if you want XD

will be done this week


----------



## asha3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh thankieee!

if the result is still okay with that pic, then I'll be just fine. I'm fond of that picture. Very few of HxL fanarts are angst.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2010)

Kagura, can you drop my request?


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2010)

Set please!



Senior sized please. 
You can take your time with this one. I don't need it until Halloween.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks snacks i'll take time with it


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 22, 2010)

Special request for Kagura
Here I changed it from the dark magician girl set to this.Junior size set.

Do any design you want to it.

I'd also like textrowning Really Sucks


----------



## Rubi (Oct 24, 2010)

Set, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: senior
Border: half rounded/rounded
Effects: please be creative. Do whatever you think looks best.
Text: "STARSTRUCK" can I have one with text and one without?

Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set, please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






OMG LUKA  

will do visca 

*@rider *the stock looks difficult to work with...


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

How's this then
.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> How's this then
> .



i guess it will work....


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Set please!



150x150 and 150x200 avi

Full creative freedom to you. 

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG TAKING  (is a rin xlen fanatic)


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

I am willing to do a few requests, if you want Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

*Attention*

*i have changed the OP and their r news works and only two workers

meaning i will be more active to do requests 

soo please request 

but i wont be doing manga coloring sets but if i feel like it and you reqesut one here i might be up to it *

and the shop has changed to Kagura's set shop


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Well well let me be the first request. 

Request Type: Set
Stock: 

Everything else: you choose.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> Well well let me be the first request.
> 
> Request Type: Set
> Stock:
> ...



is that mio   (curse my bi tendensies )

will do soon 

yay the new examples r working


----------



## Rosie (Nov 18, 2010)

Requesting Kagu-chan 

Set Request
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Cute and soft. Not too many heavy effects. Some lights/illuminations and a nice background.
No Text.

Please and thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Requesting Kagu-chan
> 
> Set Request
> Stock:
> ...



like the len x rin one (last example of second post )

but more pinkish purple ?

can do


----------



## Rosie (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, I like that style but color it to complement them.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

and thats why i said more pinkish purplish 

soo alright then i have it in my head now xD


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

also selvas new examples r up 

seriously she has sick skils in banner sets 

I WANTS TO SEE REQUESTS FOR HER TOO 


just give a youtube link and a stock of a character or person or couples or Ex...

but be organize while asking for one


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2010)

Member status: senior
Type of request: avy and gif sig

Stock for avy: 
Borders: solid
Effects: nothing too fancy, just freestyle and add whatever flows with the stock (lights, etc). Don't add too much though.

Link for sig:  (make sure its played in HD).
Time: 0:10-0:20
Borders: solid 
Misc: thanks in advance


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dash_ 








10 seconds is too much for me sorry  Tell me if you want to change anything.
Kagura will make your avatar.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dash_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fine. Is possible to cut some of the time and slow the speed a little? If not I'm perfectly fine with the way it is. 

You guys get the job done quick btw.


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

Is this ok?

I removed parts from the beginning and the end of that scene >.<


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2010)

Repped. ^_^


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

rosie


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

dash


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Rosie (Nov 19, 2010)

It looks awesome wifey~

Thanks


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

Kagura... is mine almost done?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

its almost done xD

i had to go to sleep xD

will finish it when i get to my dorm

glad you like wife :33 i exspect more requestss from you


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Coloring


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

no 

i dont feel like it


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

what now ?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

its in the op READ IT


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me work here, I'll do avies


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

Yay thanks Kagura. :3


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 19, 2010)

Worker: Kagura
Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
Stock: [sp]http://rozzalina.fileave.com/2x10.jpg[/sp]
Border: Black, dotted
Effects + background: Completely up to you hun 
Text [on sig]: Somehow I've found a way to get lost in you

Thankies sweetie :3

EDIT: Btw, I need a banner for the FF FC done but I'll come back and request it from Selva when I've decided on what to request


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

ok rozz will do 

no sorry fuji its just me and selva from now on 

but thanks for the offer if it starts to get hectic i might consider


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

Laix






rozz you said black border with dots sooo here you go 







enjoy


----------



## Laix (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Laix





Thank yoooooou.

Will wear next week.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rozz you said black border with dots sooo here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFF love it pek Thank you m'dear ~ I'll rep. you when I can and I'll wear this in a couple of days or so


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ok rozz will do
> 
> no sorry fuji its just me and selva from now on
> 
> but thanks for the offer if it starts to get hectic i might consider



Got it, huuuun. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 20, 2010)

Worker: Kagura
Type: Set
Avatar: 150x150
Sig: whatever your comfortable with. :3
Stock:   
Extra Notes : Just try to do the best you can. On the avatar, just focus on N (Green haired dude) and on the sig, just crop the whole stock the whatever under the limit we have and do whatever you want with it :3


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 20, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Half Rounded


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

will do soon (around next week) :33


----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Just do what you did with Laix's and it will be fine. The only other this is that I want the Avatar to be Konan, not Pain. Also this is my first request.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

your stock is very dark 

i dont think i can do for what i did for laix but i guess i'll try 

un less you can give me a stock of the two with a white background....


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2010)

Just do with it what you can I guess, but I'll see if I can try to make it a clear/white background, but in the mean time just do with what is here, because I really doubt that I can give it much of a white background.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

i see ok 

also sig off


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry, don't know why I didn't turn it off.

Also I tried editing the image to just have a white background but with no prevail


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

kyu 






 blade






tia






enjoy


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 23, 2010)

Requesting a set:

Stock
The Zoro in the top panel, do whatever you want with it. Thanks!
Ps. Is it ok to request now Kagura?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

will do it around tomorrow im beat  

but nice stock


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> kyu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I gotta spread some rep first though


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> will do it around tomorrow im beat
> 
> but nice stock



Sure, take your time. 

Also, how do you know if you're a senior or a junior and how do you become a senior? I've been thinking about this but I couldn't find it anywhere, anyone have the answer?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the set, I'll probably wear it sometime this week


----------



## Nimander (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like a set made from this please.  Senior size on both set and avy.  Solid border as well.  As for any saturation effects, I'll leave it in your hands as to whether it'd look better or not. Will rep twice for an especially good job, or multiple sets to use.  

Many thanks, and looking forward to the good work.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

will do  

have it done around tomorrow or this weekend


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

If you could make me a set out of this , that would be great. Do whatever you want to it, im sure it'll be great(:

Avatar 125x125 please ^.^

Lots of rep for you(:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

cant see


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

Me? I dont understand.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

like i said i cant see your image


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

i still cant see it can you re upload it


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2010)

I love your work Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks pewpew 

chuck you gonna request :33


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> thanks pewpew
> 
> chuck you gonna request :33



Not yet. I wanna keep my Shin Chan set a little longer


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

Haha okay good, it finally worked(:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

umm can you spoiler your request 

and your welcome xD


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi! Request a set :3

Image: 
Size: Senior
Text: Nothing in particular but if you find something that goes along with the image to be used for the sig (see below) then go ahead. Something with angst or anger or something xD. Only if it goes well with the image.
Other: I would like the top right figure for the sig and the big one for the avatar if possible. Leaving them as transparencies would be find too


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

kirino  

yess mam :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

*House Keeping *

Uchiha Asura

Nimander

Pewpewsouleater

Bleach​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 24, 2010)

*hurrs*

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) and a sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Border + effects: Completely up to you :33
Text: As free as leaves in an autumn breeze

Take as much time as you want with this  Thanks sweetie ~ !


----------



## Rosie (Nov 24, 2010)

Set Request Wifey~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Very little. Just maybe some illuminations (no bubbles please)
Text: "Take me as I am, or leave me be"

Please and thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2010)

Uchiha Asura





Nimander





Pewpewsouleater





Bleach






enjoy


----------



## Aiku (Nov 24, 2010)

Aiku said:


> First requester!
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...



There you go, Kagura-chan.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you! It's great. Will rep and cred . Btw, when you said earlier "yes mam".. Uhm

I'm a guy XDDDDDDD


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Uchiha Asura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh, very very nice!  Thanks a bunch! Will wear soon. I'll rep you when I can, need to spread first.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 25, 2010)

your welcome but sig off


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, I want a set please
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Nothing specific, make it look nice 
Text:


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Kagura.Set request please  

*Stock:*
*Size:*   Junior
*Border:*   Doesn't matter
*Effects: *  Something nice

Thanks


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh thats wicked! Thanks a bunch( Rep for you.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Nov 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> your welcome but sig off



Damn it! I always forget that shit!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

Ugh, damn you Kagura 
*Request-* Set
Senior sized.


*Border:* Dotted white borders
Don't overflow the stocks with textures, just make it simple


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

fuck you with the transparency  ...might have to give that part to selva since she does renders....but i will do the avy simple of course like bleachs avy tbh i only did color changes for that avy


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

ah fuck you, lemme change the stock then


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

is this for a set?

ok then :33


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

Edited


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

itasasu cute :33


dont worry i wont it might be like the last one i did for you 

its really cute and pretty stock :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

will gets sets done after i eat


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 27, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MA SET BITCH :<<


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2010)

calm down i'll do it ok....


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

rozz





rose






milk





aiku


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

saku





enjoy


----------



## Rosie (Nov 28, 2010)

You forgot the text sweetie 

But it looks fine without it~

Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 28, 2010)

Omgggggggggggg kagu you've gotten waaaaay better. Its adorableeeeee thank yu


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

Rosie said:


> You forgot the text sweetie
> 
> But it looks fine without it~
> 
> Thanks



i always forget the text and i didnt save it  

im sorry  


THANKS MILK  i really have


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rozz
> 
> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]



Ohhhhh it looks amazing  Thank youuu sweetie *glomps*

I'll wear it in a few days time, 'kay? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

kamile


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

Repped! ~ 

and I love you.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

your welcome now sig off  please


----------



## Aiku (Nov 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> aiku



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2010)

your welcome but could you turn your sig off dear 

and come again :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 29, 2010)

Kagura that's awesome .Thanks...(And I turn off that damn sig)...Of course I'll come again,your sets are amazing...


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2010)

i had to get use to that too xD 

but glad you like saku like it :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Itsy 

*Request*: Senior set
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: whatever looks good
*Text*: none

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

will do david


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 2, 2010)

syyn






enjoy


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Hi, I want a set please
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Solid
> ...



Not to nag, but did you see mine?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 2, 2010)

NO I DIDNT 

sorry i will do it soon


----------



## Synn (Dec 2, 2010)

Kagura said:


> syyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

new examples


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

i know xD

also everyone this is my new worker :33

soo ya think you can take captain obvious request med?



Captain Obvious said:


> Hi, I want a set please
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Solid
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

*ALSO med is a really talented at manga coloring she also does line art so now 

COLORING CAN NOW BE REQUESTED IN This SHOP 

but it takes time for her coloring because unlike mine SHE does line arts first and then colors soo be PATIENT *


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

*medduch examples *

sets 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

*colorings*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 4, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i know xD
> 
> also everyone this is my new worker :33
> 
> soo ya think you can take captain obvious request med?



I'm not sure...



Kagura said:


> *ALSO med is a really talented at manga coloring she also does line art so now
> 
> COLORING CAN NOW BE REQUESTED IN This SHOP
> 
> but it takes time for her coloring because unlike mine SHE does line arts first and then colors soo be PATIENT *



You are so sweet!:33

But if you request something from me, please *PUSH* me a bit, I might get lazy xD


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2010)

i see alright :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to request a Avatar picture of this =S

*Spoiler*: __ 








If you can, resize it to max size you can possibly do for me (probably junior =S) and I would like a dotted border with small white spacing inside just like your avatar =S Please and Thank you =D


----------



## Soldier (Dec 7, 2010)

Kaguraaaaa.
Avatar pleaseeee. >:


A-And a set from this, if it's okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

china  

yes OK OK OK


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

sure :33 :33


----------



## KohZa (Dec 7, 2010)

do you still take worker?:33.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

no sorry


----------



## KohZa (Dec 7, 2010)

okay thats alright i'm just asking thats all :33.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

i know


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2010)

Is my set being a pain in the ass?  If it is, then never mind.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

no im getting to it its just i have exams this week i was doing it aand then my comp crashed i'll get it done this weekend


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, no rush.  I feel your pain with exams.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2010)

alright i will be DOING ALL SETS STARTIG TOMMOROW


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

EVERYONE ESPECIALLY  CAPTAIN OBVIOUS IM SOO SORRY THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT I WILL FINALLY BE ON BREAK 

im soo sorry once on break the requests will be done AND EPIC


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2010)

Actually, I will cancel my order, since You're really swamped.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

solider


----------



## Soldier (Dec 19, 2010)

MMMMM, DEM CHINA SET/AVATARS.
Thanks, Kaze :33


----------



## Yagura (Dec 21, 2010)

_Set Request._

*Ava:* 

*Sig:* 

*Size:* Junior for both.

*Effects:* I definitely want some effects so it doesn't look plain but I don't want any thing to drastic or over the top.

*Border:* Either Dotted or Solid whichever you think looks better.

Thanks.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Kagura-chan 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Border and Effectsoesn't matter
Stock:


Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2010)

damn thats pretty will do both soon


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

will be doing requests tomorrow (i have a family thing to go to )


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

also new works


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

the more people request the faster and more determine i get things *DONE *


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 24, 2010)

Kagura 

I need you to make this set and no putting it off this time.A deal's a deal.



Junior size set

Avy of the teacher in the middle and the orange haired girl with a shogi piece in her mouth.
border-rounded
effects-up to you

This is one I really want done.Please do it this time.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

come on people more requests


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

you know i would be just fine if people tell me WHAT I DO WRONG 

im getting really frustrated at this 

r the sigs to big,, r they too bright WHAT


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> you know i would be just fine if people tell me WHAT I DO WRONG
> 
> im getting really frustrated at this
> 
> r the sigs to big,, r they too bright WHAT



The signatures porbably need to be longer horizonally rather than vertically.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 25, 2010)

i see 

i'll try to fix that


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i see
> 
> i'll try to fix that



I can't really think of much else


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

rider
sorry the teacher avy was very difficult to cut.....





saku






yagru






hope you all like it and REMEMBER SPREAD MY NAME


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 26, 2010)

Kagura said:


> saku



Your sets are awesome as always pek.I love it.Thanks a lot Kagura . *reps* and will cred when use it


----------



## Yagura (Dec 26, 2010)

Kagura said:


> yagru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Its wonderful.


Thank you. Will wear soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

glad you like  

MORE REQUESTS PLEASE


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 27, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rider
> sorry the teacher avy was very difficult to cut.....



Thats ok. Thank you for doing it. I really like it.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Kagura said:


> you know i would be just fine if people tell me WHAT I DO WRONG
> 
> im getting really frustrated at this
> 
> r the sigs to big,, r they too bright WHAT



awww... 

What can you do with this?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

what do u want made out of it?


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Stock: 

Type: Sig

Size: Junior

Effects: It definitely needs something, being that it's just a basic black and white manga scan. I don't want to ask you to color it because that's gotta be a pain, but any effects you can add to it to make it stand out would be great.

Border: Solid is fine.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

fine i'll do it  

set making is making me upset now.......

what do people want from me JUST tell dammit


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm... not understanding what I did wrong...


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

you did nothing wrong im just clinical   right now.....im doing ti now :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

vice


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you. Good work.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 28, 2010)

come again


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

_Set request for Kagura. _

*Stock: *Pick a stock. :33

*Size: *150 x 150 av / junior sig
*Border: *None

No need for a 125 x 125 av. NF will re-size it.

Everything else is up to you. 
Thanks for your consideration~


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

i like all of them can i pick two  

you know how obsessed i am with the kagamines xDDDDDD

will get them done later if i can......(my sis is home...)


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i like all of them can i pick two
> 
> you know how obsessed i am with the kagamines xDDDDDD


Two sets? Mmk. 
I'll start repping you now so you won't have to wait later.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

no problem 

more requests PLEASE


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura 

Request :set
Size: Junior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Not so much please
Stock:


Make them smexy :ho...Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

will do :33

when i can...(damn sis )


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura you said you finished my set? The link you gave me wasnt working.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

ohh here....


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 30, 2010)

Kagu 

Set pleaseeeeeee





Borders: uhhh....dotted :33
Avy: 150x150 & 160x200

Thanks, if you can't work with one of the stocks I'll try to find another <3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

naked















saku


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

sakubo


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 30, 2010)

Could i have a junior set please? 
Stock-
Make it sparkly plz


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

no link


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 30, 2010)

huh? in spoiler tag


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't see the pic


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 30, 2010)

Strange...

i put it on photobucket


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

will do :33


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> naked



Thank you! 

24'd.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

glad you like  

COME AGAIN


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> saku



....Amazing set .I think I love you Kagura.You're the best .I'll rep you when I can ( going to spreed)


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> will do :33



thank you


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 31, 2010)

Awww, I love it Kagura! Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

more requests PLEASE


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, a senior set plz 
Stock :
Focus on Zidane for the avy thx 

He's the guy on the right.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

which one is he?


also sig off


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 1, 2011)

Edited my post, sorry


----------



## Semplice (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi.  May I have a set out of  please?  Do anything you want with it (effects, etc), thanks.  ;D


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

sure


----------



## Keion (Jan 2, 2011)

✖ Avatar
✖ Border: Dotted


✖ Signature
✖ Type: Transparency



Sorry, Idunno how to make the little clickable link thingy. 
and no need to rush. I can wait. 
Just make 'em beautiful!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

sure thing :33

ok starting requests TO NIGHT


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi its your friendly moderator friend 

I wanted to know if you could help me and do a request for me.
Avy:
W150 H170
Sig: 
Size: W450 L310 
Stock: 
Text: Targaryen Rule... Serp
Notes: Could you use purples and pale fades if possible, and just whatever you feel looks good.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing :33
> 
> ok starting requests TO NIGHT



yay pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

Serp Targaryen said:


> Hi its your friendly moderator friend
> 
> I wanted to know if you could help me and do a request for me.
> Avy:
> ...




sure thing :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Hey, a senior set plz
> Stock :
> Focus on Zidane for the avy thx
> 
> He's the guy on the right.



not doing it 

since aggressor did it  though i was done with it


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you do transparencies?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

somewhat......>_>


if their easy


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you transparent this, and add some cool black and gold affetcs..??


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

that will be difficult can you get it trans at tousans then PM me the trans version and then i'll add the effects :33


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Since, I love your work so much.. *Yes!!*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

alright im starting for real tonight last night i wasn't feeling well


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 3, 2011)

Senior set please! :33
*Stock*

*Effect*: Not sure but make it look pretty and elegant! <3
*Text*: none
*Border*: Dotted,Rounded
*Avy*: Focus on the girl face

Rep and Credit of course 
Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

will do


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

Canceling my request,sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2011)

fine


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 4, 2011)

When will my request be done.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 4, 2011)

> 4. PLEASE wait patiently because we both are in school or college.



Rules are there for a reason, sir.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks  (and my friend is really busy lately.....)


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 5, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rules are there for a reason, sir.



 Of course, I already know the rules. No need to point it out especially when you don't know my request.



Kagura said:


> thanks  (and my friend is really busy lately.....)



Okay, I'll wait.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

i see umm guys im gonna get the requests done very soon (by tomorrow night ) im just been very ill lately


----------



## Soldier (Jan 6, 2011)

I really hate to put more on you[r shop] while your sick, Kaze, but I have a request. 
Do it whenever you'd like to, there's no rush. Get better soon, okay? 
Anyone can take the request. 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Doesn't matter.
Effects: Simplicity is bliss.
Text: Add some if you want, but I've got nothing specific.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

green x red  

i'll get it done this weekend OK  

its alright i get bored when im ill XD but surely i will be better this weekend


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura ,set request please 

Request:  Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Not so much
Borders: Up to you
Stock:


Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

byaruki  

yes will do this weekend with the rest


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 7, 2011)

My request still hasn't been done!

Its been a week!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

my friend has a life ya know  

i'll try to talk to her


----------



## Serp (Jan 7, 2011)

? 

What confuses me is you ask for more requests, but you get them and can't handle them. :/


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

i can sorry about that i was feeling better in the beginning but then after new years i started to get really sock 

besides im almost done with yours sir


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh come on guys, give her a break. She has been sick lately, and it's not like these shop keepers are geting paid ya know.

Just cut her some slack.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

OK i am soo sorry guys (damn being sick.....)

here they r 


-------------------------------------------------------------------





i suck at trans -_-

_________________________________________________________








_______________________________________________________








THE REST TOMORROW


----------



## Semplice (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you so much!!  *reps, credits*


----------



## Keion (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, pek


----------



## Serp (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you my dear, I hope you can tell I wasn't trying to attack you. I was wondering if you were sick you should not have asked for a work load you couldn't manage because it would cause more stress, I was content with waiting.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

glad you all like ok 

im doing soldiers and reading keions and doing sakus TODAY (will be up by nightfall)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

solider


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Keion 









__________________________________________________________

Naked


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Naked



Thank you! 

Beautiful job. 

---

24'd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Requesting a set:

Stock:

Avy size:125x125

Sig size: 450x300

Text: In sig-Litchi Faye Ling, in avy no text. In the avy try to focus on litchi's face, in the sig try to get as much of the pic as possible.

Design it as you see fit. I'm very confident that I'll love it either way.

Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

yes mam will do it tonight or tomorrow :33


----------



## Soldier (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Kazeeeee! I'll wear it tommorrow when I'm on a computer and not a phone.


----------



## Naked (Jan 9, 2011)

Set please!

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: None

Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



B B b B BBBBB BRS  

and one if my fave stocks  

yessss i WILL MAKE IT AWESOME  

will d requests this week :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

is doing them tonight


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

just two requests  (come on guys im doing better and if i get two more requests i will do all of them tonight


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

benner set

selva





dotted white borders 

do what ever you want (i trust you )

150x150 and 170x220 :33

take YOUR TIME NO RUSH


----------



## Selva (Jan 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_



damn its awesome 

dammit 24


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

naked 






_______________________________________________

zaku


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zaku




Sweet, the set is beautiful. Thanks kagura.pek


----------



## Naked (Jan 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naked



Why are you so amazing? pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

more requests


----------



## Naked (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, since you asked so nicely. 


*Spoiler*: _Request!_ 



Set please!

Time for something different.
This might be a difficult one to work with. :S

Stock: 

Size: Senior
Border: None
Details: Keep it light and cheerful. Don't overdo it with the effects.

There's no hurry on this one.
Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Type: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Anything but dotted
Effects: Open to whatever


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well, since you asked so nicely.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request!_
> ...



OMG ITS SOO PRETTY 

dont worry i wont use that must effects i love the scenery 


will do yours too ville :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

more requests PLEASE


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2011)

I have one if you don't mind

Want: Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Text: Don't Cry So Much or You promised you never leave me....Don't go... (which ever one seem better)
Designs: Something to bring out the sadness (or anything that fit your fancy)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 12, 2011)

My requests hasn't been done yet!!!! ^^^^^^

Its been over 2 weeks.

Sorry but I will be cancelling it if it isn't done by today.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

fine  im not even doing it i'll tell my friend what shes doing is a waist and she will be pissed


----------



## Sillay (Jan 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> My requests hasn't been done yet!!!! ^^^^^^
> 
> Its been over 2 weeks.
> 
> Sorry but I will be cancelling it if it isn't done by today.



What would've been the best course of action to take was to quote your post after a week, and politely rerequest. You should understand that it's not the shop workers' fault they accidentally missed your post. And it's also not fair of you to put pressure on them to complete a request for you in one day.

Anyways, I have two requests for Kagura. 

first request


*Spoiler*: __ 




x. junior avy
x. effects/border; your discretion
x. no text
x. 




second request


*Spoiler*: __ 




x. set w/junior avy
x. effects/border; your discretion
x. no text
x. 




Thank you! And take your time :] There's no rush.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG YOU REALLY R A GUMI FAN (like me xD)

will do all requests this weekend xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

vile


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

naked 

i found a cute one you might like soo here
'








next sisly :33


----------



## Naked (Jan 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naked
> 
> i found a cute one you might like soo here
> '
> ...



I can't stand how amazing you are. 

24'd.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: I couldn't find any high quality pictures, so could you find an excerpt from the Naruto manga of Itachi or Sasuke of one of their BA moments. lol
*Size*: Senior is fine, thanks.
*Effects*: Effects are up to you, but I don't want to much done to it.
*Text*: A quote from one of them (^) would be fine, but if it looks better without, then that's fine.
*Border*: Dotted would be cool.

Thank you, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

i need the stock dude


----------



## Sillay (Jan 13, 2011)

[the set is request number *dos* ❤]

So I hate to annoy you, and if you've already finished the set then _please_ don't go and occupy yourself with this. But if you haven't started the set yet, could I please have two avys to go with the signature instead of one? One focusing on Miku and one focusing on Gumi? 

I hope that equals exactly three requests and not four. 

And haha yes  Gumi is adorable.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

its fine i just started :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i need the stock dude



I was wondering if you could find me one because I rendered some of them and they come up as bad quality. So, could you please help me out? Thanks, I appreciate it.

By the way, I know you from Viz. :3


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> i can render it just please give me your stock .......
> 
> who r you their ?



I'll try and find one.

I'm not really a friend of yours, but I'm Yellow Flash. Hope we can become friends. :]


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

How is this one?


Tell me if it's bad and I'll go try and find another one.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

its bad quality search on photobuket dude.....or deviantart


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Will this do?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

try deviantart please


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> try deviantart please



I've looked there but I'll look again.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

ok           .


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

If you can, use the last panel for the signature.



Use the top panel for the avatar. If this is impossible, please tell me. Pictures with good quality are impossible to come by.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Could you do just the right panel and slightly enlarge it with the effects and whatnot?



And can I use this as my signature?

These ones have relatively good quality, so they should be fine.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> im not going to color it its probably going to be very simple effects like just some sparks...and what not



That's fine. I just want very basic colors added to it because I still want the manga look of it to stay.

Thank you again! ^_^


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

your welcome now sigs OFF


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you doing it now? Because if you're too busy I can take the request somewhere else if you want.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

I know it does, but some are very proficient and do them in an hour or two. 

By the way, you've been through three avatars since I asked that question. xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

dont spam please


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

What's the time limit on ordering more work?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

you can REQUEST any time


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Type: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Anything but dotted
Effects: Open to whatever


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

i cant see the pic?


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

I swear it was working before.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

got it will do also this weekend :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2011)

house keeping

vilie

sislly

flash


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I have one if you don't mind
> 
> Want: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Just reposting, if you are busy I take this some where else.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

that one im almost done with :33


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay  I'll wait :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

mello dramatic enough?


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't really see the words...

And you could just put "You promised you never leave me..Don't go..."But if you can do that I would really love it


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 17, 2011)

Set of this please. Size senior. No text or fancy designs.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

can do blue :33


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I love it!! 

Thanks Kagura!!!


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there 
Set request for  Kagura-chan :

Request:  Set
Size:  Junior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Not so much
Stock:

Make it hot please


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

got it :33

is ready for action (when i get back from dinner )


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

sisly










hope you like


----------



## Sillay (Jan 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sisly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap they're good, of course I like them  They are so pretty <3 Though wait a couple of days please? I need to finish wearing the giveaway avatars [which doesn't take me very long at all], and a couple of other sets. Your timing coincided well with SnowPrincess and Kelsey 

Oh and rep tomorrow, sorry. I'm 24'd. :<


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

vile


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you ever do a set for me? If not, that's okay, I guess. 

After my question is asked I will delete my post.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah i can if u r patient 

and not something hard 

and i'll do it if you turn off your damn sig


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 21, 2011)

doing sets soon


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a new thing that i like doing if anyone wants a random set just request it XD


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

umm give me fanart please


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm give me fanart please



Never mind. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

saku





hope you like it


----------



## Judecious (Jan 24, 2011)

Set

Stock image: 

Dotted borders and an extra 150x200 avatar

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

will do :33

also sig off


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems I'm finally to lazy to make my own set ._.
Set, senior sized o.o
hope this image is good enough quality...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

not the best but i can work with it :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saku
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Amaziiiiing.You're a genius .Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

jud





other guy you stock tuns out to be REALLY BAD 

can you give me something else or would you like me to do something random


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you

will rep later


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

glad you like xD

and silver i need another stock please


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

When can i make another request?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

any time you want :33


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Set and one 150x200

Stock-

Effects-up to you

my bad, i keep forgetting about sig


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

sig off :33

and will do soon :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i have a new thing that i like doing if anyone wants a random set just request it XD



Pleasepleaseplease


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

YAY WILL DO  soon also :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2011)

hey Ari.

can you just give me an avatar? I don't need a set :33
avatar size: 150 x 200 and 150 x 150

just something simple, nothing too fancy plz


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

alright just like the last one :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

stacy



looks more sinister and classy dark


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2011)

ILU


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 26, 2011)

jud





sisly 





naked





enjoy


----------



## Judecious (Jan 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jud



Looks wonderfulpek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 26, 2011)

umm ohh glad you like but sig off


----------



## Judecious (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry, i have sigs disable so i forget


----------



## Naked (Jan 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

Amazing job as always.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sisly



Thank you  Will wear tomorror, 'kay?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 26, 2011)

glad you like

i want more random requests


----------



## Laix (Jan 27, 2011)

1. Something fancy.
2. Please don't do that sort of thing where the image is repeated twice, as I don't think it would suit in this picture. 
3. Work your magic.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 27, 2011)

Request please: 
set please and can I have semi rounded set too :33

do whatever you want with it too


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

sweet will do :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 27, 2011)

So, I don't think I've repped you yet for the last set  I'm off to spread and will be back, though I'm requesting another set if it isn't too soon. Random stock of whatever you choose, just please make it amazing as always. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

will do and sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 28, 2011)

laix






stella





enjoy


----------



## Laix (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 28, 2011)

glad you like come again ruri


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello...

999 post

Grats on 1000 

VVV


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> glad you like xD
> 
> and silver i need another stock please



Didn't notice this.
k, lets try one of these



Let me know if neither of those will work either, sorry for the trouble, finding good stock that I like seems to be a bit hard for this character.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Kagu I love it so much pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Didn't notice this.
> k, lets try one of these
> 
> 
> ...



i can do something with the second and OMG YOUR SIG (i love Erika)  

but please turn it off


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagura 

Request:  set
Size: junior
Borders and Effects: up to you
Stock:


Make it pretty,please .Thanks dear


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

Saku1986 said:


> Kagura
> 
> Request:  set
> Size: junior
> ...



sweet will do hmm do you want the avy on kushina?


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup,I want avy on Kushina


----------



## Paptala (Jan 29, 2011)

Request for Kagura please (when the chance is available!) 

Request: set
Size: senior
Borders and Effects: Any border for the avy, transparency for the sig please, and whatever else to make it look pretty! :33
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

im not the best with trans but i will try my best >_<


----------



## Paptala (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> im not the best with trans but i will try my best >_<


Thank you verily!   If it's easier for you to do it differently, feel free to.  Whatever you think looks best!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks  

and will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

sisly





saku





silver





papa





enjoys


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saku



I'm speechless .That's awesome.I love it.Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Paptala (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> papa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *love* it!  pek pek pek

Thank you so much!


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

Set and one 150x200
effects-soft
Borders-Dotted
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

hmm ya have a bigger version of it ?

also taking you request at davids :33


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

I lost it 

can you do this instead?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

i guess but i remember their was a better version of that one also xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

better thanks :33


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome job, thanks


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my first sig request actually in a shop. Forgive me if its not quite how its supposed to be.



Can someone sig this for me? Can you transparent out the top. Have fun with colour and effects as you wish. Not sure what size to go for but maybe two thirds of a thread post across the width would be perfect. Also if you could get rid of the signature at the bottom right in the process that'd be awesome.

Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

i keep warning people im not the best with transparent xD

sorry


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i keep warning people im not the best with transparent xD
> 
> sorry



I could trans it for you. But i'm rubbish with colour and effects which is why I've made the request.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

i see 

umm its harder to color it when you want it transparent 

and please turn off your sigs.


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i see
> 
> umm its harder to color it when you want it transparent
> 
> and please turn off your sigs.



let me trans it, i'll re-link it. then see if you think you can do anything with it. just means you'll need to be working in the png format in photoshop. might take me a half hour or so though. its got subtle cross hatch across the top so I don't want to magic wand it.

plus sigs gone :3


----------



## Sillay (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sisly



  **


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

pheww. that took longer than I thought. It's been quite a long time since I've done deletion work on anything that big. My arm hurts now, haha

Little bit grainy in places but once the size is reduced and everything anti-aliases again it should look fine.

If you think you can work with this, can you try and stick to block colours? Anime style basically. 

In return (and if you think this transparency is any good) I'll trans stuff for you, if you say its one of your weakness

Thanks :3

EDIT: Missed the legs. I've updated the link.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

ehhh?

block colors what do you mean by that?


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ehhh?
> 
> block colors what do you mean by that?



errrm. I don't think i've described it very well. basically so it looks like manga colour work, like .

did you guys do all the colouring from line art in your examples posts? because basically exactly like that. the colours in  one are amazing.

sorry if this doesn't help. there are probably words that describe what I mean more accurately, but i've not really been part of this community very long.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

i didn't color that 

i manipulate the stocks


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i didn't color that
> 
> i manipulate the stocks



ah damn. you don't think you'd be able to colour it to look like that then?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

no........sorry


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> no........sorry



do you know anyone on here who can do colorings?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 31, 2011)

You wanted my request so badly? 

Well, here it is. 

Request: Set.
Size: Junior and senior.
Border: Dotted white.
Stock: 
Text: "Sasuke...do I really have to wear this...?"
Effects: Don't double the picture, please. Not too colorful either. The rest is up to you. 

I requested. 

Happy now?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

yes :33

will do umm not too colorful hmm so you want it dark?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 31, 2011)

Not dark. Just warm looking colors, but not too colorful.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

ok :33         .


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Set please!


Size: Senior
Border: None

Everything else is up to you. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

sweet :33

list
*
Jude

aiku 

naked*


----------



## KohZa (Feb 2, 2011)

set please . 



*sig & effect*:just do whatever you like but keep the same color. 
*size*t too big 
*border*ne 

oh also don't include the word below the pic .​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

ok :33                .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

jude








i really tried hard


----------



## Judecious (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

naked


----------



## Naked (Feb 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naked



Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

aiku


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 3, 2011)

Ariel-Kagu-chan <3
Just a avatar

150x150 & 150x200
Dotted.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

gotcha 

ZEX your stock is killing me


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

milk


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 3, 2011)

damn was that quick :33 I love em!  Thank you!

Can I request again?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

avys i do quickly xD

glad you like them its a cute stock :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks

now I'm going to work you somemore 


Rounded border ;3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

another avy ok then :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

milk


----------



## KohZa (Feb 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gotcha
> 
> ZEX your stock is killing me


well thats ok.i'm not really in a mood of set right now so i'm canceling .


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooooo prettttttyyyy thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

no problem zex

if you want any more milk just tell me xD


----------



## Aiku (Feb 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> aiku



.....

This...this...

This is perfect! 

It's exactly what I asked for. 

I'll wear this soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

more request


----------



## Empathy (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to make a request:


*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* Kagura
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Junior
*Effects:* Whatever you think would make it look cool
*Border:* Rounded around the edges please

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

will do but sig off :33


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 6, 2011)

Kagura!!! 
Set please! 

Avy:Rounded and of course usagi face
Set: Have a bubbly feeling like a dream effect.
Overall make it lovely
Rep and Credit of course
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

yes mam and will do 
'
such a lovely pic :33


----------



## Empathy (Feb 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do but sig off :33



whoops , sorry edited.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 6, 2011)

wait kagura sorta mixed up with the pic
i want this image as a set 


but both pic are soo pretty and perfect for Vday!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

sapphireninja said:


> wait kagura sorta mixed up with the pic
> i want this image as a set
> 
> 
> but both pic are soo pretty and perfect for Vday!



that one will do nicer :33 

will do


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2011)

Request for Kagura.

Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Make it amazing.  :33 
Border: Do as you please.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

ok :33

umm and selva banner set 

umm






umm 170x220 and 150x150 10:57 to 10:59

for sig the  and 10:52 to 10:58 pause part with the red head smirking

on sig have "little girl this is only a Game"

i want it up to where it shows the blue haired girls face in this scene for the sig 



for the avy just have the parts of their faces


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 8, 2011)

worker: Kagura

Sig: transparency's

Stock: 

want the girl with them 

Ava: 125x125

Thanks!!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 8, 2011)

will try with the transparency 

almost done with some of them


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

ceiling





saphy





fail


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 9, 2011)

Kagura set request,please 

Request:  Set
Size: Junior
Borders: something nice
Effects: not so much
Stock: 



Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

will do


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

worker: Kagura
Request:  Set
Size:  senior
Borders: something nice
Effects: you decide what looks best
avatar Stock:Just nell, and could you please reverse the way her face is faced 
sig stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

will do but aren't you a senior?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2011)

ah, yeah sorry

i just did a copy pasta  

thanks


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saphy



Thank you soo much Kagura pek

Rep and Credit of course!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

glad you like i love how it came out too


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

Senior size set made from this please.

*Stock:*

*Border:* Rounded.

Just use anything you think will compliment the picture. I trust your work.

Rep & Credit Always.

Told you I'd be back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is Stark042 by the way.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Aleeight (Feb 11, 2011)

For Kagura
I found your shop.   Was going to wait longer to change my set then I found this: 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Junior set
Just play up the already amazing colors. If you think minimal effects are fine with this, I am okay with that as well.
Border... You choose...
I'm not good at this.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

will do :33

will get all requests done TOMMOROW


----------



## Momoka (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey hey itsy, Imma request here 



I'd like it in a set (avi 150x150, sig slightly smaller than its original) 
You can do it however you like, but I'd like it if the avi concentrates on either the skull or around the grin to the ribs... whatever you think fits :33

Thank you, love


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2011)

sure thing but spoiler the pic momo xD


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Saku hope you like 






stark i tried something new 





kool the stocks you gave me were more fitted for simple effects





PLEASE ENJOY


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2011)

also SNM


----------



## The Potential (Feb 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stark i tried something new
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



New in this case, is a good thing.

Thanks for another wonderful Set Kagura!!!

+REP!!!


----------



## Rosie (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Kagu-chan, love. Make me something cute, 'kay? 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Firstly, you can rid of the mini flags near their heads. Second, I'm looking for something cute, but not too bright or heavy with effects. You know how I like things, simple and sweet. Something like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








No text

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah yeah will do 

why do you do this


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> also SNM



I love it :x3

thanks sweet heart :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saku hope you like



  

I like it.Good job bb .Thank you 
Will use it soon.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing but spoiler the pic momo xD



Oh okay hehe


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

Can somebody make me a Sig and Avatar set for this.



It's a real simple request.  I just want all of the Rock's catchphrases on the sig.

So basically just a text style sig and ava.

So words are: Just Bring It.  The GREAT ONE The People's Champ.  Pie Eatin Jabroni Beatin, The People's Strudel, Layeth the Smack down on all you candy asses THE ROCK


----------



## Hapuriainen (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd like to request a set.
For avatar: 

For signature:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn this place has become popular xD

OK 

will do 

ALee

Momo

Shadow 

ROsie

Hap

ALL THIS WEEK BEFORE FRIDAY


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 16, 2011)

I said I was going to request something from you about a week or 2 ago, so here's my request. that I was talking about last time we talked. Can you add that line effect? Other than that, feel free to do what you want with it.

Kagura told me to post it here, so I'm doing so.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks will do with the rest 

AND WHEN I MEAN BY THAT I MEAN I WILL DO EVERYONES REQUEST AND THEN I POST THEM ALL 

soo noo need to worry


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

Roisie










Alee





Momo


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

hap





Greed


----------



## Rosie (Feb 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Roisie


I love it Kagu-chan! I'll wear it soon. Thanks


----------



## Aleeight (Feb 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Alee



 The colors are pefect! I love the sort of blue-greenish effect and the border as well! It is better than I could have imagined! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

you welcome 

but sig off


----------



## Aleeight (Feb 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> you welcome
> 
> but sig off



Sorry... I noticed right away but my internet is slow right now so it took me a while to change it.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

its alight 

glad you like the set come any time


----------



## Greed (Feb 17, 2011)

Feeling up for a coloring?

Type: Signature  
Stock:  
Size (Pixel):  (544x440)
No border, No text (Beside whats already there)
Specifics: Bring it to life as you see fit, I only ask that you get rid of the excess that wasn't cropped in the upper right corner of the pic. The type of coloring Im requesting is similar to the one in the "About this size" link, not the same colors, but thats just what I mean by "coloring", instead of actually coloring the characters.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh that type of coloring is easy xD

will do xD


----------



## Greed (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, don't worry so much about the size, it doesnt need to be stretched. I'll take whatever it comes out as


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2011)

Orraaaa where is mine Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

your take time i mean soo many WORDS


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 17, 2011)

i would lik eto request a set please!!!!! :33


all i ask is that you make it look awesome lol oh and i want it to say "music..lets dance!!"

thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

sue thing :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 17, 2011)

thankies!!!!


----------



## EJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Can I get a set out of this? It doesn't matter how it looks, just what you feel will look best.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

yes but sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2011)

will start these tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2011)

shadow


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks


______________________________


----------



## Sillay (Feb 20, 2011)

Can I have some random avys please?


----------



## Naked (Feb 20, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Can I have some random avys please?



Sig off please. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Will do sislys soon


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 21, 2011)

omg thankies sooo much it looks AH-mazing!!!!!!!!!!  your awesome!!!


----------



## Semplice (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, could I request?

Request:  Set
Stock:  
Effects:  Just make it pretty.  xD

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2011)

Making a request!

Stock: I have none  But KyokoXSayaka Please
Effect: You always have good taste so please decided
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Set


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Keichi


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2011)

That was fast....

But thanks!!!


----------



## Semplice (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

ehh which one it works fine with me.......


----------



## Semplice (Feb 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ehh which one it works fine with me.......



There's a square thing above the sig indicating that the image isn't showing...


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2011)

soo  bored more request please


----------



## Rosie (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a request for you, love pek

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Similar to what you did for the set I'm wearing (I really like those mirror thingys) but with a light blue-ish theme.
No text

Thanks! Take your time!


----------



## Sillay (Feb 22, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Sig off please. :33



Oh snap; thanks for reminding me


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

wii get requests done weekend but anyone can request still


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Set request ^^



Additional info: I'd like the sig to be a trans of the whole image, if possible. (But please don't make it too big)

And please make it so that the ava matches this sig (so use whatever necissary to make it awesome! in regard to effects etc. ^^)
And I'd like it if the leaf near his face (and his face) is visable in the ava, but this is not a necissity. Please make it as awesome as possible, with or without the leaf (whichever makes it look better)!

Please make it so the 'accent' of the set is on the red and yellow (But not too bright offc, either) ^^

Will rep and cred offc!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

low quality i cant trans it 

do you have a better version?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> low quality i cant trans it
> 
> do you have a better version?



Is this better:



^^I hope so


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

sig off and yes but don't go asking for this request all over ok

do you want it like blacks?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sig off and yes but don't go asking for this request all over ok
> 
> do you want it like blacks?



My apologies, but what do you mean 'like blacks'?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

like blackfires set....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> like blackfires set....



Uhm, alright. But with a square avy (150x150), if possible ^^
And just the image in the sig (scizor with the leaves) (trans'd) =)


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2011)

Kagura~Kagura~ Set please~

I am feeling the crazy Sayaka atomosphere, so help me out here

Stock: 
Type: Set
Text: This is my last resort!!
Effect: Make it look badass


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

holly shit this fanart BATSHITT

FUCK YEAH I'LL MAKE IT BADASS AWESOME 

glad you joined the crazy sayaka bunch


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 24, 2011)

Image:
Type: Set- Blue border around reference image for sig, crop out of the guy in the middle with the jersey he's holding up w/blue border for ava (senior size if it needs to be scaled).


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

dont think i can make a good set out of a lq pic but i will try.....


----------



## RedAsATomato (Feb 24, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Size(s): ...Is it all right if I ask for both a junior and senior size? .//.

Text: N/A

Border: Whichever you feel is best! <3

Anything Else: Work to your heart's content on this one! (And, if this makes any sense, would you mind matching the feel/general mood of the picture...?)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

can do :33


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 24, 2011)

hey, kagura


Type: Set
Stock: 

Size(s): senior 

Border: Whatever looks cool



please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Judecious (Feb 25, 2011)

Request-Set
Borders-dotted
effects-something nice
Text-sexiest kunoichi
stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2011)

will do


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2011)

Avatar request for Ari
size: 150 x 200 and a 150 x 150 plz
stock: 
borders: dotted


get to it woman


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah yeah will do


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

Rosie





Kool





Keichii





tomato


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2011)

Woooo Kagura you awesome person!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

starr



jud







suzuma


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> suzuma



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

your welcome but sig off

sisly




ALL REQUESTS DONE READY FOR A NEW BATCH OF REQUESTS 

also people can request twice


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2011)

Rep and credited, do you mind if I take that Sayaka ava??


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

hmm ya need to ask sisly xD


----------



## Rosie (Feb 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OMG OMG OMG. IT'S SO PRETTY!!  Will wear soon!

Thanks so much, love.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

glad you like please request again :33


----------



## Thunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Worker: Kagura


 Request type: Sig and Ava


 Stock: []


 Size: Senior


 Border: Squared


 Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

can do


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

I have one little request: 

Kagura, could you please make my current set (a little) less bright?
Other than that it's perfect ^^

Thanks in advance. (will rep again, offc)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

deleted it 

sorry


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> deleted it
> 
> sorry





And there's no way to retrieve it?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

no im sorry  

and sig off


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> no im sorry
> 
> and sig off



Ah, that's too bad =/

And I guess making it again from scratch'd be a pain =/

Ah well, thanks anyway ^^
It's awesome now, too


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks 

with other sets i still have to do yes 

im glad you like it 

but please stop spamming the shop


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 



Hey,

Can I have a signature using 2 stocks?

 and ( OR )

Some noticable border.

Text: Rawra

Any effects.




Thanks alot!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

can do :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Something sexy
Stock: 

Make it hot ,please.Thanks my dear


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

can do


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you add those sparkly things you normally do? You know that stuff you and Colours do? :33

Also can you do this asap because it's needed for a mafia game I'm hosting


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

how big do you want it?


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*^How big is it now? *


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

over limit do you just want the characters or everything and what sparkels do you want?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

One last question regarding this set, kagura ^^

Could you please replace the dotted border on the avatar with a thin red border?

Like this:


(Only trans'd and in the quality you provided)

Will rep again, offc ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

i'll do it later with the rest


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> over limit do you just want the characters or everything and what sparkels do you want?



*I want blue green and red sparkles. You know those things you put on your sigs and what Colours puts on her avatars?

Also resize it to fit the requirements. *


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

i see ok.....


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

i hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

In seminar with Kagura:
a re-request ^^

A set request. 

Image:


Ava: Same as current, only please replace the dotted border with a thin red border (Red that matches the avatar, please). (I'd like to keep the stroke of white between the thin red border and the transed avatar, though ^^) and make it (a little) less bright, please (I like it to be as it is in the image I provided: so please no extra brightening/darkening effects; Just as it is in the image I provided).
Size: Same as my current avatar, please.

Sig: Same as it is now (trans'd), only (a little) less bright (I like it to be as it is in the image I provided: so please no extra brightening/darkening effects; Just as it is in the image I provided). ^^
Size: Same as my current sig, please.

Thanks in advance.

Will rep and cred, offc.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

fireworks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

i deleted them at the giveaway 

sisly


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2011)

Avatar:

For boy and girl

Border: Dashed

Effects: Go all out


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2011)

alright then


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for keeping me updated on profile Kagura  Take your time, there's no rush.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jud



Thank you


----------



## Sillay (Feb 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i deleted them at the giveaway
> 
> sisly



Thank you  And well, sorry for you having to post them at the giveaway and then deleting them to post them here again  Thanks again, and they're all really pretty. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2011)

glad you like come again


----------



## EJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Could I get a set out of this, please? You can do whatever you feel will make it look amazing


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 28, 2011)

*Request for this sexy betch*

Senior Set Request



Do with as you will.

Text: 食うかい？
(If you can't do Japanese, then "Want some?" will do.)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2011)

FUUUUUU Kyoko 

i swear all requests will be done by tomorrow night


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2011)

blue


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue


Why are you so wonderful? pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2011)

umm i dont do gifs xD

thats selva's job xD


----------



## Momoka (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh sorry about that


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2011)

glad you like blue will do the rest soon or tomorrow school is killing me...


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello..
Stock: 
I don't want Gai in the sig... Cut him off if possible.
Add some cool effects..
Border: Rounded

Avatar size: 125x125
I want it to be Neji from the sig image..
Cut it off if possible and add effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## RedAsATomato (Mar 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek

It turned out so beautifully--thank you kindly! +rep


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

glad you like guys going to start requests today :33

and all will be done by this weekend


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2011)

Take your time

I appreciate you making the set, thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 3, 2011)

Take your time
I don't need it yet
:]

Senior set
Stock 
Curved border
Nothing too fancy
thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

wont  do alot of effects 

will do

do you want a 150x200 with that?


----------



## Shade Impulse (Mar 3, 2011)

Can I get a set please? 

Stock: 

Sizes: Maximum for NF please
Effects and border: Up to you, I know it will look good 
Text: "United In Death" Somewhere please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

sure thing will get it done with the rest :33


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea, a 150x200 would be nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

ok will do :33


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kaguuu~ set please :33



150x150 and 160x200
Any effects are fine, just not a whole lot
Dotted border

Text: if you can think of any to put, go ahead :33 post a textless version too

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

KYOKO X SAYAKA 

fuck yeah i will make it beautiful


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 4, 2011)

Edited request ;3 ;3 ;3


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 5, 2011)

Set please :33

*Spoiler*: __ 






Not sure which of the two
Surprise me 



Senior size
Effect: something that match the mood
Rep and credit of course
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

sebby 

will do


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 5, 2011)

Hallo, requesting a set from this image:With the avatar focusing on the "Zura" sign on the hat, the face can be cut out as you see fit.
And could I leave the effects in your capable, magical hands?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

Indignation





Perseverance



saku





fireworks  my computer is abit fucked up soo please deal with dotted



Espionage


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

Shintenshin





milk 





shade impulse





sakubo


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

sakubo continue



saphhy


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

pesky


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

fixed sorry pesky


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fixed sorry pesky


So the avatar not showing wasn't due to my slow Internet? 

It's great, thanks. pek
Though... sorry for not saying before but is it possible to add "*Joui is Joy*" in a graffiti-type font somewhere in the lower-left side, across the 'thing's' body?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

its not a problem


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 5, 2011)

You have my eternal love.


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't rep you now but soon

thank you Kagura!


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 5, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFF~ Thanks Kagura! pek I love it so much!


----------



## Sunako (Mar 5, 2011)

Senior set request. Effects are up to you~


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2011)

Senior sized avatar and sig, both with black borders please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

sure thing  

but sig off please

will do sunako :33


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

W.. What about my request? 

Or weren't you done posting, Kagura?

Also, Please no dotted border for my avatar, but a thin red border with a line of white between the trans'd avatar and the thin red border (Exactly like my current avatar, but with the dotted replaced by a thin red border)

And offcourse the other wishes I posted in my request:



Scizor said:


> In seminar with Kagura:
> a re-request ^^
> 
> A set request.
> ...



^_^

Just a reminder so you can work your ur awesome magic, Kagura. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

here


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing
> 
> but sig off please
> 
> will do sunako :33



Gosh darn it

Off now

Soz


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> here



Perfect!

Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

SIG OFF


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SIG OFF



Fixed. My bad 

Again, many thanks!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Indignation
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Came out perfect! Rep and credit incoming.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 5, 2011)

It's beautiful <3
But can I have a dotted bordered avatar? that's what I listed, I think. :]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

you didnt


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 5, 2011)

Oops 
Thank you <33


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saphhy



Thank you Kagura I love it 
rep and credit of course
rep i can't rep you now i'll do it later kay?


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Perseverance



Thanks alot, it looks amazing  Do you think you could put some simple text on it, just saying "Rawra"?

If not, it's ok.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

sure :33


----------



## G (Mar 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shintenshin


HOLY CRAP!
It turned out a lot better than i expected; thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## Raizen (Mar 6, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: White border and dotted
Style: Squared
Stock: 

Take your time


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

will do xDDDD


----------



## Semplice (Mar 6, 2011)

Last (third) request:  Sig with 125x125 avvie

Stock:  


Effects:  Whatever you think is nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

can do :33


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I please have a set using ?

Can you please use Ino-Shika-Chou for the signature, but make my avatar just the ShikaIno part? If you can. If not, you can just make Ino as the avatar.

As for size, I'm a Senior member, so 150x150 for avatar.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saku




  

Damn you Kagura,I love you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can I please have a set using ?
> 
> I don't know how hard it is for you to work with stuff that has a transparent background, or if it even matters, but I just want a pretty ShikaIno set with this picture  I don't have any preferences. I trust your judgement with effects and what not.
> 
> As for size, I'm a Senior member, so 150x150 for avatar.



sure sure will doo 

i'll make it transparent and regular(white background are what i can trans xD)


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

glad you like miku


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 7, 2011)

Worker Kagura


Can you make my current sig transparent. I would like two sig...
-One where I would like all the white removed. (The white in the sword and on the body.)
-One where all the whites are there. (The ones in the body/mask and sword)

Thanks in advance. Will rep twice, once now and once after its done. Take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## KohZa (Mar 7, 2011)

sry for the spam but congrats on  your shop 1000th post .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Mar 7, 2011)

Kagura-san, if it is not too late, I changed my post a bit. It no longer has to be transparent.
If it is too late, just tell me and I'll change it back  I didn't want to make things inconvenient.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

ohh no not too late will do


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah xD; I found that beautiful coloring of the Ino-SHika-Chou moment that came out recently, and was hoping for the moment to be captured in my sig, but just having Shikamaru and Ino in my avatar since those two are my favorite.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

will doo :33


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2011)

150x150 avy please. dotted border. 

and 150x200 if you can too. :3 Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

pretty will do :33


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 8, 2011)

Heya Kagura-chan 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + sig
Stock: 
Border + effects: Completely up to you  ~

It'll be interesting to see the difference, ne? *laughs* Thanks sweetie


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

I REDID THE OP


----------



## Rosie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, love. I hope you haven't started on my set yet because I'm changing the stock from the one you gave me 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I'm thinking something along the lines of elegant. Not too colorful. Soft blues.
Text: "The Princess and the Lady"

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

didn't start at all everything will be done by Saturday as always xD


----------



## Saishin (Mar 9, 2011)

Need an avatar and sig of this image
borders and effects completely up to you


Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

not the best quality but I'll try unless you can find a good quality stock :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

transparency would be harder...dont worry i will make it pretty or badass :33


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 9, 2011)

Does Selva still take requests?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

i believe she does


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2011)

all requests will be done SATURDAY


----------



## KohZa (Mar 10, 2011)

request for kagura:




Sig sizet too big.
effect.up to you 
borderne. 

thx . 

ps:edit stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks good the stock is nice 

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2011)

updated first page


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura-chaaaaan 

*Senior Set*

Source: 
Details: I don't necessarily need the entire thing colored, but I'd love a splash of color in this somehow.
Effects: Surprise. You always do.
Text: 「もう誰にも頼らない」

I ｌove you long time, yes? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

doing all sets to day


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: Pick one. :33
[]
[]
Border: None
Size: Senior

Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunako





Kakashi 





dark





inco





pink


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Rosie





rozz





Blue





zan


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

naked


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Mar 12, 2011)

So beautiful *_* Thank you


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blue



Oh yes. I love you long long time.


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Kags.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Raizen


----------



## Rosie (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It looks absolutely amazing 

Thanks so much!


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rozz



FFFFFFFFF I love it!  Thanks sweetie ~


----------



## Sunako (Mar 12, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH KAGURAAAAAA


----------



## KohZa (Mar 12, 2011)

its awesome .thank you .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

hjtsjtdkuflify;l


----------



## KohZa (Mar 12, 2011)

ah thank you so much . 

p.s:damn had to spread first before repping you again .


----------



## Ceria (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Kagura, hope you're doing well. 

Here's my request, senior av and sig sizes, maybe lighten it a bit but other than that you're free to add any effects you want. 

there is some text i'd like, a quote 

"Your shrimp... give them to me" 



no particular rush. and thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

will do


----------



## Semplice (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!

EDIT:  Must spread.  Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

150x200 ....you sure?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

and Sig off


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

yo Ari, can you do meh a favor ?

type: sig
stock: 
size: senior

thanks


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 150x200 ....you sure?



If it's not good that size,please choose you what size is correct 
I leave you any decisions about it to you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> yo Ari, can you do meh a favor ?
> 
> type: sig
> stock:
> ...



can doo do you want it immediate?


i'll make them 125x125 sai


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry about the stock. :/ I got it from here, so all you have to do is click the picture and it'll be higher quality. :]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

starr


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

april


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> april



wow, it's awesome.  thank you!


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> starr



I love it 

I'll have yours done by today, promise :33


----------



## Empathy (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to make a request;

*Request Type:* Set please
*Stock:*  []
*Size:* Junior, if possible with some room for some extra stuff
*Border:* If possible, could you cut off the black part at the top, just leaving the part with Itachi and Danzo
*Effects:* Artist's Choice, but for the Ava, can I have a close up on Itachi

Of course I'll rep and cred. Thanks in advance, even if you deny the request


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

will do this week :33


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2011)

Yoo, any news on my set? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Deathgun 

This is less effects and i really tried hard with the size its just i would have to cut alot to make the girl imo look decent....





sai


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Deathgun
> 
> This is less effects and i really tried hard with the size its just i would have to cut alot to make the girl imo look decent....



I like.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Request-Set
Size senior and one 150x200 avatar
Stock(ava)-
Stock(sig)-

Borders-Dotted
Effects-something nice.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sai



Thank you for the avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

will do jud :33


----------



## Fear (Mar 14, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior with one 150x200 avatar
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border:* Dotted



Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## blux (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay, my first request here! I'd like a set please:
*Stock: * A sig with both of them in it, and an avatar with just the guy.
*Size:* Still a junior 
*Effects:* Whatever works, maybe something like the ones on the front page like 
*Border:* Dotty, please.

Thankies! :3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

i cant see the STOCK  

dotted ok :33


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Need an avatar and sig of this image
> borders and effects completely up to you
> 
> 
> Thanks



What happened with this request? 
hope you don't get angry if I'm asking this


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

oi sorry im doing it


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> oi sorry im doing it



Never mind Kagura,just leave it if you have too much work,after all it's not important


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 14, 2011)

Request for *Selva*

*Avatar*: Senior size
_Stock_:  from *2:45-2:48*
_Style_: To be like this . With some nice texture and/or effects.

*Sig*
_Size_: Whichever works best.
_Stock_: Either this  or this . Which ever works best.  from *2:35-2:45*
_Style_: Like the one with Gumi on the front page. Just have some different style added to it or something lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

well do all requests on Saturday


----------



## Selva (Mar 15, 2011)

Got you Tomochii-Chan ^^ hopefully I'll get it done today (or max tomorrow).

*Spoiler*: _Tomochii-Chan_ 







I hope you like them  if you want to change anything just let me know


----------



## blux (Mar 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i cant see the STOCK
> 
> dotted ok :33



 Sorry bout that. Here you go:


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 15, 2011)

Avatar


Senior size

no text 
rep


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2011)

Set request for Ariel 

*Stock*: 
*Size*: 150x200 for the avatar focused on Temari; 495x279 for the sig
*Effects*: Up to you
*Borders*: white border, dotted

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

just 4 requests Come on people i love making things  and i don't care for rep  (is soo bored)

if i get more requests all of them will be done today :33


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2011)

All right then!
Kagura please need the trans of this pic,I have to use it as sig


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

suck at transing.......

if its high quality sure but this is not high quality


----------



## Selva (Mar 16, 2011)

I can trans it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

then it goes to selva 

thank god you work with me


----------



## Selva (Mar 16, 2011)

^


----------



## Fear (Mar 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> just 4 requests Come on people i love making things  and i don't care for rep  (is soo bored)
> 
> if i get more requests all of them will be done today :33



Do them naoow. :33

(And you obviously will get rep )


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

one more request and i will

also sig off


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Selvaaaaaaa
yea, felt like being a set whore again
Oh and I has something for you too Kagura (if you don't mind)

*For Selva*
Senior
150x150 & 150x200 avatar.

Dotted bordered, like how you did Tomo's.
Can you make it so that it flashes from the couple on the top, to the couple on the bottom?

*For Kagura*

Avatar please
both 150x200 and 150x150


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> Got you Tomochii-Chan ^^ hopefully I'll get it done today (or max tomorrow).
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tomochii-Chan_
> 
> ...



  
Is it ok if you put Aimai Elegy as well as this 愛迷エレジー (it's just the title in Japanese) on the bottom? Can I have no dotted borders? It looks kinda odd.

And maybe just have the picture show on one side so I can see the animation more. :33 

If any of this is a problem then don't mind it. >< I feel like I'm asking too much.. I should've been more specific. :c Sorry.. +reps for youuuuuuuu~~


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't worry about it Tomochii-Chan  I'll make the changes tonight ^^

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




Milky  do you want a sig too?








Let me know of you want to change anything.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

will do milky very soon xD

alright then all requests will be done today


----------



## Nami (Mar 17, 2011)

Can I please have a trans set with some effects?
Stock: 
Thank you. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

/lfdjg;ofdshgpiwdfpiwnenwepignewpnugew


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


KYOUSAYA


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

i am not going in order 

these r just avatars and trans more will come later

milk do you want a set?

kakashi



Nami


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

Jude





blux





fear





ceiling


----------



## Judecious (Mar 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jude



I love it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

glad you like 

sig off


----------



## blux (Mar 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blux
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I love it! Thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

synn


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> synn
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a million, Ariel. Love it! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

glad you like david


----------



## Rosie (Mar 17, 2011)

Set request Kagu-chan 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Cool and dramatic, but not too bright or colorful. Maybe darkish themed.
Text: "Never miss a shot"

Thanks, love~!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

umm sure Rosie 

can someone delete the other post.....


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> Don't worry about it Tomochii-Chan I'll make the changes tonight ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> ...


Selvaaa!  how have you been?

Ah no, it's okay you've done enough  ^^
I love them btw pek Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

do you want a set or just a avy milk


----------



## Empathy (Mar 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ceiling



  

 it looks awesome  thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 17, 2011)

Avatar, though it's no big deal Kagu. Just forget it if you like :3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

im gonna do it along with ceria and rosie tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

come on people request


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

cant see stock


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

gotcha :33


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Stock:

*Ava*: Sparkly and nice looking. Only his face with a little of the gloves in it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

will do :33

so you want a set?


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

No. Unless you do trans, you can. I wasn't sure if it was possible to have a sig with a white background.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Itsy, I want a set :33

Sig:
Stock: 
Effects: I don't know... I want it to stay the same, but maybe with some kind of glamor to it?  (and the black boarders around it should go away)
border: dotted
Size: 310 x 495



Ava:
Stock: same (her face)
size: 150 x 150
Effects: Same as above
border: dotted


Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

IS THAT MADONNA 

yes mam


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> No. Unless you do trans, you can. I wasn't sure if it was possible to have a sig with a white background.



actually if done right 

white backgrounds makes it look elegant after some effects

i'll make two versions :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a fast banner. 

Stock: 
Size: 440x294
Effects: Anything that looks good
Text: The Beast Fanclub
Anything else?: Not too bright, not that much effects, kinda dark looking.
Border: Dotted

It's for a fanclub Im making.


----------



## Savage (Mar 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> actually if done right
> 
> white backgrounds makes it look elegant after some effects
> 
> i'll make two versions :33



That sounds good. I'll look at them and if I like it I'll tell Fireworks she doesn't have to do my tran.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Rima (Mar 18, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: None
Stock: 
Text: Our Beautiful Family
Border: Dotted

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

will do liza


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Set request (for on another forum, though. If that's a problem, please let me know)

Image: 


Sizes: avatar 150x150/sig: no preference: whatever looks best. =)
Effects: I think red/yellow-ish will look good, But it's up to you and what you think looks best. =)
Border: Whatever looks best, but a border around the avy is a must
Brightness: Please dont make it any brighter. (But also, not too much darker, _if_ you make it darker)

Will rep&cred offc.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

SIG OFFF  

or i wont do it 

jiraiya


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SIG OFFF
> 
> or i wont do it



Sorry!
Fixed


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

liza


----------



## Rima (Mar 18, 2011)

Oops, I should have told you that I wanted just Sasuke and Sakura in the avatar. Oh well.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

glad you like  

rest late today


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

getting everything done tonight....i have an exam soon.....

but people can request still..and if you request before i start you will have it tonight as well :33


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Avatar: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Go all out 
size: senior


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

yess sir will do around 6 am :33

sorry guys i had a bad day


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Scratch my other request and do this. I want an avatar for each of the trainers heads.

Border: Dotted

You don't need to do any effects because they have been done already by you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

thats easy will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

Ceria






rosie






momo





fireworks dotted would not look good imo....



metro later

people may still request :33


----------



## Rosie (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rosie
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I love it! Thanks Kagu-chan


----------



## Mkddd (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello 

I was in the neighbourhood and I thought I would enter this nice looking shop.
As you can see I am in terrible need for a set.
My postcount isn't very high yet I am very sure that I will stay a long time on NF.

I would like
Avatar: 150x200
Siganture:400x200
Text: something 'disturbing' or funny or both
Colors: Anything that fits 



Thank you.
pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

spoiler the pic please and sig off 


150x200 are only for rewards or contest winners you are a junior


----------



## Mkddd (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> spoiler the pic please and sig off
> 
> 
> 150x200 are only for rewards or contest winners you are a junior



Oooo oki, then just a normal Avatar please? :33

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sorry if the photo is bad.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

wait you want two sets?????

also please turn off your sig click the show your signature button


----------



## Mkddd (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wait you want two sets?????
> 
> also please turn off your sig click the show your signature button



No sorry, changed my mind. Just a set for the second picture please 
How do I turn it off?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

ok......but sig OFF


----------



## Momoka (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> momo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG I LOVE EET THANK YOU


----------



## Sora (Mar 20, 2011)

requesting a set
stock: 
size: senior
text: my body is ready for you ice


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

is that orihime?

will do xD


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagu-chaaaaaan

Senior set request
Source: 
Do as you please


This will be mind blowing.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

where would you like the avy homuhomu or kyou chan?


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Oooh, that's hard... >.<

Uh...

Uh...

Kyou-chan.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

hai hai will do :33


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

What about my request


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

blue





i can do it again if you would like...


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Can you...perhaps make it smaller, that way I can see Mami shooting QB's body, and Homu crushing its torso...? 

I'm...sadistic towards QB at the moment...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

ahh gotcha :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

blue 2

i feel this one is better


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue 2
> 
> i feel this one is better


Be mai waifu. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

i already have a wifu talk to rosie and maybe i can have  both of you as my wifu xD

glad you like


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2011)

Umm, Sorry to bother you again, but could you please make the avatar of only Sasuke and Sakura?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

will do soon.


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks. I'm spreading now.


----------



## Cole (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my first request ever, so feel free to criticise me if I forget something/ ask incorrectly! 

*As what:* A set

*Stock:* 
(The top panel with Danzo and Kyuubi)

*Avatar Size:* 150X150 (Preferably cropped to show just Danzo)

*Sig size:* I'm not picky; whatever size it has to be to fit.

*Final details:* I would really appreciate it if this was colored, but it doesn't have to be if that's too much trouble. I will let the creator make the decision on what effects (if any) to use.

Reps will be spread, of course


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Kagura  I would like a gif set

*Link:* 

*- Time:

* For sig:* 2:49 - 2:59

** For avatar:* 0:09 - 0:12

*- Description:* For the sig, the start should be the first shot of Broly after the previous scene (you'll see) and end right before Trunks shows up. For the avatar, just get the full 3-second frames of Broly laughing (end before he starts flying up)

*- Borders:* Anything, just make it look good and match.

*- Member:* Senior.

That's all. Thanks bro


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2011)

^ selva will do that when shes awake :33


sure thing but please turn off your sig


----------



## Cole (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol, I was telling myself just a couple of minutes ago to remember to turn off the sig


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for fulfilling my request Kagura, i know it was a bit difficult, since i really didn't specify much.


----------



## Selva (Mar 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cubey_ 








Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

What about my request?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

SIG OFF 

and if you keep asking i am not doing it STOP SPAMMING


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright. Sorry.


----------



## twilight (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello =)

Looking for a sig and ava


So heres the pic



1.Rounded ava and sig
2.150x200(ava)
3.Dont make the sig size too big

Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

ok...umm did you win a contest if not i can only make you a 150x150 o 125x125..

but will do also sig off please :33


----------



## twilight (Mar 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ok...umm did you win a contest if not i can only make you a 150x150 o 125x125..
> 
> but will do also sig off please :33



Yes, I won the gorgeous contest..........

Nah you can make it 150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

alright then :33


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cubey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, quickness and quality 

Reps 4 life


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 21, 2011)

Turn your sig off Cubey.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 21, 2011)

Request for Kagura

*Type: *Set (sig+ava), with 150x200 avatar
*Stock:* 


Do whatever. You know what I like. Just don't go _too_ overboard on the effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

i wont i like less effects lately 

like my OP

will do greed


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

will start everything soon

awww why did you delete your post


----------



## Selva (Mar 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tomochii-Chan_ 




I'm very very sorry for the delay in making your request  Thank you so much for your patience and I hope you like them this time 
About the Japanese text, I'm sorry I couldn't add it. My PC didn't recognize the Japanese characters 







If you don't like it or want to change anything just let me know. Thanks again babe <3





Cubey said:


> Fucking hell, quickness and quality
> 
> Reps 4 life


Glad you like :WOW


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

*For Selva*

*Request:* GIF set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock: *[]
*Effects:* Like . I want the stock as the backround, and  playing in a little space from 2:21 - 2:26.
*Border: *Any apart from solid.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

^ she is not awake right now but i will tell her your request but also be patient with her


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2011)

Stock image

Ava: Senior Size. Dotted border. 
Sig: Scale it down a bit too (any size is fine as long as it isn't too small)

Effect: Maybe some sort of "scratched" effect


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

Signature: 
Border: You know what looks best
Effects: :you know what I like


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

i cant see the stocks


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i cant see the stocks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

ok but the manga thing is too small


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Could I get a set of one or both of  please(the top being ava if you do both)? you can do whatever you want with it, but if you add anything to it, please make the colors blue/white/black or colors to match his outfit.

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

cant see the second stock but will do :33


----------



## Selva (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




I hope you like 





Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

Avatar request.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted
Effects: Like this:*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

will do xD


----------



## Based (Mar 23, 2011)

I had to come here right when I got 50 posts. Your stuff is just that awesome. 

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size(s): Whatever works!
Text: Dance Gavin Dance (in Eccentric STD font; usually comes standard)
Border: Solid


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks  

yes sir


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Effect-something nice
Text-Untouchable
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Fear (Mar 23, 2011)

For Selva again. 

*Request:* Set
*
Size:* Senior (but sig should be quite larger than my previous request). 

*Avatar: *Just on  stock. Can I also have a 150x200 one. 
*
Signature:* Like my previous request.  should be on the right side,  on the left and wherever  fits in (probably with a fainted effect in the backround for this stock) or if you can't use that's fine. Green-ish style would be good.  playing in the middle (or wherever you see fit) from 2:29 - 2:38
*
Border: *Dotted.

This request was really complicated, and I will rep you forever countless time. :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 24, 2011)

*Request for Selva
*
I like how you did fear's gif set. So can you do one similar for me? 



 17:48 to 17:58

I would like the gif in between where the shock is.

for the avies junior size
19: 33 to 19:34
19:42 to 19:43

All with dashed borders.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 25, 2011)

Senior set

With the avatar flipped to be facing the other direction.
And your usual magic. :33


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> For Selva again.
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *
> ...





Raven Rider said:


> *Request for Selva
> *
> I like how you did fear's gif set. So can you do one similar for me?
> 
> ...


I got these. I'm not feeling that well these days so I'm sorry for the delay in making the sets. They should be ready tomorrow.

@ Raven, can you please change the video? It's not available in my country


----------



## Aiku (Mar 25, 2011)

A request for Selva. 

Request: GIF set.
Size: Senior.
Stock 1: 
Stock 2: 
Stock 3: 
Border: Dotted white.
Info: Stock 1 as a side image while stock 2 and 3 flash back and forth.

Something like this would be great. 



Let me know if the stock has to be changed.


----------



## 115 (Mar 25, 2011)

Request: Set please
Size: Junior
Effect: Whatever you think fits, artistic freedom  although could I have a dotted border around both the avatar and sig? 
Text: "Bring me 115" (On the sig, not avatar)
Stock:


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

It's ok Selva, take your time. And get well soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Senior set
> 
> With the avatar flipped to be facing the other direction.
> And your usual magic. :33



will do :33

along with you greed


----------



## 115 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah thank you, I can't wait


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 26, 2011)

Will this work selva 


17:37 to 17:47



Avies junior size
19:22 to 19:23
19:31 to 19:32


----------



## Paptala (Mar 26, 2011)

Set request for Kagura whenever time permits! :33

Senior size avie(150x150) and matching signature with a border and effects similar to this :


Stock:


Let me know if the stock I provided isn't good enough quality, and I will provide another. 

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

ALORIGHT letsw get cracking  


all requests done today


----------



## Selva (Mar 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




I'm sorry for the wait and I hope you like it ^^ I couldn't make the sig bigger cause the size would have been way over than 1 mg 





If you don't like it or want to change anything just let me know.



Will do Raven and Aiku tomorrow. Sorry about the wait guys, I have a shitload of exams this week ;_;


----------



## Rosie (Mar 27, 2011)

Set request for you Kagu-chan. Do it when you can. I'm in no hurry 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Minimal. Nothing too bright.
No Text

Thanks, love


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

KYOUKO  

YES MAM


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Set request please..

*Stock:*

*Size:*Senior

*Efftects* "The choice is yourss"

*Side-Note* If you can, could you make it trasparent like my last request? And could I get a few more Avy's out of this one?

*Rep+Cred of course.*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

twilight





greed





Shark Skin





fireworks



based





shin


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Jude





ice.





moglues





peg





115






Pap and above if i skip you its either bad stock stock not showing up, someones sig as a stock or i don't understand your request


----------



## Judecious (Mar 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jude



Thank you. 

Can I have a 150x200 avatar.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

sure sig off


----------



## Cole (Mar 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> moglues



Most impressive! 

Lol moglues


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> peg
> *Spoiler*: __


Sure is a neat way to shorten "Pesky Bug" 

Thank you very much. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

glad you all like


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Avatar: 
Effects: Just spazz it up and make it bright and shiny 

Signature: 
Duration: 1:37 - 1:39 in a loop, please.


I hope this isn't a problem, thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

ok you want me to do the avy and then selva to do the giff?


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's easier that way, then sure


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

its just i dont do giffs selva does but if you want effects thats my turf?


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright then. I'm fine with you doing the avy. Just as I said before, I want it to look spazzy and shiny, nothing special


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

got it


----------



## Rima (Mar 27, 2011)

Request: Transparent sig
Effects: NONE
Just make it smaller


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

thats selvas for sure


----------



## Paptala (Mar 28, 2011)

Since the stock was bad quality last time, I have a slightly altered set request with much better (I hope ) stock -

Same dimensions for the avie (150x150), with a white and solid gray border (as in the example I had in my previous post).  If it's not too much trouble, could you possibly make the sig segmented in a horizontal fashion (like the popular NaruSaku set you dropped off for our FC a while back)?

Also, I'd like for the avie to be of Madoka in this picture :33

Stock : 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

will doo 

along with Rosie and potential


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Please dont forget my request


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont understand it at all


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

Senior sized (150x200 avatar)

Effects up to you

White dotted borders

Please and thank you, Ari.


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_ 




I hope you like it, and sorry about the wait 





*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 











Detoxified said:


> Signature:
> Duration: 1:37 - 1:39 in a loop, please.


Video is no longer available >.<


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> Senior sized (150x200 avatar)
> 
> Effects up to you
> 
> ...




will do and that stock is fabulous :33


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

A request, please. 


Set
Senior size
Text on the signature: Pray for Japan
Visual effects and border are up to you (whatever you think looks good)


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

gotcha :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 OMG

That is amazing. Your so awesome.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> Video is no longer available >.<



Ugh, damn Youtube 

Well, here's another one, but it has some annoying border around it, if you could remove that, please.. 



1:37 - 1:39, in a loop, with no subtitles, pl0x


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura can you see these?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sorry about the other ones


----------



## Rima (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



Thanks, Selva. pek


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

*Stock:* 

*Sig:* Senior, with border. Please add cool effects if you can, otherwise it looks bland. Remove all writing and just put "Cubeysaki" in badass font where visible 

*Av:* Senior, close-up on Ichigo's face, with the matching border.

Thanks, much appreciated buddy


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

ichi looks very fine yes sir :33

also sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Kagura can you see these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yes yes :33

will do 


dexified making the avy now since its weird to have a sig with out an avy xD


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yes yes :33
> 
> will do
> 
> ...



Haha, thank you, I love your dedication


----------



## Mar Azul (Mar 28, 2011)

Set request, please. 


* Set
* Senior Size
* Text on the Sig: Aizen
* Visual effects and border are up to you (whatever you think looks good)
* Stock 

Tks!


----------



## Santí (Mar 28, 2011)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Text on the signature: *_Now... We are one!_
*Stock:* 
Play around with the effects/border/and stuff and do what you see best. VM me once it is done. Thank you in advance


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ichi looks very fine yes sir :33
> 
> also sig off



Done  Will check in later.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

will doo satimo

dex


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Mar Azul said:


> Set request, please.
> 
> 
> * Set
> ...



will do :33


----------



## Paptala (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will doo
> 
> along with Rosie and potential


Thanks so much!  I can't wait to see it! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

sig off and sure


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

dex is BANNED 

i really worked had on that avy 

everyone sets will be done later this week(i still cant believe i manege with out housekeeping xD)


----------



## Bolus (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> dex is BANNED
> 
> i really worked had on that avy
> 
> everyone sets will be done later this week(i still cant believe i manege with out housekeeping xD)



This is Dex... WHAT THE FUCK WAS I BANNED FOR?! 

Reason says duping and lift says never... The hell?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

idiot dont make an dupe


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Requesting an *avatar*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made the exact same request in my shop (word for word). If you're going to request the same thing at other shops at least cancel your first request, or maybw have the patience to actually wait for it to be complete.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

say what? (sorry i didn't check your shop AS...)

i wont do then


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

It's no problem, and sorry for causing you trouble, Kagura. He hasn't even given me credit or rep for the set I made him when it clearly states in my rules credit and rep is necessary. Needless to say he won't be getting that set in a while.


----------



## Bolus (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> idiot dont make an dupe



if you're talking about accounts... I don't use these anymore... tried to delete them cause I don't like the usernames 

Damn, why do they delete the only account I use


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

ohh i see 

then can ya take the avy...

remember to ep and cred fo both sig and avy 

rep/cred selva for the sig avy rep and cred me

also people STOP SPAMMING the only reason i double post is because i am making people know i got their requests 

thanks


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's no problem, and sorry for causing you trouble, Kagura. He hasn't even given me credit or rep for the set I made him when it clearly states in my rules credit and rep is necessary. Needless to say he won't be getting that set in a while.



1) Don't come here complaining about me and getting pissed at me

2) I was trying to make life easier on you. You haven't been very active lately and I knew Kagura was, so I thought I would ask her. Come yourself. 

3) I have repped you! But if you will stop complaining about me I will rep you... agaiN!


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 28, 2011)

Set request 





Ava: 150x150 and 160x200
Borders: Dotted

Thanks  I like the shop banner <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't want too many effects. Go light (colors like white, light blues, etc). I'd also like these to have dotted borders.

Could you guys send me a vm when you're finished? Because otherwise I'll forget about it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

i don't put too many effects any more 

gotcha will do


----------



## Fin (Mar 28, 2011)

Gif Set Request:



Ava:
Size: 150x150
Time: 1:05-1:08
Border: Black

Sig:
Size: Regular Sig Size
Time: 00:50-00:58
Border: Black

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

i'll tell selva


----------



## Selva (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fin_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2011)

i have redone the op again 

damn i hope people like it xD

doing requests starting tomorrow putting them up by friday


----------



## Fin (Mar 29, 2011)

Its awesome guys,  thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2011)

bump     .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello ^^
can ı get two siggys with this picture please?

Size one:up to u
size two: not bigger then smt. like this : 
ı also really like siggys like this which have some other parts from picture

thank u already ^^
no text on it please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to start on requests

but people can still request


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 30, 2011)

Borders: Dotted
Square set, not rounded.
Make it look romantic.
Senior avy, sig and special avy.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2011)

will do the picture is beautiful :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

will do those boys r cute


----------



## G (Mar 31, 2011)

Its about time for me to request a Deidara set. 

Avatar 
size: 125x125

Signature 
Effects: your choice.
borders for ava and sig: orange lines


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

gotcha but turn off you sig


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

doing all requests today so expect my posts


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

mal





papu





bal





Rosie 





potential


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

cuby





sakubo





the rest  will be done later


----------



## Rosie (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Kagu-chan pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 2, 2011)

FFFF thank you so much


----------



## Paptala (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks a million Kagura-chan!! pek  I love it!


----------



## Kryptic (Apr 2, 2011)

Haiiii Kagura :33 Haven't talked to you in so long </3

Requesting Junior Sized tranparency Set please ^^ Normal border (The one pixel dark lined one).



Avi on his face :33 I think that's all?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

will do tomorrow with the rest xD


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi! could you make me an animated avy of  
3:13-3:15
medium size (take your liberties with this, doesn't really matter)
thanks a lot!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

i'll tell selva


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2011)

The set is spectacular Kagura!

*I LOVE IT!!!*pek


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 3, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects:Not so much
Borders: Up to you
Stock: 


Make it pretty please .Thank you


----------



## Selva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _dancekevin_


----------



## PaintFire (Apr 3, 2011)

Add please effects


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

i cant ya dont have 50 posts


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Miku ♥ said:


> Kagura
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



hai hai 

i will do it with the rest


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

sati 





mike





synn





roma


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! THanks a lot!


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> roma



Thanks, i love it. Just need to rep you again.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Mar Azul (Apr 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mal
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> synn



Thanks, love


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

im soo glad you like it the rest soon


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2011)

/jizz


Awesome! Thx 


*Edit:* I'm 24'd?  I'll give as soon as possible.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you make me a set please ? 
I would like it to look kind of dark 
Thanks in advance
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

sure thing 


and sati SIG OOOOF


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry! 

Rep payed


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks 

glad you like


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 3, 2011)

could i please have a senior set of this


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

sure thing


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar*

Border-Black and White solid

No effects

*Signature*

Border-Black and White

Full picture, no effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

^ selva will do that since she can do those borders


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2011)

glad you like 

will do more soon


----------



## Hero (Apr 5, 2011)

*Avatar: *150 x 200 and 150 x 200

*Effects:* I want this to be something you'll be proud of. Something you'll put in examples of your work. Make it spectacular!  But keep in mind the colors. I want it to be dazzling but still have that sense of hope it has. But at the same time, I want it to be sad. I want to feel the emotions seeping out of these avatars 

*Border:* I want 4 avatars. 2 with borders. 2 without. For the two that are having borders, you choose what would look best.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Request for Kagura.

*Stock -* 
*Request -* set
*Effects -* you know what I liked. I little more effects than last time, but not as much as usual. Other than that I'm not exactly picky.
*Border -* whatever you think looks best
*Text -* "Escape From The Darkness"


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

gotcha both


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

selva





e





shi





saku


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

momo it didnt look right with half of the things cut off.....






kiss


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 










Let me know if you want to change anything ^^





Kagura said:


> selva
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 I LOVE IT  will wear soon ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> momo it didnt look right with half of the things cut off.....



cool ! thank u ne ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

glad you like  

rest tomorrow or later xD


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello.

I'd like to know if my request is still beeing taken into consideration, as alot of people who requested after me have already gotten their request taken care of.

Not that I mind, but please let me know.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

i don't know how you want your request because if i end up doing it you will always want something else done to it i don't like repeating requests 
either your picky as hell or i just make a white background with no effects


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i don't know how you want your request because if i end up doing it you will always want something else done to it i don't like repeating requests
> either your picky as hell or i just make a white background with no effects



Alright, I understand.

You couldve just said so.

Anyway, nevermind my request.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

fine .....


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saku



Awesome  .You're perfect as usual Kagura .Thanks a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

glad you like  

the stock was beautiful and i just wanted to make it look sunsety xD


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fine .....



Thanks for your time, anyway ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

please dont spam 

other requests will be done tonight


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagura, my dear, do you think you can update my set and make it a senior set?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

the sig is a senior size unless you want a 150x150 avy?

 but your not a senior member yet?


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2011)

I sent the request over several hours ago. Mods are just slow. It should be any time soon.


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2011)

type: avatar
size: senior
stock: 
border: none


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2011)

will do stacy 

once you become  one sati i  will VM you your avy


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 7, 2011)

senior set, dotted border :33

do whatever you want, i has trust in you.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2011)

Kagura-chan, this is my first time requesting.
I'd like to request a set please. 


*Size(s):* Any as long as it fits the junior size but you don't have to fill the whole sig space.
*Text:* None
*Border:* Whatever you think suits the image or whatever looks best. It's okay if there's none. I am digging the white border + dotted border combination though.
*Other stuff:* Do whatever you see fit. I like effects but not too much. Also, you don't have to include their whole bodies on the sig. I just want it to look like the most beautiful and epic romance to ever exist so make it pretty! 

I'm not in a hurry so you don't have to do it asap. Thank you very much!

EDIT: Oh crap I didn't notice it's your birthday. 
Happy birthday, Kagura! Sorry for giving you work on your special day.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2011)

yes mam  

will do Saturday like the rest :33


----------



## Rosie (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Request Kagu-chan 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, do that mirror thing I like
No text

Thanks, love pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2011)

HAI HAI WILL DO  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

will start working on requests soon


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

^ will tell selva  

and sig off


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry.  i forgot

Member: Junior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Colour manip, whatever looks good
Time: 0:41-0:42 and 0:46-0:47
thank you


----------



## Selva (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 




You didn't say if you want a sig too or not so I went ahead and made one. Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

starting today on requests

expect my post and if you request before i make anything you will be part of the people who get them today


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 9, 2011)

Request

_Type_: Set
_Stock_: 
_Size(s)_: As large as possible
_Text_: Sig - Believe
_Border_: Dotted?  Do whatever works.
_Anything Else_: I like the sketchy, rough style and don't want to lose too much of it.  Include the petals too, please.  And make it pop.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

will do 

sorry guys i had to do a makeup exam today but tommorow every request will be done


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2011)

Kagura, could I get a set out of these two? The first being an avatar? And for the second one, could you cut the sig off when the white streak makes it's appearance?





If you decide to do it, I think you are probably busy. So please, take your time. No rush.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

Espionage 

sure anything for you babe 

you are one of my fave customer's :33


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 9, 2011)

KAGURA MY LOVE ~
I think you've shown yourself supreme 
& I thought nobody else could do it better but you
so here.


Senior. 
Dotted border.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG ITS ADORABLE YES MAM


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2011)

will stat now sorry for being late this week


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

Kagura request please~~ 

Stock:
Trans
Set

 And thats it~~~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2011)

^ and selva will do it


----------



## Raizen (Apr 10, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior avatar, sig can be any size
Border: White and dotted
Anything Else: Do whatever you think looks nice, and please take your time :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2011)

will do xD

people can still request i started some but not finish yet xD


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2011)

Kagura, I'm ready for my 150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

i vm it to yu


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

greed

i wanted t make it look like accelerator is coming out of the darkness i hope i succeed babe 





fireworks



kool





benzie





starr



kiria

i wanted the sig to look like a commic book cove but with dotted borders....





rest soon


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> benzie



Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

rosie





milky





g








more coming soon

people can request now since i have a lesser load.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> starr


I heard you the first time, woman


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

your welcome Stacy


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww
It's very cute
/is home early because my mom bailed me out of school 

YAYS, THANK U KAGURAAAAA pek


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you.

Is it too late to remove the symbol in the bottom left-hand corner?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

^ yes 

glad you like 

people can request and i'll get you in the next batch


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura do you mind if I make a request towards you?? 

Type: Senior Set
Text: "We Like It Rough" (if you can in a nice italic front )
Effects: Anything that fits your fancy but nothing to bright
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

umm im going to get killed if i touch that stock 

alot of my friends at other forms got banned with that stock i'll make you something ichiruki alright but i will make it a surprise ok.


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

Really!? Wow, thanks very much Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah pikiesh hates it when people use her pics.....in BA people hunt for other that use this stock it wont surprise me that they r here also...


----------



## Rosie (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rosie
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yay! It looks great! Thanks, Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

glad you like wifu


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and an 150X200 avatar
Borders-dotted
Effect-Something nice
Text-Because, I love you.
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

got it juddy :33


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 11, 2011)

Is my set done yet?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

be patient your stock is quite hard sir


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah you can request two more things 

or 3 more i tend to break my own rules sometimes xD


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2011)

Senior set request.
 and . Something simply. Sig not too big please.
Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

will do babe


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

ahhh gotcha 

will do sir :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

will start requests on Thursday 

people can still request


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2011)

.Gif Set request for Selva ^^



*Signature:* From 0:36 (When you see his feet and the smoke. Please make the gif start right when you first see his feet and the smoke) to 0:41 (When you see him standing after his transformation. Please cut off the .gif just before you see majin Buu/the pink guy)

*Avatar:* From 0:38 (When you see him charging up/starting his transformation. Please make the .gif start just before it starts to zoom in) to 0:41 (When you see him standing after his transformation. Please cut off the .gif just before you see majin Buu/the pink guy or a little sooner if needed/if it exceeds the 3 second limit otherwise)

*Borders:* Whatever looks best for both the avatar and the signature, but please let the borders of the sig and ava match (also not a dotted border, please)

*Sizes:*
-Avatar: 150x150
-Signature: The same size as the .gif sig examples of your work (of the first page on this thread) maybe slightly bigger. (But only if that doesnt go at the cost of the quality)

*Other info:*
- If possible, please remove the japanese symbols and the writing at the top
- With the avatar, please make the transition from the end of the .gif to the beginning of the .gif a smooth fade in/fade out if possible

Will rep and cred offcourse! (I will wear it on another forum, if that's not a problem, but you will receive full credit+a link to your profile page/Kagura's shop there.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

uhh no need to be soo informative just put the numbers is all.....

i'll tell selva (people can still request im bored and i want to make things..)


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a request that is rather..odd. Its like a multi-picture request. The Set size will be a Senior Size. If you can't do the request I understand ^-^ 

Avatar: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://static.zerochan.net/600/44/05/75294.jpg




Red's face as the avatar 

Effects:Anything that looks good with it.  

Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://static.zerochan.net/600/01/24/298701.jpg




Using the right half of that picture, and the left half of one of the following. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://static.zerochan.net/600/01/38/294401.jpg




or 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://static.zerochan.net/600/20/14/340720.jpg




Whichever looks best. I know its odd but if you could pull that off I'd thank you a thousand times


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

i can do it


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i can do it



:33 yay! your epic x3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu


----------



## Sora (Apr 13, 2011)

requesting a set :33
source: 

can you make the avatar move like urs?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

i'll do the sig and effects selva will do the avy deal :33

and alright got ya :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

:33
i don't really have much in mind..
Size: Junior 
Border: rounded/dotted/whatever you think looks good

surprise me


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

random set ok


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

Before I forget! for my set, could you possibly add on the signature 

"Now...Lets settle this once and for all!"


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 




I couldn't remove/hide the Japanese writing on the video, so I cropped it out instead. Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Before I forget! for my set, could you possibly add on the signature
> 
> "Now...Lets settle this once and for all!"



sure               .


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing! =DDD

2 small things though:

- In the avatar, is it possible to show him standing after the transformation a little longer? (If so, please make it like that)

- In the sig, can you please add the same transition between the end of the .gif and the start of the .gif you used in the ava (My mistake for forgetting to list this in the request.)

With these two small alterations (if possible) it'll be perfect!

I love your work ^^

Will rep again after spreading if the changes are made, offcourse


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 




I hope this is better XD


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

^
Where was that from?

~edit~

Sorry ><


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

^ please don't spam the shop


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

Avatar Request Non Animated. 



I was wondering if you could make a 150x150 or something less than 100 kb, that I can use on this forum, an avatar from that image. 

Thank You much appreciated.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it's almost perfect!
But could you please make it so that the avatar .gif starts just before it starts to zoom in (so you dont see the view go up just before it zooms in) and make it so you see him standing after his transformation as long as possible/as long as fits in the three seconds?  

Then it's absolutely perfect.
The sig is absolutely perfect already! =D

And sorry for beeing picky, but I attach quite some value to the sets I wear. 

Will rep again after spreading


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

It's ok


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> It's ok



Absolutely perfect! =D

Thank you for all your time and effort ^^

Will rep again after spread/not beeing 24 hour'd anymore =D


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo
FeiHong


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Kagura I'm in a lightning x hope mood.

Junior set



Let me see what you can do with this.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty  ok :33

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo
Raven Rider


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 14, 2011)

Request

_Type_: Set
_Stock_:  / 
_Size(s)_: Whatever works
_Anything Else_: Go crazy.  And make it pop.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2011)

will do g :33

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo
Raven Rider
ghstwrld

next week batch start here


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2011)

will start requests tomorrow


----------



## Kryptic (Apr 15, 2011)

Kagz you seem busy  I should've asked ealierrrr...

Do you mind making me a junior set with this stock: ?
Dotted borders on both and avi on Sauce  :33 Any effects you want. Whenever you have time to do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2011)

nahh im ok i'll do that on Sunday xD

house keeping

Espionage
Raizen
AnthraX
Selva (wifu)
Goku
jude
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo
Raven Rider
ghstwrld

next week batch start here

KrypticKiss


----------



## Nami (Apr 16, 2011)

Selva 

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Anything Else: Trans sig. As for ava, it can be gif or not; in other words, do whatever you think looks good.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

doing requests now

in the mean time 

*NO MORE REQUESTS*


----------



## Selva (Apr 16, 2011)

Nami said:


> Selva
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> ...


Pretty stock pek will do tomorrow babe.

Announcement
Kagura is really sick right now so there will be some delay in making your requests. She appreciates your patience and say she'll try to finish some sets tonight. Thanks for your understanding everyone ^_^​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

here is some 
E





Rai


----------



## Raizen (Apr 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rai



Thanks so much


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

glad you like the rest around this week


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Another awesome set! Thanks again Kagura!


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 16, 2011)

Heya Kagura-chan! You seem so busy - do you want me to wait? 

Well, anyways, here are my requests:

*2 sets*

Set 1:-
Stock= 
Size= 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) and 1 sig
Effects & background= Completely up to you <3
Text: Mimic warrior

Set 2:-
Stock= 
Size= 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) and 1 sig
Ava= Centered on the brown haired guy and the blonde boy on his head please XD
Effects & background= Up to you <3

Thanks sweetie 

EDIT: Gahh I hope you feel better soon!  And I'll re-post this next week for you ~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

nooo its ok im getting mostly everything done tomorrow soo i'll do yours around this week 

don't worry rozzy 

selva





rave





jude

redoing


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

house keeping

jude
keiichi
AnthraX
Goku
Greed (PM)
TeenRyu
Ice.
Sanshouo
ghstwrld
kiss 
rozz


----------



## Judecious (Apr 16, 2011)

I





Kagura said:


> jude



Thank you


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rave



 So Kawaii thank you very much!


----------



## Selva (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nami_ 







Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Nami (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope you feel better Kagu-chan. 



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you forever for this. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2011)

glad you like selva 

rest soon


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

jude





keiichi





Sanshouo






ghstwrld


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

House keeping
AnthraX
Goku
TeenRyu
kiss 
rozz



*People can request again*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

ice.

selva part





my part


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2011)

Kagu-chaaan <3<3



and a



Can you make the avatar like you did in the last one?

Thank you soo much


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll do the sig and selva will do the avy after i make effects :33

will be done before Thursday :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

my part 

moony


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2011)

Aishteru ,Ari :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

Kiss


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

Goku


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

house keeping


AnthraX
rozz
teenryu



*People can request again*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jude
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

sig off jude

glad you all like :33


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> nooo its ok im getting mostly everything done tomorrow soo i'll do yours around this week
> 
> don't worry rozzy



Okeydokey *smiles* Ty ~


----------



## Kei (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

glad you all like


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks

I'll rep+ when I can do so.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

house keeping


AnthraX
rozz
teenryu



*People can request again*


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Apr 18, 2011)

Set:



For the sig, could you perhaps make it a usable size and make the background transparent? Like the one you just did for Nami. For avatar, just the usual, maybe some pretty colors? Idk, I trust your judgement.

Senior sized


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

nvm

thats will be selvas 

i suck at trans


----------



## Rosie (Apr 18, 2011)

Set Request Kagu-chan  I was gonna give you a Neth/Bel stock, but I decided to be nice 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something cute, but nothing too bright/colorful, light effects
Text: First, you can get rid of the "Buon Compleanno Spagna" and then add "Hate that I love you"
Other: _Please_ crop out Spain's foot the best you can without ruining the pic. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

it looks easy enough to get rid of spans foot will do this weekend wifu :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2011)

hey ari, do something with this stock plz

type: avatar/senior
stock: 
borders: none
effects: what you usually give meh


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2011)

yes mam

my god hiei looks FINE in this


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2011)

He does.. doesn't he? pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2011)

house keeping

AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello there.Request for Kagura 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Something smexy
Borders: Up to you
Stock: 



Make it smexy and pretty my dear .Thank you a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2011)

anything for makoami 
_________________________________
*house keeping *

AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)
Miku♥


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Announcement 

i know do banners

feel free to request for one

examples


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 20, 2011)

Can we still request?



Signature please,thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2011)

house keeping 


AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)
Miku♥
Moon~


----------



## Selva (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 




I hope you like. Lemme know if you want to change anything.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, selva! It's perfect!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2011)

Sig Request for Kagura! MWAHAHAHAHAHA

Size: 500x400
Text: Toronto Maple Leafs (in the bottom)
Text color: Blue
Extras: No border. Make it like this plz:  but blue and white background thing, but same texture style or other types of C4D used.
Links 
*Spoiler*: __ 




middle: 
right: 
left: 



k the second picture is the right, the third is the middle. K thx


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2011)

sure thing 


housekeeping 

AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)
Miku♥
Moon~
EspíritudePantera


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 20, 2011)

Request for Selva :33.
Type: Set
Video: 
Time: Ava: 0:15-0:18 
Sig: 0:15-0:23
Border: Dotted
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2011)

Announcement ​
Ok peeps i have a new worker shes bored out her mind and wants to work again shes very skilled with pen tool and she one of my good old friends here. 

Please welcome Kairi 

she makes sick things and i hope you all like her :33

here are her examples


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

Say hi Kei


----------



## Kairi (Apr 21, 2011)

Heh, hello! Uh, it's great to be working here. I suppose I should post more examples, so:




*Spoiler*: _signatures_ 










The ones Kagura posted are also mine.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kagura, Could I request a set from Kei as well?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2011)

sig off 

and i am still working on your set


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sig off
> 
> and i am still working on your set



Yay! :33 I like her work as well Thanks Kagura-chan


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2011)

i said no not until im done with yours 

and sig off please


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i said no not until im done with yours
> 
> and sig off please



I know, Im just complimenting  and I like yours as well


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2011)

ohh sorry its just im really trying something different with your set 

i hope you like it when its done


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ohh sorry its just im really trying something different with your set
> 
> i hope you like it when its done



Im sure I will :3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2011)

sig off please


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Request for Selva :33.
> Type: Set
> Video:
> Time: Ava: 0:15-0:18
> ...


Do you want a regular gif set or do you want it with effects like the last one I made for you?


----------



## Nim (Apr 21, 2011)

Kairi said:


> .



Uhm can I use this one? It's so pretty :33


----------



## Rosie (Apr 21, 2011)

Changing my request Kagu-chan. Only the stock, effects and the text. The rest is the same

Stock: 
Effects: None unless it's very very minimal.
No text

Thanks, love!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> Do you want a regular gif set or do you want it with effects like the last one I made for you?



No effects please and thank you


----------



## Aleeight (Apr 22, 2011)

For Kagura because I want a repeat performance on my favorite clan. 

Signature:
Stock: 
Effects: Like this

Please make this one a bit more girly with more purple and/or green (to match their jackets). But, don't make it too bright and colorful and have it still soft like the signature example above.

Avatar:  
size: 125x125
Focus on either Hanabi or both girls together please. Whatever works better.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

will do alee :33

Housekeeping
AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)
Miku♥
Moon~
EspíritudePantera
Aleeight


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 










Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

reuqest!!!!!!!!!  lol



do whatever you like with effects and all but i would like the writing at the top left hand corner to be gone and somewhere on it have the words "L'Arc-En-Ciel on it please ans thankies :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

which pic lol im at the menu xD

but will do


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry  this link should take you to the pic 



oh i i dont think i mentioned it but i would like a set made please and thankies 

sorry about this


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

like doesn't work. :/


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

ok hold on


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

ok thank god  im sorry for all that  but thanks!!!


----------



## Ace (Apr 22, 2011)

Stock:


Just the girl in the middle.  I'll leave the effects up to you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

damn will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

Housekeeping
AnthraX
rozz
teenryu
rosie (dani)
starr(stacy)
Miku♥
Moon~
EspíritudePantera
Aleeight
blackfire96
StonedTheGoodWay
*
no more REQUESTS *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry guys will start requests tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

starting on sets expect my posts


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2011)

Ari when you have time I have a senior set request please 
.
Two avas; one on Ganta and one on Shiro. Sig not too big.

Take your time babe and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

teen





rozz


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera





alee





miku





rosie





blackfire


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

stacy




house keeping 

moon
StonedTheGoodWay
selva
AnthraX


----------



## Rosie (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you Kagu-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

glad you like i only enhance some of the colors 

people can request now


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rozz
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



I love you  Ty sweetie ~


----------



## Rima (Apr 25, 2011)

Request for Selva *and* Kagura
Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything. Just make it look good.
Can I have a gif of the avy going from the green boy to the girl? 
Also, Can I have the sig say "I'm always going to be there for you"

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

gotcha 

i'll do the sig and effects and selva will do the avas

house keeping

moon
StonedTheGoodWay
Selva
AnthraX
Rima (both of us)


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blackfire


omg thankies sooo much  i will use it soon :33 thankies your the best!!!!


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Signature: 

Effects: You know how I like it. Make it spectacular. I want it to look like Fireworks

Borders: Hmm I want something cute, but don’t make it plain. I want it to be something to look at.

Size: Senior

Banner:  

Effects: Kagura this needs to be fucking perfect. I want you to be so proud of this that you’ll put it in your shop’s OP under examples of your work. If I’m not pleased, I’ll have you do it again. This has to be top notch. Amazing. I want to cry when I see it.

Borders: Make it look nice and cool. I want it to be something to look at as well.

Size: Senior *DON'T CROP THE PICTURE*


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kagura said:


> teen





 

omg I love it! :33 thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Signature:
> 
> Effects: You know how I like it. Make it spectacular. I want it to look like Fireworks
> 
> ...



i need HQ


----------



## Aleeight (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Esp?ritudePantera
> 
> alee
> 
> ...



So perfect!  Thank you, thank you sooo much!


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> miku



Looks great   Wearing it now .Thank you dear


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

glad you like also 

*Announcement*​
*since i am going to start to color most of my sets for now on(since i am obsessed with a new anime that doesn't have that many fanart....)

i am going to to allow 2 coloring request per week whether its a set or not just nothing COMPLICATED and HQ *


----------



## Z (Apr 27, 2011)

Reporting in 

For Kagura

*Set request - *

*Border type - *

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

will do 

and dont worry i wont put too many effects


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

house keeping

moon
StonedTheGoodWay
Selva
AnthraX
Rima (both of us)
Z


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Request- Ava + Transparent sig 
Size- Senior set please  
Stock-  / 
Effects- Not so much effects.. the art is enough, I like simple things so yea. 
Borders- No border 
Text- no text.

Thanks


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_ 












Let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

Selva


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Selva
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg so beautiful and so fast! Thank you so much love pek
Your coloring is awesome XD


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

glad you like i had fun :33


----------



## Morpha (Apr 29, 2011)

Request For Selva

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Elegant yet dark. I also want it to first have a close-up on Luka (pink)'s upper body, then blur transition to Rin (blonde), then Miku (green), and finally just the whole image. The Avi should just be close-ups on their heads with a blur transition in the same order (Except Miku going back to Luka)
*Border:* Bolded
*Size:* Junior, but slightly smaller.
*Text:* Three Queens

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2011)

Will do Raven ^^



Morpha said:


> Request For Selva
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> ...


I can't see the stock


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

*Request: Set*
*Size: Senior*
*Stock:*
*Border: Slightly Rounded*
*Effetcs: Some but not to crazy. Keep it clean and simple.*
*Avi's: I'd like only two made. One of the guy in the red and another of the gentleman in the blue.*

Rep & Credit to whom ever takes my request.

I noticed you put some of your recent work as your display template, Kagura. I saw the las request you did for me up there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Kagura! Like I said, I'll be requesting a set again. :33



Thank you for the colored image. 

Size: Junior
Border: What you think suits the resulting image
Other effects: You know what's best since you'll see what happens as you work so I leave it to you. Just make it pretty and make it stand out. Thank you!


----------



## Morpha (Apr 29, 2011)

Selva said:


> Will do Raven ^^
> 
> 
> I can't see the stock



Oh dear, my bad. Dx


----------



## ℛei (Apr 29, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

request type: set
size: junior
borders: up to you
effects; something extrasmexy please
stock: 
Make ava on Ciel please.Thank you a lot


----------



## Sora (Apr 29, 2011)

requesting a set
source: 
text: lol, u mad sazen?
senior size of course


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

Housekeeping

moon
StonedTheGoodWay
Selva
AnthraX
Rima (both of us)
Z
Benzaiten
potential 
reiki
sora

*NO MORE REQUESTS*


----------



## ℛei (Apr 29, 2011)

^oops.

Change the worker name :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

Housekeeping

moon
StonedTheGoodWay
Selva
AnthraX
Rima (both of us)
Z
Benzaiten
potential 
reiki
sora

*NO MORE REQUESTS*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2011)

stating on requests expect my posts


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2011)

rima 


selvas part





my part



the rest soon


----------



## Rima (Apr 30, 2011)

It's beautiful guys! pek


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

Heyy, I'm back 

Request: Sig

Source 

Details: I'd just like the top of his head to around his wrist, colored, nice, and spazzy 

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2011)

NO MORE REQUESTS


----------



## KohZa (Apr 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Housekeeping
> 
> moon
> StonedTheGoodWay
> ...


if you look at this one,she means no more request for now .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> if you look at this one,she means no more request for now .



Oh whew, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Selva (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_ 




I hope you like. Sorry about the wait, I was really busy this week 





em if you don't like it or want to change anything just let me know.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raven Rider_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I..its beautiful...I feel a little faint.


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

I am almost done with requests 

expect my posts today


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Morpha_ 




I hope you like >.<









If you want to change anything just let me know.


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

moon





stone





potential





ice


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

rei





z






people can request again please


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> moon




Thank you soo much,nice stocks btw


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2011)

just an avatar



please, make it two sizes, 150x150 and 170x170 because I'll use it as a profile pic afterwards :33

also center in the big guy, the little one please either crop her out or make her not that noticable

no border or rounded border. just make it beautiful


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

is that suppose to be len?

will do xD


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> potential



It's marvelous! I like how you combined the two head shots. Great work once again Kagura.


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> moon
> 
> stone



 Thank you Kagura!!!  Looks awesome. 


Will rep you in 24 hours.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 2, 2011)

2 avys 150x200 and 150x150 : D please


----------



## ℛei (May 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rei



I'm speechless .Looks smexy .Thank you Kagu-chan


----------



## Ferno (May 2, 2011)

*Request*: Junior Avatar; portrait (100x125)
*Worker*: Kagura
*Stock*: 
*Effect + Border*: Similar to  of your examples, with it's slight cloudy/airy texture.
*Additional note*: If the quality of the stock isn't sufficient ignore please my request.


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

i can work with it


----------



## Black Superman (May 2, 2011)

How does the request system work? I was wondering if I could get something wuxia inspired. Like 1970's kung fu swordmaster type.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 2, 2011)

I would like a set please


Size: Senior Member
Style: Whatever Looks good
Border: Whatever looks good


Size: Big (within limits)
Style Same as avy
Border Same as avy
Other: Remove the "By Me" text please

On both could you work around the ms watermark or remove it? thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

can do


----------



## Z (May 2, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Rosie (May 2, 2011)

Set request Waifu

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Make it elegant and romantic. I don't want any bright colors or flashy effects. Something soft and lovely.
Text: My Princess

Thanks love :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

just to spite me huh 

will do :33


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2011)

Request: Sig

Source: 

Details: I'd like it from his head to his wrist, coloured and visually appealing, please 

Text: "Look underneath the underneath"  at the bottom


And on a side-note, Kagura, I'm Detoxified you know, so that Tobi avatar you have in the Giveaway section is actually taken. Could ya take it down please?


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

i never put it up 

also SIG OFF

how many times have i colored that panel


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2011)

Why'd it go up to begin with


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 2, 2011)

Banner request.

Images I want used for banner:

*Spoiler*: __ 












I would like it to say -ItsCCBitch

Colour scheme pink and purple, please.


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2011)

whats the size?

sure thing

also sig off


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> whats the size?
> 
> sure thing
> 
> also sig off



Around the same size used in the examples. 
Sorry about the sig, forgot about that.


----------



## Morpha (May 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morpha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek They're so bootiful 


Now I just gotta figure out which one I wanna use


----------



## Akainu (May 3, 2011)

Request: Set with a Junior Avatar; 125 x125

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/122/1/1/kizaru_beats_arlong_by_smokey_vee-d3feakf.jpg



Effect + Border: A subtle effect would be alright nothing crazy though. single line border please.


Only use Kizaru for the set not Arlong. Take out the background if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2011)

will do


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

type: avatar
stock: 
size: senior
border: one with dotted and one with none

make it purdy 
thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## Kryptic (May 3, 2011)

Kagura, hiii  Are you too busy to take anymore requests? :sweat

Gif- Avatar and Transparency sig set please ^^

Size- Junior
Stock:
Sig- 
Minus the solid border already around the picture; just a normal transparency

Avatar- 
Gif on their heads; Dotted border around the avi ^^
And any effects you think would look good :33

That's all! Hopefully the stock's good quality and that this isn't too hard of a request


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2011)

the stock is not the best 

i don't think i can trans it would you be ok with regular?

giff avys are done by both of us i do the effects she makes the avys


----------



## Sayaka (May 3, 2011)

Housekeeping
Benzaiten
aieon
razor
rosie
vocal
akainu
starr
kiss
vegeta


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

Kagura-Chaannn!! I loved the set you made last time  So im gonna ask you to make one for me one more time  

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 
Size: Senior :33 
Effects:Go Crazy
For the Avy, Focus on the Boy with black hair  

Thanks


----------



## Ferno (May 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Housekeeping
> Benzaiten
> aieon
> razor
> ...



^ Don't forget my .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Housekeeping
> Benzaiten
> aieon
> razor
> ...



and mine  the weird looking len with the small rin


----------



## Kryptic (May 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> the stock is not the best
> 
> i don't think i can trans it would you be ok with regular?
> 
> giff avys are done by both of us i do the effects she makes the avys



I think that's fine :33 With the 'sig' picture at least. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2011)

Housekeeping
Benzaiten
aieon
razor
rosie
vocal
akainu
starr
kiss
vegeta
ane
inforno 
ryu


----------



## Judecious (May 4, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Borders-dotted
Stock-
Effect-something nice


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2011)

Housekeeping
Benzaiten
aieon
razor
rosie
vocal
akainu
starr
kiss
vegeta
ane
inforno 
ryu
jude

*
NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

I know it says on the front page you're not hiring but you guys seem backed up so I wondered if I could help


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2011)

dont worry M i always have time in the weekend :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2011)

requests will start Saturday


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

i guess i will make ONE exception

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2011)

sorry guys i have been really busy but i will have most things done tommorow and some tonight


----------



## TeenRyu (May 8, 2011)

^ no rush, you can never rush quality :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2011)

all avatar requests will be done today sets tomorrow 

thanks for understanding guys


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 11, 2011)

if you're too busy you can skip mine :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2011)

dont worry im almost done with it :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2011)

Ane



inferno



starr



benie






rest soon 

House keeping

aieon
razor
rosie
vocal
akainu
kiss
vegeta
ryu
jude


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ane



awesome, thanks a lot 



just..... if it's not much of a bother, I asked if you could do it 170 x 170 as well ..... well, just if you can... if not, I will use at this size when I use as profile pic :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

glad you all like 

guys i am doing the coloring request soo expect all sets on Saturday


----------



## Ferno (May 12, 2011)

Just a heads up that I no longer want my ava and that it should go to the giveaway thread for someone else to use it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

umm you dont have to inform me 

please dont spam.....


----------



## Aeiou (May 12, 2011)

Inferno Style said:


> Just a heads up that I no longer want my ava and that it should go to the giveaway thread for someone else to use it.



Even if you did want it done, she'd put it in the Giveaway section anyways 
<------------------------------


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

^stop spamming


----------



## VK Seven (May 12, 2011)

Can I get a set with this.

On the Avatar I just want enough of his head to see the full flame.
On the Siggy, I would like some color glossing and just your usaul style Kagura.
BTW, This is Seven from the Viz forum.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

sure but sig off


----------



## VK Seven (May 12, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

gotcha  

i love it xD


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

House keeping

aieon
razor
rosie
vocal
akainu
kiss
vegeta
ryu
jude
mist 
sora 

*NO MORE requests *


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

IS DOING ALL SETS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

razor





jude





aieon 

i didnt feel like coloring 




wiffy 





ryu


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

House keeping
vocal
akainu
kiss
mist
sora


Vegeta your stock is bad quality


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

akainu


----------



## Judecious (May 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jude



Looks great


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> House keeping
> akainu
> kiss
> mist
> ...



Forgot me.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Forgot me.



sorry 

vocal 

im a little spacy lately


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

House keeping
vocal
kiss
mist
sora


----------



## Rosie (May 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wiffy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh hot damn! It's beautiful! Thanks so much waifu  Will wear soon~


----------



## VK Seven (May 14, 2011)

Nice sig work Kag.


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2011)

I'm back :WOW

Requesting Set

*Stock:* 

*Effects:* Up to you

*Border:* You decide. 

*For ava:* Her Face please :33​


----------



## TeenRyu (May 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



Thanks! :33 It looks really good!


----------



## Egotism (May 15, 2011)

*Request:* Sig

*Source*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





*Details:* Just add your touch to it 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

aieon your stock is really bad 

everyone else alright


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2011)

Ari, use  instead for Aeion's request. It's the same stock but better in quality ^^


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

Can you please make a set out of this



For the signature I want the whole thing resized so it can fit in my signature. For the Avatar I want the Head and Chest of the dude (Pedro) that is being grabbed.

Will give some rep+

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

will do but sig off please 

and thanks selva :33


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

All Right!!! Thanks and my bad


----------



## VK Seven (May 15, 2011)

Is the set ready Kag?
JW


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> aieon your stock is really bad
> 
> everyone else alright





Selva said:


> Ari, use  instead for Aeion's request. It's the same stock but better in quality ^^



Haha, I was about to do that. Thanks


----------



## Sanshouo (May 15, 2011)

Hey Kagu-sama let's see what you can do with this 
Set: Junior, plus 150x150 ava for future use
Border: Stroked + Dotted
Effects: Up to you
Stock: 
Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

ohh nice stock will do


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

House keeping
vocal
kiss
mist
sora
stone
aieon
ego
sans


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> House keeping
> vocal
> kiss
> mist
> ...


You forgot me


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

House keeping
vocal
kiss
mist
sora
stone
aieon
ego
sans
Mystic Sasuke

sorry


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2011)

Ava plz 

Worker: Selva

Details: Ava of the first pic...with the diary.  Do whatever you want, any border as well


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Muse_ 













I couldn't decide which one looks better so I posted them all lmao. I hope you like


----------



## blue♥ (May 16, 2011)

Since Kagura has a lot

Senior Set Req for Selva


Effects: Can you make the red stand out a lot? Anything else is up to you.


Please?


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> I couldn't decide which one looks better so I posted them all lmao. I hope you like



Holy shit zomg ! 0-0

So amazing  

They're all so beautiful, i'll have to alternate between all of them bwahahaha /dies 

pek thank youuuu! Will cred ofc, and rep as soon as I can <3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

Not exactly sure who is available right now but I want to request a senior set.:33

*Spoiler*: __ 








I wanted the sig size to be 430x500. Any other designs or colors is up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2011)

I'll do it 

looks easy


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Since Kagura has a lot
> 
> Senior Set Req for Selva
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry, but I can't make sets ;_; I can only make avas but I'm still learning how to make sigs lol so if you want, I can make some avas from the stock or you can wait for Kagura. Sorry again 



Muse said:


> Holy shit zomg ! 0-0
> 
> So amazing
> 
> ...


Glad you like it


----------



## blue♥ (May 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'm really sorry, but I can't make sets ;_; I can only make avas but I'm still learning how to make sigs lol so if you want, I can make some avas from the stock or you can wait for Kagura. Sorry again
> 
> 
> Glad you like it


No it's fine.


----------



## Sayaka (May 17, 2011)

blue i can still do it ya know its an easy stock?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 17, 2011)

I know i already have a request for Kagu, but this is for Selva :33 (if you don't mind doing)
Type: Junior
Source: 
Ava: 3:28-3:31
Sig: 3:20-3:30
Effects: Up to you
Border: 2 px white stroke + dotted
Thanks :33


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 18, 2011)

Could I have a junior set made from this 

And could the sig please have the word Ohana on it?

Other than that please go crazy with whatever effetcs or borders you would like to add.


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

sure thing :33

House keeping
vocal
kiss
mist
sora
stone
aieon
ego
sans
Mystic Sasuke
Siren

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## blue♥ (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue i can still do it ya know its an easy stock?


I just now saw this. 

No it's fine - I'm next on Kelsey's list anyway.


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

alright


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing :33
> 
> House keeping
> vocal
> ...



Did you forget about me?


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Did you forget about me?



no of course not


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Kagura, you can forget about mine, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

i JUST STARTED


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Then it's here I shall stay.. hehe, sorry for the trouble.. once again :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

yeah but be patient its done but i want to get the rest done


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Haha yes, I see. Patience is a virtue, after all


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

kiss

selva part




my part



mist






stone




aieon


ego


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

sans





Mystic Sasuke





Siren





masu






housekeeping 

vocal


----------



## Ace (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kiss
> my part
> 
> stone



Thank you Kagura.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 18, 2011)

Set request. :33

Image:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can it say "I love you, Nii-san", on the signature image?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 18, 2011)

sexy, thank you :33


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Great. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Set request. :33
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



will do vocal :33


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kagura! Looks beautifulpek

+ Rep


----------



## VK Seven (May 18, 2011)

Amazing Kag, just amazing.
Well worth the wait.
+ rep!

I got to spread hold on.


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Siren



Thank you very much I  it. I will make sure to rep you very soon, but I am out of rep for a little while.


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

its fine as long as you wear it a cred me :33


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 18, 2011)

Of course and then I will rep you as soon as possible. pek


----------



## VK Seven (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> its fine as long as you wear it a cred me :33



I did cred you, and I am still gonna rep u in 24.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 








I hope you like it. If you want to change anything just let me know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> masu



Very, very nice kagura.:33


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

your welcome 

it was an easy stock :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2011)

Kagura can we still request you manga colurings?

a Set from mix of these two pages

*Spoiler*: __ 








Effects and everything is up to your taste.If you can do manga colouring (which makes me glad if you do) She has yellow hair and green eyes.Her clothes colours are also up to you.

Thank you by now ~


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

lizzy  

well since my last exam will be next week i can do this one in the weekend :33 

will do :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much 

And yeah that damn Lizzy


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

ok soo i was bored 

vocal





moon she looks badass and elegant in white 








housekeeping 

none


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ok soo i was bored
> 
> vocal
> 
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

your welcome    

people can request also 

im really in the mood


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 19, 2011)

Well since you're in the mood...

Could I request another junior set with this 

and a dotted border . 

Pretty effects and everything are up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

sure


----------



## Sanshouo (May 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lol, couldn't really tell the size since I was on my iPod. In that case, IF you're not busy could you make me one senior size version Ava?  would appreciate


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

siren


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> siren



Oh my, I must say that I do not think I have ever had a set made for me that quickly. XD

I love this and all of your sets! It turned out great.  

Thank you very much for this. +Rep for you.

EDIT: Argg, this keeps happening to me whenever I need to rep you, I have run out for the moment in time so I will rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

told ya i was in the mood 

glad you like :33


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (May 20, 2011)

Before I request, I just wanna double check that requests are open right now, Kagura-san =D


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

their open i have none


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (May 20, 2011)

Okay =) I'd like to request a set thingy...

Sig: 

I don't think that stock is the best quality so tell me if you can't work with it. I'm sure I can find a different picture I like.

Avatar:



I trust you with the details... You always make pretty stuff.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 20, 2011)

Hey Kagura, i need a set done pl0x :33

Stock:

Sizes: Senior
Text: Test of Metal

Other than that do what you like, just don't make it too flashy


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> moon she looks badass and elegant in white
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY COW.THANK YOU 

And yes she looks so cool in white :33 
But isn't it better if you write "Watchdog" in the text instead of "Watchdogs" ?

Thank you so much again :33


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Oh lol, couldn't really tell the size since I was on my iPod. In that case, IF you're not busy could you make me one senior size version Ava?  would appreciate


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hey Kagura, i need a set done pl0x :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



yeah i can do buto :33



XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Okay =) I'd like to request a set thingy...
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...



not the best quality but i will think of something 


Glad you like moony


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

housekeeping
Dark
Butō


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2011)

Like I said, I'll be requesting a set (junior size).

You probably saved the stock already but just in case, here it is: 

Do whatever you like or whatever your creative juices dictate. Add borders or those new textures you were talking about. As long as it looks cute, pretty and most especially hot , I will love it. pek

Thanks, Kagura!


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai


----------



## G (May 21, 2011)

It's been a looong time..

Senior set

Dotted borders.
Avatar of Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2011)

will do


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 21, 2011)

Sig: Do watever you want with it  oh and put "God of Conquest" on there.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2011)

will do          .


----------



## TeenRyu (May 22, 2011)

I hope this is good stock :aru 



A sig and Avy of this, throw some good effects on it, I trust you :33 

Also, on the sig could you put "The Pirate King" on it?


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

will do                      .


----------



## TeenRyu (May 22, 2011)

your the best! :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 22, 2011)

I have two requests:

I want a signarute out of this: 
I'll use if for an other forum, so I don't care about the size. Round borders and no text please. :33

And I want a gif out of this:  It's from 1:06(The moment the hand appears) 'till 1:10(The moment the fist is created. I use this one for an other forum too, so no specific size.


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

ok then 

when selva wakes she will do your i'll do your soon .


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
blaze


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> And I want a gif out of this:  It's from 1:06(The moment the hand appears) 'till 1:10(The moment the fist is created. I use this one for an other forum too, so no specific size.


You didn't say how you wanted the border to be like, so if you want something different just let me know:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> You didn't say how you wanted the border to be like, so if you want something different just let me know:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh sorry I didn't tell, but can I have a dotted border?


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2011)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hapuriainen (May 22, 2011)

yay shop is open

I'd like a set.



If you can fit the quote somewhere it'd be cool, but I can do without as well if it'd look silly.


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

will doo :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! :33

Will rep over 24 hours.


----------



## Rosie (May 22, 2011)

Set Request Kagu-chan 

Stock: Choose which way you like best:


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy, but not too colorful or bright
Do me a favor and get rid of that text on the stock, please

Thanks waifu


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

Can I just get a sig sized GIF please. 



4:14 - 4:20

Dotted border please.


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Set Request Kagu-chan
> 
> Stock: Choose which way you like best:
> 
> ...



will do :33


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 22, 2011)

Long time no see, Kagura. 

I'd like an ava:

And a sig:


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

sure but sig off


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
blaze
Hapuriainen
rosie
uchia


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure but sig off



I just never learn..


----------



## Judecious (May 22, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Borders-dotted
Stock Ava-
Stock Sig-


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

will do jude meaning 

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
blaze
Hapuriainen
rosie
uchia
Jude

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

dont forget mine Ariel .


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

that house is only for me Kel selva unlike me always checks the shop xDDDDDD


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 




Don't worry about it Kelsey 








Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

I love you Selvaaaaaaaaaaa pek /goes to start spreading
But I'm going to be a pain in the ass and could you get rid of the little white flashes between the end and beginning? If not then thats fine :33


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2011)

It's ok :WOW

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

my life is complete


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

blazes request is rejected 

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
Hapuriainen
rosie
uchia
Jude

*one more request ONLY *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blazes request is rejected
> 
> housekeeping
> Dark
> ...



Why?


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

because you got your sig by kelsey 

give me a different stock


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 23, 2011)

Okay, I want this one: 
Can you get rid of the subtitle? If you can't, then take this stock: 
Rounded borders, and idk about the size(With both).

Is this okay?


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

their both the same 

ok i'll work with it 

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
blaze
Hapuriainen
rosie
uchia
Jude

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> their both the same
> 
> ok i'll work with it
> 
> ...



Nooooo!  Here is the real one: 
I'm stupid...


----------



## Sayaka (May 24, 2011)

ok (i like the other one better) 

but yeah i will work wit that to


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2011)

starting on sets today :33


----------



## Savage (May 25, 2011)

Ava:


Sig:

I like the ava how it is for the most part but I was wondering if you could add a little more sparkly effect that seems lightning like. The same effects apply to the sig as well


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2011)

Sig off and i guess one exception everything will be done Friday 

housekeeping
Dark
Butō
Benzai
boshi
yoshi
ryu
blaze
Hapuriainen
rosie
uchiha
Jude
Jiraya

*NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

Dark




Butō





Benzai




boshi (please give me better stock )

ryu




blaze


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

Hapuriainen






rosie





uchiha






Jude


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

Jiraya


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

yoshi


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)

*People can request again *


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2011)

if everyone is having anjou naruko set why can't I? 
source: 
the usual dotted borders
effects up to you


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

will do ice


----------



## Rosie (May 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Sexyyyy 

Thanks waifu!


----------



## C-No (May 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do ice



Is that Anaru in your avy?


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

please dont spam and yes


----------



## TeenRyu (May 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



Thanks :33 If you really want to re-do it then go ahead, but I like it :33


----------



## Uchiha Asura (May 28, 2011)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

glad you like :33

omg i reach 2000


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)
Sora

*People can request again *


I REACHED 2000 POSTS THANKS EVERYONE  

if request now i'll get all sets done tomorrow


----------



## wes (May 28, 2011)

sig please 

Type : sig
Stock:



Size : senior


i like flashy :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

kagawa kagura  

will do :33


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2011)

A set request! I will not edit it, so do not worry

Avatar :

(125x125 and 150x150)

Picture : 
Dotted Border
Whatever effects
No text

Signature :

Picture : 
Dotted borders
Whatever effects
Text : Damn you

Do not disappoint me! As i shall eat your soul!


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

seems like it 

but i wont put that much effects just to warn you 

i do what looks elegant and badass


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yoshi


 Thank you so Much Kagura!!!!! I love it


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2011)

Set request wifu 
- Stock: 
- Ava on Sennoza.
- Sig not too big.

Something simple and not too many effects please. Thank you


----------



## Benzaiten (May 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Benzai



Thank you.


----------



## Miku ♥ (May 29, 2011)

Hey Kagura 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: not so much
Stock: 
Text: "My heart belongs to you"

Make it touching please .Thank you a lot


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

Hey Kagura,

Can you make this transparent, take all the white stuff out. 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

got ya all OMG SELVA YOUR STOCK


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

Could you also cut the panel with Itachi and the crows and make it within the frum sig size. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

sure ...........:33


----------



## AnalFairy (May 29, 2011)

Avatar:

(125x125 and 150x150)

Picture: 
Dotted Border
Whatever effects you think will make it look good.
No text

Sig:

Picture: 
Make it something sexy
Text: Anal Time. 

Do not disappoint me.  Or i will bring the wrath of an analfairy down apon you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

will do......


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)
Sora
Jonathan Reis
gotega 
selva
miku
kakashi


----------



## AnalFairy (May 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do......



 i look forward to your work. 
If you want i can still go anal fairy on you...


----------



## Judecious (May 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jude



Thank                You.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

glad you like 

not doing anels since he is banned


----------



## EJ (May 29, 2011)

Hey Kagura.

Could I get a set out of this:



You can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Ace (May 29, 2011)

Requesting Set

Stock: 

Effects: What ever look find dear. :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

will do you two cats :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)
Sora
Jonathan Reis
gotega
selva
miku
kakashi
stone
Esp


----------



## Kue (May 30, 2011)

Hi Kagura, your work is amazing. =D

I've gotten honestly very tired of the avatar and sig I have and came here to make a request for a sig and avatar.  If you can give the same effect you've done with the Marvel/DC heroes in your first posts to both, I would really appreciate it.  I wasn't too sure what to look for, so I looked for a bunch of stuff. 

I am a junior member by the way.


*Spoiler*: __ 

















The last image is my favourite, but if it can't work, the other three are fine. =)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Sorry for late reaction but THANK YOU!


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2011)

Kue said:


> Hi Kagura, your work is amazing. =D
> 
> I've gotten honestly very tired of the avatar and sig I have and came here to make a request for a sig and avatar.  If you can give the same effect you've done with the Marvel/DC heroes in your first posts to both, I would really appreciate it.  I wasn't too sure what to look for, so I looked for a bunch of stuff.
> 
> ...



sure :33

also blaze SIG OFF


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure :33
> 
> also blaze SIG OFF



Sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)
Sora
Jonathan Reis
gotega
selva
miku
kakashi
stone
Esp
kue


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 30, 2011)

Is there a rule that I should wait for my next request here because I reqested here earlier?


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2011)

their is no rule


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 30, 2011)

Then I'll request again! :33

I have three:

- Avatar: 
100x100, dotted borders and nothing extra. 

- Avatar: 
Junior sized, dotted borders, and you can do with the background what you want, as long as it's not too busy in the back. And can you remove the logo thingy?

- Sig: 
Junior sized, rounded border, you can add something romantic to it, but not too much, please.


----------



## The Potential (May 30, 2011)

Request: Set 
 Stock: 
Border: Slighty rounded
Size: Senior
 Text: None
 Other: If you can could you make it two sets, one transparent one and one regular. If not either one is fine.


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Then I'll request again! :33
> 
> I have three:
> 
> ...



umm sure....

will do potential


----------



## Sayaka (May 30, 2011)

housekeeping
boshi (your stock is very bad)
Sora
Jonathan Reis
gotega
selva
miku
kakashi
stone
Esp
kue
blazing
potential

* NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## C-No (May 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> please dont spam and yes



Sorry. I promise not to do this a third time.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 1, 2011)

Request for Selva :33

I want a set that connects this...


With this...

(Try to cut off the facebook link)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2011)

doing all requests tomorrow :33


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BadassKunoichi_ 










I hope you like it  let me know if you want to change anything ^^
If you use it, credit Frango as well (cause he's the one who made that gif, right?)


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _BadassKunoichi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Selva you're awesome! Thank you so much 

And don't worry, of course I'll credit Frango


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

O wait don't do that one I have a different stock, sorry.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Kagu & Selva 

Request: Banner
Worker: Kagura
Size: 500 x 500 pixels
Effects; something simple and nice
Borders: Up to you
Text: Paper Fan: The Sasuke X Konan FC
Stocks:


Could you put the pics together,please?Make it superpretty Kagura.Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2011)

will do 

housekeeping
Sora
Jonathan Reis
gotega
selva
miku
kakashi
stone
Esp
kue
blazing
potential
kazu
reiki

* NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2011)

starting requests today


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

Jonathan Reis


gotega




selva



miku




kakashi


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

stone




Esp




kue


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

Housekeeping 
sora
blazing
potential
kazu
reiki


----------



## EJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh wow, it looks awesome Kagura! Thanks!


----------



## Ace (Jun 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome. Thank you.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Kagura, when your ready I got a set request :33 I found the image on spur, and I didn't wanna forget. so lemme know when we can requst again


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2011)

Why do you and everyone else always name me gotega?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

beats me glad you like...
sora



blazing





potential

trans loooks terrible 




kazu




reiki


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

FREE FOR REQUESTS


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 4, 2011)

I need a full set...........

Differnt colers ............

Purple border .................

and these are the pic.......


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

too small stock rejected


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> too small stock rejected



Dame is this good..........


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

its better and sig off please


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2011)

good job Kaggy
that's ur nickname now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

glad you all like


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I get a set with this? Using the First three in the center,then the black one and the yellow one?  I leave effects to you, as your my fav editor and haven't failed at all :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

sure :33 

really


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

yup really :33


----------



## Kue (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Kagura!! <3 I absolutely love it. =)

P.S. How did you know Noodle is my favourite character? XD


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> miku


Beautifuuuuuuuuuuuul .I love it.Thank you sweetie


----------



## The Potential (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> potential
> 
> trans loooks terrible



No worries Kagura, the set looks spectacular!

+REP

*EDIT:* 24'd at the moment. Will REP tomorrow.


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> selva


omg  so pretty 
Thank you so much wifu  I'm 24'd now but I'll rape rep you when I can


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> reiki



  

You're a goddess.I love you damnit .Thank you a lot


----------



## wes (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jonathan Reis



thank you i love it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

glad you all like  

come again  please


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Avy: 150x200
Sig: Whatever effects you think would look best. 
Border: No preferences really. 
Text: Boa Hancock


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 5, 2011)

Could I please have a junior set made from this . 

I keep coming back because I love your work so much. 

I would ask you to put some kind of text on it, but I sadly have nothing that I can think of.

All effects and whatnot are up to you, just do whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

James





ryu





straw


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

citric


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> citric



Awwehh! I love it like always pek

Unfortunately, it seems I have given you rep too many times so I must spread first. XD

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, awesome job. 

Thanks a lot. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

glad you like 

im still free people since now im back at the states I'll have more free time.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG this is the sexy set I have ever seen.................


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

housekeeping 

Fail(VM)


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Junior plus a senior avy
Border: whatever looks good
Effects: Nice and fancy :33
Text: What did i really lose on that day?
Stock: 
Thanks Ka-chan :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

now im call ka chan?

will do sans


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

ka could stand for kagura..or kafirs


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2011)

housekeeping

Fail(VM)
Sans


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



omg Kagura :33 It looks amazing! Im gonna wear it right now, even though I wasn't planning on wearing it immediately. XD thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

your welcome 

housekeeping

Fail(VM)
Sans


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

I updated the OP


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blazing



Omg so awesome! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

your welcome but* SIG OFF*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> your welcome but* SIG OFF*



Eheh, sorry. 

Btw, I can't rep you right now, stupid limits.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

just as long as you cred glad you like


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 6, 2011)

Set request





Avy size: *150 x 150* and *160 x 200*
Borders: Dotted

Do your thing :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

will do :33

HK

fail
sans
sakubo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Ignore that pm I sent you Kagura, thanks for the set.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

ok

HK

fail
sans
sakubo


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 6, 2011)

Kagu-chan~ 

Senior set plz? :33

[sp=source][/sp]

Text: "Crimson Blade"
Anything would be fine. I just want her to be sexy. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

Will do :33
HK
fail
sans
sakubo
Blue

And of course it will be smexy


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Will do :33
> HK
> fail
> sans
> ...


Okay. I edited it with text too. 

Thanks hun. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## Rosie (Jun 6, 2011)

Set request waifu 

Stock (there's a chance I might change if I find another good pic): 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something fancy, but not too colorful or bright
No text (for now)

Thanks love :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 7, 2011)

Kagura, can you reduce the size of the signature you made for me 'till it's the allowed size? I'm not sure what the allowed size is now...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

You have to get rid of the gif blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

Will do
HK
fail
sans
sakubo
Blue
Rosie


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> You have to get rid of the gif blaze



Is that really needed?  I'll never get rid of NS!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

fail




sans




sakubo


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

blue


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fail



Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 7, 2011)

Omg thank you Kagura, it's so cute


----------



## Rosie (Jun 7, 2011)

Here waifu. Use this stock instead 

As for the effects, do something cute and sweet and maybe floral patterned

Thanks!


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue


Thank you, Kagu-chan.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

glad you like blue


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

HK

Rosie

People can still request will do requests Thursday or Wednesday Babe


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 7, 2011)

Set request. :33

Text: Forever with you
Membership: Junior
Boarders: Either dotted or white and black
Picture: 

Make it look sexy.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2011)

Requesting a Set.



Senior Size.
Just make it look sick.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

will do babe


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 7, 2011)

senior set of this, please


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i54.tinypic.com/2zszm1s.jpg




for Kagura :33

edit: sorry, i forgot to add that i'd like text too: Angel of Death


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2011)

HK

Rosie
vocal
Kay 
kool


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior 
Border: Your choice
Text: The one true Angel.
Stock: 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

kanade  

will do and sig off please :33


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 8, 2011)

Girl-toy Kagu, *Set* please! :33
*Stock*:
*Size*:senior
*Border*:rounded

Make it elegant and gorgeous!
Rep and credit of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

yes mam :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

HK

Rosie
vocal
Kay
kool
Kanade 
Saphy


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

will start requests tomorrow 

people can still request


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

For Kagura, my sweet

Set
Size: Doesn't matter, not to big not to small
Effects: Nothing to bright, but something cute :33
Rounded Corners
Text: "I miss you"
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

HK

Rosie
vocal
Kay
kool
Kanade
Saphy
keiichi


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

Rosie

my computer fucked on me dammit their was suppose to be three sigs i hope you like it i worked really hard







edit i made more


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

vocal


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

Kool


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

HK
Kay
Kanade
Saphy
keiichi


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

kay


----------



## Rosie (Jun 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> my computer fucked on me dammit their was suppose to be three sigs i hope you like it i worked really hard
> 
> ...


I love them all  What no Netherlands avie? 

Thanks waifu! You're amazing


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

you like them im soo happy 

rest soon 

people can still request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

HK
Kanade
Saphy
keiichi

people can request


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 9, 2011)

=D Can you please make me another one of your lovely sets, Kagura-san?

Avatar:



Sig:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

sure thing dark :33


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 9, 2011)

Could I please have a set made from this ?

Text: Light and Hope

Anything else is up to you.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> vocal



Thank you. 

Will wear soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

ArticSiren said:


> Could I please have a set made from this ?
> 
> Text: Light and Hope
> 
> Anything else is up to you.



will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Kanade





Saphy





Keiichi


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Keiichi



Omg omg omg  Kagura thanks!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Up next 

Dark 
Siren 

People can request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

ohh glad you guys like 

people can request 2 sets sometimes and only one rep is needed


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saphy



Thank you Girl-toy Kagu 
It's lovely! 
rep and credit of course!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 9, 2011)

*Girl-Toy*: Kagura.
*Request*: Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Text*: 'Shocking As Phuck'.

*Stock*:
*Spoiler*: __ 










*Style/Effects*: Something like this: 
Will Rep & Cred.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 9, 2011)

Request for my lovely Kagu-chan 

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Something simple,but nice
Borders: Up to you
Stock:

Thank you


----------



## Judecious (Jun 9, 2011)

Request-Gif
Size-Senior
Borders-Dotted
Stock-
Worker-Selva


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure if you deal with this stock, but can you make 150 x 200 avatars? Want to put them in my sig.

Borders: What you think looks good. A white border. then have it dotted.
Effects: You know what I like. But follow the color scheme of the photo

They're avatars (Wearing them in my sig). Don't get the words when you do it. Just want the phase and shoulders. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do (good stocks works)


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Up next

Dark
Siren 
Point
Reiki
Fireworks


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Will do (good stocks works)



What are trying to say?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

nothing at all


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok will do Fireworks


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 10, 2011)

My links were not working, as you said, so I fixed them. They should work now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

ok thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark





siren





Point


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

up next 
Boshi
Reiki
Fireworks


people can request


----------



## Ace (Jun 10, 2011)

Requesting Set

Stock:


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 10, 2011)

SO SEXY, THANK YOU!!

=D Since there is room in my sig, do you think you could please also make me a signature out of this?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Point
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy shit. That's awesome!!..Wearing it right now.

You work at an amazing pace. 

Gracias. Rep & Cred Given.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

will do stone :33

Sure dark

and thanks point but.....*SIG OFF*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Up next 

Boshi

Reiki 

Fireworks

Dark(again)

Stone


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Dark
> 
> siren



I absolutely adore this. , thank you so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## VampQueen (Jun 10, 2011)

Request for Kagura-san 

*Request:* Set.
*Borders:* Like this:

*Size:* I do not know my "size", but my avatar can only 125x125 up XD
*Text:* 'I'm falling down into my shadow'.
*Stock:*
*Style/Effects:* Something like this:


thanks for letting me make a request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

i cant see the pic 

also sig off


----------



## VampQueen (Jun 10, 2011)

And now? You can see the image? D:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah 

and will do :33

Up next

Boshi

Reiki

Fireworks

Dark(again)

Stone

Vamp


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2011)

Cleaning request (lol) for wifu please 
, , , , , , , 

#8 will be a bitch to clean so if you don't wanna, that's fine >.<

Just remove the text and the markings and all that. I want the stocks in their original size without any text hiding their beauty XD I want them for my future viewing pleasure 
Take as much time as you like. No rush at all ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

wow thats a lot of cleaning will do


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a profile picture request. 

Linkage: 
No text
Dotted boarder

Make it look cute. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Boshi


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Reiki


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Fireworks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

up next 

Dark(again)

Stone

Vamp

Selva (this will take about a week and a half)

Vocal (again)


----------



## ℛei (Jun 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Reiki



Perfeeeect   .I love it.Thanks a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Boshi



Thank you, its great


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2011)

up next

Dark(again)

Stone

Vamp

Selva (this will take about a week and a half)

Vocal (again)

People can still request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

Stone





dark



Vamp


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

up next 

Vocal

Selva 

people can request


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Set Request
No Borders
Junior Size
Stock: 
Any designs/graphics are up to you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## VampQueen (Jun 11, 2011)

KAGURA-SAN!!!!! You are a genius *----*~~
You have a magic hand


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

up next

Vocal

Selva

cowboy 

empathy(vm)

people can request


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Kagu :33

Junior sized set please
Stock: 
Do whatever you want.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 11, 2011)

Aw, it's sooooo pretty <3 Thank you very much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> Hey Kagu :33
> 
> Junior sized set please
> Stock:
> Do whatever you want.



OMG that is the most cutest thing eve  (might be trans set with a cool giff avy from selva xD)

WILL DO


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2011)

Kagura do you do banners for fcs?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah i do                    .


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2011)

Well i'd like a banner made for a FC i am about to create

I'd like a "combination" of pictures, combined with a small line next to each other (Now you step in here with your style and stuff)

Here are the pics, which should be in order from left to right








With text : The Dragon Ball Fusions FC

Border : Like this one : 

A huge thanks if you do it. Rep and credit will be given


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

alright then will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

up next

Vocal

Selva

cowboy

empathy(vm)

benzai 

Gotega


----------



## Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG!  Great job!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

Vocal


cowboy





empathy(vm) (the stock was soo fucking bad but i tried


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

Benazi


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vocal



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

Up next 

Selva 

Gotega

People can request


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Kagura

Set looks amazing


----------



## Empathy (Jun 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> empathy(vm) (the stock was soo fucking bad but i tried



Oh wow, thank you. It looks truly wonderful. I apologize for the poor stock. It was kinda on short notice. None the less, you've done an spectacular job.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

glad you like :33

Up next

Selva

Gotega

People can request


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a request for you Kagura, just like I promised. 

Request Type: Set
Stock: []
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

glad you like

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

People can request


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

550x500 sig stock oh an put tis text in "Broly The Legendary Super Saiyan"

150x150 ava stock 


dotted boarder with some nice effects


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

umm can i have different stock to work with since umm (Kelsey is using your stock)


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

ok          :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

550x500 sig stock oh an 

150x150 ava stock 


dotted boarder with some nice effects


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

ok will doo :33


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

can't let kelsey find out


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

lol why not?

also up next 

glad you like

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

dine

People can request


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you :33


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Benazi



OMG 

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH 

Thanks Kagu!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

glad you like :33

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

dine

People can request


----------



## Chrysant (Jun 13, 2011)

*@Kagura,
please make a banner for me using this picture:*


*words: *I'll be braver, I'll be my own savior, standing on my own two feet.
*border:* black


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

sure will do all this night 

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

dine


----------



## Sora (Jun 13, 2011)

source: 
dotted borders
text: bitches and whores


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

dine

Chrysant

sora


----------



## Sito (Jun 13, 2011)

For kagura 

Sig:
Stock: 
Effects: w/e looks best
border: dotted
Text: w/e 
Other: Can I also get an Avy, with same stock but different effects, or done in a different way. 

pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

Up next

Selva

Gotega

Thunder

dine

Chrysant

sora

sito


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

sets first banners tomorrow

thunder





sora





Sito this stock was hard (and i chose it)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Kagura, will rep and credit.


----------



## Sora (Jun 13, 2011)

fuck yea Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2011)

Hell yes i know i was dying to use that texture 

up next

Selva

Gotega

dine

Chrysant


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok New Stock sig


----------



## Sito (Jun 14, 2011)

Kagura said:
			
		

> Sito this stock was hard (and i chose it)


I thought it was hard when i looked at it, but thought i'd be easy for you since you chose it 


and thanks, I love it, and you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the new stock 

glad you like sito 

i just thought it was epic xD


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

Since I got my last set from you, (and loved it, mind you) I'll give it another whirl. 

I'd like a set. 
Stock: 
I love the cute ones. pek
Do whatever you like with it, so long as your mind is satisfied. :33

Also if you're feeling devilish you can mess with these: (but you don't have to, really. Just for fun.)



One last note: if you want me to find something that would work better just ask. I like to have initiative to help produce quality.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

ohh the last one 

hmm will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

up next

Selva

Gotega

dine

Chrysant

Kyo


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

gogeta



Dine


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

up next

Chrysant

Kyo


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gogeta



Not exactly what i requested but even better!

I absolutely love it pek

I just have to await reply from Naruko =/


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

ohh you wanted something simple LOL 

sorry i went a little crazy their but glad you like it xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

up next

Chrysant

Kyo

* PEOPLE CAN REQUEST *


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 14, 2011)

OMFG I love you honey :


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

glad you like

up next

Chrysant

Kyo

* PEOPLE CAN REQUEST *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## KohZa (Jun 14, 2011)

set :33 



Avy:senior
Sig:keep it small as possible 
effect:up to yoiu but don't go overboard 
borderne 

thx .


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

I dont go overboard 

will do 

can i make it sideways?


----------



## KohZa (Jun 14, 2011)

up to you :33.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2011)

alright then


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 15, 2011)

Im back Kagura Chan!  

I tried to get the best quality looking ones, so there gonna be huge images  
here we go~

Set Size: Senior 

Avatar: I want it to be Yuri's entire head if possible  

Image:  


Signature: For the Signature, Im asking for three pictures put together into one, so in the order I post them, or however you see fit: 

Left Side:



if possible, use the center of this image, as the left most portion of this three-part picture.  

Middle: 



This one really seems to fit in the middle, so I was hoping this one could be the middle picture. 

Right: 



Finally, this was the best for the set to be complete. 

Across the set, I would like it to say "We are Brave Vesperia"  

Is this possible?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

sure umm yuri is guy with the long hair?

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

up next

Chrysant

Kyo

luficer

zan 

ryu


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure umm yuri is guy with the long hair?
> 
> will do :33



Yup, yuri is the boy with the long hair. Arigatou Gozaimasu Kagura-Chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

working on requests now :33

sets first then banners


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Kagura I forgot to tell you to make my request senior sized.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Kyo





zan





ryu


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 15, 2011)

Glorious, as usual. Thanks, Kagura. :33

+reps


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

up next

Chrysant

luficer


----------



## KohZa (Jun 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zan


woah so fast and looks awesome too .


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

sig off please :33

and SEIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

yes mam


----------



## the funk (Jun 15, 2011)

Kagura 
can I request a sig ?

stock 


tex 
star fighter

effects 
some shine star kinda glow thing or whatever that goes well 

with border

------------------------------------
sorry for all that ;.;


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

lol alright :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 15, 2011)

err umm Set Request





Junior Set 
Effects: Overload it 
Borders: Whatever looks cute
Avatar text: neko enzan
Signature text:Nobodys Needs Love As Well


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2011)

up next

Chrysant

luficer

funk

neko


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

will start sets soon


----------



## Judecious (Jun 16, 2011)

Request-Ava
Stock-
Text-None
Size-Senior and one 150x200
Effect-something nice :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

sexy stock is sexy

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

Chrysant



luficer





funk



neko


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> neko



I love them thank you

Edit:I gotta spread


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

Juju Narusexual


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura, could you make a profile pic for me? :33
Pic: 

Just add some things in the bg if you want.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

sure :33 

sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

juju 

blazing


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure :33
> 
> sig off



Whoops, I did it again!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

juju

blazing


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Kagura!!!

Wanna get a set from you for the first time. 



Senior size, only Zoro. Make it awesome like you always do!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

juju

blazing

Gaja


----------



## the funk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> funk



OMG!! it?s so beautiful pek 
thank you very much Kagura 

edit:
OH GOD I can believe it I did it again 

*sig off*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

juju

blazing

Gaja


----------



## Rima (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura! pek
Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: rounded
Effects: up to you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

forbidden

can ya reupload it? 

but will do


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura-Chan

Requesting a Set
Stock:,
Size: Senior only to hold onto until I am
Effectsazzle Me  
Borders:Whatever you wish
Ava is X 150x200 Text: Make Love To Me[Heart Symbol] 
Sig is Y Text: Love can be found anywhere


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

got it will do rima


----------



## Rima (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> forbidden
> 
> can ya reupload it?
> 
> but will do



Done.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

up next

juju

blazing

Gaja

Liza

Neko


----------



## Rima (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Ari.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



finally picking it up, thanks again Kagura-chan :33


----------



## Chrysant (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Chrysant



thank you, kagura

but could you please just make one person there? sorry I didn't tell you the detail, but I just want one person in the banner, also the words probably I like better put on the corner near the head or above his shoulder. The size would be 500px x 300px. Thank you if you want to do it again.


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Requesting Set 
Stock:  (If possible, if not try this one - )
Size: Junior
Design/Colorings: Up to the artist
Borders: Rounded?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi. :33

Requesting at set.
Stock: 

I'll let you decide what to do with the effects but please don't over do it. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont overdo things  

will do :33

starting now


----------



## ℛei (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Worker: Kagura
Borders: Something smexy
Effects: Simple 
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

YOU FOUND IT HOLLY SHIT ALFRED 

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

juju



blazing



Gaja





Liza







wasn't the best stock


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Reiki

can not resist USUK 






Chrysant


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Neko

Cowboy 

Tifa


----------



## ℛei (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Reiki
> 
> can not resist USUK



YOU DID IT DAMMIT  .I love you I love you I love you 

Thanks,you're the best


----------



## Judecious (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you :33

will rep later.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Neko

Cowboy

Tifa


----------



## Gaja (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gaja



I mean how awesome is that. 

Will rep as soon as I can, and credit of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Neko

Cowboy

Tifa

people can request


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 17, 2011)

Junior sized set please

Do anything you want :33

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

kyousaya will do


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Avatar in all sizes!



Dotted border


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

COULD NOT RESIST


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

will do gogeta

up next

Neko

Cowboy

Tifa

Gogeta


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

tifa


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Neko

Cowboy

Gogeta


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tifa



 I'm in love

Thank you


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you kidding? I think it's great! Look like something is missing though. Maybe some text?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

what would you like as the text???????


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Neko





cowboy


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

people can request


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 17, 2011)

been a while since I've requested I've heard you've gotten even better than before 

set request: 

make the borders for both the avy and sig dotted, add any effects you like

thanks will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

will do :33

nice stock


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Neko



Like always you do amazing work I might just wear the set now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you like 

up next

Gogeta

Newbo


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> cowboy



.....I'm speechless...

That's simply amazing. Can't thank you enough


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you like

up next

Gogeta

Newbo


----------



## IamArtist (Jun 17, 2011)

Set//
Horizontal//
No Text//
Dotted Border//
Stock//http://samurai-pet.deviantart.com/ga...73738#/d1admes

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

will do :33 

and sig off please


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Newbo

artist


----------



## Vash (Jun 17, 2011)

Can I have a set please? 

Senior size

No text
Dashed border
Effects up to you

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

will do with the rest


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Newbo

Artist

Whoop


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

My Friend is afraid to request mind if I do it for him?

Avatar Request
Stock:
Text:Epic Kid
Effects:A blue texture other then that run wild
No Borders 
125x125


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

no border?

ill do no border and one 

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Newbo

Artist

Whoop

Epic Kid


----------



## Chrysant (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Chrysant



OMG!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Newbo

Artist

Whoop

Epic Kid


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Newbo





Artist





Whoop




Epic Kid


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Gogeta


----------



## Vash (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Whoop



It looks awesome 

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

glad you like 

up next 

NONE 

REQUEST PLEASE IM SOO BORED


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Newbo



It looks good but at the bottom would you mind adding in some cool text "The Carmichaels"


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2011)

You told me to put this here so...Can you make me a set with the same 3 character stock that you used to make  ?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Sure thing greed will do now :33 

Up next greed


----------



## Kue (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Kagura, this one might be a little more challenging, I'm not sure.  

Avatar Suggestions:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Signature:



Can you make one of the avatars (whichever one you choose) to match the signature I provided? If you can also add like a cool border to make them match as well, add those nice effects you did with my signature last time, and make the background transparent for the signature that would be great.

So can you please? 

P.S. I'm also a junior member, so the avatar sizes will need to be smaller.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sure thing greed will do now :33
> 
> Up next greed



thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

DEAD MAN 
will do :33


----------



## Kue (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> DEAD MAN
> will do :33



OMG? You don't like it? Or is that you are doing a lot of requests from Deadman images?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Greed





Kue

i tried something new


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next 

none 

REQUEST PLEASE


----------



## Kue (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kue
> 
> i tried something new



I really like the avatar, but the signature. 

I hate being picky because beggars aren't choosers, but can you do a similar effect to what you did to the avatar? I still would like to keep the oval shape that was there before, but I will use your avatar.  I gave you rep already, and I'll give you rep for when you make the signature when I spread it around. 

I'm really sorry, is it okay if you try that?


----------



## Kue (Jun 18, 2011)

YESSS!!! Thank you <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

none

REQUEST PLEASE


----------



## Sora (Jun 18, 2011)

requesting a set from this


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Forbidden         .

but will do


----------



## Sora (Jun 18, 2011)

wait u can't see the stock?


how about now!?!?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

no i cant it wont allow me


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

got it thanks


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

Say Kagura what could you do with this:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

I can do anything what heart desires

if i can see it


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

You can't? 

brb let me try again


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

re upload it please 

and sig off


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

Right, right. 

edit: bah, its tiny wtf. i'll get this right eventually. >.>


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

re upload it on Imgftw


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

THERE.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

good and its soo adorable will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

sora

Kyou

Lacie (VM)


----------



## Epic Kid (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Newbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the ava im sorry if im a bother^^


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

lol your not a bother at all :33

i love requests


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

sora

Kyou

Lacie (VM)


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jun 18, 2011)

*Image:* 
*Graphic:* Set, Junior size--but requesting both junior and senior sized avatars.

Other than that... you're free to mess around to your heart's content!
It's been awhile since I've been here and ordered. Hope this is all right.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 18, 2011)

I would basically just want an avatar. I would like one of two sizes. One that is a senior size, which is 150 x 150, and the other size is the regular member size. I would basically want the part where you can see Naruto's face, and the scroll in his mouth, and if you have enough space. Then I would like you to also crop out the part where he has his hands about to use a ninjutsu.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








I would like the border to be something like this:


I would like the worker to be Kagura, thank you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

will do  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

up next

sora

Kyou

Lacie (VM)

tomato

Suna


----------



## Rosie (Jun 18, 2011)

Set request waifu

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy. You know what I like 
No text

Thanks love


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

holly fucking Christ (im getting UKUS lately)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

up next

sora

Kyou

Lacie (VM)

tomato

Suna

wifu


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: set
Size: junior
Border: dotted
Effects: not so much
Stock:


Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

up next

sora

Kyou

Lacie (VM)

tomato

Suna

wifu

miku


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

starting on some now


----------



## Egotism (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura

Request: set
Size: Senior
Border: dotted
Effects: Totally Up To You
Stock: 

If you could could you cut out the writing on the bottom of it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

sora





Kyou






Lacie (VM)





tomato


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

suna


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

up next

wifu

miku

Ego 

people can request


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagu request please 

set
size: senior
border: dotted
effects: whatever you want 
stock:


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> suna



I repped you up! Thank you very much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

that stock  

will do :33

up next

wifu

miku

Ego

Stella 

people can request


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tomato



Uwah, it's so cute! <333
Thank you kindly! /_saves_


----------



## Lacie (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Lacie (VM)



Thank you so so so so much. Even better than what I expected.
Could you please just give me a matching avatar, but with Kain (orange-haired dude) instead?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyou


Kagu, you're as awesome as KyouSaya now. :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura-Chan

Set Request 
Size:Junior
Stock:
Effects:
Sig is Transparent with Neko Criminal in Trans under him
Ava:Go Wild darling
Border:Rounded for The Ava


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

can do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

up next

wifu

miku

Ego

Stella

neko


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

wifu






Miku


----------



## Rosie (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wifu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I love it waifu, but could I possible have an avie of America too? Sorry I didn't specify earlier  If it's too much work then np


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

ego


----------



## Egotism (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ego



Wuv You! <3


----------



## Ace (Jun 20, 2011)

Other request  I love this one


_Request_: Set




For the avy, I'll like luffy's face. pek Thanks love.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

up next 

Stella

neko

Stone

people can request


----------



## UmWhatever (Jun 20, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Anything you think looks best. 
Text - No text
Additonal Info - Kakashi's hair shows a bit in the corner, so if you could, please cut it out. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

up next

Stella

neko

Stone

Um

people can request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 20, 2011)

Request type: Sig/Avatar
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded

Stocks:

Avatar: 

Signature:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

up next

Stella

Stone

Um

Dark

people can request


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 20, 2011)

Request Avy/Sig

Size-Senior 
Border-dotted

Avy:  

Sig: 

Text for sig: I Thought We'd Always Be Together?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Up net

Stella

Stone

Um

Dark

Wave


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blazing



Thanks!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Neko



You always Dazzle me Kagura-Chan Thx


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Stella





Stone





Um







Dark


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2011)

Set please...:33

Avy: 150x200
Effects/Border: Whatever you think would look best.
Text: Jewelry Bonney 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG that stock (damn its absolutely beautiful will make it epic :33)


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Up net

Wave

Straw 

People can request ~


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stella


OMG thats the hottest thing I saw will rep :ho pek
but I need to spread rep


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 20, 2011)

I promised I'd come here soooo.......

Request Avy/Sig
Senior Ava size
Borders: Whatever you feel fits best. 
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

shes cute :33 

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Up net

Wave

Straw

Lindsy 

People can request ~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Miku



Beautiful  .Thanks dear


----------



## Savage (Jun 20, 2011)

Ava: 


Sig:

Just do whatever you think will make it look good. I'm not really sure on how I should direct you.

Am I able to have the avatar in a 150X200? I don't think, but can you have it in both 150X200 and 150X150 just in case.:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

you can only get one if you are an mod or if you win an contest


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Up net

Wave

Straw

Lindsy

Jiraiya 

People can request ~


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gogeta



They look awesome

Thanks a lot :33


----------



## Ace (Jun 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stella
> 
> Stone



This is great.  Thank you! 


Edit: Damn I'm 24'd.  Will rep you when I can dear.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 20, 2011)

My set was done BEAUTIFULLY, thank you so very much. I'll make sure to rep you when I can =_= Gotta spread it around first.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

glad you all like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Up net

Wave

Straw

Lindsy

Jiraiya 

People can request ~


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't wanna stop using this set but I found a picture I must have done  





I want a Senior Set of this epic image, and on the sig I want the words 

"The end has come" 

you always do epic, so please make this even more epic?  

Thanks Kagura-chan! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

the image is not the best quality but i will see what i can do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

Up net

Wave

Straw

Lindsy

Jiraiya

Ryu


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

starting on some now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

straw im in a summer mood xD





wave 





Lindsy


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

up next 

Jiraiya

Ryu


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the set. it looks awesome.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wave



Its so nice, Thanks kagura.


----------



## Sophie (Jun 21, 2011)

hiii kagura i'd like to reguest from your shop since you make amauzing sets 

Request: A set
Size: junior
Stock: 
Border: dotted , suprise me!
Text: no next 

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

ryu







really was bad stock..


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

up next

Jiraiya

Soph

People can request ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

Kagura darling I think you can do this one for me 

Signature
Size: Junior Size
Effects: Anything 
Text: "GROW UP!!"
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

your a senior.....

will do


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

I know but I just love the junior size  Thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

your weird


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
press enlarge


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

i don't have an account 

check the FC for rosie mami pic spam the last one is very suggestive


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 21, 2011)

Request: Set; two avas (one junior, one senior) + sig
Ava stock: 
Sig stock: 
Effects, background, etc.: Completely up to you sweetie, I don't mind though something dark and creepy would be cool
Text on sig: No-one ever leaves Wonderland

Thankyou Kagura-chan *smiles*


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Kagura this will be my first request, from you other works i know you will do a good job.

Signature
Size: Junior Size
Effects: Anything, nothing to crazy though. ^_^
Text: None
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

up next

Jiraiya

Soph

keiichi

V

rozz

rumble


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Request: Set

Stocks: Avatar 

Sig 

Details: Just make it look visually appealing, as usual. 

Thanks, I hope the stocks are ok 

By the way.. am I allowed to ask for a senior set now?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry  even so, you did an amazing job


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

Jiraiya

Soph

keiichi

V

rozz

rumble

Aeion


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2011)

can i request kagura? 



the stock looks beautiful already(imo)but i want you to use your creativity to make it even more beautiful :33.other things is make the size a little bit smaller and no border please . 

thx .


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

Need a set wifu 
. Ava on the black haired smexy dude. Thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

will do 


*One MORE REQUEST *


----------



## ℛei (Jun 22, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

request: set
size: junior
borders: up to you
effects: something smexy
stock: 

Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

Jiraiya





Soph





keiichi






V


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

rozz





rumble


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

aeion





Zan


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

up next

 Selva 

Iki

People May Request ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> keiichi



Thank youuuuuu


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

up next

Selva

Iki

People May Request ~


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Hm.. seems a little dark.. Looks really, really great though 

and how long do they reply after requesting for a senior membership?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

5 day  

it looks good dark makes it sinister 

and sig off


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Sinister eh..?  Could I see a dark blueish tint?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

sig off 

and that would ruin the quality


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh well, I'll take the first one. Thank you very much Kagura 

I won't get in trouble if I use it right now, would I?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Profile Pic/Set Request

Effects:up to you 
Border:up to you 
Text:even a mafia don has gotta look cute


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright here you go Kagura <3

Set please~
Size: Senior please
Effects: Anything 
Text: Angel for the ava ^^
"Family" for the sig
Stock: 

Avatar focused on Canada please


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

You added that other pic on purpose didnt you 
Anyways, great work.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a seniiaaaaa! 

Thank you very much, Kagura :33


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rozz



FFFFF I love you  Thankyou sweetie, it's perfect <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> You added that other pic on purpose didnt you
> Anyways, great work.



the pic was smexy i could not help it xD

glad you guys like 

up next 

Selva 

Iki

Shota

Angel

People May Request


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2011)

Set please~
Size: 125x125 Avatar and 150x150(for another forum) / 380x150 Siggy
Effects: Up to you.
Text: Meitantei Kaitou (on Sig)
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

up next

Selva

Iki

Shota

Angel

Kuroba Kaitou

People May Request


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 22, 2011)

*Stock* 
*Size* - Point to the additional information category.
*Border* -  Point to the additional information category.
*Effects* - None.
*Text* - Kratos Shinigami
*Additional Info* - I would like the size, and the cropping to be exactly like this:  I would also want you to make me two images, one with a border, and one without one. I would like the border to be exactly like the one you made me before, remember. Two images, one with a border, a border that is exactly like the avatar you made me before, and one without a border.

Also, this is just a avatar type of request. I would also like you to make it a High quality type of avatar, if you can. I hope this is not too pushy, and thank you!

*Note:* I would love the worker to be Kagura, thank you!


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Zan


 
ah perfect .thx kagura .gotta spread rep first .

EDIT:24 hour'ed.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2011)

starting on some now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2011)

ok guys sorry i was busy today but im starting now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2011)

doing sets now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Selva





Iki





Shota





Angel


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou







suna


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Up next 

None 

people can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shota



I love the set thx again


----------



## Kage (Jun 24, 2011)

a request for selva 

i would like the many faces in  turned into a 150x150 avy if it's not too much trouble  just the faces no need to worry about the text. do whatever you like as far as borders and transitions go.


----------



## G (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you make me a Puella Magi set?
Stock up to you


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kage_ 




; ; 

; ; 

; ; 





Thank you Ari XD the set iz bootiful <3 I'll rep when I'm not 24ed >.<


----------



## Kage (Jun 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fucking awesome and so quick! always a pleasure selva <3


----------



## Rosie (Jun 24, 2011)

Set Request waifu

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something hot. But nothing too bright.
Text: "I dare you to love me"

Thanks love


----------



## ℛei (Jun 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .Looks amazing.I love you sooooooo much  Thankies.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2011)

Request for Kagura <3

Junior set

stock:

Effects/border: Do your stuff 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Will do guys 

V

Roise (HOLLY FUCK CHRIST THAT STOCK)

Hokage


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

V








RoRo







Hokage


----------



## Sunako (Jun 24, 2011)

Tonight I'm feeling slashy :x



Can I have a senior set with this please? 
Avatar: 150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

tonight i am in a in an yaoi mood will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

up next 

Sunako 

People can request ~


----------



## Rosie (Jun 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> RoRo


You forgot the text


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sorry kagura 

uhh a set request to forgive me.....

Stock: 

Effects:Anything,Transparency for sig
Text:Z Fighters in love
Borders:anything


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry roro

will do shotacat


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

I edited my request kagura :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

ok          .


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

up next 

Sunako 

Shota


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely love it pek 24'd will rep asap <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

Sunako

Shota

people can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

suna


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

up next

Sunako

Shota

people can request ~


----------



## Paptala (Jun 24, 2011)

Senior Avy (150x150)
Avy and Sig with dotted borders please.
Anu other effects you want to add are welcomed :33
Stock : 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

will do


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 25, 2011)

i would like to request a set be made please 


as long as it looks good, do whatever with it, will rep and cred :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello Kagura my first time requesting in your shop ! Was amazed so far by your works so i decided to make a request too ! 

Anyway here we are :

I would like a Set Avatar(senior Size) and Signature with this :




Effects: Make it as cool/evil/badass as possible please 
Text: in the signature only i would like the words at the middle of the image : Necessary Evil
Borders :Anything that you find cool to be honest you have great taste after all pek

Will rep and Credit ofc


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd like a set from this: 

Junior-sized ofc, and you can add things in the back if you want to. 

I'll cred ofc, but I rep'd you too much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

will do guys :33

will start soon :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

Sunako

Shota

Papi

black

evil

blaze

people can request ~


----------



## ℛei (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm here again 

Request:Banner
Worker: Kagura
Border and effects: Up to you
Stock:
Text: Everybody Wants Some Sauce:The Sasuke x Anyone FC

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

Sunako

Shota

Papi

black

evil

blaze

Reiki

One more request allowed ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Sunako





Shota





Papi







evil







Reiki


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

black

blaze



People can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shota



I love this set  you've done it again


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 25, 2011)

Oooh thank you soooo much !!!  will wear it as soon as i get the senior usergroup.Great job kagura !!


----------



## ℛei (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Reiki



OMG  Looks great .Thanks *must spread to rep you*


----------



## Helios (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello Kagura first time here,i really love your work.

I would like to make me this one an avatar,normal size,make it as cool as you can please i will rep & credit ofc.

Here is the image it might need some re-size ofc :



EDIT: Also make it dark and sinister if possible.Thanks again !


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

will do ~


up next

black

blaze

Helios

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Black


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

blaze

Helios

People can request ~


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura!  I wanna request for set. 

*Stock:* (Sorry for the bad quality, I really just can't resist this couple)
*Avatar text: *Acrima
*Sig text: *Tell me where it hurts, my baby. And I'll love you with a love so tender. And I'll do my best to make those tears all go away.
*Size: *Senior

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

will do 

up next

blaze

Helios

Acrima

People can request ~


----------



## Sunako (Jun 25, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP , THANK YOU SO MUCHO NO I WILL NOT KEEP OUT KUKUKU


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

blaze

Helios

Acrima

People can request ~


----------



## Rima (Jun 25, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you
Work your magic.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

tohru x ohana (just died)

fuck will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

blaze

Helios

Acrima

Liza 

People can request ~


----------



## Rima (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tohru x ohana (just died)
> 
> fuck will do



What? I never said I disliked it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

hey i like them too i just fapped when i saw it xD


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm making a request here for another set, which I will wear sometime in the future. Not now. Sorry. 

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Semi-round
*Effects*: Whatever looks good and make it look epic. :33
*Text*: Put in the background "Kindred Spirits", and put "Fire" on Zuko's (the boy) side, in the background, while put "Water" on Katara's (the girl) side, also in the background as well. 
*Additional Info*: Can you make the avatar focus on Katara, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

semi round ok :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

selva will do that one xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

up next

blaze

Helios

Acrima

Liza

Kitsune

People can request ~


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> selva will do that one xD



Edited for Selva :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



thankies sooooo much  it looks great rep will be given now, and cred will be given when i wear it  thankies!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2011)

*Worker:* Kagura
*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Round
*Stock:* []
*Effects:* Up to you

Take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2011)

will do 

wicked stock


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Kagura-Chan Set Request 



Effects: go wild
Text: for my viewing pleasure [Heart Symbol]  
Borders: Rounded 
This is all


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2011)

Stock: 
Text: Never wanted to feel
Never wanted you to steal my heart / I've never told you before
I've never loved you more
Effects: Just clean it up and make the reaching hands stand out. Some vintage or lomo effects would be nice.
Type: Set; usual sizes and borders.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 26, 2011)

Its a bad habbit, whenever I see good pictures I always come here to let you loose on them  

Request: Set, Two different Pictures. 
Set Size: Senior 
Effects: Go off on them, do as you please  

Stock:

-Avatar Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







-Signature Stock:




I know you like your Cute guys, so here you go :33 

Do epic, just like you always do! Haven't failed at all


----------



## Stripes (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my first time request so here, so I hope  didn't make any mistakes.


*Worker:* Kagura
*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Sig - Senior. Avy - 150x200

*Border:* Round
*Stock:* Sig; [] Avy; [] (Man in the middle.)

*Effects:* I want the sig to be a gif. Basic coloring if you want; scanlines.
Thank you, reps now & later. Take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

up next

blaze

Helios

Acrima

Liza

Kitsune

shotacat

hollow

Ryu 

stripes

NO MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

starting some sets now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

blaze







Helios



Acrima





Liza


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

Thunder











Kitsune






Roma


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

up next 

Shota

Ryu

stripes

People can request ~


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2011)

Great work as usual! Thanks.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kitsune




Oh. My. Gawd. IT'S FUCKINGOGKKGSJNDSKNKN,NNNLNM GORGEOUS!!!!!!!111      

Thank you so fucking much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

+rep and will cred you when I wear the set.


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the avatar gave Rep +Credit


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 26, 2011)

*Worker*: Kagura
*Request Type*: Set
*Size*: Normal
*Border*: Anything you think its cool
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: Make it Dark and awesome as always 

Will rep & Credit ofc


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

up next

Shota

Ryu

stripes

Evil

People can request ~


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Roma



Thanks. Will rep soon.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 26, 2011)

I would like a request, I would like to use this stock: 

Do whatever you want with it, add any effects you want, and for the border. I would like the same border, as the one you made me for the Naruto picture before. I would like the worker to be Kagura, thank you! Do not forget to make it HQ though, lol. Thanks. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

glad yu like roma

i'll make it as HQ as i can

up next

Shota

Ryu

stripes

Evil

Suna

People can request ~


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Avatar: 150 x 150 of her face and hair and all.

Borders: I want one with none and another with a border of your choice.
Also if possible, can you color in the avatars? Have half colored and the other black and white please

Effects: You know how I like it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

i just need to know her eyes and hair color 

and will do


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i just need to know her eyes and hair color
> 
> and will do



Hair: Yellow

Eyes: Blue

Also I was going to request a trans but Selva is out right? And do you know how to do one?

If so, Trans sig.

Sig 

I want the three. But instead of it being two colors, I want it just that gray. Also for the text in the sig, instead of the current lettering, I want

Fireworks "Nakama"
Tercera Espada

and

Fireworks
Tercera "Nakama"


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura I have another CG set for you.

Senior Size

Avy: 

Sig:

Text for sig: I will persevere

Borders: dotted

Effects: up to you


----------



## Vash (Jun 27, 2011)

Request =  Set please 

Ava


Sig


Borders dotted.

Effects = whatever you think looks awesome

 thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

if it has a white background give it to me

up next

Shota

Ryu

stripes

Evil

Suna

Fireworks

Rider

Saiyen

NO MORE REQUESTS (until i post tomorrow)

People can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I edited my request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks 

and sig off :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

up next

Shota

Ryu

stripes

Evil

Suna

Fireworks

Rider

Saiyen

NO MORE REQUESTS (until i post later today)


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura i have edited my post.Made it from Senior to normal size since they seem to slack and they dont grant me senior membership


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

will do 

and i'll resize the other one


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura! That is awesome! I lurve eeet to the max!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Omgwtf so awesum I wub you! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

glad you guys like starting on sets NOW


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 27, 2011)

edited my request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota









Ryu


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Could you do some typography only on an already done set? Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Evil









Suna (I fucking hate the stock)


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Fireworks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Up next 

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Saiyen

Rider

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Could you do some typography only on an already done set? Thanks



i guess


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it, but could I also get a senior size for the avatar? 

(Fuck, I need to spread.)


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Whats with the face? 

Here are two avas, i am not sure which one to use, so do ze text on both of em :




Ava Text : They took everything from me (use capitalizing to your choice)

Sig : 



Sig Text :
Line 1 : They are responsible
Line 2 : And they'll pay

P.S. use capitalizing to your choice

I will use it on another forum (and here, probably) and i'll credit you for it


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shota



I FUGGIN LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

easy request 

gotega


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

fireworks 2


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shota
> 
> Ryu



good as always


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Saiyen

Rider

People can request ~


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 27, 2011)

Little heads up, please turn off your signature before posting TeenRyu. I know I shouldn't be saying this, but since Kagura forgot to say it, I might as well say it. Please turn it off, thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is on vaca)

Saiyen

Rider

People can request ~


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 27, 2011)

Requesting set

Size: Senior
Text: Line 1: The power of victory shines upon you!
Line 2: Behold! The shining X7!
Source: 

Everything else is up to you love


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

ohh digimon will do


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you love


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

your welcome sig off deary


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

i'll think for something for the text 

will do


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> your welcome sig off deary



Sorry


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 28, 2011)

Senior set request plz. :33



Can you cut off the top where it says Rin Okumura and Blue Exorcist?

Text: 悪魔の子なんかじゃない

Anything else is fine. :33

Thank you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Will do blue


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Saiyen

Rider

Kanade

Cloud

blue

People can request ~


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys. Can you make this pic (for avatar) *Senior *size?  Take all the time you need. thanks.



Uploaded with


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Saiyen

Rider

Kanade

Cloud

blue

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

is doing all requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Saiyen





Rider





Cloud





blue


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Kanade

People can request ~


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue



Thank you, Kagu! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

Kanade

People can request ~


----------



## Metaro (Jun 28, 2011)

Yo  ! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Asking again 
Avatar 125x125
signature 200x400 
Stock: 
Colors as you like .
 thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanade





Met


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next 

Stripes (i might just do the ava only since selva is one vaca)

People can request ~


----------



## ℛei (Jun 28, 2011)

Request for Kagurita 

Request type: set
Borders: up to you
Effects: something extrasmexy
Stock: 

Make it smexy please .Thankies


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rider



Thanks again Kagura


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in love with my new set 

Your are a goddess among us Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

up next 

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

Iki

people can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

che told i gotten better


----------



## Vash (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyen



Shiiiiiiit!! Looks awesome 

Thanks Kagura 

I'm 24'd. I'll rep ya soon


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Set Request Please



Set Size:Junior 
Effects:I don't know anything is fine 
Borders:umm yes solid not dotted
Details: Could you only include The 4 waitress Ash,Oak,And Green Haired guy plus pikachu. Also in text can it say "Gotta Serve Em All!"

this was the original I deleted


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

up next

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

Iki

shota

people can request ~


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2011)

Requesting a senior set kagura.

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Would like the sig size at 500x370.

Design/colors: Do as you see fit.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Met



AAAAH!!!  thank you!
but must spread first


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

will do mura


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

up next

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

Iki

shota

Mura 

people can request ~


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2011)

YoYo

Request: A sig
Image:

Image Size: Whatever you find suitable, as long as it is within senior limits.
Special requests/designs: Do whatever you feel like. Have fun with ze image lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

will do i love that pic xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

Iki

shota

Mura

Raiden

people can request ~


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 29, 2011)

Signature and avatar please, Kagura-san (:

Avvie:



[including the 'i <3 you' bubble, it's a cute touch to the pic]

Signature:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

Iki

shota

Mura

Raiden

Dark

people can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Iki





Mura







Raiden



Dark


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

stripes (ima just do the ava since selva is on vaca)

shota

people can request ~


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Mura



Awesome work as always kagura.

Reps are on the way.:33


----------



## ℛei (Jun 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



OMG I love you 

Hawt set is hawt 

Imma love this set.Thank you Kagu 


EDIT: must spread


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Kag. It looks awesome lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

glad you like 

Up next shouta

stripes

PEOPLE CAN REQUEST ~


----------



## Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

I want a gif + normal picture set.



1.05 - as far as you can go

plus this picture: 

Anyone can do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

selva is on vaca 

I can just make a set


----------



## Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> selva is on vaca
> 
> I can just make a set


Kay


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes 

eternity


----------



## Xerces (Jun 29, 2011)

Requesting new set. Theme can be anything, preferably Uchiha, but it doesn't have to be. Same design as my current signature (3 panels with something inside, same size/spacing, same borders etc.)


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

eternity

Xerces


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a request for Kagura:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like these two:
[/URL]
[/URL]

Can you make me a set out of Gaara, and just a avatar out of Tobi? I would be willing to rep you up twice. Anyway for the Tobi avatar, please do not add soo many effects. I would like the avatar to be similar to this:  I would like effects, but Tobi to still be noticeable. I would like two types of avatars. One that is size 125x125, and another that is 149x199. Now, I do not want you to increase the size and make it look exactly like the 125x125, I want it to be different. If it is a 149x199, that means you must add Tobis mask, everything above the mask, some of Tobis clothing, and Tobis chain in the bottom in front of his clothing (Attached to his weapon), if possible. As for the border of both the avatars, I would like it to be: 

If you have to increase the size in order for the border to fit, go right ahead. As for the Gaara set, basically do whatever with the Gaara set. Same border as the Tobi one though. So for the Tobi avatar, I would like the size: 125x125 & 149x199, as for the Gaara, 125x125 & 150x150. Remember what I said about the Tobi avatar size 149199 though. Anyway, good luck Kagura!

*Note:* Remember, do not forget to make it high quality. Lol.



I will be willing to rep you up twice Kagura, anyway good luck!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

will do :33

up next

Shota

stripes

eternity

Xerces

Suna 

PEOPLE CAN REQUEST ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i would like to request a set :33
do anything you think will look good :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

not the best stock but i'll come up with something :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

eternity

Xerces

Suna

Blackfire

PEOPLE CAN REQUEST ~


----------



## Rosie (Jun 30, 2011)

Set request waifu

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I'm looking for a dark-ish theme. Nothing too fancy though
Text (don't forget ): "Two of a kind"
Also, give my an avie of both of them

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

the stock is delicious will do :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> not the best stock but i'll come up with something :33



if you need me to find a better stock thats no problem :33 just say the word and i will give you a better stock to work with :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Here i am again  

*Avatar Request*

*Stock*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Anything you think its cooler,i have absolute trust in your taste 
*Effect*: Hmmmm i will tell something that i always say...make it dark and sinsister pek
*Text*: None


----------



## KohZa (Jun 30, 2011)

set kagura :33.in a one piece mood . 



do whatever suit the stock and none border pls .pls make the size small as possible.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

*T*hank you very much *K*agura. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Starting requests NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

eternity

Xerces

Suna

Blackfire

Evil

Zan

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Rosie (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't forget me Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

eternity

Xerces

Suna

rosie

Blackfire

Evil

Zan



NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW

lol i was doing yours xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

eternity





Xerces





Suna


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

rosie





Blackfire


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

People can request ~


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 30, 2011)

I freaking love it Kagura!!!!! Thank you so freaking much, Ima use this for a LOOONG time.

Shit, I need to spread some rep.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd like a set, senior size. Everything is up to you, I'd just like to have "*Noi, Blue and Gaja ~ Best Friends*" somewhere in the sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blackfire



omg its amazing  thankies soo much rep and cred will be given :33

EDIT: actually imma wearing this set in about a week ok bc i just put on the other set you made me..i hope you dont mind


----------



## Vash (Jun 30, 2011)

Profile picture please.


Size 170x170
Border - Dotted

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

gaja

saiyen 

People can request ~


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> eternity



Its lovely Kagu-chan!  Sonk yooo! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Rosie (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks so much waifu! I have to spread, but I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> glad you like


can you pweesh give (forgot her name, the one of your workers that do gifs) the full request when she returns?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll see what i can do but shes not gonna be around for a while


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I'll see what i can do but shes not gonna be around for a while



Ok, thats fine, just asking. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

i see alright 

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

gaja

saiyen 

People can request ~


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 30, 2011)

Hehe you got me again 

Junior set

Stock: Any stunning Natsu fanart/manga colourings(NatsuxErza if u can find any)

Effects: work your magic

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you,


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

will do 

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

gaja

saiyen

Roku

People can request ~


----------



## Weather (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd like a set.

Size: 500px X 300px the Sig 160Px X 160 Px for the Ava.

IMG: 

Effects: I'd leave it to you, but the color please blue.

Extras: Mi nick in the IMG (on a corner)

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

will do sig off please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

will do

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

gaja

saiyen

Roku

weather

People can request ~


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 1, 2011)

Mami Stock ~


*Spoiler*: _ava_ 








*Spoiler*: _sig_ 







or


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

perfect will do 


EVERYONE STARTING REQUESTS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

Evil

Zan

gaja

saiyen

Roku

weather

Milk

People can request ~


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 1, 2011)

We already talked about the details and everything, your epic Kagura-Chan!  


So here's the stock~ 



Thanks :33 and could you also make an Ava out of Secundum? (the one who said Teritum in the upper right corner) greatly appreciated


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

Evil



Zan





gaja







saiyen


----------



## Sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

wassup kagura ?   
it's bout time to reguest a new set  oh yez pek

reguest; set
size; senior
stock; 
effects; border,dotted, just make it prutty plz 

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

Roku








weather


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

MIlk


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

will do Soph :33

up next

Shota

stripes

Ryu

Soph

People can request ~


----------



## Weather (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Kagura but... I'm sorry the Nick in the IMG was my nick: Weather.

Suppose I didn't explain clearly.

If it not much problem can it be fixed?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

lol thanks


----------



## Weather (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Kagura, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Vash (Jul 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saiyen





Thank you


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like another set plz <3

Signature:



Avatar: 



Once again, I trust your judgement with other details... But could you please add text to the avatar saying 'DB' [though not with the apostrophe's around it]


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it Kagura, 24'd will rep asap


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah i can do that dark :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

up next

Shota

stripes

Ryu

Soph

Dark
People can request ~


----------



## Sora (Jul 1, 2011)

requesting a set
dotted borders
sig source: 
avatar:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

me like 

will do


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow pek amazing, thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

glad you like ~

up next

Shota

stripes

Ryu

Soph

Dark

Sora

People can request ~


----------



## KohZa (Jul 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Zan


that looks just good to me :33.thx again .have to spread rep around first

would you mind putting a text "Black leg Sanji" in the sig?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2011)

glad you like ~

up next

Shota

stripes

Ryu

Soph

Dark

Sora

People can request ~


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 2, 2011)

Kagura

Junior sized set please
With this  - the one you gave
You promised you'll make it less dark so yeah please do that


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

will do  ~


----------



## Helios (Jul 2, 2011)

_*Avatar Request*_​
*Stock*:

*Size*: Normal
*Border*: Not dotted,anything else is cool 
*Effects*: I want them to fit the image. 

Also is it possible to remove that red letters in the image ?

I will rep +credit of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

will do

glad you like ~

up next

Shota

stripes

Ryu

Soph

Dark

Sora

Helios

People can request ~


starting requests now


----------



## KohZa (Jul 2, 2011)

im 24 hour'ed kagura so i can't rep ya now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

thats alright 

requests are coming around 10 this evening


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys
Shota





Ryu





Soph





Dark






Sora


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

up next

stripes

benzai

Helios

People can request ~


----------



## Sora (Jul 2, 2011)

good job as always miss kagura

u make excellent sets


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sorry for the delay guys
> Shota



Thx Again another fap  worthy set


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

up next

stripes

benzai

Helios

People can request ~


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

Could I request please? 
Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever you decide.

Could the avatar be of the guy in front?

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

nice stock :33 

will do 

up next

stripes

benzai

Helios

Proto

People can request ~


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ryu



Amazing!  but one more thing.. could you put the word "Cosmo Entelecheia" across the sig?  pppwwweeeeeeaaaaasssseeeeeee?  if it isn't too much


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

here and sig off please


----------



## Vash (Jul 2, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

Ava 


Sig


Border dotted.
Just work your awesomeness

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2011)

will do my little vegeta fanboy(as well i will enjoy it because of my fangirlism xD)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

will do

up next

stripes

benzai

Helios

Proto

saiyen

People can request ~


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2011)

ari~
Request: avatar
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: one dotted and one w/o
text: if you can, I'd like "Seto Soujiro" in nice writing :33
Effects: whatever you think looks nice


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 3, 2011)

*SET REQUEST​*
*Stock :* 


*Size* : Senior
*Border* : Anything you find cool
*Effect* : You know exactly what i like  althoug i would like you to try something different,make it as cool as possible 

I will rep you and Credit as always pek

Also about the Avatars if it is possible i would like 2 :

The first to have the face of the character that is far back. [see left half of image]
[*]The second one to show the chararcter in the avatar who is standing.[see right half of image] 


*Take your time :ho*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

will do guys

up next

stripes

benzai

Helios

Proto

saiyen

Starr

Evil

People can request ~


Starting requests now ~


----------



## Gaja (Jul 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gaja



Rep is there, likewise credited. And as always loving your work Miss Kagura-chan!!! 

Will wear it with pride.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 3, 2011)

Kagura CG set again 

Senior Size

Avy: 


Sig: 

Text for sig: I'm not scared or afraid

Effects up to you.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2011)

Avy request
150x200

Text-Bump
Effects-all out
Border-dotted and solid


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Set Request Junior: time to finish 2 days(so I can swap sets like promised ) 

Stock:  

Details: do what you can also 2 avis 1 of Netto other of Enzan 

Text: I hate that I love you.....


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

will do guys xD


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do guys xD




pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

benzai





Helios



Proto





saiyen





Starr


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

up next

Stripes

Evil

rider

vegeta

shota

People can request ~


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you so much, Miss Kagura! 
It's amazing.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

up next

Stripes

Evil

rider

vegeta

shota

People can request ~


----------



## Vash (Jul 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saiyen



WOW... I love it 

Thanks Kagura, I knew you would make it amazing


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

Stripes

Evil

rider

vegeta

shota

People can request ~


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 3, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, IT'S A BEAUTY!!!


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Starr



thanks babe.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2011)

up next

Stripes

Evil

rider

vegeta

shota

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2011)

ok evil is banned soo 

stripes

rider 

vegeta

shota 

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> thanks babe.



ohh forgot glad you like


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 4, 2011)

*SET REQUEST​*
*Stock :* 


*Size* : Junior, Senior & 150 x 200.
*Border* : I would like the avatar's border to be just like your avatar Kagura. As for the signature's border I would like it to be the same as your avatar Kagura. Although, could you make two versions of the signature. One without a border, and one with a border like your avatar? Thanks. :33
*Effect* : You know exactly what I like. 

I will rep you and Credit as always pek

Also about the Avatars, if it is possible, I would like 3 :

 The first to be a normal junior size.
[*] The second one to be a senior size.
[*] The third one to be a 150x200, remember to put whats lower the face of Madara as well. Madara's weapon, hair, everything in the top, armor, etc. 


*Take your time :ho*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

rider





vegeta



shota


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

ok evil is banned soo

stripes

evil (banned)

Suna

*
People can request ~*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota



I love it!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagu-chan can you give me a royai set please? Thanks a bunch! <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rider



Thanks again Kagura, I still have two people left so, I'll be back again later.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 5, 2011)

Requesting!

1: Gif avatar, Junior-sized, dotted borders and from this video:  From 0:45/0:46(That moment she widens her eyes) to 0:51. And can you get rid of the subs please? 

2: Gif/Image sig, Junior-sized, dotted borders and with these things:
- , from 8:26 to 8:39(Right before the moment her hair is being pulled). I'd like this in the center of the sig. :33 And again, no subs. 

- , the white-haired on the left side, and the blonde on the right side. cut the red stripe off, and make a overflow with the gif, please.

3: Gif, dotted borders junior-sized and from this: . From 0:03(The moment she goes into euphoria mode) to 0:08(The moment she leaves euphoria mode). And this time, leave the subs in it. :33

Whew, it feels like I'm doing my groceries here!


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagura I got a good stock for you 

set: 
with dotted borders and any effects you think is good with this


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ok evil is banned soo
> 
> stripes
> 
> ...



 rep and cred : F


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

Stella Loussier said:


> Kagura I got a good stock for you
> 
> set:
> with dotted borders and any effects you think is good with this



will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

stripes

evil (banned)

Suna

moon

stella 

People can request ~


----------



## Egotism (Jul 5, 2011)

Kagura Siggy Request
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Up To You
Size: Senior
Stock: Look Above You


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2011)

will do guys :33


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 6, 2011)

GAH I FEEL BAD FOR REQUESTING A SET AGAIN SO SOON BUT I REALLY WANT MY OCS FEATURED IN MY SET.

So if you will PLEASE do so... I'd like a set.

Signature: 

Avatar:



Can you have the avatar switch between scenes kinda like in your pic...? Just flash between the girls, take turns showing each one. The pic is too big to include it all, obviously, so I was hoping you'd make the .gif so that it has one girls face [and if it'll fit, maybe their upper body so that you can see some of their costume... but it's fine if that's too much] then it flashes to the second girls face, and then continues on in that pattern.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

i really suck at gifs....(i wish ny selva was here)

but i will do it :33


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay  thanks! I edited my post above.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

stripes

evil (banned)

Suna

moon

stella

Ego

Dark

Goku

People can request ~


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 6, 2011)

What up, Kagura? Making a set request I will wear in the future (God, I sound like such a setwhore. )

*Request Type*: Set
*Worker*: Darling Kagura :33
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Round
*Effects*: Add whatever makes it look good and epic, please? 
*Text*: "With these flames, I will avenge you." 
*Add. Info*: Can you make the avatar focus on Roy (the guy in the middle), please? 

Thanks, Kagura.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna get this set before Greed gets another awesome one.

*Request Type**:* Set
*Worker**:* Kagura 
*Stock:*Request Type: Set
*Stock: *
*Border:* Round corners with black border all around
*Effects:* Anything that makes Accelerator look amazing.
*Text:* "I strive for something beyond the strongest, that challenging me would be the most ridiculous thought ever, that fighting me would be a sin!"(If you can though. It's a pretty big text. Doesn't matter if you don't do it though. It's just something extra.
*Add. Info:*Can the avatar only have Accelerators face please? As for the sig can you get most of Accelerator in there? I know it's impossible to get the full pic in the sig. 

Thanks, Kagura. 

I really hope I am not asking for too much for a first time request.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

nothing is impossible 

only when its LQ but this 

Im gonna have fun 

will do kitsun


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

up next 

stripes

evil 

Suna

moon

stella

Ego

Dark

Goku

Kitsun 

Sin 

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

also sin SIG OFF


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

Kagura a set request well anything with Netto and Enzan plz thx


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 6, 2011)

Shit, I forgot to ask. Can my set be senior-sized (but not huge. Hope I make sense here. ), please, Kagura-chan?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

sure ~         .


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2011)

Junior Set Kagura <3

Stock: 

Effects: work your magic

Love you loads ;p


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatar of Jigglypuff.

150 X 150 

Can get rid of that weird snail like thing under the leaf on the flower?

Trans avy please with a simple black dashed border.

Effects: I want her eyes to be sparkling like pearls

Color Jigglypuff (I left a color reference in the spoilers)
Color the grass green
Color the leaves a dark green
Color the flowers yellow petals. Red center. Green stem
Also you can get rid of that awkward black patch behind Jigglypuff


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

^will do

evil





moon





stella





Ego


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

Kitsun





Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

Suna

goku

dark

shota

rumbling 

fireworks 

*if i forgot anyone tell me *

People can request ~


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kitsun


OMGKDSGLFGKJDNGJNDKGN,ZXMV,XBVX,

OH. MY. GOD. HOLY SHIT. HOLYSHITSSHITHSISHSISHISHISHSHSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Baby, I love this set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Kagura!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't rep you now, 'cause I have to spread'em.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



You are the best!

   pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

glad you like come again


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2011)

Suna

goku

dark

shota

rumbling

fireworks

if i forgot anyone tell me

People can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

hey kagura can you do something with this? 



can you work your magic and make 2 sets from this and color it if you'd like

I want a ava of each boy


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

holly shit 

sure


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the Set Kagura,awesome as always.

Repped and Credited. !


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Suna
> 
> goku
> 
> ...



I requested earlier aswell


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

Suna

goku

dark

shota

Hokage

fireworks

if i forgot anyone tell me

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

Suna

goku

dark

shota

Hokage

fireworks

if i forgot anyone tell me

People can request ~


----------



## Shichibukai (Jul 7, 2011)

Avatar size: Junior & senior, please.
Stock: []
Style: ??? Whatever you think will make it look best.
Effects: Same as above, if you will.

I used Kelsey's avatar request layout to make it easier. Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> moon




OMG Thank you! Me gusta so much


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

will do glad you like moon ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## ℛei (Jul 8, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you
Stock: 

Make my Barny-Bunny supersmexy plz .Thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

Arrrrrrri!

type: avatar
size: 150 x 200
stock: 
border: none
other: just Teresa, nothing too fancy plz


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

goku






dark





Hokage





fireworks



Shichi


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

up next

Suna 

Shota

Iki

Stacy 

People can Request ~


----------



## Shichibukai (Jul 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shichi


Thanks Kagura, I really like it.


----------



## Vash (Jul 8, 2011)

Set request please 

Ava


Sig


Border -  Dotted
Add any effects you think would look awesome. I trust in your fangirl ways 

Thank you


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 8, 2011)

Love it thanks kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

will do saiyen :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

up next

Suna

Shota

Iki

Stacy

Saiyen

People can Request ~


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stella


 thanks Kagura pek


----------



## Rosie (Jul 8, 2011)

You gotta make this super sexy waifu. Like so so *hot* 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Sexy as fuck. But nothing fancy/bright. Don't go overboard with effects.
Text: "Three's Company"

I look forward to it


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

will do (fell off my chair)


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> cuby
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much bro  Sorry I forgot pek


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice set, Goku should've never ended up with Chi-Chi 



There's really not much to do with this one

- Transparent
- Senior sig/avy (close-up)
- Cool borders
- More artsy effects to give it some life
- Sig should have "For there are no more wolds to conquer..." written somewhere, not too stand-out, not too unnoticeable

If you can accomplish this task, the world will be yours for the taking in 7 days and 7 nights, my son 

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

that will be hard to trans but i'll do my best and i'll do a regular set as well


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Well trans is the least of my worries 

You don't have to if you don't want.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

i want to   .


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2011)

up next

Suna

Shota

Iki

Stacy

Saiyen

Rosie

Cuby

People can Request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2011)

Btw, where's Selva?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2011)

shes on break 

doing requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2011)

up next

Suna

Shota

Iki

Stacy

Saiyen

Rosie

Cuby

People can Request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shes on break
> 
> doing requests now



Why nobody tell me that?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2011)

i did........


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2011)

up next

Suna

Shota

Iki

Stacy

Saiyen

Rosie

Cuby

People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

Shota






Iki





Stacy



Saiyen






Rosie


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

up next

Suna

Cuby

People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

cuby when i trans it it looked terrible soo i made two sets


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

up next

Suna

People can Request ~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



Holy shi---- Barny-Bunnyyyyyyyyyy .Looks faptastic.Thank you a lot


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> cuby when i trans it it looked terrible soo i made two sets
> 
> -snip-



Sets are incredible  Thank you so much, I'm taking both. I'll reupload them too.

Repped


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

up next

Suna

People can Request ~


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I LOVE IT. THANK YOU WAIFU 

I'll be getting to your fic later today, okay? :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 10, 2011)

*SET REQUEST​*
*Stock :* 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size* : Senior
*Border* : Anything you find cool
*Effect* : Make it dark please i dont want the white bakground in the set.

I will rep you and Credit as i always do.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

will do ~  .


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Banner Request 

If you know megaman give it a techno like text and effects. 

This as a Banner that says Megaman.Exe Net-World 


Text: Here are the stats,rules and regulations 


Text for this: Have Fun Net Battling to The TOP!!!


----------



## KBL (Jul 10, 2011)

*Set request.*

*Stock*: 



*Size* : Senior
*Border* : Dots please.
*Effect* : Make the sig more colorful and add the effects you wish.
*Avatar*  : I want an avatar of Gajeel (The guy with long dark hair on the right, he looks pissed), add the effects  you wish...Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

will do you two ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

up next

Suna

evil

shota

KBL

People can Request ~


----------



## Ace (Jul 10, 2011)

Requesting Set

*For avy:* The girl with the red bandana.

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2011)

will do ~            .


----------



## Vash (Jul 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyen



Just as expected. Perfect 

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

up next

Suna

evil

shota

KBL

Stone

People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

starting on requests now


----------



## Sophie (Jul 11, 2011)

hiiiiiiiii bby awesome kagura pek wanna reguest a set 

I would like 1 ava and 1 signature using 2 images for the avatar and another for the signature! can u do this?  

ava stock:     

sig stock:   

size: senior
boder: dotted
effects: go wild, surprise me. xD lol

thanks very much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

sure :33                 .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

Suna

evil





shota







i think i read your request wrong i'll do it again .....

KBL





stone




People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

up next 

suna 

Evil

soph


people can request


----------



## Prototype (Jul 11, 2011)

I need you to work your magic, Kagura. :33

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avatar:
Sig:
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever you decide

Many thanks.
EDIT: Turned off sig, lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Ace (Jul 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2011)

up next

suna

Evil

soph

proto

people can request


----------



## KBL (Jul 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> KBL



Thanks a lot Kagura !

It looks fantastic. Reps and credit for ya! :33


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 12, 2011)

*Set Request*
Stock: 

*Size*: Junior and Senior please
*Border*: Dots
*Effects*: Make it more colorful and some more awesome effects of your choosing.
*Avatar*: Focused on his face pwease.

Could you remove that black bar underneath his arm please and thank you.


----------



## Helios (Jul 12, 2011)

*Avatar Request​**Stock:*



*Size*: Normal
*Border*: Not dotted anything else is good.
*Effects*: Kinda dark but dont overdo it,i would like the white background of the picture to be more dark.also put those nice lines.


*EDIT : I would like you NOT to zoom in the face of the given picture.I want the character to fully appear on the image*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

will do guys 

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

that will be hard for a 125x125 but ok....

up next

suna

Evil

soph

proto

Madara

Helios 

people can request


----------



## ℛei (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Kagura :euei

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders: up to you
Effects: soft,simple,but pretty
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

sailor moon 

will dooooooo


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 12, 2011)

Avy request please Girl-Toy Kagu 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I want the Text say 
"The Doctor"


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful and awesome works Kagura 

Request: set
 Size: junior


Avatar:


Sig:


 Borders: dotted
 Effects: simple and soft

Thank You


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

WILL do guys 

up next

suna

Evil

soph

proto

Madara

Helios 

Iki

Saphy

Yume


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

no more requests until tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Evil





soph





proto





Madara


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Helios (vm his it for thoughts)

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

People can request ~


----------



## Helios (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kagura,its awesome as always


----------



## Prototype (Jul 13, 2011)

Your work is truly the best, Kagura. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kagura this one is awesome


----------



## G (Jul 13, 2011)

Senior set
borders black and white
stock


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

v

People can request ~


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Madara


Thanks so much but could I have it in 150x150 since im so close to senior membership?


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG your amazing. Thanks so much


----------



## Sophie (Jul 13, 2011)

> soph



Very beautifully done! >w< 

thanksss   I need to spread some rep >.< ugh


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

^ Sig off

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

v

People can request ~


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola Kagura-chan. Have request for you.

*Request Type*: Banner
*Stock*: Can you combine these two images together somehow and make them into a banner?     (For the second one pic, can you not include the labels on it?)
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text*: "Junjou Romantica" and "Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi"
*Add. Info*: N/A


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

v

Kitsune 

People can request ~


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 13, 2011)

Can I please just have an avatar this time, Kagura-san? With this stock...



EDIT:

Senior size plz <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

sure 

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

v

Kitsune

Dark

People can request ~


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 13, 2011)

Requesting a set


Border: Black Framed
Effects: Whatever you think looks good



Border: Anything is good
Effects: With a dark war theme, otherwise, whatever you think looks good. 
Background: Black/Gray
Text: Replace the words DRRR!! with "Nothing is Unbreakable" In ghost letters, 

Sorry if this is a bit much to ask, thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

ohh wow  

I LOVE HER

will doo (need to stop drooling)


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2011)

request type : avatar
size: 150x200
stock: 
no border
nothing too fancy plz


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

will do 

most requests will be all done today


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2011)

Make me two avas please ( senior size )

Stocks :  , 

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

up next

Iki

Saphy

Yume

v

Kitsune

Dark

Starr

Ana

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Iki





Saphy



Yume





v





Dark




King


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Starr


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

up next 

Kitsune

Ana

People can request~


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Yume



I love it  Thank You


----------



## ℛei (Jul 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



OMG,so pretty  

Thank you so much .*wearing it now*


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

love it thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

ana


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ana



They're lovely  

but im 24'd , will rep ya later


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> King



Perfect, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

Kitsune


People can request~


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Starr



nom nom nom


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Kagura  this is a set combination for both you and Selvia..  

For the Sig, I want an animated sig from this video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAmBth3GpjQ[/YOUTUBE] 


From time slots 4:50-4:56/57  

And I want it done like you have in your examples, with these two pictures [If it isn't much trouble  ] 





I couldn't find a good one of The guy in red via Anime like, if thats alright  

If thats possible, that would be epic Selvia! 


Now for my favorite Kagura, I would love if you could make the usual for me out of these. 





Im going to be wearing this set until the 8th of september, in mix-match. So if possible I would love for you to do it as epic as usual Kagurai  


Thats all I need, if this is too much let me know and I'll change it; if it isn't, I leave it in your hands. Thanks in advance!  



And if both sig's could read "Tales of Xillia" across them, that would make me squeal fandom  thanks guys!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

will do my part soon 

selva will do he part in a month


----------



## Vei (Jul 14, 2011)

Senior set request for Kagura. 

Stock: 
Border: Whatever you think looks best
Effects: Same as above

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

will do ~       .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

glad you like

up next

Kitsune

ryu

Vei

People can request~


----------



## lathia (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Kagura, I come to bug you!

Request - Avatar
Links:
Size - Junior 125x125
Borders - Dotted, square/rounded
Text - None

I'm being greedy but can I get one similar to what I have but can you add some of those cool effects you do? One rounded and one square if you don't mind. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

sure but i can't do the border you have now


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 14, 2011)

Do I have to wait a bit before requesting again?


----------



## Chrysant (Jul 15, 2011)

@Kagura,
request a set please

link: 
border: black

thank you so much


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

Legendary Madara said:


> Do I have to wait a bit before requesting again?



no                        .



will do chry


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 15, 2011)

*I am requesting a Set.*

*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior and Senior please
*Border*: Any border is fine
*Effects*: Just something awesom 
*Special*: Can you remove the entire circle thing that says render by sasuke18

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

will do 


up next

Kitsune

ryu

Vei

Lat

Chry

madara

People can request~


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jul 15, 2011)

Request for Kagura

*Type:* Avatar only.
*Stock:* (Let me know if it's too small and I'll find something else.)
*Size:* 150x200
*Border:* Dotted, like the one I have now but without the inner-white border.
*Effects:* Something simple; I'm just requesting because I don't want it to be too plain, but I'd rather keep the original colors intact for the most part. Could you resize it to keep the person's entirety in the shot, rather than cropping away? And maybe rotate it 20-30 degrees to the left to give everything a slant? Actual filters/effects are up to you.
*Text:* None.
*Other:* N/A


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

*Set Request:*Junior 

*Details:*Hmm it's viral so make him look sexier 
*Text:* Viral (in a handwriting like text) 
*Borders:* I'd like a black portrait like border for the sig and no border for the avi.

Thx


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

will do guys ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

ryu

Vei

Lat

Chry

madara

Winchester

shota

People can request~


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 15, 2011)

brb changing post I would see your VMs after posting here. xD


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 15, 2011)

use this. xD


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

ryu

Vei

Lat

Chry

madara

Winchester

shota

Kyousuke 

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saphy



Thanks for the awesome avy Kagu 
rep and credit of course!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

*Announcement*

 i have a new worker (she did my set)

give a warm welcome to Vocal Violence 

Ryu she will be taking you other request


also starting on requests now ~


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Kagura-chan, I found new stock for Junjou Romantica. 

Is this better?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

thats fine i'll try to do something  

with both stocks


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> i have a new worker (she did my set)
> 
> ...



Thats fine :33 as long as I get the one I wanted you to do  your sets amaze me every time x3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2011)

okay Vocal Violence take off your pants and show me your stuff  /lol
Kagura i originally wanted you to make this for me but since you're so busy GODDAMN YOU
oh well there are other people who are talented mk


*Spoiler*: _go wild_ 







150x150. 
um i don't care about the border/effects
Text: Best friends


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

milk I'll take it but vocal does giffs xD


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 











Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Examples (for Kagura)_ 










I'll have some more later.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2011)

dayum
oh well Kagura take it then


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

ryu





Vei





Lat



Chry


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Madara





Winchester



shota





Kyousuke


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

up next 

Kitsune 

Milk

People can request ~


----------



## Chrysant (Jul 16, 2011)

@Kagura,
thank you so much
the set and the avatar are beautiful


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota



Thanks Again Kagura-Chan like usual it's faptastic


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> i have a new worker (she did my set)
> 
> ...



If Vocal Violence takes gif requests, could she take over the request I made few pages ago? 

The post:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Blazing CobaltX said:


> Requesting!
> 
> 1: Gif avatar, Junior-sized, dotted borders and from this video:  From 0:45/0:46(That moment she widens her eyes) to 0:51. And can you get rid of the subs please?
> 
> ...


----------



## lathia (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu
> Lat





Thanks Kagura, I love them!


----------



## Vei (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vei



Thank you so much. It's beautiful.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jul 16, 2011)

Request: ava and sig
Ava: 
Sig:


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyousuke


Bawww~. 

Thanks kagu.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Uchiha Asura said:


> Request: ava and sig
> Ava:
> Sig:



will do ~                 .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

People can request ~


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 16, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> If Vocal Violence takes gif requests, could she take over the request I made few pages ago?
> 
> The post:



Sure.
I'll have it all done today.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



awesome!  thanks kagura and Vocal!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

People can request ~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Kagura-chan 

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Stock:


Thank you dear


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

will do ~      .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

Miku

People can request ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiya!! :33 i would like to request a set be made please :33



make it look pretty and great please  i know you can do it 

will rep and cred~ 

thankies in advance


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_ 










I couldn't fit quite as much in the avatar as you wanted, due to junior file size limits, I hope that's okay.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> Hiya!! :33 i would like to request a set be made please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do 

ohh wow vocal


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

Miku

Black

People can request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 16, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG OMFG OMFG KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA~! THAT'S *SO* AWESOME!!!!!!  pek  

Srry for my overuse of smiles, but I'm so happy! 

EDIT: Is it me or is the third gif extremely slow?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

will do ~        .


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 17, 2011)

Request: set
 Size: junior


Avatar:


Sig:


 Borders: dotted
 Effects: simple and soft


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

yes will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

Miku

Black

goku

Yume


People can request ~


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Jul 17, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: avatar:150x200,sig:400x200
Stock:
Borders: rounded
Text:Hody Jones on the sig


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

will do ~         .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

Miku

Black

goku

Yume

Darking

People can request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd like a set from this: 
I want the ava to be 100x100 and idk about the sig's size. Both with black border and you can add small special effects if you want to. 
Text: Only on sig: "The Legendary Thunderbird"


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

up next

Kitsune

Milk

Uchiha

Miku

Black

goku

Yume

Darking

Blaze 

 NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2011)

HURRY THE FUCK UP ARIEL


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> up next
> 
> Kitsune
> 
> ...



Wait, did you just deny my request?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

STFU Nicky im doing it 

no blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

starting requests now they will be up by 1 am or 12 pm


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

ARGH


starting requests now


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jul 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I WAS SOOO FUCKING CLOSE FINISHING ALL My REQUESTS AND JUST By DOWNLOADING ThAT MY COMPUTER RESTARTED ON ME WITHOUT EVEN ALLOWING ME TO SAVE
> 
> sorry guys i need to stat a painting now doing all requests WEDNESDAY



Why god, why!?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

because life is a pain


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

Kitsune

Milk





Uchiha






Black





goku





Yume


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

Miku





Darking





Blaze 





Kitsune


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

Up next 

NONE

people can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

you hate me yet I'll request a set.

Do whatever you want with this.


Just have nice text say Hiei


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

well no i don't hate you i just really wanted to kill you before 

i do love you 

will do


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



omg i loooove it  you do soo good with everything lol thankies rep and cred will be given 

EDIT must spread and get un 24'd first sorry


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 18, 2011)

ABOUT TIME YOU TWAT <33


I LOVE YOU AND I LOVE IT THANK YOU <3

though if you could, could you make the font cursive?


----------



## Ace (Jul 18, 2011)

Requesting set 
Stock:

Effects: Up 2 U.

Border: dotted please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

holly shit 

will do (my yuri thoughts are tingling)


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 18, 2011)

that'll do pek thanks mamacita ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

up next 

Shota

Stone 

people can request ~


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really not sure how to ask this, but here it goes anyway!

I would like  as an avatar. Also, could I have a secondary one? It's a GIF from . The times are 19:05 - 19:07 (where the close up of Kushina's face ends.)

Then (sorry this is so much!) I would like a signature made  (the colours are so pretty! I was wondering if you could make it look good.) And  (again - feel free to do whatever to it and maybe chop off the side bits?) Finally, from , from 19:17 - 19:26ish.

Okay, thanks! [:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

ok me and vocal will do this one but sig off deary :33

just click the ✔  where it say _show your signature _


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!!

Is that okay? [:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

yup 

up next 

Shota

Stone

Red

people can request ~


----------



## Duffy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _request_ 





Sig: 450x400 
boarder: dotted black
effect: gold like effect
text: "When I'm Gone. . ."



Avatar: 150x150
boarder: dotted black
effect: gold like effect


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought Kelsey was doing your request 

if you delete it from his place i will do it


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Yume




Thank you! I love it!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blaze



That's so fucking awesome! 

YES I CAN FINALLY REP YOU AGAIN!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

up next

Shota

Stone

Red

people can request ~


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kitsune




GURL, I. FUCKING. LUB. IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :WOW

GREAT FUCKING JOB AS ALWAYS, MS. KAGURA!!!!!!!!!!!! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

up next

Shota

Stone

Red

people can request ~


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* Kagura 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Round corners with black border all around
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good.
*Text:* “I’ll show you what true guts are!!"
*Add. Info:* Can you get most of the burning sun in there?

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

up next

Shota

Stone

Red

Sin

people can request ~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jul 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Miku



AWESOOOOOOOME  

love it.Tank you sooooo much Kagu-chan 

I'm 24'd .Will rep you tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

up next

Shota

Stone

Red

Sin

people can request ~


----------



## Duffy (Jul 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i thought Kelsey was doing your request
> 
> if you delete it from his place i will do it




Ya ignore my request, Kelsey said that he would be busy so I was posting somewhere else but ya it's finished, my bad.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

yup               .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

up next

Shota

Stone

Red

Sin

people can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Empathy (Jul 20, 2011)

Gotta request, for you Kagu :33 ;


*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Border:* dotted
*Size:* Senior, with some room for some extra stuff
*Effects:* Up to you, just have it match  avatar, so I can have a set

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2011)

Request ~

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Image: 

Effects: A dark effect/evil looking effect

Bordor: surprise me

text: "I am the roots that grow in the dark."

Thank You!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Shota





Stone





Red


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

sin


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

up next 

empathy 

hiruzin

People can request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shota



Thank you Kagura-Chan


----------



## Ace (Jul 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone



Fucking awesome!!!   Thank you!   Will rep ASAP.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sin



Ah it's amazing!


Thank you so much Kagura!pekpek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

glad you all like ~

up next

empathy

Hiruzen 

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you  MUST CRED


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, Kagura!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

glad you all like ~

up next

empathy

Hiruzen

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

You mean like put your name in our sig right? I always do that.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 20, 2011)

Kagura-sama 

request: banner
effects and borders: up to you
text: :Happy Birthday Sasuke"
stocks: 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

up next

empathy

Hiruzen

Iki

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2011)

May I just ask when, around, do you estimate my request to be ready?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

anytime i want  

or tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

I still have my GIFs to come. But take your time, VV! I don't want to rush you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

she will do it soon don't worry :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

up next

empathy

Hiruzen

Iki

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Prowler (Jul 20, 2011)

can anyone just resize this gif to *100x100* x3 ?  



will rep . and cred


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 20, 2011)

Prowler said:


> can anyone just resize this gif to *100x100* x3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> will rep . and cred





:33


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey kagura

Set request
Stock:
Text(on the sig): Sona x xIPainIx   (anywhere i dont mind)
effects: work your magic

if the stock is too bad quality, i'll change 

Thank you again


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

i will see what i can do


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 20, 2011)

*Set request*

*Stock*:

*Size*: Senior 
*Border:*: Whatever you think looks best
*Effects*: Just something awesome

Thank you in advanced.

P.S I deleted this request from SasuNaru's shop because I don't know when I would actually get the set.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

thats all i needed to know and sig off please :33

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

up next

empathy

Hiruzen

Iki

Hokage

Madara

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2011)

Kagura, would it be okay if I edited the pic I want or did you already start?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

you can edit                          .


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2011)

I edited it. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> :33


thank you x3


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2011)

*Avatar please*

*Stock*:
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Size:*Senior

*Effects:* Yellowish,fiery look. 

Border: Whatever you like. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

i cant even see the stock


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 21, 2011)

Im sorry. i dont understand how this works. can i request a signature be made that isnt already made, through an idea i want the artwork on?

like if i say i wanted a signature with kyuubi. is that okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

empathy



Hiruzen







Iki



Hokage





Madara


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

up next 

Peduso

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you very much. I  it!


----------



## Empathy (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> empathy



Lovely thank you, Kagu. You always treat me well.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

New Request~

Type: Set
Stock: 
Border: Suprise Me!
Effects: Someing Demonic like/evil looking

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

up next

Peduso

hiruzen 

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much i love it (need to spread)


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2011)

New request

*Type:*Set
*Worker:*Kagura
*Stock:*
*Border:* Square corner with black border
*Effects:*Whatever you think looks good.
*Text*:?Are you making fun of me? Cause it sounds to me like you want to become a nice corpse.?

Thank you :33


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> *Avatar please*
> 
> *Stock[/B
> Size:Senior
> ...


*

Can you do a Sig for me too? Sorry I asked so late.
Stock:
Size:Senior
Effects: Whatever you like*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

I CANT SEE THE STOCK BUT SURE 

and sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> New request
> 
> *Type:*Set
> *Worker:*Kagura
> ...



will do :33

but sig off as well


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

up next

Peduso

hiruzen

Sin

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there a way to go back and take my sig out from that post?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

just click the check in the editing section


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

go to edit > Go Advanced > scroll down and check off show sig


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2011)

Got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> \
> 
> Madara



Beautiful as always Kagura-Chan. Credit will be given of course


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

glad you like i think?

up next

Peduso

hiruzen

Sin

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Vash (Jul 21, 2011)

Avatar request please 

Ava


Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 

Dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

will do 

the stock is fantastic


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

up next

Peduso

hiruzen

Sin

Saiyan 

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 21, 2011)

Request, please


Set
Senior size
Transparency
Two versions: one set with borders and another without borders


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

transparency......will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

up next

Peduso

hiruzen

Sin

Saiyan

Basil

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2011)

^^

may i request every alex mercer picture i have?


----------



## ℛei (Jul 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



Oh shi----------- .Looks faptastic .You're my goddess.Thank you so much


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> ^^
> 
> may i request every alex mercer picture i have?



gogeta 

Maybe one each day or soo


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2011)

me loves you too

woman, i am away for 9 days, that's why i will give you 9 requests :ho

1st


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4165/martinssecondprototyper.png

no border(i'll add them, servant woman!)
whatever effects
no text




2nd


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5583/prototypebykeisukegumby.jpg

you gunna love this stock
same as above




3rd


*Spoiler*: __ 



you want to work huh




4th


*Spoiler*: __ 



i am flippin' you off




5th


*Spoiler*: __ 



and there is not a damn thing you can do about it




6th


*Spoiler*: __ 



btw no flowers pls. or keep out




7th 


*Spoiler*: __ 



mess up the second request and i'll go circles too distracting on you




8th


*Spoiler*: __ 



be sure to implement c4d/smudging




9th


*Spoiler*: __ 



don't make them 550x500 b/s. pro gfx artist size




Bonus!
10th


*Spoiler*: __ 



thank you for wasting your time reading this nonsense. have fun


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

haha very funny 

cg4.......

will do


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 22, 2011)

which  one can't you see? The Sig and the Avatar?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

sig and sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Sin





Saiyan




Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

hiruzen


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

up next 

Peduso

People can request ~


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



Oh thank you Kagura pekpek

gonna rep you asap.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> hiruzen



Thank you so very much Kagura.     I love it. He looks like a demon from hell!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

well that was the plan


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Requesting a set made from this



Something similar to what Original Sin has.

*Text*

_"Feel the glory, meatbag. Your value as a human being, obediently let me have it."_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

thats HUGE 

will do


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Can I have the text in mine changed to this?

_"I'm about to save this world. Therefore, I have no more use for you. Feel the glory, meatbag. Your value as a human being, obediently let me have it."_

Sorry, I know it's a bit late.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

nah i didn't even start it will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Greed

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you, Kagura.


----------



## Vash (Jul 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



I love them 

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Greed

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Jackk (Jul 22, 2011)

*Set request-*


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 










*Spoiler*: _Avatar focus_ 









*Size:* Junior & Senior, if it's not too much trouble. I think I can only wear junior size right now, but I could use the senior set someday 
*
Border:* Dotted please.

*Effects:* Up to you.

Will rep and cred, of course.

Also, if I can make another request; I would like a *sig* from the following stock-


*Spoiler*: __ 









If the second request is too much to ask, forget I asked for it; I'll request it another day. 

Thanks in advance Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

nahh i can do it will do ~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Set Request*



*Size:* Senior

*Sig:* Trans

*Ava:* Focus on face, Border up to you


And as I say to everyone who helps me out with requests, take your time, I'm in no hurry. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

will do babe ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Gogeta

Greed

Jackk

Zax

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Greed







Jackk

the first stock was terrible 







Zax


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Gogeta

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Jackk (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jackk
> 
> the first stock was terrible



They're great; I'll be alternating between the two for quite some time. You're amazing Kagura. pek

Just out of curiosity though, by terrible first stock you mean that it was too low quality, you didn't like the actual picture, or both? Anyway, I really like what you did with it; the effects are great, thanks!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 23, 2011)

I need a new signature.

Can you make me a sig with RM Naruto in the middle and Itachi and Nagato at the sides.

Thanks in advance, your good at finding pictures than me.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

oh i love the paring it just was terrible quality


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I need a new signature.
> 
> Can you make me a sig with RM Naruto in the middle and Itachi and Nagato at the sides.
> 
> Thanks in advance, your good at finding pictures than me.



yes                   ~


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 23, 2011)

you finished with the Avatar?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Gogeta

Kakashi

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 23, 2011)

This is where I did it.


Did I do it right? thank you for your patience.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

starting requests NOW


----------



## Rosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Set request waifu 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, something sexy. But nothing too fancy
No text

Thanks love~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

just to spite me 

will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Gogeta

Kakashi

Rosie

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

profile picture
no effects
borders black and white


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

will do ~ .


----------



## Jackk (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> oh i love the paring it just was terrible quality



Ahhh... I see. Sorry about that, I did try to look for a better quality image for that first stock. But I really liked that picture I gave you, and that was the only resolution I could find for that particular one. =/ 

At least you still managed to do something great with it though.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Stock: 

Oh,I want ava on Hibiki please.
Thankies


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Zax
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



um, how do I say this correctly?


I was sorta hoping for the after image to be part of the trans. 

Sorry, I probably should have specified better. :sweat

If it's too big of a hassle to redo, just tell me. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

nope i can do it


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Peduso

Rosie

V

Iki

Zax

Gogeta

Kakashi

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Rajatapaus (Jul 23, 2011)

2 links in case it gets deleted from other source.

Skin: Green as goblin
Clothing: Purple
Style: Classy and elegant

Background and other details I leave to you. I also would like to have the bubble removed, and the characters right side of the hat and shoulder drawn full.

You will be credited


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

is this for avatar.....


----------



## Rajatapaus (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> is this for avatar.....



Yes it is.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

at least its easy will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Peduso





Rosie





V



Iki





Zax





Raja


----------



## Rosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Could you possibly lessen the effects? I didn't want anything too fancy or bright


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

huh i thought soo...


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next

Rosie

Gogeta

Kakashi

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Rosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Try working with this stock:

As for the effects: Minimal. No colors, lights at most. 
No text.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THIS COUPLE I HAVE MOTIVATION

BTW I JUST TRIED AGAIN....


----------



## Rosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


So fast!  I like them both. I'll rep you twice and will wear both soon :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

up next 

Gogeta

Kakashi

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Zax
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much dear. 


Repping and crediting. :3


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 24, 2011)

Set please~
Size: 125x125 Avatar and 150x150(for another forum) / 380x150 Siggy
Effects: Up to you.
Text: Shinichi 
Stock: 

Thankies so much. <333


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 24, 2011)

Another request for ya. 


Set
Senior size
Remove all the numbers and calendar stuff at the bottom of the image
Remove that line that passes vertically through the image's center
Have the avatar focused on the face
I leave the choice of effects and borders up to you, dear Kagura


----------



## Rajatapaus (Jul 24, 2011)

Original:

Mirror1: 
Mirror2: 


Your edited: 




Well there are some little mistakes. You made his left shoulder to be round, if you look closely it doesent look anything like his right shoulder that is more square like. The left ear got some purple in it. The background cannot be described as "classy" or "elegant". It should be something that fits the picture more.

Otherwise you did great. The head is colored just the way it is supposed. However the clothing color seems like it is from other world compared to the color of the head, and that is not a very good thing.

Also the canes handle should be black, and his gloves white (the black parts are ok.). That is my fault, because I should have mentioned them clearly. The other flaws like the shoulder are not tolerable and should at least be fixed.

I respect that you do this work for free, but atleast the big flaws should be fixed 

I understand that this request might be a little different than your previous ones, because this is supposed to look more mature and "real", so I understand. Just tell me if you cant do it, and I can request it somewhere else.

Thanks


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, Kagura. :33 How many times are we allowed to request sets to be made?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

^ you can request now if you want dear

and everyone will do ~





Rajatapaus said:


> Original:
> 
> Mirror1:
> Mirror2:
> ...




hmm you know i don't usually do colorings 

go to REDASATOMATO 

im sorry im going have to turn it down


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Kakashi

Basil (dammit your geting me into an touhou mood)

Kaitou

Red (reserved) 

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Uchiha



Thanks a bunch, Kagura-chan, it's awesome! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

your welcome but sig off ~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



OMG beautiful pek.Me like.Will wear it soon *when I'll be able to rep you again*.Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

up next

Gogeta

Kakashi

Basil (dammit your geting me into an touhou mood)

Kaitou

Red (reserved)

People can request ~

and you can request as much as you want i don't care for rep but you MUST CRED


----------



## Lmao (Jul 24, 2011)

Junior sized set,whatever effects you want

Will rep and cred


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, girl. :33

Okay, for the avatar, I would like:
1)  please. I just want Kushina in it (and please try to get as much of her pretty hair in as possible!)

And for signatures:
1) 

I don't want any heavy effects please. I would like a few though... Not sure what though.

Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

will do ok 

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2011)

You're the best! Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

your welcome ~

up next

Gogeta

Kakashi

Basil (dammit your geting me into an touhou mood)

Kaitou

Red 

H2


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura I have one request for you once again.

Can you please re-size it so It can fit as my sig. And as for the avatar I want the face and Neck of the Sasuke on the far right. You may add special effects if you think it's necessary. Thanks, I'll give you credit and some Rep+ in return


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/039/7/2/Dark_Sasuke_Wallpaper_by_Timagirl.jpg




EDIT: Link doesn't seem to work... But If you copy and paste it in the search bar it will. Thanks again.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

Gogeta (VMd)

Basil (dammit your getting me into an touhou mood)





Kaitou





Red





H2


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next 

Mystic 

people can request ~


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil (dammit your getting me into an touhou mood)


Gorgeous! pek

Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Kagura

Trans of these three people


However I want them all seperate so they are all their own image.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

would you like me to keep the size?


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

fine                 will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

Mystic

fireworks 

people can request ~


----------



## Jackk (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Kagura, could I request a matching avatar  that you made for me the other day ? (, if you still need it) And dotted border please. I requested that sig without an avatar the other day, but I was thinking now that a matching avatar may be good, if it's not too much too ask right now; I don't want to abuse your kindness.


----------



## Jackk (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol that was quick, thanks! You're the best.

I will have to give you a late rep later though; I need to spread. =/


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

Mystic

fireworks

people can request ~


----------



## Lmao (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job as always,thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

your welcome but sig off :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

Mystic

fireworks

people can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystic


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

fireworks

people can request ~


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you, Kagura!! :33

Could I also have  made into an avatar please? (Again, I would just like Kushina in it.)

Thanks!


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2011)

Kagura can you please do this one?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Set

Stock: 

Borders are black and square

Effects: I'll leave it to you not too much of it since I want both the angel and Touma in there. Also can what ever you do have some nice blue in it? Maybe light blue?

Text: The two figures clashed following the shortest distance to their opponent.At the same time, the Star of Bethlehem has crumbled as it can no longer take the pressure.

Kamijou Touma.
Once again, he has welcomed ‘Death’.

Additional info: Can the avi have touma in it please?




Thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

sure ~       .


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kagura! Looks great like the last one! Rep+

EDIT: Can't rep... Got to spread some reputation around. I'll rep you as soon as I can though.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you. Gonna spread rep around first but will rep asap.

EDIT: Actually can you make it a wider? It seems to big a sig for someone thats not a senior. Also, it looks like there are weird purple lines on the bottom. Can you take those out? 

Sorry if I am asking for too much 

I don't need the set right away because I plan on using it later. So please don't do it so fast


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

its not a big size 

its under 500 

i'll take them out


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much from the heart. I am sorry for the trouble


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

no trouble at all i hardly have any requests ~ 

and your sig dear


----------



## ℛei (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm here again 

Request: set
Effects: up to you
Borders: up to you
Text: "Our love will never die"
Stock: 

Thank you <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

will do ~       .


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2011)

just an ava
no border (or whatever you think looks good)
whatevs effects
no text

thx


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

will do ~    .


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 25, 2011)

Can you make this into a set please?



It's not for now, I'm using it later.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

i'll do my best  but the quality is tearing my eyes ...


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next 

Iki

Gogeta

Greed


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Red colourization and rounded edges for border.
Set please Kagura.
Senior size.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

will do ~                            .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

Iki

Gogeta

Greed

Twin

people can request~


----------



## VioNi (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey mofu!  

Can I get a set with this pic:


Size: Senior
Border: Whichever you prefer
Effects: Cutesy and junk :33
Text: You can add some if you like but you don't have to. 

Thankies! Will Rep&Cred of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

the stock is gorgeous   

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

up next

Iki

Gogeta

Greed

Twin

VioNi

Madara (VM)

people can request~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Kagura I need a faptastic set! 

I want a super sexy yaoi tastic Sasuke Uchiha Set! 

Pwease Kagura after your teasing.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

alright will do 

which paring SN or IS


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

ItaSasu is my choice.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Madara







Shotacat


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Shotacat



Thx Kagura-Chan my next set will be a cuter one.......


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Iki


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Gogeta


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed

Twin

VioNi

people can request~


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Madara


I really really like these like alot. I'm going to keep my word ofcourse  thanks alot Kagura-Chan.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gogeta



thank you 

i better not see you say that you could've done better, or else


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed

Twin

VioNi

people can request~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 26, 2011)

Set plz! :33

Avatar: Flash by all their faces with a "Zoof!" effect(Can you understand? ), dotted borders.
Sig: Suprise me, and can you get rid of the text? :33


----------



## Kryptic (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Kagura :33

Do you mind just making me a set with ?

Senior sized, dotted borders, any effects you can add. Also, for the avi, gif between both their heads :33

Hopefully you're not too busy~ Thank you!


----------



## Chronos (Jul 26, 2011)

Requesting!

Size: Senior 
Stock: 
Borders: Whichever you like
Text: Add if you want 
Effect: Anything that might look good on it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, girl!! 

I have a request for a set to be made from . I don't mind what you do with it. I'll be using it as a sig and my friend will be using the set sometime. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

holly shit i was out browsing and come to this 

Will do  ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Hey Kagura :33
> 
> Do you mind just making me a set with ?
> 
> ...



me and voca will work on this together


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Set plz! :33
> 
> Avatar: Flash by all their faces with a "Zoof!" effect(Can you understand? ), dotted borders.
> Sig: Suprise me, and can you get rid of the text? :33



this will also  be a voca and me project ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed

Twin

VioNi

blaze

cryptic

chrono

Red


people can request~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

looks hot.Thank you soooo much 

*damn I'm 24'd to rep you *


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

chrono


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Red


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, Kagura. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed

Twin

VioNi

blaze(in the process of second part)


cryptic (in the process of second part)



people can request~


----------



## Chronos (Jul 26, 2011)

You work fast 

Great work. Rep+


----------



## Anarch (Jul 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 




hope stock is good enough 




make me a set Kagura 

avatar should be of of Naruto

senior size.

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

its good will do ~


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Size: Senior 
1st Line: The Golden Sword of Destined Victory...
2nd Line: ...Caliburn!!
3nd Line: This is...
4th Line: The power to cut anything!

Do me proud Kagura! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

CANT SEE STOCK 

i want to see the stock


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> CANT SEE STOCK
> 
> i want to see the stock





Here's the link. The image wasn't appearing?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

forbidden


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Does it work now?


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura!! :33

I'm in love with !! And yes, it is Rankai.  I would like some effects, but lighter than that Sakura one you did. Just a sig please!

And  as an avatar please.

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Does it work now?



SABERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr

will do :33

and RANKAI will do 

but SIG OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed

Twin

VioNi

blaze(in the process of second part)


cryptic (in the process of second part)

arch 

Lacie(VM)

kanade 

red

people can request~


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks :33


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

2 ava's Kagura 

1 (150x150 and 150x200)


2(150x150)


Dotted borders.

Thanks you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

holly shit  *is holding her nose*

is today give kagura a noes bleed day  

will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

blaze(in the process of second part)


cryptic (in the process of second part)

arch

Lacie(VM)

kanade

red

Saiyan 

people can request~


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

Request for Kagura-san 

*Request:* Set
*Borders:* Like this:

*Size:* Avatar 100x100 and signature 450x250 (=
*Text:* 'Eu sou o sil?ncio. A pris?o das palavras'
*Stock:*
*Style/Effects:* The focus on the kagamine twins (= I leave the rest up to you \O


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, I can request, can't I? 

Junior sized 2 avas.

Ava 1:
Stock: 

Ava2:
Stock: 

Borders of your choice. Thanks in advance, dear.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

will do guys ~

and sigs OFF

arch





Lacie(VM)


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Request for Kagura-san
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Borders:* Like this:
> ...



Sig off please


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

kanade

deal with the pink......>_>





red





Saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

blaze(in the process of second part)


Kryptic (in the process of second part)

Vamp

Meddy 

people can request~


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

Request: set
stock 

senior avatar of the second panel
borders black and white

Transparent signature of the last panel
get rid of the background and ground Neji's standing on.
Thank you.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

V said:


> Request: set
> stock
> 
> senior avatar of the second panel
> ...



will do ~           .


----------



## Anarch (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> arch



Kagura ,  so awesome 

I'll wear it tomorrow , its quite late here , i'm slee... :sleepy


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

V


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey beautiful, me is here :33
Requesting senior av, sig max dimension 460 plz
Do what you want, simple and bright (*w*)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Med


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Hey beautiful, me is here :33
> Requesting senior av, sig max dimension 460 plz
> Do what you want, simple and bright (*w*)



will do                    ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Med



Gaah, I can't rep you today~ *dies*
These are awesome, Kagura, thank you, sis!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Vamp





Quiny


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

blaze(in the process of second part)

Kryptic (in the process of second part)

people can request~


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



I love them 

Thank you


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Quiny


Ahh so beautiful 
You're so zippy too! I'm just in awe 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

blaze(in the process of second part)

Kryptic (in the process of second part)

people can request~


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

Amazing  Thank's (=


----------



## Jackk (Jul 26, 2011)

*Set request*-


*Spoiler*: _Stock:_ 









*Size:* Junior

*Border*: Dotted please.

*Effects:* Up to you. Just make it awesome like you always do~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

really is this noesbleed kagura day

will fucking do


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

jakk


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2011)

Request :33


Set
Senior size
This picture has somewhat of a dull, dry look so fix it up with whatever effects you think look great
When making the sig, try to avoid chopping off any parts of the image if possible


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

do you want the red border on it?


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> do you want the red border on it?


Nah, you can remove that if you like. Feel free to put on a border of your choice too.


----------



## Jackk (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jakk



It is perfect Kagura. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

basil


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 26, 2011)

Set request for Kag:

Stock: 
Dotted boarders 
Text: I'll never let you go
Effects up to you. 




I'll also have the avatars for the gif requests done and put up within the next hour or so.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

will do                  ~


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks. I'll wear this set in a couple days or so.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

voca


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> voca



That looks great.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

up next

Fireworks (weekend)

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

blaze(in the process of second part)

Kryptic (in the process of second part)

people can request~


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 26, 2011)

Kryptic Ava



Blazing Ava


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

sigs 

kyptic 



blaze


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2011)

Requesting Set 

*Stock:* 

*Text:* Makoto


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 27, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Blazing Ava



Awesomesauce.


----------



## G (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanted the avatar from the second panel not from the first
also can you keep the dust and effects in the transparency


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

now you say it


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

how am i suppose to do that if you want the ground gone....


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> *Text:* Makoto



OMG CUTE MAKO WILL DO


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

*Stock:* 

Avatar Request
Size: 150x150
Dotted Borders
Effects: Up To You

Siggy

Stock: 
Dotted Border
Effects: Up To You


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

cant see the ava stock ~

but will do ~


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

What about now?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

holly shit 

now i see it


----------



## Lacie (Jul 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do guys ~
> 
> 
> 
> Lacie(VM)



Thanks so so so so much Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

up next

Fireworks (weekend)

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

Stone

Ego

People can Request ~


----------



## G (Jul 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> how am i suppose to do that if you want the ground gone....



I see youre not skilled enough


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

ohh thanks wth is your problem jerk


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

up next

Fireworks (weekend)

Greed (weekend)

Twin (Monday)

VioNi (weekend)

Stone

Ego

People can Request ~


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

V said:


> I see youre not skilled enough



Negged


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 27, 2011)

V said:


> I see youre not skilled enough



Wow, you're A gigantic jerk with all those deserving capital a. 

Since you're not skilled enough and doesn't understand ONE SHIT about working with graphics, I'll explain to a retarded brain so you can properly shut the fuck up.

That page you requested is almost impossible to clean the background unless you're someone really patient + have a tablet because using mouse is plain impossible. Also, if you hadn't noticed, Neji's left leg is placed behind the background so she'd have to re-draw the leg. Coupled with this, even the most skilled person will take one day to do your crap, but Kagura is a busy person to waste her time to do something like that. Not to mention the action lines, the spaces in between is really small, so you have to personally clean up ONE BY ONE.

I want to see you try something like that.

Don't open your mouth to say something stupid if you're incapable to do by yourself.

*negging forever*


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Wow, you're A gigantic jerk with all those deserving capital a.
> 
> Since you're not skilled enough and doesn't understand ONE SHIT about working with graphics, I'll explain to a retarded brain so you can properly shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

ok guys that enough thanks for your support and Twin sig off please


----------



## Vash (Jul 27, 2011)

mali said:


> Negged



This           .

/spam


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Kagura, can you color/add color/effects to a manga scan?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

i can add colors but im not sure i will color it if its terrible quality no


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Twin (Monday)





Stone





Ego


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

, , 

Senior Size for all. Add whatever borders and effects you like.

btw I still need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

this will take a while....


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Feel free to refuse.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

no i an do it just wait for the weekend


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

Shall I take this, darling?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

that would be very helpful med thanks :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

So that would be a collab work. 

I'll color them and you'll make the set and profile pic, okay? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

ok deal :33


----------



## kidloco (Jul 27, 2011)

V said:


> I see youre not skilled enough



lol noob, learn about design graphic before ask something and later said shit like that, you a noob..


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

alright quite with the spamming 

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

People can Request ~


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

medduch, are you very good with colorings?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

uhh shes one the best at another forum im at and unlike others who colors here she take requests not at her shop but here..


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay good, thank you.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing as always


----------



## Sera (Jul 27, 2011)

Kagura-chan!! :33

I would like  as a sig with the words:
"_I'm counting on you to take care of Sasuke._"
"_That was always my plan!_"


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

One down!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

^ HOLLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 
med you really seize to amaze me 



Red Haba?ero said:


> Kagura-chan!! :33
> 
> I would like  as a sig with the words:
> "_I'm counting on you to take care of Sasuke._"
> "_That was always my plan!_"



will do ~


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you                        .


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 27, 2011)

Another set request.  

*Request Type*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Round
*Effects*: Add whatever makes it look romantic and enchanting. 
*Text*: "Our love breaks through barriers"
*Add. Info*: Can you make the avy focus on the girl? And for the sig, can you make the pic look more horizontal?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

will do OMG LOKI X LUCY soo adorable


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 27, 2011)

ANOTHER LOKI X LUCY FAN???????!!!!!   

GURL, I'm gonna (lovingly) squeeze the life outta you! pek


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone



Thank you Kagura.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh snaps, forgot to ask: can you ignore and/or take out the whole "Key to my heart" thing on the pic?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

lol sure ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

Red

Hiruzen

shota (VM)

Fighting 



People can Request ~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 27, 2011)

Links: 
- Time: 
* For sig: 00:21-00:30

* For avatar: 3:50-3:52



- Description: zoom in on her face for the avy while stile showing her hands turning of the lightning please

- Borders: any


- Member: Senior please

vm me when your done with it so i know to come pick it up


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

Red

Hiruzen

shota (VM)

Fighting



People can Request ~


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2011)

V said:


> I see youre not skilled enough



i know but don't tell her that you ass

You will burn in hell


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

Red (later today)

Hiruzen (first request later today)

shota (VM) (later today)

Fighting (later today)



People can Request ~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 28, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: FC banner
Size: you know
Effects: something smexy
Borders: up to you
Stocks:  

Make it perfect as you always did.Thankies


----------



## mali (Jul 28, 2011)

Request:set
Size: Senior
Effects:Anything that you think makes it look cool.
Borders:Normal 
Stock: 

Pleaseeeee


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

will do Both ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

Red (later today)

Hiruzen (first request later today)

shota (VM) (later today)

Fighting (later today)

Reiki (midnight)

Mal (Midnight)

People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Diddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Kagura-chan!
Request: Set
Effects,size and all that.It's up to you,I trust your amazing skills.
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

will do (your in the midnight batch lol i dont sleep xD)


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Could you add something to the bottom left corner to make it less empty?

Like maybe including this logo?

*Spoiler*: __ 







Sorry if I'm being a pain


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

sure ~                   .


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

hey I need banner for my wapsite. I got my old one  I want something cooler now. same size at this


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

pirato said:


> hey I need banner for my wapsite. I got my old one  I want something cooler now. same size at this



20 posts


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

awwwww nuuuuuu please  pls pls pls I will get by writeing there and asking you


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

please  im trying to make naruto fans site in my language... its gona be the first one on mobile phones and I really need help with design


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

Red



Hiruzen



shota (VM)







Fighting


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

pirato said:


> please  im trying to make naruto fans site in my language... its gona be the first one on mobile phones and I really need help with design



stop spamming


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (weekend)

Reiki (midnight)

Mal (Midnight)

sasusaku (midnight)

People can Request ~


----------



## Vash (Jul 28, 2011)

2 ava's please Kagu 

1: (150x150 and 150x200)


2: (150x150)


Dotted borders

Thank you


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, Kagura-chan! :']


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> 2 ava's please Kagu
> 
> 1: (150x150 and 150x200)
> 
> ...



will do ~      .

OMFG


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Huh? What happened to the signature, the avatar, and the profile picture?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

that is the profile pic 

coloring takes time soo be patient med does have a life 

and sig OFF


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh okay I just wanted to know what happened I wasn't attacking you.

EDIT: Actually, you can forget about the sig and avatar. Thanks though. Reps will be given when I can.


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

yay I finally got 20 posts  now Im in line?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

get out                                              .

you spamming my thread


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Fighting



*squeals really loud. My entire city heard it*

   :amazed   


I LOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE IIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT!!! 

Thank you, Kagura-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh okay I just wanted to know what happened I wasn't attacking you.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, you can forget about the sig and avatar. Thanks though. Reps will be given when I can.



thanks rep both me and med


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (Midnight)

Reiki (midnight)

Mal (Midnight)

sasusaku (midnight)

Sayain (midnight) 

People can Request ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota (VM)



Thanks again Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (Midnight)

Reiki (midnight)

Mal (Midnight)

sasusaku (midnight)

Sayain (midnight)

People can Request ~


----------



## Raktus (Jul 29, 2011)

Would it be possible to combine these two images, including the text at the bottom of the first one, into a signature?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 29, 2011)

Homura-chan avy 100x100 with dotted borders plz! 
Oh, you can add small effects if you want, idk.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

will do both 

~


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Kagura can you resize this pic to 150x150 for me?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

VioNi (today)

Reiki (today)

Mal (today)

sasusaku (today)

Sayain (today)

Raktus (later today)

blaze (today)

People can Request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

VioNi





Reiki 





sasusaku 





Sayain


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Mal (today)

Raktus (later today)

People can Request ~


----------



## Diddy (Jul 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sasusaku




Thank you so much,Kagura-chan 
I'll rep you ASAP.I need to spread first :33


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Reiki



OMYGOSH    Looks awesome and faptastic.Me like it soooo much.Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

Mal


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Raktus (later today)

People can Request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



I wub you!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you make a set out of this plz?


avy: 

Sig:(can you add some nice effects to the sig?)


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

can do ~            .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Raktus (later today)

God (later today)

People can Request ~


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello! I'd like a sig.

Stock: 
Size: about the same as my current one

Standard borders and please don't add effects. Thanks!


----------



## Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

I would like a tran set. I like to have jiraiya's head for the ava and can you turn it upright too.

Stock: 

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

jiraiya


----------



## Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm currently 24'd but I will get back to you. VM tomorrow to remind me. Thanks


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you make a set out of this plz
the avatar would be Tidus( the young boy) face...

thx.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

will do                                 ~


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the correction, Kagura!


----------



## VioNi (Jul 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> VioNi



 It's gorgeous! Thanks Mofu!  

~ +Rep and Cred ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

glade you like


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Raktus (later today)

Gon

Angelo 

People can request ~


----------



## Vash (Jul 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sayain



Aww shit 

Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 









*Spoiler*: _sig_ 







150x150.
transparent sig.
dotted ava.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

will do                                  ~


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagura I have a request. 

Stock: 
Boarders: Dotted 
Effects: Up to you
Text: For ava: Itachi x VV, For sig: Itachi x Vocal Violence, it's canon
Extra: Can you get rid of the background since my friend made it a bit smudged with the heart and text and all, and just redo it how you want it. I'd also like the ava in 125x125 and 150x150. 

Thank you. 


Also, I'll be doing my gif request today for who's waiting. 
I had to write a fanfic the past two days for someone, but I'm free to do it now.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

ava

150x150 and 150x200

no border

no text


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

will do ~                  .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

up next

Greed (weekend)

Raktus (later today)

Gon

Angelo

Milk 

Voca

Gogeta

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Raktus 



Gon





Angelo





Milk


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you so much, it's awesome.
rep+cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Up next 

Greed (? about stock)

Voca


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gogeta





Will wear tommorow, okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

dat vegeta 

alright ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

voca i really disliked the stock ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

greed


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

up next 

None ~

people can request ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

Me! Me! 

Size: junior, sig small~
Stock: 
Borders: dotted.
Effects: up to you, you're awesome, I already know I will love it. :33


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks good, thanks Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

glad you like 

up next 

Med 

People can request ~


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Jul 30, 2011)

Request type:set
Size: sig:400x200 avatar:150x200
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
text: Usopp


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagu chan! See, I knew your transparency would be great! 
Thank you  pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

glad you like

up next

Med

People can request ~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 30, 2011)

Kind of a huge request but I need some forum ranks because BW is soon finished, I requested from Synn but I wanted them more flashy
but she shut
so could I request here?

Requesting some icons
to be like this 

Size- 160 x 27
Border-Rounded


*Spoiler*: __ 



Coulor-Yellow
Text-Head Admin

Coulor-Black
Text-Tech Admin

Coulor-red
Text-Administrator

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Lolcaust

Coulor-gray
Text-Retired

Coulor-green
Text-Moderator

Coulor-Purple
Text-S Moderator

Coulor-gray
Text-Member

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW then GOWE Winner in light blue

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Contest Winner

Coulor-orange
Text-Advisor

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW BumpFucked

Coulor-gray
Text-Donator then a $ in yellow


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

i thought dave did those.....


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagura-chan! 

I would like a set made out of  please!

I don't really mind what you do, but I would like the colour scheme to be red and yellow please. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

will do                   ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Med


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

up next

Darking 

Red 

People can request ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 30, 2011)

i has a request :33



make it into a set, do what ever you like with it but can you add some text?
i want it to say  "BANG" on it please and thankies

will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

^ i cant see the stock ~

Darking i really don't get why you want a 150x200....





Red


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Jul 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ i cant see the stock ~
> 
> Darking i really get why you want a 150x200....
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch,will rep and credit


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

up next 

black 

People can request ~


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 30, 2011)

Set
Senior sized
Remove the words from the picture

Do with this at you see fit. My only request other than the above is that you make it look awesome and take whatever time you need to reach that goal.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> voca i really disliked the stock ~



I'm sorry, it was the best stock out of the Itachi x me fanarts me friends made for me. 

I like it though. 
Going to wear the ava now. pek


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Med



Takes a deep breath in.

Suzyyyyyy<3333

Thank you, dear, gonna wear it now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

your gonna wear it now hmmm  

glade you like ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Set
> Senior sized
> Remove the words from the picture
> 
> Do with this at you see fit. My only request other than the above is that you make it look awesome and take whatever time you need to reach that goal.



this will take a couple of days 

im gonna make it epic


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Up next 

Black 

Basil

People can request ~


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 31, 2011)

_Ava_
Stock: 
size: 125x125 and 150x150
Effects: What ever look's good.

_Sig_
Stock: the same has the ava.
Size: 500x400 and 500x350
Effects: what ever look's good.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

will do            ~   

and sig off please~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

basil


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Nice work. 

Thanks.


----------



## mali (Jul 31, 2011)

Senior size.
Dark Blue colour effects.
Normal borders.
Kagura.
please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

will do                         ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

up next

Black 

Icy

Mali 

People can request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

up next

Black

Icy

Mali

People can request ~


----------



## Diddy (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura-chan 
I desire a set
Stock:
You can do it however you want,I know it's gonna be awesome:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

will do ~         .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

sasusaku


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

up next

Black

Icy

Mali

People can request ~


----------



## Ace (Jul 31, 2011)

Requesting set 

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

will do                            ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

up next

Black

Icy

Mali

stone 

People can request ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 31, 2011)

im soo sorry about that  here can you see it now?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura~

Sizes: Senior Avy (150 x 150), Special Avy (150 x 200) and Senior Sig (500 x 500).
Get rid of the watermark if you can and make it sexy.
Borders: Plain Black line
Text for sig: 
We're running with the Shadows of the Night 
So baby take my hand, you'll be all right 
Surrender all your dreams to me tonight 
They'll come true in the end


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

500 x 500....will do my best but it might be smaller

will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next 

Black 

Mali

Icy

Hollows 

people can request


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

starting some requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

black 





Roma


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

people can request


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura, do you mind making this Avatar for me?
*Stock:* I hope the quality is good enough.

*Size:* Senior

*Effects: *Anything but don't use too many bright colours.

Oh, can I have Border?

I think I can get a smaller size if you'd like.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

the whole pic as an ava  


i'll try


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

pesduso


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

Source: 

Avy: 150x150 of Steph (The blond girl with the purple hood), head and face and shoulders (Obviously) with a black border

Sig: Senior sized sig, both girls together, black borders please

Both as they are, no need to recolour or use filters or what have you

*EDIT*:

Please


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2011)

I want you to get rid of everything above the book. I only want the book and the three people on it. Also, can you somehow put text on the book and make it seem like it was originally there? Like I want you to find a text that suits the image. 

Text: Pocket Monsters: Cataclysm
Text Subtitle: Finishing what they started

I want the text on the book as if they're the words in the book. You can also keep the existing text.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, I changed my mind. Can you make it into a sig? Hope it's not too much trouble.

Size: Senior

Effects: Anything you think would fit the sig.

Border: Dotted


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

fine ~


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 1, 2011)

*Hopes sig will be epic.*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

pedsuo


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

pink


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

fireworks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

people can request


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura. :33

I would like a sig made from  please! I have taken the spoiler tags out of my sig, so there will be more space, I hope!

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Red


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

Stone 

people can request


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Roma




I love it, i'll rep and cred/wear when i get done cleaning my room.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura your week long project 

I want 2 manga coloring sets of this stock: 

Text: The Flames of Love a Passion heated by Lust 

You know what I want make it yaoilicious kay!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

you do know you will owe alot right  

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

Stone

Shotacat

people can request


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



thankies soo much  will rep after i spread and cred :33


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 1, 2011)

Yo Kagura do you color manga panels?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

I just noticed... My shop as recommendation... ;A; 

Anyways, I have a request~

. Junior sizes, round corners, please.  And thank you <333


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

^ will do meddy 



Avalon said:


> Yo Kagura do you color manga panels?



i only do manga coloring for special people ~  

lol i promised shota cat a long time ago to do it...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

Stone

Shotacat

Med 

people can request


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd like  is a set. Junior-sized, dotted borders, and suprise me with the avatar. :33 
I'd like the sig's height to be 280 max., can you do that?  
... You know what, totally suprise me with the sig, and add some text if you want, I don't care which effects or which border, as long as the height is 280 or less. :33

I'm sorry, you have to make up most of the things now.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

280

will be quite difficult but will do my best :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2011)

Kaguu-chan .

x. set
x. senior
x. 
x. white stroke + dotted border
x. please crop out the Japanese text & just make it pretty and badass :33.

thanks a lot <33.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

will do but i cant see the stock


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Icy

Stone

Shotacat

Med

blaze

bighty 

people can request


----------



## Jackk (Aug 1, 2011)

*Set request-*


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size:* Junior

*Border:* Dotted please.

*Effects:* Up to you.

Thanks~


----------



## Morpha (Aug 1, 2011)

Set request for Kagura~

Stock: 

Effects: Whatever you think looks best.

Text: Team Galactic

Border: Dotted

Size: Junior


----------



## Hapuriainen (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright, I'd request a set.



Something green please.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 2, 2011)

Got back from my vacation, and it's time for a new set! 

Here's the stock, be creative as you always are and make it senior size please. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

OK GUYS 

AND SORRY EVERYONE 

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Starting requests NOW


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2011)

Just reminding you about that other avatar, Kagura-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Stone





Med





blaze





bighty


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Up next 

Mali

Shotacat

Jakk

Red

Morpha

Gaja 

NO REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Med



I love you. :33 I FUCKING LOVE YOU!   :kyaa   
And I love this, thanks, dear!

You sure you don't need help?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

I got it i got it 

the next ones are easy ~

Up next

Mali

Shotacat

Jakk

Red

Morpha

Gaja

NO REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Ace (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone



Thank you Kagura.  Must spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Jackk





Hap






Gaja


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Red


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Up next

Mali

Shotacat

Morpha

*

People can request ~*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Avy is cool, but can you make the sig less red? Kyouko seems to dissapear in it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Mali


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Up next

Shotacat

Morpha

People can request ~


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> bighty



THANK YOU .


----------



## Hapuriainen (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Hap



Thank you, it's awesome! I thought I didn't even get to your to-do list since there were a lot of other people before me. 

I should seriously rep people more, already twice I've had to spread reputation around to rep for a set...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

i work to please its all right ~

Up next

Shotacat

Morpha

People can request ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 2, 2011)

I lubs! pek


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

Request for Kagura  Been on a Railgun frenzy so have to request this 

*Stock:* 
*Borders:* Dotted
*Effects:* Go wild! 
*Text:* ONEE-SAMA!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

meh i don't like the couple but im a misaka fan 

will do


----------



## Jackk (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jackk



Thanks a lot Kagura. I really like it; the effects are great. 

If it's not too much trouble though, could I also ask for an avatar with the focus more on Urahara's head please? 

Something like this-  (Junior size and dotted borders, of course)


----------



## Gaja (Aug 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Gaja*



Awesome shtuff as always, thx a bunch!!! 

Credit is there, rep should be there as well.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Laix


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

-wipes away a tear-


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

shotacat


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

up next 

Morpha

People may request ~


----------



## Ace (Aug 2, 2011)

Have another request 

Effects: Whatever looks nice.


Stock:


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 2, 2011)

Set Please 

borders: dotted
effects: make it sexy :ho
text: All Tied up..


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

that mami one killed me 

will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

up next

Morpha

stone

Stella

People may request ~


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2011)

You know what to do 

170 X 170 profile pic. Have the words

For Fireworks, from Kagura or something like that in it so people know you made it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do                   ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

up next

Morpha

stone

Stella

People may request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

stone





Stella


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

A senior set request Kagura.



Sig Size: 550x350

Designs: Whatever you like to do with it.

Text: Aino Heart


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do ~

up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

People may request ~


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2011)

Kagura 
Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Smoky blurry effects, but not on his face or the writing.
Size: Senior
Please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

i love this will do


----------



## Rosie (Aug 3, 2011)

Set request waifu :33

Pick your favorite stock


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, something classic, elegant. Just don't go overboard with the colors
No text


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do              ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do ~

up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

Mali

Rosie
People may request ~


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stella


 God I just love this thank you pek


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, Kagura. 


Set
Senior size
Effects and borders are yours to choose


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do                    ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do ~

up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

Mali

Rosie

Basil 

People may request ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

starting some requests ~


----------



## Ace (Aug 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone



Thank you! pek looks great. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Prototype (Aug 3, 2011)

Kagura, hi! 

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avatar Stock:

Sig:
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever you choose

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do ~

up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

Mali

Rosie

Basil

Proto

People may request ~


----------



## Diddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Kagura-chan

Request: Set
Stock : 
Make it pretty :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

will do ~

up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

Mali

Rosie

Basil

Proto

SasuSaku 

NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW THANK YOU ~


----------



## Oceania (Aug 4, 2011)

Request my dear.....

Avy

Size: 125x125

border: dotted

Color please??? 

Her hair pale blonde, eye color silver.



Middle left panel the chick with the braid please. Take as much time as u need. make it beautiful. 

thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

request for Ari!
type: avatar
size: 150x200
stock: 
border: one dotted one w/o
work you're magic :33


----------



## Rose (Aug 4, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

Type: Set
avatar size: senior
sig size: I dunno just nothing to big, please.
border for set: dotted
affects: anything that looks nice. 
stock:


----------



## Minko (Aug 4, 2011)

Request 

Item: Signature

Sig size: Something that's allowed.

Border: Just a plain black line will do.

Effects: Anything to your taste.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT I HAVE ALOT TO DO 


WILL DO HALF TODAY 


up next

Morpha

fire

Mura

Mali

Rosie

Basil

Proto

SasuSaku

former

Starr

Rose

Minko
*
NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL SATURDAY*


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

Get to it, woman


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

fire



Mura








Rosie





Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

SasuSaku





Starr



Rose





Minko


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

STILL MINKO





TOMMOROW


up next

Morpha

Mali

Proto

former

*
NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL SATURDAY*


----------



## Diddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SasuSaku




Thank you
So..beautiful 
I'll rep you ASAP!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

^ glad you like 

up next

Morpha

Mali

Proto

former

*
NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL SATURDAY*


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Mura



 Oh my god looks gorgeous. Thanks once again kagura. You're too awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

^ I SOOO FUCKING GLAD YOU GUYS LIKE  THE SETS SERIOUSLY IT REALLY MAKES ME HAPPY


----------



## Rose (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you, it's beautiful!! Rep system won't let me rep you! T.T


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Starr



delicious


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

^ glad you like 



up next

Morpha

Mali

Proto

former

*
NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW NIGHT*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Proto


----------



## Rosie (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I love it waifu! And you picked my favorite of the two stocks


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Proto



You're the best! 
Thank you, Miss Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

^ glad you like 

up next

Morpha

Mali

former

*
NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

former




I really do suck at coloring


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

up next

Morpha

Mali

People can Request ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 5, 2011)

request!!! :33

if you can make a set outta this i would really be happy :33 



so so anything you think will look best with it ok

will rep and cred :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

sure 

but do you have a bigger version? can i have a link?


----------



## Sera (Aug 5, 2011)

One request for Miss Kagu-chan! 

I would like a set made from  please. And, I would like Kyouko in the avatar. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Mali






black





Red


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

up next 

Morpha 

People can Request ~


----------



## OS (Aug 5, 2011)

Here you go Kagura

Type- Set
Stock- 
Borders- Square with black borders
Size- 500x340 and if that messes up the pic then 500x260( anywhere around the are of the two. It doesn't have to be exact)
Effect- Leave it up to you. Maybe try the lightning effect you showed me?
Add info- can you rotate the pic to the right 90 degrees so it doesn't look like she is shooting vertically downwards but horizontally to the left please?

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

will have it up soon ~


----------



## Oceania (Aug 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> former
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No u don't...... 


EEEEEEEEEEEE I LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Thanks my dear.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Sin


----------



## OS (Aug 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



Thank you very much!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

up next

Morpha

People can Request ~


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 5, 2011)

Set request



make it badass like you said you would


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

will do


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Requesting: set

Size: Senior

Text: 1st line: Alphamon...
2nd line: The "Lord of the Empty Seat"

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

not the best stock but i will do my best


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's my request i promised! 

Profile pic plz.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

will do ~           .


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2011)

2 ava's Kagura  

(I couldn't find any good Vegeta stock )

Ava 1


Ava 2


Both 150 x 150 and dotted borders please.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

goku  

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

up next 

morpha 

newb

Kanade 

death

saiyan

people can request ~


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2011)

Request Set 

Avy: Senior Size please.

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

will do                      ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



omg  its amazing kagura!!!!! thankies sooo much  will rep and cred :33

EDIT: imma have to spread first but i will defiantly rep you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

glad you like ~

up next

morpha

newb

Kanade

death

saiyan

Stone

people can request ~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _for kagura_ 





Senior size, but can the signature have enough room for my spoiler
and for the avatar can I can 3-4 different ones?
like one of TOP, of of gd and one of the both of them?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

will do ~              .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

up next

morpha

newb

Kanade

death

saiyan

Stone


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like a set made out of  please, Kagu-chan. :33

(Oh, and please don't forget about my drawing!)

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

up next

morpha

newb

Kanade

death

saiyan

Stone

red

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL IM DONE WITH THESE ~*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

newb





Kanade





death



saiyan



Stone


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

TOP


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

Red







@morpha your stock is unbearable please change it ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

up next

morpha


*People can Request~*


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 6, 2011)

My set was supposed to say Lord of the Empty Seat 

You can add a third line that says Seat in order to make things less complicated 

I'll rep you twice for your work :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry edit it


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you :33

I'll rep you again when I can :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

glad you like ~        .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

up next

morpha


*People can Request~*


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey (: I'd like a new sig and avatar please.

For the sig stock, if you click download, you will get a larger, better quality image:



Avatar [idk if you can work with this... I had other images in mind so don't hesitate to say so]:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

Will do                 ~


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 6, 2011)

Bad fucking ass. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

glad you like ~

up next

morpha

Dark


*People can Request~*


----------



## Ace (Aug 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Thank you!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> TOP
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, Thank you :33


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you, Kagu-chan! Did you get my VMs explaining why I was away?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 6, 2011)

Kagura may I have an Avatar?
Stock:
Border: Solid
Effects: Whatever you think fits. Make it good..


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

glad you like ~

up next

morpha

Dark

ThePseudo

*People can Request~*


----------



## Narancia (Aug 6, 2011)

Kagura a coloring please.

I just want a set of the girl saying your slow everything else can be cut out or ignored. I really just want a coloring of that girl and the air gear logo.

stock: 

Thanks if you can.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

will do

up next

morpha

Dark

ThePseudo

Shota

*People can Request~*


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Is the stock high quality enough?



Border: Dotted
Size: Junior size please.
Effects: Whatever you think makes it look good.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

yes and OMG NAZI ZOMBIES


----------



## Diddy (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Kagu-chan 

Request: Set
Stock for avatar: 
Stock for siggy: 
Yeah,I couldn't choose between them 
Make it pretty,like you always do:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

will do   ~


----------



## Vash (Aug 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saiyan



Wow 

Thank you


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 7, 2011)

Requesting for a signature.



Do anything you want to it.  I've seen your work and you're very creative.  :33

Edit: Oh, and thanks.  How rude of me.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 7, 2011)

Requesting Set:

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Borderotted

Avatar Size: 150x150
For The Avatar Can You Only Capture Itachi Side

Effects: Up To You

You can take out the writing in the middle if you want. Thanks!


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura 

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders: something smexy
Effects: smexy,but soft
Stock: 

Sankyou


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

will do

up next

morpha

Dark

ThePseudo

Shota (later this week)

SASUSAKU

Legend 

Ego

Iki

Itachi

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Dark





ThePseudo



SASUSAKU





Legend



Ego





Iki


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

itachi


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura, thank you so much.  

It looks awesome.  You're very talented.  

Rep & cred is on the way.  pek


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



OHMYGOD it's sexay .Thank you so much 

*must spread *


----------



## mali (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura
Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Anything that you thinks makes it look cool, Go crazy.
Border: Normal
Size: Senior


----------



## Diddy (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SASUSAKU




Thank you so much 

I have to spread some rep but I'll rep you ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

mali said:


> Kagura
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Effects: Anything that you thinks makes it look cool, Go crazy.
> ...



will do                          ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

I need an image to be done...

 1,020px ? 275px
I need it to be about this size, you can cut off the Saban thing and Also add NF, but make it look like the "power rangers font" as close as you can.
Add any effects or stuff that would make it look better.
This is for skins of NF

Because I'm difficult and lazy.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

you mean a banner 

I'll get it done tomorrow 

though the letters will be hard to get out 

fine


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagu ~

I would like a signature made from  please. And yes, it is Rankai. 

And I would like an avatar made from  colouring Med-chan did for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Will do                           ~

sure thing but just cred meddy for the coloring ok :33


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Of course!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 7, 2011)

You have out done yourself this time dear.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 7, 2011)

Fire Emblem 


Set
Senior size
Effects and border: I'll leave that to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

good stock  

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

Basil 

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Selva (Aug 7, 2011)

wifu  can I request a set please?

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 



Either this:


or this:


See which one looks better as an ava ^^




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Remove the writing please.



I want something simple and cute. Thank you love <3


----------



## Eternity (Aug 7, 2011)

Do whatever you want with it, but make it awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

will do ~

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

Basil 

Wifu

Eternity 

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

subue lol sorry xD


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 7, 2011)

I will rep you 10 times for this THANKS!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

Basil 

Wifu

Eternity 

*People can Request ~*


----------



## Eternity (Aug 7, 2011)

Forgot to say, my request is a set


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

? knew that


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 7, 2011)

Requesting: Sig

Size: Senior 

Text: The Royal Knights

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

i cant see anything


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 7, 2011)

Fixed   :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

ok will do ~


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 7, 2011)

They also make gifs here?  

And your work is beautiful.  


Not sure if I can request again so soon.  So please let me know.  :33

Have a nice day Kagura.

Edit: Ok, thanks.  I'll request tomorrow then.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

well yeah we do buts thats usually selva or vocals department

selva is out right now sadly


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2011)

Starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

Basil 

Wifu

Eternity 

*No More REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW*


----------



## Narancia (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to change my request:

A coloring of this. 

cut out Kazuma and Onigiri being idiots to my Queen Agito. 

and also cut out the guy who got trashed by Agito.

This is a Set Request I'll be pretty much wearing this forever and then asking for a 150x150 version soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2011)

alright will do ~


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 8, 2011)

Avatar: 
Size of Ava: 150x200 (I am using it on another forum)
Design: Anything you find nice.

Sig: 
Size/Design: Anything you find nice


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2011)

[★Xemasu★];39789932 said:
			
		

> Avatar:
> Size of Ava: 150x200 (I am using it on another forum)
> Design: Anything you find nice.
> 
> ...



Didn't you just post this in Kelsey's thread too? Is that allowed? Also, you should probably delete this one since she said no more requests until tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2011)

^ thanks I'm just gonna ignore him since its terrible stock ~ 

up next

morpha

shota

Mali

Uncloisng 

Red

Basil 

Wifu

Eternity 

kanade 

*No More REQUESTS UNTIL TOMORROW*


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not on your list


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2011)

edit            ~


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 8, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, I love my new set <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Mali





Red





Basil





Wifu





Eternity


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Kanade


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Uncloisng 

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 9, 2011)

Set:  [Could you do a Comination of the Left and Right guy ? If not then the Right Guy for Ava)
Size of Ava: 150x200 (I am using it on another forum)
Sig: Try to remove all the other text and put Shen in it for both Ava/Sig
Design: Anything you find nice.

I changed my stock. And sorry for not following the rules


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

sure but do you have a better stock if not i'll work with it ~


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried but this was the best I could find


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Excellent, my dear.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay so I want a set in junior size using this as stock

with rounded  boarders. The words should say "765 Pro" in the bottom right of the signature and fading in and out if possible. On the avatar (which can you focus on Mami?) I'd like it to say "Jason" possibly with the text fading in and out.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

didn't you just get it from Kelsey 

give me a different stock

also i cant do dotted round


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 9, 2011)

And there you go.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kanade





I will rep you, but I'm 24 hrd. I promise I will when I can


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

morpha

shota

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## Hariti (Aug 9, 2011)

Okie dokie,so I want a junior size set.(focus only on Kyoko's face);Sig stock: or (whichever you think would make a better sig).Add any effects,borders,text you want,whatever you think looks good. And take your time.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

YES A NEW KYOUSAYA FAN WILLLLLLL DO


----------



## Sera (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice stock, Hariti.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

shota

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

shota

im not redoing it again


----------



## Narancia (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota
> 
> im not redoing it again



why would you need too it's perfection!!!!

I love you ummm Nee-San?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

glad you like 

up next

morpha

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## Oppip (Aug 9, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Text (Optional if it fits properly)* : "Power Comes In Response To A Need, Not A Desire."
*Border:* Dotted
*Size:* In Junior size limitations please. Avatar focused on Goku.
*Effects:* Whatever you think makes it look good.


Thanks, rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

will do             ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

Opp

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2011)

Request: Set
Borders: Black
Effects: What ever you think looks good. Something that seems like rage so so something red.
Text: "Why are you here Asura? Do you even know what you want? You already have failed once at living."
Add. info: Fore the Avi focus on the face please. And can you make the sig 500x 340 or a bit bigger than that?
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

will do nice stock ~


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you add more "......" to the last sentence please? The text at the end is supposed to go "You already have failed once at living......."

Sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

got it           .


----------



## Selva (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Wifu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg such beauty  I love it babe thanks so much 
gotta spread  when was the last time I repped you? lol


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

Opp

Sin

*People Can Request ~*


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 9, 2011)

Set request 

Stock: 

You already know I only want Shinji and Asuka in it.
Other than that, just make it awesome 

EDIT: I want the following text: *"In other words, please be true
In other words, I'm in love with you"*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

will do ~              .


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 9, 2011)

Request for a signature. 



Second link is for an avatar, senior size.



If you can remove the "Son Goku" text, I would really appreciate.  If it's too much trouble, leave it as it is

Anything you want to do with it is fine by me.

Thanks Kagura for the trouble.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

will do                    .


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 9, 2011)

I just found this Kyouko stock and must request 


Set
Senior size

*Version 1*: Transparency
*
Version 2:* The effects and border can be whatever you like. Elaborate or simple. Just as long as it looks cool.

I leave it to a fellow Madoka Magica fan to know how to handle this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

KYOUKO 

and fellow insane kyouko fanatic


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura set please.



In effect you think will fit.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

up next

morpha

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

Opp

Sin

badass

legand

basil

pesduso 

*No more requests until tomorrow night *


----------



## Louchan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello. 
I'd like a transparent version of this image, please.

What I'd like removed is the white background as well as the leaf pattern. Please be careful so that the light colored parts of the pink hair, red dress and sword are not damaged or removed. Oh, and no size editing, please.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

since you are LOU 

i'll make an exception 

bsides UTENNNNNNNNNNNA

up next

morpha

Uncloisng 

Xemasu

Jason 

Hariti

Opp

Sin

badass

legand

basil

pesduso 

Lou

*No more requests until tomorrow night *


----------



## Louchan (Aug 10, 2011)

Aw, thank you, Kagura! pek
I'm sorry, I didn't even see the whole "no more requests" thing.  Don't stress it, honey.
... Ah, am I even allowed to make chit-chat posts like these?  ... Oh well!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason





Hariti





Opp





Sin





legand


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

badass








basil


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Uncloisng 

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Oppip (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Opp



Thanks! It looks amazing, will wear very soon!


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Sweet, you've really outdone yourself this time, Kagura.

I approve.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



Fuckin awesome yo!


----------



## Sera (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting a Mami set, Kagu-chan! 

.

Thanks!


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Could you make the outlines of the Digimon on the top of the sig less noticeable?



Could you add add the word *Alphamon* to the avatar?



Also, could you get the color schemes of the sig and avatar to match? 

Sorry if I'm being bothersome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

wow im seeing repeats will do ~ 

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Hariti (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Hariti



OMG,Kagu,I love it. Thank youuu.
EDITamn,gotta spread.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura.  You do such amazing work

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  pek

I'm 24'd at the moment.  But I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

ummm selva is having difficultys if your willing to wait thats fine


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting a couple signatures wifu 

#1;

*Stock: *

*Effects:* Go wild.
*Text:* Two Worlds Apart...
*Border:* Dotted White

#2;

*Stock:*

*Effects:* Not too heavy, but want it to be like daydreamy
*Text:* Little Dreams
*Border:* Dotted White


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jason



Love it, but could you make it so the text fades in and out? Will rep as soon as I spread some around.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

thats kind of hard to do with the stock


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Motochika (Aug 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ummm selva is having difficultys if your willing to wait thats fine



How long is the estimated wait?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

2 more months....


----------



## Motochika (Aug 10, 2011)

<____< for real?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 
*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Motochika (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess I'll take my request to another shop sorry for the bother guys.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 

*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Oi vocal you think you can do it?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2011)

Set please Kags:

Stock: []
Dotted border.
Usual size.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

will do

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 

3. thunder

*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting Set 



*Stock for avy:* 

*Details:* 150x 150 avy please. :33 With text Makoto.
*Stock:*

*Text: *I'll break through the barrier that is my father.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

ava on makoto will do ~

will do

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 

3. thunder

4. Stone

*People Can Request ~  *


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting Set:


Senior Size.
If possible in a Cyberpunk or Matrix Style.
EG:


Thanks in advance.:WOW


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

will do ~            .


----------



## Rosie (Aug 10, 2011)

Set Request waifu 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something fabulous. But not too colorful. 
No text

Thanks, love


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

DEAR GOD  FEM. PRUSSIA WHY SOO FUCKING HOT

will do ~


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like a set please

Stock: 
Text: "Hiyoku Getsumei" near the bottom and "Kokuujin: Yukikaze" near the top.
Effects: Something that resembles Ice and Wind
Border: Whatever you think suits it best

Thank you so much, sorry if it's too much


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 

3. thunder

4. Stone

5. Kay

6. Fireworks (VM)

7. Rosie

8. Retro

*No more requests until tomorrow afternoon *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

1. Red

2. Laix 

3. thunder

4. Stone

5. Kay

6. Fireworks (VM)

7. Rosie

8. Retro

9. Laice

*People can start requesting but don't think I'll get them done today though you might be lucky  *


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 11, 2011)

Heya Girl Toy Kagu
Set please 
ava:

sig:


Don't rush it
border rounded of course

rep and credit of course
thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THIS ANIME 

LUCKY ONE


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Set please. Just make it look good.


----------



## mali (Aug 11, 2011)

Set, Kagura.
Stock: 
Effects: colourization, go crazy with it 
Border: Normal
Size: Senior


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

SO FAR (I am Still working)

1. Red






2. Laix 





3. thunder





4. Stone


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

7. Rosie




9. Laice


----------



## Ace (Aug 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SO FAR (I am Still working)
> 
> 
> 4. Stone



OMG! soo pretty.



Edit- Will rep when can deary.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Kay





Sahpy 





Mali


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Up next 

Retro

Blue

Fireworks


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Jackk (Aug 11, 2011)

*Set request* for Kagura-


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size:* Junior.

*Border:* dotted please.

*Effects:* Up to you. You're the master artist.

Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

GEEZ THAT STOCK 

WILL FUCKING DO ~


----------



## Thunder (Aug 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SO FAR (I am Still working)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Perfect Kagura. Gonna wear it now. : )


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad you like ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Retro

Blue

Fireworks

Jackk


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Rosie (Aug 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7. Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you waifu 

I need to spread first.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sahpy



Thanks for the awesome set 
rep and credit of course


----------



## Cole (Aug 11, 2011)

New set time Kagura 

Stock (Top Panel): 

Size: whatever it needs to be

Text: *Dark Bishop* placed anywhere in the sig

Avatar: I would like the avatar to be of just Kakuzu 

Coloring: I want the set to have a dark/gritty feel, nothing flashy. Other than that, knock yourself out!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

will do      ~ boy do i hate manga stock


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Retro

Blue

Fireworks

Jackk

Mobi

*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 11, 2011)

i has a set request :33


do anything that looks right with it please and thank you i trust you lol

thankies in advance


----------



## Diddy (Aug 11, 2011)

Kagu-chan 

Request: Set
Stock: [SP]  [/SP]

Do whatever you want with it,I know it will be awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

will do                       ~ 

very pretty stock :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Retro


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

BlueB

Fireworks

Jackk

Mobi

black

Sasusaku

*People can start requesting *


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey can you please make this picture senior size with dotted lines frame?
 .

And if you can.. remove the white background from this image here   So that way when I set it as my signature it blends in with the the naruto forums background. So it doesn't look out of place. I hate seeing the white background.

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say lol regarding the latter, anyway please ask if you have any questions. Thank you kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

T


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 11, 2011)

;] Thank youz


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

BlueB

Fireworks

Jackk

Mobi

black

Sasusaku

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey 
Set please 

Stock: 
Size:Junior
effects: work your magic
Text: (On the sig) xIPainIx - Orianna

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

BlueB

Fireworks

Jackk

Mobi

black

Sasusaku

Hokage

*People can start requesting *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 12, 2011)

Could you make a set out of ?
Avatar: 100x100, black border and no effects.
Sig: Max. 160x500, black border and suprise me with the effects. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

will do              .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

BlueB

Fireworks

Jackk

Mobi

black

Sasusaku

Hokage

blazing 

*People can start requesting, but i am starting requests soo if you get lucky yay for you ~*


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you make this into an ava Kags?:rofl


Any effects you think fit.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

sure xD


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

BlueB





Fireworks





Jackk





Mobi





black


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Sasusaku






Hokage





blazing


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

pesduso 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



 omg its beautiful  thankies soo much for doing it for me :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BlueB



Thanks, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

glad you two like ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

pesduso 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

pseudo


----------



## Cole (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Mobi



Thank you soooo much!

You've outdone yourself 

Edit: have to spread rep


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

glad you like ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

none ~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 12, 2011)

A siggy, please, of the art you linked me! 



...probably a dotted border or whatever you see fit.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

you chose that  its such a pretty art  will do


----------



## Jackk (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jackk



Thanks Kagura, this is amazing.  

I wish I could rep you more for this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

glad you like ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

*People can start requesting *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blazing



Hawt. 

AND WHY CAN'T I REP YOU ANYMORE?!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

Is  good enough Kagu? Junior size set of course.Do your magic~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

FUCKING CHRIST ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME 

[img]http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp5k7lSYxd1qe3lvk.gif[/img]

i should join in with them 

[img]http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lph1e6Hvhk1qfb8gn.gif[/img]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I am.
lolsnape I'll be back tomorrow morning and it better be done or else 
Are we even allowed to chit chat like this?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

you will see it tomorrow babe 

its my shop soo its allowed but lets continue in VM


----------



## Diddy (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sasusaku



You are so freakin' awesome
Thank you sooo much pek
I'll rep you ASAP


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

glad you like ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Aug 12, 2011)

One set please, Kagu-chan! 

 is the stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Will do ~ 

and sig OFF dear 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

Red

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Stock: 

Avatar

Size: junior
Effects: work your magic

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

the stock is too small have anything with more quality?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Best quality I can find. It's fine if you don't do it because it's not a good enough quality.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

i'll work with it 

but it will be small


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Will do ~ 

and sig OFF dear 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

Red

Spirit King

*People can start requesting *


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2011)

Set Kagura
Stock: 
Effects: whatever, "Dream of the Endless" on it somewhere.
Size: Senior
Border: Normal


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Will do ~              .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Will do ~ 

and sig OFF dear 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

Red

Spirit King

Mali

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 12, 2011)

another request for you.


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 





incase you can't see it.




Text: Song Seunghyun
Senior Size Please.
:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

GEEZ HOT GUY HOT GUY 

will do ~


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm 24d. Don't worry you will be repped.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

i don't care for rep


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

Red

Spirit King

Mali

gob

*People can start requesting *


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd like to request again please (: But just an avatar!

stock:



Just something pretty plz and maybe add text that says:

Ami&Sophie
   Sisters


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 12, 2011)

set request for Selva :33
Type: Junior with 150x150 ava for later use
Source:
Range: 0:59-1:01
Effects: None
Border: Black

sankyuu~


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

*Set Request*​*Type* : Senior
*Source*:  
*Effects* : Make it as badass as possible please.
*Border*: On the avatar i want it Rounded and on the signature make one rounded and one that you find cool.As always i trust your taste 

Also if it is possible i would like you to make me a transparent Senior size avatar from this IMAGE : 
*Spoiler*: __ 








I dont care about effects on this one so i beleive that it wont take you long.

I will double rep since i actually requested many


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i don't care for rep



I'll still rep you when I have the chance .

Kags, I need you to make a set for me please.

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Effects: Whatever fits

I want the Avatar to focus on Rukia's face.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

OMFG RUKIA 

willl do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sasuko

yuu

Red

Spirit King

Mali

gob

Evil 

Pseduso 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

STARTING REQUESTS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Sasuko



yuu





Red





Mali





gob


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

dark



Pseduso


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Evil 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

I need a quick set Kagura - Nii-Sama!

Here do whatever you wish to this. 

Add the text : Final Fantasy IX 

and to your question I never have girls in my sets. 
It's a guy


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

i don't care if its a girl or guy 

i'll do it soon just give me time ~


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shota_



Why thank you and you finally spoiler'd it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Evil 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

om going to do Gobs again


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 13, 2011)

Tony Taka artwork 

Set
Senior size
Effects: The kind of stuff discussed in our VM convo
Border: Your call


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

will do               ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Evil 

gob 

basil 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yuu



*Mind explodes*Oh my God Kagu. This is just faptastic.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Evil 

gob 

basil 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Evil 







gob 





basil


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gob



Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Eternity (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome set Kagura! 

Will rep asap, need to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Helios (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Kagura how are you ? long time no see.

*Set Request* 

*Type* : Normal
*Source* : 
*Effects* : Just dont use bright colours,i want it kinda dark and sinister as almost all of my requests.
*Border*: At the avatar anything will do except dotted,at the signature i would like you to make me 2 :
*1)*Semi-Rounded
*2)*And one normal not dotted.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

will do ~                   .


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 14, 2011)

Curing boredomness one picture at a time~









Sorry It took so long, I forgot where I put that last one. (the ones that look LQ will be HQ when resized)
What we disscused in VMs~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

helios


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Gob


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Gob



Thank you :33


----------



## Raizen (Aug 14, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: your choice
Border: your choice
Size: avy 150x150 and 150x200, sig can be any size


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

will do ~                   .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Raizen 
*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 14, 2011)

quick question...do you do trans? 'cause if so can you trans this pic for me and make it into a set? 


i would really appreciate it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

yes i do :33

will do :33


----------



## Summers (Aug 14, 2011)

Kesley recommended you so I am looking forward to this!

Request-set

You choose rest.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

will do nice stock :33


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura-chan  I've got a request for youuuu ~

Request: Set --> 1 junior ava + 1 senior ava + sig
Stock: 
Ava: Centered on the blonde guy :3
Border: 1/2 rounded for avas and sig + dotted
Text: Partners in crime
Effects + background: Whatever you like sweetie <3

Thankyou


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

will do                                        ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Raizen

Summers

Black

Rozz

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Vash (Aug 15, 2011)

2 ava's please kagu 

(150x150)


(150x150 and 150x200)


Dotted borders

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

will do                 ~


----------



## Greed (Aug 15, 2011)

Jackk referred me here 

Request: Set (Senior)
Stock:  / 
Border: Your choice
Text: None
Effects + background: Your preference


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

will do but the second link does not work

starting requests now ~


----------



## Sera (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaggy! :33

I would like a set from  please.

Also, can I have a second avatar from ? You're going to have to brighten the background up, so it's not so gloomy.

Thanks!


----------



## Greed (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do but the second link does not work



How about now?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Raizen





black





summers





rozz


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Saiyan



Red


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Summers (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Raizen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty thanks.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Raizen



Thanks so much, I love it


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



omg  its wonderful  i will start wearing it tomorrow, after all a new school year deserves a new fantastic set 

your amazing kagura thankies soo much  

will rep when i can and cred like always


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

Senior sized set
stock


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

sick stock will do ~               .


----------



## Hero (Aug 15, 2011)

First two links I want to be avys.
Last link, I want to be a signature.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL I SERIOUSLY GOT YOU AS A VOCA TARD WILL DO XD


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 15, 2011)

KAGU-CHAN  
junior set pleasee + a senior ava
Stock: 
Effects: bright and crisp, and fancy
Border: up to you
Text: up to you 
ありがと～


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

I LOVE YOU ALL THESE STOCKS R BATSHIT


----------



## Vash (Aug 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Perfect 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

thats gonna be impossible to transparent


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

G

FireW

Sans

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Aug 16, 2011)

One set made from  please, Kagu-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

forbidden


----------



## Sera (Aug 16, 2011)

!


----------



## Diddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Kagu-chan

*Request:* Set
*Text:* Team Seven
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]


Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do OMG SAKURA LOOKS CUTE XD


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 16, 2011)

You offered, so thus here I am.

Kelsey has been doing all my fine women sets, so I think I'll try fine men now.

Request - Set
Stock - . It's a bit dark I know, so if you can't work with it let me and I'll find another.
Size - Senior
Borders - Border, Dotted(Avy rounded is possible).
Text - "Do you want to guess what color my underclothes are again?"(it makes sense if you have played the game, honest) for Sig, long I know, so if it it no possible just let me know so I'll think of something else. Fenris (his name) for avy.
Style - As you please.

Cheers.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

fine indeed will do ~


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Can I have a set please?

Sig: 

Avy: 
Anything you think fits


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

G





FireW





Sans




red


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

SS


----------



## Diddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Thank you so much
I will rep you as soon as I can.I need to spread.


----------



## Sera (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you, Kaggy!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 16, 2011)

Please hook me up, Kaggy!

Set, please!

Avy:


Sig:


Thank you!


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 16, 2011)

Requesting set


Senior sized avatar
Style: sinister/dark-looking 
Border: Dotted (both ava and sig)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do both of you ~         .


----------



## River Song (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm Back 

Type-Set
Size-Senior

Stock-
Border-Rounded
Text- Green elegant text saying- I killed Sirius Black
Effects- Whatever you think


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do                        :33

i love her xD


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 16, 2011)

Epic FMA request 


*Set*
*Senior size*
*Effects and border:* I leave it to you
*Please include a transparency version too*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## ℛei (Aug 16, 2011)

Herro 

request: set
size: junior
effects: up to you
borders: up to you
stock: 

Ava,focus on their lips.Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

ghawk

theP

foxy

fairy 

basil 

Iki



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Kagura-chan :33

Just want to say you are awesome. ^-^

ktnxbye


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

ghawk

theP

foxy

fairy 

basil 

Iki



*People can start requesting *


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like a set~

stock: 

size: 500x300 for sig, 150x150 for avi~

effects: whatever looks really good, up to you. xD

Border: dotted

I would like a transparency version too for the sig.

if its too much trouble, don't worry, the normal version will do. xD

I'd like to use this set on another forum, if thats alright. =D

thanks!~~~


----------



## Weather (Aug 16, 2011)

Asking for a sig

Stock: 

Size: the appropiate.

Colors: combination of white and green.

Extra: in the center write: The Closed eyes of Love - Someone Thinking of Nothing

Thanks.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 17, 2011)

Set please Girl Toy Kagu!!! :33
rounded border


Thank you! 
rep and credit


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rozz




So so pretty  Ily and thankyou *glomps*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 17, 2011)

Set request Kagu-chan! 

You can pick between  or , as long as the signature's height is 280(Again ). You can suprise me with the avatar and effects.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

^Forbidden link.(To me at least)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

WILL DO GUYS SOON blaze yuu is right i cant see...

ohh ty i don't do giffs

ghawk






theP





foxy





fairy





basil


Iki


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

basil








Iki


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

Dark

Saphy

Weather



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Requesting set:

Appropriate size for Senior members. No effects, only resize it and make an avatar of it as well.

Thanks, Kagura-chan.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

when it comes to no effects i get them done QUICK ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

Dark

Saphy

Weather



*People can start requesting *


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 17, 2011)

Banner request :3
Stock-
Size-900px ? 300px
Text-Bumps Wonderland
Best In The World

Colors
red/white


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Dark





Weather


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Dark



thanks for the set~ ~reps.


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fairy


Muchas gracias

24'd, will rep asap


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphy


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

Bump  

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 17, 2011)

Set request :33




Could you make an avatar for the sig image too?

Avy: 150x150 
Borders: uh. Standard/black&white?

Thanks in advance~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 17, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner request :3
> Stock-
> Size-900px ? 300px
> Text-Bumps Wonderland
> ...



Changed my request 
sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

will do ~             .


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> WILL DO GUYS SOON blaze yuu is right i cant see...
> 
> ohh ty i don't do giffs
> 
> ghawk





Wicked awesome.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

Bump 

tsun 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Signature of this image. Thanks.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

^Better quality for your interest...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

^thanks           .


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saphy



It's beautiful!!! 
I need to spread rep first so 
IOU rep before i wear it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

paper imgftw was still being bitchy soo i re uploaded them again


----------



## ℛei (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



Amaziiiiiiig .I love it I love it I love it 

Thank you so much 

*repped*


----------



## River Song (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> paper imgftw was still being bitchy soo i re uploaded them again



I Love it 

I might just have to steal you away and lock you in my closet


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you guys like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Tengen

Bump 

tsun

Kakashi  

*People can start requesting *


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaguu-chan .

x. set
x. senior
x. white stroke + dotted border
x. 
x. any effects that work. for size though, I'd prefer the sig had measurements with more width than length. nothing too jumbo either -- I liked the size of the Deidara sig you made me before, so something like that if possible x3 & none of the japanese writing in the corner, thanks. 

thanks hun <3.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

will do lovely ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Tengen


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you guys like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Bump 

tsun

Kakashi 

brightly 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Rosie (Aug 17, 2011)

Set request for you waifu

Stock: You have four choices (I cannot decide to save my life )




Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: You know what I like. Just don't go overboard on colors.
If you choose the last one, please get rid of the text bubble if you can and the extra text in the bottom right corner

Thanks love


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

THE LAST ONE  will do :33


----------



## Greed (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tengen



Thanks, looks good

Repped you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you guys like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Bump 

tsun

Kakashi 

brightly 

Wifu

*People can start requesting *


----------



## G (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> G



AWESOME
will rep n cred :33
edit: need to spread


----------



## mali (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura
Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effect: Any colourization that you see fit.
Border: Normal

Please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

Will do Bro but SIG OFF xD


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2011)

Video Link/Stock:
Request: Set
Avi: 1:00- 1:03 (150x150)

Sig: 1:03-1:09 

Border: rounded at the edges.
please and thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

i told you i dont do giffs


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i told you i dont do giffs



oh.....
okay than.
sorry.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Splendid.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> WILL DO GUYS SOON blaze yuu is right i cant see...



Eh, I can see it perfectly. 

Ah well, mirrors~:
1: , 

2: , 

You can pick, as long as the sig's height is 280~.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

will do                ~


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello~ :33

I was wondering if you can make me a gif out of a picture, like panel by panel 

Here's the stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

hmmm thats usually selvas department 

try umm SNM  or umm tsuku or AREA gifs shop


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, thank you Kagura :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Hello~ :33
> 
> I was wondering if you can make me a gif out of a picture, like panel by panel
> 
> Here's the stock:



Can I           try?:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you guys like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Spirit King

Bump 

tsun

Kakashi 

brightly 

Wifu

Blaze

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

lol i did say tsuku xD


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Can I           try?:33



Yes! Thank you so much pek


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lol i did say tsuku xD



 I see~



BadassKunoichi said:


> Yes! Thank you so much pek



I hope it's okay..


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura i has a request :33

do anything you want with it but i do ask that you put one of these two phrases
1. "Next time on Yu Yu Hakusho..."
2. "We Will Fight..Together, To Achieve Our Dreams"       or if you can fit both in go for it lol  anyways i know you will make it look awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

will do                    ~


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 17, 2011)

Set: Junior

Stock: Top panel 
For Avatar

Top panel 
For Sig

Do whatever you want thx.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

better stock thanks        ~


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> foxy


Sorry, I'm so late, but thanks, Kaggy! It's so pwetty.:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a gif request. 

Can you turn this into a sig. Slideshow Gif please


*Spoiler*: __ 








_Details:_ No effects please.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

A junior size set of  please.:33
Just don't add too much effects,that's all~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> I have a gif request.
> 
> Can you turn this into a sig. Slideshow Gif please
> 
> ...



Will do this one. Need to think of what should I do with the above text.


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

You mean the _*vegeta's ten worst nightmares.*_ You can delete it. 

Thank you! ^-^


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> You mean the _*vegeta's ten worst nightmares.* _ You can delete it.
> 
> Thank you! ^-^



Alright, on it. :33


----------



## Minko (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys, requesting an avatar for a friend. :33

Size: 120x120 pxl. no larger.


*Spoiler*: _Stock:_ 








Other: No effects please, and try to keep most of the image. :3

Thanks.  . You are God.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

@StonedTheGoodWay:

I hope that's what you wanted. I couldn't keep Vegeta in place. 
Oh my, 229 frames.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Hariti said:


> A junior size set of  please.:33
> Just don't add too much effects,that's all~



will take this          ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

So   I guess I'll be taking care  of slideshow gifs?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

yupp your the new giff person 

you are getting better 

STARTING REQUESTS NOW ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

tsun

Kakashi 

brightly 

Wifu

Blaze

Black

King

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2011)

Kagu-chan! 

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Could you give it a romantic feel please? Thanks!!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

sure thing           ~


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @StonedTheGoodWay:
> 
> I hope that's what you wanted. I couldn't keep Vegeta in place.
> Oh my, 229 frames.



It's awesome thanks.


----------



## Summers (Aug 18, 2011)

Request-set


You choose rest


----------



## VampQueen (Aug 18, 2011)

Request for Kagura-san 

*Request:* Set!
*Borders:* Like this:


*Text:* 'Sorry, I'm not perfect'.
*Stock:* (focus on lightning and the man please <3)!

*Style/Effects:* Something like this:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

WILL DO EVERYTHING DONE TOMORROW I SWEAR IT


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 18, 2011)

Kagura dear, I have a request for you. Dunno if you're gonna like it or not. 

*Request Type*: Banner
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Whichever you thinks looks good. 
*Effects*: I would like a romantic and ethereal feel, please. 
*Text*: None
*Add. Info*: None


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

i love it 

WILL DO


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

tsun (tomorrow)

Kakashi (tomorrow)

brightly  (tomorrow)

Wifu  (tomorrow)

Blaze  (tomorrow)

Black  (tomorrow)

King  (tomorrow)

red  (tomorrow)

harti  (tomorrow)

summers (Saturday) 

vamp (Saturday)

kitsun  (Saturday) 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

tsun 






Kakashi 



brightly  





Wifu  





Blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Black  





mali





red 





harti  





summers


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

vamp 

kitsun   

evil(PM)

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Rosie (Aug 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Wifu


Pfft. Of course you chose the last one. America/Seychelles pek It's too cute pek pek

Thanks love 

/needs to spread rep


----------



## Summers (Aug 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow fast! Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

King






vamp





Kitsun


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tsun



I love you pek


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 
















Sorry the first 2 aren't HQ, I couldn't find HQ quality ;-;
but I checked and they should be fine when reduced.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

will do                      ~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 19, 2011)

Avatar request

Size :150x150
Border: 
Stock: 

If i could get an avy of each of them that would be great


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> harti



It's great.Thanks.
24'd,will rep later.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello, Kagura. 

Avy request

Stock (pretty large)
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Your choice

Let me know if anything's wrong. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Narancia (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura-Chan I'd like a set.


Here's the stock. 

I forgot what vectors do....

I just really want the effects you put to highten the picture and make the kiss between Older Link and Dark Link more special. The symbols of the heart and the pissed off sign I want to stay.

I just want the words white day taken out and replaced with a pink texture with hearts in it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blaze



I wub you!


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



 your amazing!!!!!  i love it thankies sooo much 

i will cred you and rep you twice once i can...i gotta spread first  

thankies!!!! :33


----------



## Diddy (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagu-chan

*Request: *Set
*Stock: *[SP=This] [/SP]
[SP=or this][/SP]


You choose:33

Just...do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kitsun




IT'S PERFFFFEECCCCCCCCCCCCCTTT!!!!!!!!!    I LOVE FUCKINGG LOVE THIS, GURL! YOU DID LOLU JUSTICE!  

Thank you so much, Kagura-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

will do guys             ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

7

DarkS

Proto

Shota

SASUSAKU

*People can start requesting *


----------



## VampQueen (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> vamp



OMG! OMG! I love it *-* 
Will use now!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

7

DarkS

Proto

Shota

SASUSAKU

*People can start requesting *


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

GREAT i came on time .
type of request : set
stock:
i will give you two stocks to work on,one is main,and the other one is a secondry that you can use with the first one.
(wtf why am i talking like i know everything?Dx).
the main stock: 
the secondary stock: 
Size : im not sure whats the difference,but i will go for the normal members' signature (Junior if i wasnt mistaken,right?@_@,sorry for my growing english xD).
Borders: normal
special stuff that i want in the set,i want it red-gray
Text: this Phrase : Snap or tap,u have until 5.
if you can't add it then just write U Either Snap or Tap.
if you have any problems with the stock just say so so i can replace it..
thanks in advance.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock -  + . Not really happy with stock for the sig, let me know if it is too LQ to be used.
Size - Senior
Borders - Border, Dotted(Avy rounded is possible).
Text - "Badass friend" for Sig, and J. Winchester for avy.
Style - As you please.

Cheers.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

will do G


ummm urca do you want them combined?


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do G
> 
> 
> ummm urca do you want them combined?


 yup,if you can't do it then just use the main one and make it 60% Gray 40% red
(what the hell am i saying anyway?im countin on you with it.)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

i see ok


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> brightly



pek thanks ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

soooo glad you like it  

woooooo 4000 posts


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

7

DarkS

Proto

Shota

SASUSAKU

urca

Ghawk

*People can start requesting *


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> soooo glad you like it
> 
> woooooo 4000 posts



Congratz, 4000 pek


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> soooo glad you like it
> 
> woooooo 4000 posts



Congratulations on getting 4000 posts


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

arent you getting a set out of this by synn?


----------



## Ace (Aug 19, 2011)

Requesting Set 


Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

will do stone ~     .


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea, but the guy who took over from synn said the stock was bad. I wanted a a normal designed sig originally, but changed my mind after what he said.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

ok well synn is still doing it if you haven't seen his post


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 19, 2011)

Kai Harn from Bastard!! pek

Set
Senior size
Effects and border: Up to you

Beautiful and sexy stock, isn't it, Kagura? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

at lest shes already colored will do 

she is cute though :33


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 19, 2011)

I would like a transparency set~

stock: 

size: avi - 150x150, sig - up to you~

thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

sure thing


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

Set please.
Junior Sizes.
Stock:  and 
Effects and Borders: Up to you~


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 19, 2011)

^image for avi - hotlinking not allowed/error 403~

just thought I'd let you know xD


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

It's working for me 
But just in case [sp][/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

^ i cant see it


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 20, 2011)

Set please-
Stock: 
Effects: Something kind of deep and beautiful, whatever you feel is good and natural.
Size: Senior
border: dotted

Thanks lovies! ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

^ cant see anything 

starting requests now       ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

7








Shota






Ghawk


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

DarkS




Stone







SASUSAKU


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

urca

Basil

ninja

SloGoob

Proto

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Diddy (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SASUSAKU



Thank you so much..it's perfect
Will rep you ASAP.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7



Thank you :33
How'd you realize I liked simple sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Basil





ninja






SloGoob


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

urca

Proto

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll leave the effects to you dear 

And make the set out of it..

Will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

will do          ~


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Mind making me a set out of this please?
Size: senior
Borders: Anything but dotted. 
Effects: I'll leave that to you.


----------



## Sera (Aug 20, 2011)

One set made from  please, Kaggy-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Will Do                     ~


----------



## Narancia (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7
> 
> Shota



faps I love it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Proto





itachi





red






zoro


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Bump 

urca

ソラのシン-사마

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura;39987256

zoro



[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amazing..
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Proto



Fucking awesome! 

Thank you once again, Miss Kagura.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 20, 2011)

love rep!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

urca


----------



## urca (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> urca


 OMG OMG OMG OMG A GREAT SET
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

ソラのシン-사마


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

none

*People can start requesting *


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ソラのシン-사마



<3!!! repped!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

none

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't been here in awhile :33
A senior set, please love


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

cast dean holly fuck


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:
			
		

> ninja



wow, that was quick. xD

I love them! thanks very much! ^^

will rep you in 24 hours...meh. xD

EDIT: I just repped you~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Sunako

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> DarkS
> 
> Stone



Holy!  Anna and Yoh look amazing.  Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Aug 20, 2011)

Set please

Top link is avy
bottom link is sig

I want this set to have a dark theme. The contrast to this one. No borders on avy please


----------



## Saturday (Aug 20, 2011)

Request: Set
stock: 
Size: Senior
rounded
effects: If you can add sometype to it that would be nice
Text: Toph Bei Fong


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunako


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sunako



That was fast  Thank you very much


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ghawk





It's lovely.

Thank you.

Will rep in 24H.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 20, 2011)

can you make a set from this? and a transperacy too?
reduce it a little.

and have the words _Kenshin x Sano_ some where on it?
:33

borders plz.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

fireW





Green


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> can you make a set from this? and a transperacy too?
> reduce it a little.
> 
> and have the words _Kenshin x Sano_ some where on it?
> ...



bad quality for a trans 

stock rejected


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

none

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Aug 20, 2011)

Seeing as you have no requests... 

Avatar: 

Sig: 

You're the best!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

will do       ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

Set. Rounded borders. Anything you want, darling~
Stock: 
And thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Magnificent.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 20, 2011)

Kagu-channnnn, senior requesto please.

Ava: 
Sig: 

No matter what, I want the blue to stand out, especially for the sig. Anything else you're welcome to do. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

will do     ~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Red

Tsuku

Blue

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 21, 2011)

Avatar please.



Anything you think will fit.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

NAYA                   

hmm theirs nicer pics of her ya know


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> NAYA
> 
> hmm theirs nicer pics of her ya know



Well, I wanted one with her laughing. Can you find better ones?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

look all over here


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Yea.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

i like the first      .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 21, 2011)

I come here with an avatar request, 150 x 200 



don't know if you still do, but if possible something like this:


some light colourization of the hair and eyes and then make it an avatar


if not, then please like this:


make it look manga like but with a bit of colour

about other specifications, just please, no border, and keep it simple but pretty like these other ones you made  thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

easy coloring can do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Red





Tsuku





Blue





TP



Ane


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ane




thanks a lot  it really looks pretty, and so fast


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

none 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Middle right panel for the sig and either the upper one or the one on the left for the avi.Junior size.Do your magic and show me how it's done.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

i just started working on this xD

will do


----------



## Diddy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm back for a new set Kagu-chan 
I'm sorry,I couldn't wait

*Stock:* [SP][/SP]


You know what do to ..I know it'll be awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blue



 Thankies Kagu-chan.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsuku



Ich liebe dich. 
Thank you, dear, gotta change clothes.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 21, 2011)

Request: Set.
Size: In within junior limits please.
Border: Whatever you think looks good.
Stock: 

Thank you, will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 21, 2011)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size:* Senior Sized
*Border*: Dotted
*Text for sig*: He who wields a piece of power that equates to God
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

will do                     ~


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never done this before, but...

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* *Size:* Within Junior limits, please.
*Border:* Preferably dotted.
*Text for sig:* Family...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

sure thing ~       

lol  first time and you did a good job just sig off please ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

harti

SS

opp

spartan

smiles 


*People can start requesting *


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Requesting set

Senior size

Stock for Avatar: 

Stock for Sig:


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 21, 2011)

Would it be possible to have the background of this gif matched to the color of the site template? I want to use it as an avatar but I'm suspecting the transparency is what prevents it from staying a gif when it's in the avatar for some reason.



Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

actually i think that has to b resized 

will do kanade ~


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried resizing it. Didn't work still.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

ummmm try Aeons shop........


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

harti

SS

opp

spartan

smiles 

Kanade

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

Requesting set 

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do                         ~


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

Request: Set.
Size: senior
Border: whatever you think will make it look good
Stock: 

i hope this quality is fine this time..


----------



## RonyxJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Could I request something out of this picture?  



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do both


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

harti

SS

opp

spartan

smiles 

Kanade

stone

lee

rony 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2011)

Set please. Just make it look great.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do BB


----------



## Brie (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd like a gif set from the same video, if that's possible...



The sig times will be from 4:26-4:36, the scene with both of them walking down the steps _appearing_ to look at each other lustfully.

The av times will be from 3:49-3:51, when the boy depicted [Kame ] turns back to look at the viewer.

Oh and please remove the subs. 

If there's a complication with the request please tell me.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Brie said:


> I'd like a gif set from the same video, if that's possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try..


----------



## Brie (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I will try..



Thank you!

I'm sure I'll love whatever you come up with.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Brie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm sure I'll love whatever you come up with.



Junior sizes, is it?:33


----------



## Brie (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes'm.


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 22, 2011)

Avatar 

Stock:

Size: 150x200

Other: Can you give me several versions with border, also make it sexy 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

@Brie:
I deleted a bunch of frames because of loading issues...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

STARRING REQUESTS NOW

though people can still request you MIGHT GET LUCKY


----------



## Sera (Aug 22, 2011)

One set please. :33 Stock:  (A colouring Tsukky-chan did for me!)

And one additional avatar from  please.

Thanks!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

Avatar.



Any effects you think will compliment the pic.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

HERE WE GO

harti





SS





opp





spartan





smiles


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> HERE WE GO
> 
> harti



Ahh,YES! Love youit,Kagu!
Gotta spread.

Aaaand I just got 24'd.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Rony





tylee





Kanade





stone


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Blueb





Red 





TP


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tylee



I love it! :33
thanks!
I'll rep and cred.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> HERE WE GO
> 
> 
> spartan



I'm loving it pek 

Much thanks Kagura!


----------



## Diddy (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Thank you so much Kagu-chan.It's beautifulpek
Will rep ASAP


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

glad you two like


----------



## Eternity (Aug 22, 2011)

Stock: 

Text: "What can I say? I'm just that good."

Set

Simple black and white border


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do eternity


----------



## Eternity (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do eternity


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone



    


Love it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Prowler (Aug 22, 2011)

ava/gif
no border needed 
size: 150x150 and 100x100 
Time: 1:14 - 1:17

tip: just want the scene with the lips and the smoke

Link: 

thank you .


----------



## Brie (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @Brie:
> I deleted a bunch of frames because of loading issues...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much! 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> smiles



They're perfect, thanks so much. 

I love you! (no homo)


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blueb



Glorious. 

Thanks, Kagura.


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you make pictures smaller?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

uhhh yeah sure


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you do this please? I read the rules and it says turn off your signature. Does that mean take off your current sig? Also Is there like a format to follow? And can you turn that into a sig and Ava? 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

umm do you want effects or something

and no umm go to advance edit and scroll down and you will see see show your signature and click on the arrow


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok thanks. And yes effects would be nice. So it can be colorful but not too colorful but it makes him look cool. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

sig 0ff  please


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

monkey

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait where's advance edit?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

click edit and then advance edit to all your posts


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright got it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah your sig is still on  

and please stop spamming


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry for the spam. But do I have it now?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

not really ....


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I think I got it now. I'm really sorry for this though.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

ok.........


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like a set~

stock: 

size of sig: 500x300 <- please could you stick to this size? thanks. Please include all 4 characters.

size of avi: 150x150 <- of the 2nd guy from the right.

effects: do you do pop out sigs? if not thats alright xD use whatever effects/colors which blend/work well with the stock. Don't overdo it, though xD

please & thank you! ^_^


----------



## Empathy (Aug 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _@ShineMonkey_ 







If you're on advanced . . .






____________________________________________​


I have a request for you Kagura :3



*Type:* Signature
[*]*Stock:* 
[*]*Size:* Senior, with some extra room
[*]*Effects:* Are up to you, just have it match  avatar
[*]*Border:* Semi-Rounded, and if you can add a border to the avatar too, that would be phenomenal

Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

monkey

empathy 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## RonyxJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you.  It looks great.  

If possible, may I request this for an avatar.  



If possible.  Could you please delete the text in the picture?

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

not at all will do


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 22, 2011)

I must spread.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 22, 2011)

Set request for Kagura 

Senior Size
Border: Rounded edges or transparent
Effects: Probably remove the background wall. Something like a half-dream half-awake just-waking up from a dream () kind of thing.
Text: We've talk about it. "Dream felt so real" and "Why am I wet?" are prominent. "Sticky" "Boy" and "Dream" are not promiment.

 Have fun. Be sure to save the .psd if we need to change some text


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

will do and i will show you before putting up (like i do with all my picky requests)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

monkey

empathy 

toro

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 23, 2011)

Can I ask you for one more thing? I want this as a sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

damn your finding these really nice pics of Naya  lol xD

soo you started glee you should also look at Heather Morris


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea, I've been watching clips of the show here and there. I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> opp



Thanks, will wear soon.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 23, 2011)

Kagura I have an emergency, sorry for asking this late 

August 23rd is Temari's birthday, so I would like to ask you to make a banner please 



With this message on it:

*Happy BDay Tem-hime .. from Naruto and your fans*

You're free to make it the way you please... I'll rep


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

^ do you have a nicer quality stock......if not i will give it a try 



hope you can stand the singing but its quite a clever quirk to put into the show ~


----------



## Midaru (Aug 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ do you have a nicer quality stock......if not i will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> hope you can stand the singing but its quite a clever quirk to put into the show ~



I tried to find it sweetie, but this is the only one I have now, it's still ok?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah its fine sweety dont worry also


*Spoiler*: __ 







If you're on advanced . . .


----------



## Midaru (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, didn't know I had to hide my sig...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

its alright  im just reminding everyone ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

monkey

empathy 

toro

the P

Midaru

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Narancia (Aug 23, 2011)

Here you go Kagura I just need a sig made if you make a avatar it's ok but not needed.

Here's the stock. 

Just focus on Lind with the wings everything else is not needed. 

If you could trans it I'd be happy put it looks hard as hell to do.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 23, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> I would like a set~
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



erm....my request wasn't accepted? If I need to change anything so you can accept it, let me know. =3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

no it was excepted i was just really tired


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

STARTING REQUESTS 

though you may request you might get lucky


----------



## Sera (Aug 23, 2011)

Can I have an avatar made from  please, Kagu-chan? Oh, and could I have a dotted border too. 

SNM resized it and put some effects on it. If you need a bigger version for the avatar, it's .

Thank you. :33


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 23, 2011)

Get to work making smutty pictures


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 23, 2011)

Set request

Avatar: 150x150
Picture: 
Dotted Border
Black/purple colors, sinister looking effect
No text


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

will do       ~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 23, 2011)

Could you do an avy of Ritsu glomp ?
100x100 and black border.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

sure thing    ~

did you check out the new ending for madoka ?

it is my set


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

mida



everything else will be done by tonight


----------



## Midaru (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG thank you ............ I owe you this Kagura, I'll rep once I have more time today to give you a good rep


----------



## Greed (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it possible to just have the colors of this pic enhanced?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

cant see it bro      .


----------



## Greed (Aug 23, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

the pic is small but you just want color enhancement right?


----------



## Greed (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kagura!!! the awesome and amazing  
lol i has a set request for you :33

*Spoiler*: __ 







Effects: anything you think looks right
Text: "Brotherly Love" or "Sibling Love" which ever one sounds right to you i guess :33
thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

soooooo cute will do


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 23, 2011)

Set please~~
Stock: the same as your set 
Effects: different from yours, whatever you want :33
Text: anything
Border: anything
 have fun


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

will do            :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

its alright  im just reminding everyone ~

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kaijin

eternity

monkey

empathy 

toro

the P

shota

fairylaw

blaze 

black

sans

ken

Kushina

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 23, 2011)

I need a complete set of my Mikaram


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

can do                    .


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry Kagura as this is my first time requesting a picture but what is a stock?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Sorry Kagura as this is my first time requesting a picture but what is a stock?



Dude please turn your signature off.

Just go to edit then advanced then signature off. 

Stock is a picture,video or etc given to set makers for use in sets or such.

Edit: /Sorry for the spam Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

^ thank you


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh so you need to turn it off every time you post. I thought it does that automatically.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Oh so you need to turn it off every time you post. I thought it does that automatically.



You do know you don't have to post your thoughts right?

You can Vm her and apologize. But keep this space clear unless you wish to add anything about your set. Thank you :33

/I apologize Kagura again for my spam 

Edit: Damn it got me doing it.


----------



## RonyxJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope you don't mind if I cancel and request something else  

This for an avatar.



This for a signature.



Sorry for the trouble.  Will rep again.  :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2011)

A senior sized set out of , please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

WILL DO               .


----------



## Kisame (Aug 24, 2011)

The current set I have.

I want you to crop only the parts where Kisame appears for the sig.

As for the avatar, I want it to have some sort of round-squared frame.

Hopefully that wasn't too vague, thanks.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing    ~
> 
> did you check out the new ending for madoka ?
> 
> it is my set



You mean that song?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

eternity






empathy



the P



fairylaw






black





sans


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

blaze



ken



kushina



Basil


----------



## Eternity (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodness Kagura! You are such a freaking awesome set maker! 

Marry me! 



Anyway, thanks for the set


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

7


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


AWESOME!


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering if I could get this pic made into a set


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7



This will do nicely


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

kajin



rony





shark


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

shota



hels


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

toro

Ninja

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been neglected 
 I'm mean 
[/spam]


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you very much Kagura


----------



## RonyxJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 24'd  But I'll rep as soon as I am able to. 

But thanks so much for the set.  I love it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

glad you like  

hels sig off please 

ohh my toro


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Toro


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Monkey (stock)
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Ninja


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 24, 2011)

I will wear it with pride and lust 

I wub you


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Ritsu Glomp! 


"You must spread some-"

*Throws PC out of window*


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

Border: One that fits a sig and an ava
Effects: Something cool that fit's well
Text: I am Omega

Ok I found a better quality picture.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota



Hey Kagura this will be my last set request for a few months due to school taking over my life soon. 

Here give me the sexiest set you can make with this.



Text: grell you've finally found your man.
+Reps already .....

shizz 24/d


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Border: One that fits a sig and an ava
> Effects: Something cool that fit's well
> Text: I am Omega
> 
> Ok I found a better quality picture.



the stock makes my eyes bleed 


will do shota


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kajin



awesome +rep will credit ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey (stock)

Shota
*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



 oh wow it looks amazing  thankies sooo very much Kagura your the best  will rep when i can and cred  thankies soo much


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura since I'm nice here for ShineMonkey.


Digi-mon stock is hard to find in good quality only sub-par ones like these exist.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

I CANT SEE THE STOCK 

glad you like


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

Here it is Kagura.



Zerochan is having problems.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura sorry for the spam but is this any better?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

i'll work with it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey

Shota

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 24, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 

Size - Junior
Borders - Dotted
Text - N/A


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

will do                .


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fairylaw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagu-chan, I forgot to request this one in my previous post, but will you this one too? 

Set: 
Avy: 300x180, add small effects if you want and suprise me with the border. 
Sig: 500x200(Less than 100kB), and the same with the ava.

Pwease? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

i cant see the stock blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey

Shota

boa 

blaze

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Kisame (Aug 24, 2011)

Marry me.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm idk i don't like cheaters but I'll think about it just hope my wives wont kill you or my only hubu 

and sig off


----------



## Eternity (Aug 24, 2011)

Shark said:


> Marry me.





Kagura said:


> hmm idk i don't like cheaters but I'll think about it just hope my wives wont kill you or my only hubu
> 
> and sig off




I asked first


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2011)

*Type:* Banner
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Max width 550, height whatever.
*Effects:* Go wild
*Text:* "A Certain Magical Index Mafia Game", then in smaller text "Hosted by Laix"


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Eternity said:


> I asked first



you guys really need to ask laix that


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey

Shota

boa 

blaze

laix

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKepsqrC6I&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]




Avatar: Gif

The border you see fits best. I would like ti to be yellow

Time: 2:32 - 2:35


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

sig OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

no it aint 




> "I believe that only you [naruto] can surpass the Fourth Hokage.
> ~ Kakashi, The Legendary Copy Ninja of the Leaf
> 
> 
> ...



i want this  out


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

i do and stop spamming my shop


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey

Shota

boa 

blaze

laix

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Vash (Aug 25, 2011)

2 ava's Kagu 

(150x150)


(150x150 and yes, 150x200 )


Dotted Borders

Thanks


----------



## Sans (Aug 25, 2011)

First request ever!

People in the BD Convo Thread recommended you. 

: 150 x 200.

: Would like the text "Uchiha Itachi" added. Apart from that, go wild!

Thank you in advance. :33

I prefer the black boarders with the white in-boarder, much like your own one. (Not dotted though.)

Thank you again. :33 :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i cant see the stock blaze



GODDAMNIT HOW'S THAT POSSIBLE? I CAN SEE IT! 

Try this one: 
It's the second image.


----------



## Vice (Aug 25, 2011)

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Max width, whatever height
Effects: Go wild
Text: Demon of the Hidden Mist


----------



## Summers (Aug 25, 2011)

Request-set


you choose rest


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Monkey

Shota

boa 

blaze

laix

Sayin

Kome

Vile

Summers

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura, I would like a signautre of Itachi's Susano panel.



You don't need to do much, cut the panel and resize it. Thanks. Will rep...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

will do Kakashi ~


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 25, 2011)

Type: Ava
 Stock: 

Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

will do yume ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Monkey





Shota





laix



Sayin



Kome your not a Senior nor have you won a contest your limit is a junior is avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Vile



Summers






Kakashi



Yume


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

boa 

blaze


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Laix (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Kagura


----------



## Narancia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you, Grell and william look great in that after-sex picture.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Kagura, for my request can you make the avatar, 150x200 and 125x125. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

150x200......is this for another forum...(i seriously hate doing 150x200 if your not gonna use it?)


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 150x200......is this for another forum...(i seriously hate doing 150x200 if your not gonna use it?)



Private uses. I'm gonna use it, I promise.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

fine               .


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

boa 

blaze

Trin (VM)

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Trin


----------



## Summers (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast thanks.


----------



## Vice (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura. I love you.


----------



## Light (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the set!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

boa 

blaze

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess who's back~.	

I got something special here for you Kagura.


Senior set plz. And i want the avy to focus on Lei-Lei/Hsein-Ko (The Top most one)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 










Give it your best shot and thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 25, 2011)

Giving you something to do (2 sets ):

*Spoiler*: _ Set 1_ 




No effects please.





*Spoiler*: _ Set 2_ 





Make fitting effects and colours for this one.



I love keeping you busy.  Kidding. Thanks in advance, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

L  (only character i liked in that show)

will do :33


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2011)

Set

*Stock*- 
*Add info*- Can you get enough of the arm where it still looks good? I guess you can do that thing where some of the image is big and transparent?
*Text*-?Don?t let pitiful bastards like that take your life. The one who?s going to rip you to pieces is me!!?
*Effects*-Surprise me.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

gotcha will do and sig off


----------



## Vice (Aug 25, 2011)

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Max width, whatever height
Effects: Keep white, add red and black highlights, go wild on the effects
Text: 
Zabuza Momochi

The Demon of the Hidden Mist


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

will do        ~


----------



## Sans (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kome your not a Senior nor have you won a contest your limit is a junior is avatar



Looks really brilliant. 

I am aware lol, however I've been nominated for Member of the Month several times in the Naruto BattleDome, and am preparing a post that has a good chance of winning Thread of the Month for the Konoha Library. I'm also participating in the Konoha Colosseam, which will eventually grant me a 150 x 200 Avatar.

This set was going to be worn in celebration when one of these pulled through. 

Edit: Blargh, sorry. Keep forgetting to turn my sig off.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

ohhh i'll do it tomorrow then  

and sig off  please


----------



## Samehada (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey! First time posting a request, hopefully I get it right 

I would love a *signature*, with the dimensions of 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) at most! I do not mind anything smaller, so feel free to explore!

*This is the picture:* 


*Extra Info:*
You can crop out the background and sharks and add something awesome! Also, the picture is quite tall, so dont feel like you need to put Kisame's whole body in the sig, the top half is always fine  I also always like effects so don't mind exploring  Just pm me if I messed up somewhere  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

sure thing 

nice stock btw


----------



## Vash (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sayin



They look awesome, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Empathy (Aug 26, 2011)

Request for you, Kagu 


*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior, with some extra room on the signature
*Effects:* Artist's choice
*Border:* Artist's choice

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

will do bro ~


----------



## Summers (Aug 26, 2011)

Request-set


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 26, 2011)

*SET REQUEST*

*Requesting - Set 
Stock - 
Size - Avatar Senior, Sig as big as possible (I like BIG sigs)

Everything else is up to the artist. TY in advance. *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

willwill do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

boa





itachi  







original





Samehada


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

vice



summers





empathy





san





Deathgun


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

*People can start requesting *


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> original



Thank you Kagura!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you.

Edit: The Sig isn't showing up


----------



## Diddy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Kagu-chan!

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]

Do your magic dear pek


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

will do babe :33


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Deathgun



Awesome stuff.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW that was fast!  Such speed and quality at the same time! TYVM Kagura! 

I'll put on the set and rep ya twice when I get home. :33


----------



## Summers (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> vice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx taking.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanted to request a set. I had trouble finding a good picture, and I liked the left side of this pic. Let me know if it doesn't work. ^_^

 (left side - the side with Gai, please :33 )


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

will do      ~


----------



## Vash (Aug 27, 2011)

2 ava's please Kagu 





Both 150x150 and dotted borders 

Thanks


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 27, 2011)

Was considering waiting for Sensei's new pic but I'll come back when it's done 

sig plz 
something kinda... square with curved corners.  I want a neat little sig, simple and funky
2nd sig 
Do your thing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey kagura, looking for  senior set.

Stock:

Sig size: 500x350

Boders, design: Totally up to you, try and make it look awesome.:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do guys :33


----------



## ℛei (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagukagukagu 

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: junior
Effects: something simple
Borders: up to you
Text: "Your tits are the best Sasu-sama"
Ava: On Shika

Thankyou


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do

we need a shikasasu FC (but you should join my shikanaru one)


----------



## ℛei (Aug 27, 2011)

I think there is SasuShika FC .If not,I'll make it.OK,will join your FC .

Oh sorry,sorry for spamming your shop .

On-topic,I love your sets.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

i love you xD


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

sasu

Mel

Saiyan

nawhee

mura

Iki

evil(vm)



*People can start requesting *


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Kagara I have two request for you

A redo of my signature. (Sorry to sound ungrateful)

And a Banner for my Rp  (Durarara themed)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

ohh i know it sucks  


i was not at my best 

also SIG OFF


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry about that :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

sasu

Mel

Saiyan

nawhee

mura

Iki

evil(vm)

pain (re upload your stock)


*People can start requesting *


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

and the banner stock please


----------



## Samehada (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks sooooo much!!!! 

Sorry, I was absent for a day


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

SS





Mel






Saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

nawhee





mura





Iki





evil(vm)


----------



## Diddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Thank you so much 
It's awesomepek


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> nawhee


Awesome, that was fast   Thank you :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mura



Awesome work, kagura. Love it as always.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Summers (Aug 27, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG SASUKE LOOKS AMAZING WILL DOOO


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

sin again


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

summers


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Aug 27, 2011)

Requesting set 


Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Judecious (Aug 27, 2011)

Request-avatar
Size-150x200
Stock-
Border-dotted


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do juju


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2011)

Just an ava.

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 27, 2011)

requesting a set!!! :33



do anything you think looks right but i would like the text "Down Yoko, Kurama is my playmate now" 
will rep and cred :33 thankies in advance


----------



## Melanie Skye (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Mel



Aww, that looks awesome!!! Thanks Kagura-chan!!1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> requesting a set!!! :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do black :33


----------



## Vash (Aug 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Perfect as always Kagu 

I'm 24'd, I'll rep you soon


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

glad you like bro


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

summers

stone

Jude

Thunder

Black


*People can start requesting *


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, Kagura!

I'm in need of a new avy/sig. Could you resize them, please? 

Junior.  

Sig:  

Avy:  

I don't feel they're in need of any changing or anything, but that's your decision. 

If you could, I'd appreciate it! Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

will do       ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

summers

stone

Jude

Thunder

Black

smile


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 28, 2011)

I come with my usual avatar requests :33


*Spoiler*: __ 













Thank you Kagura.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 203600.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Iki



OHMAI.I LOVE THE RESULT .IT LOOKS FAPTASTIC :ho.

THANKYOU  *off-topic,I love your new KyouSaya set*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

will do 7 :33

iki i need to show you the full version


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

summers






Jude



Thunder



smile


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

stone

Black


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Judecious (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jude



Thanks.  

24ed atm


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Thunder



Thanks dear. Will rep later, I'm 24'd : (


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

stone

Black

7


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Junior size,but can you also make an 150x150 ava?Focus on America's face.

Do your magic and thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

hetalia 

so you are USUK


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blaze

pain (re upload your stock)

stone

Black

7

Harti

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

starting requests now 

though people may request you might be  one of the lucky ones


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 28, 2011)

Requesting another set, Kagura. 

Just make it look extra cool.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 28, 2011)

Requesting set Kags.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> smile



Amazing!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

^Sig off Smiles.


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> summers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! this is the best of the batch!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Transparency of this please, Ari-chan. 
No hawk, Sasu only. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do                          ~


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 28, 2011)

Two requests:

*Avatar*
Stock: 
Nothing too colorful.
Normal member size.


*Sig*
Stock: 
Nothing too colorful, thank you.
Normal and Senior, since I'll be a senior in two months.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

soo one ava one set gotcha 

also SIG OFF BRO


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> soo one ava one set gotcha
> 
> also SIG OFF BRO



Right, I forgot.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

blaze





stone





Black






bluB


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

7



Harti


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Tsu in Boots

[sp=fucking BIG][/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

pain (re upload your stock)

theP

High
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsu in Boots
> 
> [sp=fucking BIG][/sp]



Fuck, darling. I'm so in love with you. 
Almost to 500


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

i see i see  

that was a fucking pain  though


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> bluB



Thanks. 

I'll hold back on wearing it until I can rep you again. Gotta spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

you know i dont care about rep BB  

but do what you want babe   ~


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Harti



Thank you. It's beautiful. Will rep and cred when I decide to wear it.:33


----------



## Ace (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone



OMG looks fabulous! Must spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

glad you two like


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7




mmmm.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

glade you like ~

lol im getting better with real life stock xD


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

pain (re upload your stock)

theP

High
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, here is the new stock.


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black


omg its amazing  thankies soo much will rep when i can and cred when i wear it (which will be worn tomorrow lol promise lol)
thankies soo much


----------



## Rosie (Aug 28, 2011)

Set request waifu~

Stock (Time for you to pick your poison again ): 




*Spoiler*: _4_ 







Border: Dotted
Effects: Sexy as hell but of course, nothing too bright. 
No text.

Thanks love


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

YOUR MAKING ME PICK BETWEEN 2 HOTS 

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH 

I"LL TAKE PRUPRU


----------



## Samehada (Aug 28, 2011)

I find myself coming here just to look at the finished products  

its entertaining.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2011)

or maybe just my reactions 

have a stock in mind babe?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2011)

A senior sized set of , please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

SIGNUM FUCK YES    will do :33


----------



## Azure-storm (Aug 29, 2011)

First time requesting here.  

Can you make this for me for an avatar?  



It's really cute and all.  But I feel the text doesn't really fit for an avatar. So could you please remove them?  Thanks.  

This is a really nice place by the way.  So elegant.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

it can get hectic lol but thanks and 18  truly can be adorable :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

pain (re upload your stock)

theP

High

Rosie

Basil

Jade 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Azure-storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> it can get hectic lol but thanks and 18  truly can be adorable :33



It's only if you can do it.  No pressure.  :33

And yes, 18 is indeed adorable.  

Thanks Kagura.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 29, 2011)

Set:


Avatar Size:
150x200

Text for both Ava and Sig:
Inferno

Do whatever you think will be nice for it. Just the Itachi Guy.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

better stock will do


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

pain (re upload your stock)

theP

High

Rosie

Basil

Jade 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2011)

set stock  And make the set senior sized please


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2011)

*Stock for Ava*



*Stock for Sig*



Request: Senior sized, bokeh, glitter


----------



## Azure-storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, could I request this for a sig?  



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

WILL DO GUYS 

starting requests now though if you request you might get lucky


----------



## TakaSasuke (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay now, can a get a junior sized set from this image:

Stock:


On the ava, I would like some black and white dot borders. And about the sig, can you make two instead of one, the first one being just the normal image with some random effect that you think it would be good looking and the second one with no background, just Sasuke. Not sure if that is possible though, if it's not than just do the first example I gave you.

Pretty please. 

I know this is more work than usual but I can wait as long as you like and give you a cookie too.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Aug 29, 2011)

I couldn't wait this time. 

I'm requesting a gif sig (junior, please) from 1:14 to 1:22. 

The title said it was high quality, so unless the uploader was lying, you shouldn't have any problems.

Thanks.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem is not the video quality

The problem is the video's length

To keep it within size rules (1 mb) she has to either make the gif. file very grainy, or remove colors

The requested picture will be either very small, or bad quality, and it's not her fault


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

SmilesMcgee said:


> I couldn't wait this time.
> 
> I'm requesting a gif sig (junior, please) from 1:14 to 1:22.
> 
> ...



Shit, shit..
I don't really have time for this shoppu, but I   might try.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Pain





theP





High





Rosie





Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Jade


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

taka



*People can start requesting *


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> High



Awesome.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

New dose honey! 

Here is the stock, now do what you do best, you awesome girl!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

will do eternity but SIG OFF


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry..


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> theP





Thank you Kags, but I must spread. You've really outdone yourself this time!


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Awesome. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

glad you all like  

SOOOOO HAPPY


----------



## Azure-storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jade



Thank you so much.  

It looks amazing.  I love it.


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope you can see this, Kagu. I'm using my iPod. 

One  please!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

SOOOO SMALLL 

i'll find a big quality one


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry!  It looks big on my iPod!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I hope you can see this, Kagu. I'm using my iPod.
> 
> One  please!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

^ I I I I I I LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

thanks 7


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, 7!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


/jizzed in my pants 


I lurve it. Thanks waifu 

Fuck. Gotta spread


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi. First time requesting here.. :3


StocK:

Ava: 150x150 (Only Itachi if thats possible)

Signature: 400x250

Text: None.

Effect: Something sinister, dark , mist like, something like that xd

Borders: Thin and rounded, Like this here please in Ava and Sig:



thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

will do :33

but please sig of you to kushi


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

taka

kushi

itachi 



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Up next
> 
> morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)
> 
> ...



Where is my name?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

^ YA KNOW I CAN BE AN IDIOT 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

taka

Eternity 

kushi

itachi 



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ YA KNOW I CAN BE AN IDIOT
> 
> Up next
> 
> ...



Don't look down on yourself girl! 

Just a minor glimps thats all


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

^ hmmm i see 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

taka

Eternity 

kushi

itachi 



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

starting requests 

but people can still request


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : Anything is good except dotted/semi-rounded. _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded/normal or at your choice.
*Effects* - Anything that you find cool to be honest.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil"
*Additional Info* - Take your time and make it cool please also please avoid the green colour i hate it


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 30, 2011)

*Request* - set
*Stock *- []
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - Yes, but none if you think it looks better.
*Text* - None

Thanks Kagura. 
 

In regards to the avy, could it done with both panels on the left? Maybe each taking half of the avy space?​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do both :33


----------



## Helios (Aug 30, 2011)

*Request Type* - Avatar
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* -
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - I want the first avatar with a normal border and the second one with no border.
*Effects* - Well i want two avatars in the first one put any effects that you like but emphasize on the sharingan to show(by that *i dont mean to zoom* only in the sharingan but to put special colouring to make it look like it glows),on the second one dont put any effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do Helios


----------



## Vice (Aug 30, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Go wild.

Work your magic, babe.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

taka





Eternity





itachi


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

evil






Helios


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn girl! You have outdone yourself this time! 

Brilliant! Simply brilliant!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

glade you like


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

I will always request at your shop, consider me permanent costumer


----------



## Helios (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing work Kagura,many thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

really glad you like


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kagura,will rep later since im 24'd


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 30, 2011)

> itachi



Great work Kagura !

I only have 1 small request left, can you maybe put Itachis face and hat more into the focus of the ava picture ?
It can stay this format:

Like this one 

 And maybe also do 1 for Sasori ? 

Other than that,great work,looks awesome + reps!


----------



## TakaSasuke (Aug 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> taka



So much win.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do kushis tommorow


----------



## Sera (Aug 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do kushis tommorow





Thanks, Kagu!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

youur welcome ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my first time requesting so I'm not sure how. 

Request Type - Set 

Worker- Kagura 

Stock- 

  Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok then I post here.

Stock: you got it already.

Type: Set

Effect: something cool

Ava: 150x150 1 of Sasori  1 of Itachi please

Sig: 300x400


----------



## Sans (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that a new Avatar again? I can't tell if they're both chicks or one is a very feminine boy. 

Anyways, seen you screwed up my earlier request, I have to come back here sooner then I would otherwise. :ho But this isn't a bad thing. pek

I have two Avatars I would like made.

: Senior Member dimensions. Same borders as my current Avatar please.

: 150 x 200.

Same borders as my current Avatar please. If you can keep the colours matching with my current Signature that would be awesome. :33

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

i did not screw it up  

i was just being a senior  

will do komne


----------



## Sans (Aug 30, 2011)

I requested a 150 x 200 Avatar.

Received a junior sized Avatar.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yea I forgot to tell the avatar size.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

funny but both of you r juniors........your avas wont fit.....but i know komne is saving his soo yeah i'll give you a 150x150 ad 150x200


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 30, 2011)

Can I please have another FT set?

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

will do....


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually replaced the link...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Much better      ~


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 31, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Senior Limits for Both

Border: Surprise Me!

Effects: Something demonic, maybe dark colors?

Stock: 

Thank you!


----------



## Diddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Kagu-chan 

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]


Or this one:
[SP][/SP]


Do whatever you want with it :33
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

will DO GUYS 

starting requests now xD


----------



## Azure-storm (Aug 31, 2011)

New request.  

For signature: 

For avatar: 

Thank you.  Will rep & cred.  :33


----------



## Vash (Aug 31, 2011)

2 ava's please Kagu I can't stop requesting 

1


2


Both 150x150 and dotted borders.

Work dat magic


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

will do and OMG EXCELLENT STOCK :

Vice





Ghawk





Itachi(i really HATE this stock)





Konme


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Inuyasah





Dark





SAUSAKU


----------



## Diddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SAUSAKU




Amazing Kagu-chan! Thank you so much pek


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi

Hiruzen

Jade

Saiyan 




*People can start requesting *


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ghawk



....

Sweet bloody Jesus Mary Joseph.

Fucking brilliant lassie. I think I love you.

Bloody hell.


----------



## Ace (Aug 31, 2011)

Requesting avatars 150 x150. 





*Borders:* _None please_

If the stock isn't good, please let me know and I'll change it right away. ^_^

_Thanks in advance._ <3


----------



## Metaro (Aug 31, 2011)

Yo .


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
Avatar size 125x125
and signature size 400x200 
Stock : 
Text  as you like .
Colors: i liked how you did to Ghawk or like Itachi O:.
And i have no rush thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

sure thing but you might have to delete it from tsuku shop unless you have another stock :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi

Hiruzen

Jade

Saiyan 

stone 

met



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

glad everyone likes


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 31, 2011)

It's Awesome!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 31, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 
effects: Maybe some cool effects/lights coming off from his sword? xD any other extra effects that go well/blends in with the stock would be great, don't overdo it, though. xD
size: 500x300 for sig, 150x150 for avi.
Text: Django.

thanks! ^_^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

WILL DO

i wont over do it


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you very much, it's beautiful <3333


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Effects: Similar to the current one that you did for me 
Border: Dotted
Avatar Size: 150x150
For The Avy can you capture just one side of Sasuke's eye's like my Itachi one? If you can't its cool

You can take out the writing on top also


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

will do :33

but SIG OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi

Hiruzen

Jade

Saiyan 

met

ninja

ego



*People can start requesting *


----------



## TakaSasuke (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder why do people need to take off the sigs that are made by you, I get that you don't want to show any other artist's work but when it's yours...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

nooo noooo only in this thread


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi

Hiruzen

Jade

Saiyan 

met

ninja

ego



*People can start requesting *


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, Kaggy!

Could you please hook me up w/ a set from this pic:



Senior size and dotted border and I leave the rest to you.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Up next
> 
> morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)
> 
> ...



You forgot me.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

will do foxy gal       ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

kushi

Hiruzen

Jade

Saiyan 

met

Stone

ninja

ego

Foxy


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm completely bored, so why not? 

Do whatever you want with it, just keep the colours a bit dark. I'll probably use it next month or so..  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

omG i love the stock (im gonna have fun )


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura!!!!!  Its been soooo looonnnggggg  Tales of Xillia is almost out, so Im keeping to my promise :33 But! I do want to switch part of the set with another Xillia Set, so I'll give you what I want; and some stock I know you'll love :33 

The one I want, the usual for me :33 



The one I know you'll have fun, I hope  




Have at it?  pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

I cat see the links 

also SIG OFF


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2011)

That should do it :33


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> nooo noooo only in this thread



Yeah, I'm talking about this thread, not the others, LOL. What kind of idiot do you think I am?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 1, 2011)

TakaSasuke said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about this thread, not the others, LOL. What kind of idiot do you think I am?



Sigs have to be turned off in every shop,not just hers,because they slow down the loading of pages.


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 1, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Sigs have to be turned off in every shop,not just hers,because they slow down the loading of pages.



I know that they are turned off in every shop, always wondered why, thanks for answering!


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura
Set

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Colourization, "TaToBaTaToBa"
Border: Normal


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

will do mali      ~


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, Kagura. I'd like a set:



I leave the shapes and sizes to you. Just don't change the color.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

will do.. ~             .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

STARTING REQUESTS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

kushi





Hiruzen





Jade





Saiyan



met





ninja(VM)


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 1, 2011)

Arigatou Kagura.  

It looks awesome.  

Rep & Cred on the way.  :33

Edit:  As soon as I'm not 24'd anymore.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

ego





Stone



Foxy





Ryu


----------



## sakuralin (Sep 1, 2011)

Prominent.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

UItachi


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Mali 

Overload


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Vash (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Wow 

Perfection


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 1, 2011)

Alrighty, Kagura. A senior sized set of , please. 

Include a 150x200 avatar too. 

Make it epic.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> met
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh .
Thank you.

Edit*

I'm 24'd   Will rep


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Mali 







Overwatch


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 1, 2011)

Stocks:





Type: Set Junior size

Effect: Dont think its nessecary. Looks pure badass already.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

will do im not gonna put that much just to brighten some colors and add some lights nothing big


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank's Kagura! I love it!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

your welcome but SIG OFF


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just showing off the lovely sig.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a question? I I can ask for a signature and avatar in spite of my few posts, if so would you do me the favor graciously if not too much trouble

A senior sized set out of , please. 

 see ya


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

MAMAMAMMAMAMMAMMAMA MAAAAAAAAADOOOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SAMA

ohh  KamiMado 




but im making you a junior set


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

Senior Avy: 1:22-1:25

Sig: 3:27-3:37, There's a moment near the end where he's turning away and the light flashes so he disappears for a second, if you could cut it off there that would be great 

Black and white border please and if you happen to find a couple extra gifable moments I wouldn't mind either 

Btw, what happened to Fear's shop? I requested the same thing a few days ago but when I checked today, it was locked


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 1, 2011)

First, Thank you for the set aid Kagura chan  
I would like to request a set taken from the new (also now my fav) anime ? Dantalian no shoka 
Here are the art pics I found interesting:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://sekijitsu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Dantalian-no-Shoka-btssb-preview.png





Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

will do renabannna :33


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do renabannna :33



Lofe yaaaaaa pek


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 1, 2011)

many thanks for the awesome set ^_^

I'm 24'd so I'll rep you after that. xD


----------



## Egotism (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Love


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

:glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Basil

itachi

410

renabananna




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone



Fuck yes!!  Thank you dear. 

Edit: Must spread.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm requesting a set. 

*Size:* Junior limits.
*Border:* It's up to you. 
*Text: *_Uchiha_ 
*Stock:* 



If it's possible, of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

it is will do        ~


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Foxy


Alright! Thanks! That was really fast, too. Awesome!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

New Request~


Stock:
Avatar- 
Sig- 

Effects: Pink, yet maintaining an evil, creepy effect?

Border: Doesn't matter, surprise me!

Size: Senior For Both


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

can i have a better high quality for the sig?

look in tumblr


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

i'll just use these


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Basil

itachi

410

renabananna

smiles 

hiruzen


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Summers (Sep 1, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Yummy sasuske 

will do :33


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Senior Avy: 1:22-1:25
> 
> Sig: 3:27-3:37, There's a moment near the end where he's turning away and the light flashes so he disappears for a second, if you could cut it off there that would be great
> 
> ...



Um... I'm sorry but did you accidentally miss my post or something


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont do giffs selva will probably be back after a month though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Requesting a set Kagura :33

Stock:

Size: Senior

Other than that just make it look cool.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

oic, then I guess I'll take my request elsewhere


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Requesting a set Kagura :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



BUTOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIG OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Basil

itachi

410

renabananna

smiles 

hiruzen

summers 

buto buto 


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry 'bout that Kagura


----------



## Heloves (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to get this as an av.......I still enjoy my sig


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I would like to get this as an av.......I still enjoy my sig



will do         .


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 2, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

Image: 

Senior set, just make it pretty, thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

have i mention i fucking love you I MEAN REALLY FUCKING LOVE 

KYOUUUUUUUUUUUUSAAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

WILL DO WILL DO WILL DO 

and its my fav fanart i'll make it SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 2, 2011)

lol I'll be eagerly awaiting then. 

I love the fanart too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ryu



 I love it! pek good as always~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you like

Starting requests now  

though people can still request you might get lucky


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 

Well i want you to make the set using Susano'o only dont include itachi at the set at all.(susano'o is that ghostly thingy in the upper image )
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded,no border.
*Effects* - Make it have a ghostly,spiritual touch,avoid the pink/green colour and use these awesome lines that you normaly do.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil" with letters as it is in my current sig.
*Additional Info* - Take your time and make it cool please


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

alright its gonna be small though xD


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

Nah the avatar will be in perfect size,ah forgot in the sig put susano'os head in the middle


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 2, 2011)

New request.  

This picture for a signature.  

This picture for an avatar. 

Could you please make the avatar dotted?

Sorry for the trouble.  And thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Basil





itachi





410





renabananna


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

smiles





hiruzen





summers





buto buto


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Helo





Night





Evil


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 2, 2011)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will rep you 3 times when I can!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

^sig off.

My dear Okita
I hope I'm not bothering you too much.:33



Junior sized set. 2 avas on Itachi and Sauce. :33
Thank you, sis.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

will do :33 (i really love that fanart xD)


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful work Kagura, thank you!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura, what do you think is the best set/sig/avatar you have ever made is?


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 2, 2011)

I KNOW THIS IS SPAM BUT OMG TSUKUYO I'M PROUD


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil




Awesome work again. 

Thank you, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410



oh many thanks were amazing
pdt:  when I can order another set of signatures
pdt: I can use them in other forums if there is a lot of trouble


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

anytime really 

yes you can use them in other forums


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anytime really
> 
> yes you can use them in other forums


ok thank you kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

your welcome  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Jade

Tsuku




*People can start requesting *


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> smiles



Amazing as always. 

Thanks.


----------



## Diddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura you wonderful girl I'm back 

*Request:* Two sets.
*Stock:* 



Do your magic


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

will do my love


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm back too 

These are interchangable but I need a sig out of one them and the rest are avatars.
[SPOILER='Bout time I had a Se7en set]

[/SPOILER]

And I need 1 more Jun ki ava.


Thank you~


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> buto buto


Thanks Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I'm back too
> 
> These are interchangable but I need a sig out of one them and the rest are avatars.
> [SPOILER='Bout time I had a Se7en set]
> ...



will do :33

glad you like Buto


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Jade

Tsuku

SS

7




*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura!!!! im back with a request 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







do anything you want with it, i know you will make it look good but i would like some text on it please :33
TEXT: "I always knew you were my brother Hiei" 

thanks in advance :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

sooo cute will do :33


----------



## Narsha (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like
Avatar: 125x125
Signature: 400x200 or less of 58KB
Colors: whatever you think it suits.
Text: whatever you think it suits.
Stock : 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

will dooooooooooo


----------



## Brie (Sep 2, 2011)

For anyone who'd care to pick this up. 

Type of Request: Set 
Size: Junior
Avy Stock:



I'd like it to have a circular border. Is that possible? 
And by circular, I don't mean to make the edges rounded.

Sig Stock:



I'd just like text saying - "Don't care what you think, don't care what you say, I'm going to go about things my own way."

Details and effects are up to you.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> renabananna



pek with lots of love and epicness 

Thankkkkkkkk you sweetieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pek 


Gonna change to the set now


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2011)

One set please. 

Avatar: 

Sig:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

^ will do (lol your becoming a pro at this )



Brie said:


> For anyone who'd care to pick this up.
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



you mea a semi round border...

will do


----------



## Brie (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ will do (lol your becoming a pro at this )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

And yeah, that's what I meant. [laugh]

I'm sure whatever you come up with will be wonderful.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Jade

Tsuku

SS

7

Narsha

Kushi

Bri




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Jade







Tsuku





SS


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

7





Narsha





Bri


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 


Kushi

Black

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7



Now I have to pick things up?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a bitch and you know that


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you so much Kagura.  I love it.


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Bri



I actually said in my original post that I'd like words in the sig saying, "Don't care what you think, don't care what you say, I'm going to go about things my own way.

And I only wanted the avy to have a special border. 
 I think you might have misunderstood what I meant by circular..
I mean like completely round all around, not just with semi- or rounded _corners_.

Can you change it....please?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

OHHH LOL hold one


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

bree (tbh the stock was hard to work with)


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2011)

^Thank you!

Sorry for all the trouble..

Will rep and cred right now!


----------



## Empathy (Sep 3, 2011)

I would like to make a request  :


*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* [](or any better variation of this image is fine, since there's lots of similar images, just so as it's the person in that picture in that position)
*Size:* Senior with room for some extra stuff
*Effects:* Artist's discretion, just have it match , please
*Border:* Your choice again, and if you could add a border to the avatar, that would be excellent

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

i know the one from the ava :33

will do


----------



## Diddy (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



These are beautiful pek
Thank you so much dear I love them..and you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Bri



Feel the Pon Pon love!  



Kagura said:


> Tsuku



OMG, I love you and don't worry about the avas. 
This made my whole shitty morning.


----------



## Meia (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry for being so late. I couldn't find any good stock for a while. I finally found something I liked. 

    * Request Type: Avatar
    * Stock: 
    * Size: Junior
    * Effects: Do whatever you want. 
    * Border: Same


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 3, 2011)

Requesting. 


Senior-sized(Feels so great to say that ), and you can do whatever you like qua effects and border. Suprise me with your magic. :33


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 3, 2011)

Avatar request please.



Senior size.


----------



## Narsha (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Narsha



Thank you so much


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

glad you like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kushi

Black

empathy

meia

blaze 

peduso

*People can start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Kagura . I've come to bug you! I'd like to see if I can get your take on some previous avatars I've gotten made. 

*Request* -  Avatar (x2)
*Stock* - 

*Example* - 
_Not limited to, just showing samples!_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



By: Kelsey 



*Spoiler*: __ 



By: Synn



*Size* - Junior* (*I'd love a widescreen size if possible, similar to what I have now) Not restricted to it though-
*Border* - Always used dotted, but do what you feel looks best!
*Effects* - Up to you 
*Text *- None

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

will do                ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

glad you like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kushi

Black

empathy

meia

blaze 

peduso

lathia 
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



]



Size: Senior
Bordersne
Words: Stitch
effects/style:If you can somehow make the brown darker I would love that


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kushi

Black

empathy

meia

blaze 

peduso

lathia 

summers

greenbeast
*People can start requesting *


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Requesting: Set

Size: Senior

Text for Sig: Norn, the mysterious Yggdrasil. 

Stock for Sig:  

Text for Avatar: Norn

Stock for Avatar:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

shes yggdrasil?

WILL DO


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, she's Yggdrasil. Isn't she freaking cute? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Kushi





Black





empathy





meia





blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

peduso



lathia







summers(VM)


----------



## Metaro (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't you mind If I ask for a set again ?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

^ go for it i only have two now ~


----------



## Metaro (Sep 3, 2011)

Yosh !


*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar size 125x125
Signature size 400x200 , Or whatever it's easier for you... I think It has a hard size...Idk.
Stock :  or try this 
Text: as you like.
Colors: I liked how you did With Kushina , Meia and Emphaty , If you can do it lika that .

Thanks again (:.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm back  (tho I promise I won't use this set for a month, AND I MEAN IT )..:


L.  Anyways thanks in advance, Kagura. I leave the effects to you.


----------



## Meia (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> meia



Thanks, it's lovely. I only asked for an avatar, but since I like the sig so much I will wear both. I can't rep you now, I will when I can. If I by some chance forget please remind me.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

glad you like 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Greenbeast

Kanade

Met

UItachi


*People can start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lathia
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Kagura pek


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 3, 2011)

hi kagura

A junior  sized set out of , please. 

 see ya


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

will do 410 ~


----------



## Empathy (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> empathy



 
 
  ​
That was quick. I didn't expect this to be done for a long time. 

And it looks incredible! Amazing job.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 3, 2011)

May I please have just an avy of Kakuzu, Kagura? :33


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Your choice of effects

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 3, 2011)

New request.  

Here is the stock for a signature



Take your time.  I plan to wear this one for awhile.  

Thanks in advance Kagura.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



 its beautiful  thankies sooo very much Kagura your amazing :33 will rep when i can and cred :33

thankies!!!


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Greenbeast

Kanade

Met

UItachi

410

jade 

summers 


*People can start requesting *

starting requests now but you might get lucky


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

again starting requests now


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 4, 2011)

You have my support Kagura.


----------



## Diddy (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely Kagura..I need a banner:33

Stock: [SP]
[/SP]

Text: Natsu x Lucy
Just make it pretty like you always do.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast







Met







UItachi






410


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

summers


----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagu,Stitch is spelled wrong on Greenbeast's sig..Just sayin'.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Greenbeast
> 
> 410


thank you kagura

were very beautiful 

see ya


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Kagura. Will rep (24'd) and cred (when I use it).


----------



## Metaro (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Met



Oh! you did it all !
Sorry for keeping molesting you but Can i have an Itachi avatar too?


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 4, 2011)

What happened to mine?


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 4, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> What happened to mine?



I have been waiting for mine for a longer time than you  Be patient


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Geez kanade its manga scans im cleaning it 

Xeuma im not really good with the set you want (always coming out like shit)


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You got the name wrong

Can you fix it? 

It's okay if you can't I'll still wear it


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kanade

SS


*People can start requesting *


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for being impatient, I was just curious as to how far you were in your progress with mine


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> You got the name wrong
> 
> Can you fix it?
> 
> It's okay if you can't I'll still wear it



i fixed it its the sig is in the link


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kanade

SS


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Proto


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagura Im requesting "that" picture as a junior set.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

will do


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 4, 2011)

type: Ava
stock:


Please and thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

will do yume :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kanade

SS

itachi

yume


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Prototype (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Proto



Do I even need to say how amazing you are? pek

Thank you so much, love it!


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2011)

Request- Set
Stock- 
Effects- Surprise me . Or I can look for another one.
Size- Max that I can get
Borders- Square


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 4, 2011)

Avatar request.
This fugly ass dude here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




whatever effects you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

will do you cats


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Up next
> 
> morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)
> 
> ...



You forgot my name.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kanade

SS

itachi

yume

jade

TP

Original

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Summers (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> summers



Pretty in pink! taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2011)

[★Xemasu★];40140920 said:
			
		

> Set:
> 
> 
> Avatar Size:
> ...



I edited my request and uploaded it with a different IMG Domain. It will be easier for you so I dun mind


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

soo just itachi?

ok will :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

Kanade

SS

itachi

yume

jade

TP

Original

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagura, forget about the request. When I told you to do it, I wasn't thinking straight.

I'll get something else.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

^ i just started


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh OK continue then.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 5, 2011)

hi kagura
I come to do me one small favor can make me a 120x200 avatar is for another forum
this is the image  backup link 
thank see ya


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Kanade





SS



tp



yume


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

itachi

jade

Original

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Diddy (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Thank you so much dear It's beautiful:33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

itachi

jade

Original

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kanade



That turned out better than I thought it would 


I love it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

itachi

jade

Original

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yume



Thank you  I love it pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

glad u guts like


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Xemasu 

itachi

jade

Original

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Thunder (Sep 5, 2011)

*Request type:* Avatar*.*
*Size:* 150 x 150*.*
*Stock:* []*.*
*Border:* Dotted.
Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2011)

sweet B 

will do bro :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 6, 2011)

Request: Two Avas
Stock 1: 
Stock 2: 
Size: Senior

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do          .


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2011)

One avatar please, Kagu. 

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do Ku chan


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Xemasu





itachi





jade



Original





410


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

thunder



sparta



ku chan


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

NONE~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> itachi



1 hell of a good job. 

Epic,Thanks!


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Xemasu
> 
> 
> 410



 kagura, I can not see the image
would not be much trouble but could you please reupload the image


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta



Loving the both of them, especially the one on the left. pek

Once again, thanks, and I'm sorry I can't rep ya.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

^ can ya provide someone that can?

ehhhhhhhhhhhhh

i see it perfectly....


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ can ya provide someone that can?
> 
> ehhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i see it perfectly....



then my pc or the internet are trolls me 
pdt: that can put the avatar in your profile so I see it and take it please


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't see any of the pics actually.  

Wonder what's wrong.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

my profile...


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> my profile...



Thank you so much splendid avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

NONE~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

COME ON REQUEST


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

does anyone else have problems seeing?


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagu, can you put borders on GIFs?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

not really.......im not good with giffs (my ps sucks)


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright, that's fine.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 6, 2011)

urgh since you want request so much... 

I will wear that new one for a while but I want to save this one:

Stock: 

Type: Junior Size Set

Effect: Hmm up to you...Or another moon effect


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

please change the stock 

i want requests (bored as hell)


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 6, 2011)

Can I get a Set made out of this pic?



Senior Size
Dimesions: please resize it. It's too big and wide. 
Whatever effects you like.
Border: any border you like.

Reps and credit given.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry not senior size. My mistake.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

ohh i know


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Haven't read Guyver yet but I'm confident that it will be good. That said, a senior sized set of , please.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaguuuu 

request: set
size: junior
borders and effects: up to you
stock: 

I want avas with Naruko,Sasuko and SasNar please.Also if you can please remove the text from the pic.

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura, thank you.  Looks great.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

infamous 

basil 

reiki 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> thunder



Good work as usual. : )


----------



## River Song (Sep 6, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock 
Sig:
Avy : (Big Image) 

Efects: Up to you but None on The Avy, and could you also take away the Text (I don't know id thats possible

Text: Arcade Mafia Game XVI: Digimon Adventure


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm really sorry.  

It totally slipped my mind to request an avatar.

Could you make this for me?  

Thanks.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Up next
> 
> morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)
> 
> ...



you forgot me.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

^ i need good stock itachi 

will do jade


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ i need good stock itachi
> 
> will do jade



I thought the ulquiorra 1 was okay ?


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 6, 2011)

i would like to request a set please :33 


effects: do what you think looks right
Text: if you can think of any that will go with the pic then put them in, cause i cant think of any 

will rep and cred like always, thankies in advance :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

will do  blacky

itachi that stock is terrible as well unless you can deal with the flower effects


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _ava_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kevin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kibum_ 













For the sig
you get your pick between Hyunseungs.


Or 

Se7en


So if you do the se7en one I don't want the swirls 

HQ enough? 
there's actually a reason for all the spoiler tags :/

and I dunno about you but all those stocks make me go unf, so I hope it satisfies you.

Just tell me which sig one you're using before hand to I can gather some avatars for it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

ummmmmmmmm



but i cant see some


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 6, 2011)

Which Ones?
I'll reupload.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

i got them


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

infamous 

basil 

reiki 

jade 

paper 

black

7

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TP COME BACK


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

infamous





basil





reiki





jade


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

paper





black


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

7


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Itachi

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Kickass as usual. 

Thank you, Kagura. 

I will wear it soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

itachi their really was nothing i could do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None ~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> itachi their really was nothing i could do



WHo cares ? Looks still epic as always. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

really....glad you like both of you  

well sig off itachi


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None ~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2011)

Keiichi is here with a request

Avatar
150X150
Border: Dotted/ No Border
Text: It hurts to smile
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

awwww shes beautiful


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Keiichi 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Kagura.  I love it.  :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 6, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Dotted border
Text: Like a boss
Specific changes/notes: I want the focus completely on Tsuna(The one on the left with the red flames) and another sig but just without the text.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

ummm soo you want the ava on Tsuna ight


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea, on both the ava and sig.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 7, 2011)

hi kagura 

A junior  sized set out of , please. 

 see ya


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

kei



sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

cant see the link 410


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fuckin' A I'm loving it! 

But I'm just kinda down I can't rep you.  You did a great job here.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Get someone else to rep me then 

and sig off


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

_Hey just requesting a set_

*Avatar:*

I don't really want anything special done, no borders or anything. to it just focus in on Vash and Nick the rest can be cut out. 

*Senoir Sig:*

_I don't want the colour scheme altered too much no fancy borders. Simplicity is beauty. I want the text in some kind of worn or battered font (if possible)_

*"Always ready for war..."*


----------



## ℛei (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> reiki



Awesome .Me like.Thank yoooooou


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> _Hey just requesting a set_
> 
> *Avatar:*
> 
> ...



will do :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



 its awesome  thankies soo much kagura, i will wear it later today promise :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded no border.
*Effects* - You know what i like since i request almost every week lol.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil" with letters as it is in my current sig.
*Additional Info* - I want 3 avatars 1 dor each different Tobi all with the same borders as i stated above,also it could be nice if you could colour their masks a bit with the apropriate colours.Take your time and make it cool please


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> cant see the link 410



ups sorry , new link


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kei



Oh my god you beautiful fantastic lover you  thanks!  Will have to spread


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

will do evil


----------



## Diddy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Kagu-chan:33

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]


You know what to do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## River Song (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> paper


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

410

Vash

evil

sasusaku
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 7, 2011)

Request Kags.



Set, just make it epic.

Senior size.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

will do            .


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 7, 2011)

I won't wear it yet, but I couldn't resist asking 

Requesting: Set

Size: Senior

Stock:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey kagura, requesting a senior set.

Stock:

Sig size: 500x370

Design: I would like it to be a blue background design to fit the character. How you want to design it up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

410





Vash





sasusaku


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

WILL DO THE OTHERS NOW


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410



thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Summers (Sep 7, 2011)

Request set

Its the same pic different stock. Do what you did with the last one! dont include the jewel since the jewel is blocked by the sun.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## Rosie (Sep 7, 2011)

Set request waifu

Stock: As usual, I'll let you pick 





Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Sexy. You know what I like.

Thanks love


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2011)

will do
.... I CANT CHANGE MY AVA


----------



## Jackk (Sep 8, 2011)

*Set request* for Kagura.

*Stock-* 

*Size- *Junior.

*Border-* Dotted please.

*Effects-* Up to you. I trust your good judgment. 

Also, can I have 2 avatars? One with the focus on Urahara, and another one with the focus on Yoruichi. 

Thanks~


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vash


 Woooo me likey, reps repped


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: Fighting me is as futile as fighting against time itself...
Border: Whichever fits best


Oh... And on a side note... I can't change my Ava either


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Jackk said:


> *Set request* for Kagura.
> 
> *Stock-*
> 
> ...



sue but sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

will do sparta 

fucking NF


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Xemasu



Could I have a 150x150 Resize ? Needa use on another forum


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

i deleted it...you should of asked then..........:/


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh okay nvm then


----------



## Diddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sasusaku



Thanks dear,I love it:33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Starting requests now


----------



## Sans (Sep 8, 2011)

I request the coolest picture in the world.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

the kiwi?          .


----------



## Sans (Sep 8, 2011)

Correct. 

This is why I come to this shop. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

ok will do.........


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Set request Kagura-chan 

Stock: 

Text on sig: "And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love."

Border: You deside 

Effects: I trust you with this too


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

evil


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

ThePseudo





Murakazu





Rosie


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks babe!

Will rep when I can Kags.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

jackk





Sparta





Eternity





Summers


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Kanade


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Murakazu



Good shit as always kagura, thanks for the set.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Omg, I love it Kagu-chan! 

Thankies!


----------



## Rosie (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I CAN HAZ TWO SETS?  THANK YOU KAGU-CHAN


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

^ i seriously like them either way wifu 

glad you like  

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 8, 2011)

You seem bored, Kagura. 

Let me fix that. 

A senior sized set out of , please.

Somewhere on the sig please have it say: "Reckon it's time to take you down"

Without the quotes of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Summers (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jackk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your on a roll girl!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> evil



It's awesome as always Ari , now I'm one more step closer to rule NF


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 8, 2011)

Doin' it for ya 

*Spoiler*: _ Sig_ 



http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1363/rainyrain.jpg
No effects, just text: Standing in the rain...




*Spoiler*: _ Avi_ 



http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=big&illust_id=20906941
Effects for this one, do the colour similar to the sig. 
Thankies, my Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

will do ita :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Dashing set as always


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

ummm sure         .


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 8, 2011)

Never mind.  It seems too hard.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

please post the pic and let m see


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

basil

Ita
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Jackk (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jackk



Looks great, thanks goddess of set making Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

basil

Ita
*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 8, 2011)

set request!!!!!!!! :33

effects: any you think looks right, but not too many just kinda simple (if that makes sense)
Text: Best Demon Trio


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

cant see it


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 8, 2011)

can you see it now??  and if not heres the


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

i still cant see it 

upload it to imgur


----------



## Ace (Sep 8, 2011)

Requesting set



Avatar: Rangiku please.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh Hai  


Person who is named Kagura that i have never had any form of contact before on NF  


Just do whatever you feel like doing that would make this look adorably amazing 


Maybe an Avy if you have the time?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2011)

A little soon to be requesting but I'm in a JJBA frenzy as of now...

Request: Set
Stock: 
Text: Yare Yare Daze...
Size: Senior


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

will do my lovelys


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

basil

Ita

stone

fiona

sparta
*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sans (Sep 9, 2011)

Why was my request for an awesome picture never done? 

Anyways, because you asked and are just so cool, here is another request. :33

 - Senior sized please. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaand.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

sure thing bud but sig off and better sig stock please


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 9, 2011)

This was the original stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Can you re size this to senior?


----------



## Sans (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure thing bud but sig off and better sig stock please



I always forget. 

I thought the stock was quite nice. 

EDIT: Forgot to disable my sig in this post as well.


----------



## Sans (Sep 9, 2011)

New stock!



Also tell me what made you not like the old stock. That way, I won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

small bad quality terrible lines want it to kill it with fire 


OHHHH I LIKE THIS ONE :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i still cant see it
> 
> upload it to imgur





now can ya see it??


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

got it will do babe


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> got it will do babe



ahh! yay it worked ok then thankies kagura, and sorry with all that


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

starting on requests now though you can still request


----------



## Sera (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, Minato Kagura!

Avatar: 
Signature: 

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

will do ku chan


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

everything will be up tomorrow


----------



## Light (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagura I would like this done as a set please

Effects: Something epic and cool
Text: Power of Chaos

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

will do                .


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagura, I'd let this as a set, I don't want the very bottom part thats showing that it's a bust, please and thank you.

Stock: 

Effects: Anything you want.

Size: Senior

Borders: Lined.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sans (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> small bad quality terrible lines want it to kill it with fire
> 
> 
> OHHHH I LIKE THIS ONE :33



You can't kill it! It's mine!  

I'm glad. 

Also I just realised I want a Naruto set at the moment, seen I'm using him for the Rookies Tournament in the KC. Is it fine to send in another request so soon? 

If it is.........

Avatar:



Both Senior and Junior sized please. Although only Junior sized if that's too much issue. Same borders as my current Avatar.

Signature:



Only do this if you want to. I don't want to take up too much of your time. :33

Hey look, sig off this time. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

ok will do that one instead


----------



## KBL (Sep 10, 2011)

I love your sets  

*Stock:* 
*Effects*: A little colour, add the effects you wish.
*Size:* Senior
*Avatar:*: I want an avy of Gajeel's face.


Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

will do K         .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

basil





Uitachi





TP



stone 






black


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

New Zealand







fiona





Sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kuu chan

Monkey

Skywalker

KBL

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Uitachi



Thanks Kagura. It's great


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



its amazing  thankies Kagura, will rep when i can and cred :33
thankies


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Thanks Kagura. Awesome set as always. 

Will rep as soon as my green bar is back.


----------



## Ace (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone



It's beautiful. Thanks again.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

sooooo glad you guys like


----------



## Fiona (Sep 10, 2011)

AHMYGOSH  



I LOVE IT


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

^ sig off dear 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kuu chan

Monkey

Skywalker

KBL

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Request type:* Set
*Stock:*
*Size: *Ava (150x150 & 150x200) Sigi (300x400)
*Effects:* Colorfull but not to kitschy.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Kuu chan

Monkey

Skywalker

KBL

Blackssk

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Request type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size: *Ava (150x150 & 150x200) Sigi (300x400)
> *Effects:* Colorfull but not to kitschy.



You posted the same in my shop.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

HE DID .......????????

black u must choose


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

He can choose you. 
I tried to work with it but didn't come up with any ideas.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

sig off and alright


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a set Kagura , no effects what so ever.
Senior size.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

will do

sig of mali bali


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Another marvelous work.

Thanks Kagura.


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do
> 
> sig of mali bali



I thought we had an agreement Kagu 

Anyways, will do.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi kagura 

A junior  sized set out of , please. 

 see ya


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Kuu chan






Monkey





Skywalker





KBL





Mali


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

^ sig off dear 

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blackssk

410


*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 10, 2011)

kagura i know you just made me a set and all but i was wondering if you could also make me a profile pic please?? im getting tired of the one im using now soo could you make me one??  

just do anything you think will look right for it please....if you dont mind


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

sure thing


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Monkey



Thanks Kagura I love it


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Skywalker


That actually turned out pretty epic.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

Request set

Kesley did this one once, want to see what you can do.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

ohh excellent this is gonna be fun


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Summers


----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Summers



Wow. that was damn fast. seems you have time. Here some more then. Love the eyes. Im a kyuubi fan but its hard to find good kyuubi pics.

Request sig


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks. Have to wait a while to rep you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

blackssk


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

410


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

blackfire


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None ~

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


thank you kagura  
are beautiful


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG SENIOR SET REQUEST PLZ.




I want the text to stay for the avatar. On the signature, can you add 「生きててよかった」 somewhere?

Effects are up to you.

Thanks so much! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

these stocks r hilarious will do xD


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura-Chan!  Xillia finally came out, and I found out Lupin the 3rd is getting a new anime  so Im gonna sport a Lupin set for a while~  

Stock:  

The Avy and Sig, with the Avy of course being just a head shot. 

The sig, if you could put 

"The Greatest Thief Alive" 

I would be so happy  otherwise, do as you always do: epic :33 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

And I also have a Secondary request, for a Gif. Vocal I loved your work you did on the Gif I asked before, I have another tales of gif I want you to work with :33 

The video is on Facebook, if you want I can provide the download for you :33 



That was the best quality video I found  

If you want to download it, here's where I found it. 



That site, the one that says "Milla Opening. (The first video) 

The time frame is 1:08-1:15 if that can work with you, and if you need anything else please tell me :33 Both of these would be epic. Thanks guys!


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackssk_



LEGENDARY <waitforit> LEGENDARY


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2011)

blackssk said:


> LEGENDARY <waitforit> LEGENDARY



Come on now, Kagura is epic; I don't think I haven't had a fan-gasam over any set she's done for me yet  Its like her shops the shop I come too when Im looking to have a fan-squeal moment :33


----------



## Diddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello dear :33 I'm back for another set

*Stock: *[SP][/SP]



Do whatever you want with it.


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blackfire



thankies kagura your the best


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 11, 2011)

Set please~
Size: 150x150 / 400x200 (If you can, do some multiple focus for the avatars, please =3)
Effects: Up to you.
Text: A Walk to Remember
Stock: 

Thankies so much. <333


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm just too much evil. 
I really like this pairing. 


*Type:* set;
*Size:* junior + 150x150 avas;
*Stock:* 
*Effects: up to you ~*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

will start requests soon


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

blue

ryu

SS

Kaito

Tsu

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

blue





ryu





SS


----------



## Diddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



It's amazing  Thank you so much Kagu pek
Will rep you as soon as I can.I need to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Kaito





Tsu


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

NONE 

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsu



...

I declare my eternal love for you. :glomP
You kick ass!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

come on  request


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't worry, I'll destroy your boredom 

Request: Set

Stock for Sig: 
Stock for the Ava: 
Stock for the 2nd Ava: 

Size: Senior
Border: Half rounded, dotted border.
Text 1: Cower in awe! Shout in despair! Because my art? is an EXPLOSION!
Text 2: Art is a explosion!
Specific notes: You can choose whichever text you think fits best and I'd like one without the text and another with the text. Also for the 2nd Ava, only focus on Deidara, not Sasori.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm here to kick the boredom in the ass. 

A set out of this. 


Ava focus on Death the Kid and Maka. (is an evil crack shipper) 

And a sig out of this


Thank you..
I think I went overboard. 

And a set form this:


Ava focus on the guys by the door.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

will do sparta 

will do tsu but i cant see the last set pic


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder why... 
Fixed the link, it should work now. :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Just wanna say that I added an 2nd stock for the ava in my previous post. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

gotcha             .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

sparta

tsu

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Leon (Sep 11, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 
Avatar - Could make an avatar with the focus on his body like my current one and one that focuses on his face. Gives me options to switch it up. If it's too much work for you can just do his body.
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - I like the way it looks as is but you can make it a little more vibrant. Just keep it subtle.  Perhaps make the sand near his hand a little more luminous.

Thanks in advance, ~Leon.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

sure thing      .


----------



## Sera (Sep 11, 2011)

One set please. 

Stock: 

And I would like Kyuhyun in the avatar. He's in the grey suit, second in from the left.

Thank you!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

^You should upload the image somewhere, no one can see it if you hotlink.


----------



## Sera (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, I've edited the link. I hope it works now!


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Set request.

Sig:

Ava:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

soo your picking a quin x Rachel .....

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

sparta

tsu

Leon

Kuu chan

TP

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Narsha (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, can you make me a set please? Thanks 

Avatar: 125x125
Signature: not too big
Effects: whatever you think it suits



How can I turn my sig off? :/


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

will do :33                    .


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ryu



Love it!!  good as always


----------



## Lmao (Sep 11, 2011)

Narsha said:


> How can I turn my sig off? :/




Simply deselect that option.


----------



## Narsha (Sep 11, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Simply deselect that option.



Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

sparta

tsu

Leon

Kuu chan

TP

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2011)

Effects: Something nostalgic/bright
Avatar: 150 x 200 of all of them (gif); 500 x 500 or 400 x 400 sig.
Signature text:  _[FONT=&quot]I remember you, and the things that we used to do,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] and the things that we used to say;[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] I remember you that way.[/FONT]_

Borders: Dotted


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

selva me project gotcha


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

sparta

tsu

Leon

Kuu chan

TP

Roma

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Motochika (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some requests
Sigs: 300x170 with black solid border
4:09-4:19

0:36-0:48

Avy: 125x125 Under 100kib Black solid border
0:54-0:59

If anything arises please do message me.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

boy selva has a lot to do..


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

Should I take the gif request...?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE YOU 


also i will PM you some of the Gif Gif requests


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought you already love me...
Just kidding. 
And sure thing ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 12, 2011)

Set request.

Sig:

Ava:

Work you magic lass. 
*
Edit: Ava pic changed.*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

^ I THINK I JUST DIED DAT BRITTANA 




Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

sparta

tsu

Leon

Kuu chan

TP

Roma

Narsha

Ghawk

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn...

I have some serious problems regarding gifs. Somehow the size is just too huge and I can't reduce it without taking a lot of quality.

So no gif requests until I solve the problem...Sorry Selva.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

sparta cant do that border





tsu
'


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Leon





Kuu chan





TP My Part


----------



## Leon (Sep 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Leon



Love it, Thanks Kagura!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Narsha


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

TP(in second part

Roma(in second part)

Ghawk

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

TP My Part ~




Kagura said:


> tsu






No words can describe my love ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Ghawk of course i do my fav couple the best


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Roma

selvas Part 




My Part


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None 


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

BTW, Kagura, I could do spartan's border...


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

you can ?


I'l PM you the no border ones.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

None 


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 12, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - _*Avatar*_ : No border _*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded no border and 1 at your taste.
*Effects* - You know what i like.
*Text* - On the signature only write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

That's my way of semi-rounded dotted borders.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Kagura
> *Stock* -
> 
> ...


will do :33


----------



## Lmao (Sep 12, 2011)

Set request Kagura 

Stock - 
Size - Junior

 Border and effects up to you,make it look awesome 

Btw if the stock is not good enough,you can use  one instead*
*


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Roma
> 
> selvas Part
> 
> ...



I love it. I'll wear it in a little while. And rep you both in a second.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Evil

H


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 12, 2011)

kagura a sig of this  sizes 400x250
thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

will do             .


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ghawk of course i do my fav couple the best



Brilliant lass, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

glad you like brittana FTFW


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Evil

H

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> TP My Part






Tsukuyo said:


> TP My Part ~





I already repped you Tsu. 

I have to spread before giving you yours Kags.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> That's my way of semi-rounded dotted borders.



Thank you for the semi rounded borders. 

And also thank you Kagura for the awesome set as always.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Evil

H

410

*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 12, 2011)

requesting a set please :33

do anything you want to it, but keep it simple if that makes sense 
oh and i would like the text "What Are You Looking At??" please and thankies
will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

will do Blacky :33


----------



## Sera (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, one set please. xD

Avatar: 
Signature:


----------



## Narsha (Sep 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Narsha



Thank you so much


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Type: Banner
Stock: 
Size: 808x110
Text: Hidden Village
Colours/effects: up to you

thanks~ ^_^


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Noticed there was a grammar mistake in the current sig... Can you change the a to an in the sig? Thanks. Also, is it possible to get a non-text version of the sig?

Edit: Hmm... Well... If you deleted it... Then nevermind.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Evil

H

410

black

kuu chan

Ninja

*People can start requesting *


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Gif set request~ [Selva]

Sig~

Link: 

Time: 0:07-0:15 

Border: dotted 

Size: normal size/up to you xD

Avi~

Link: same as above

Size: 150x150

Time: 0:13-0:15

~don't include that old man, start from the part where the dude is pointing at the doll @ 0:13, and end it at 0:15, don't include that woman who shows up @ 0:15.

Border: dotted

please & thank you! :33

I hope its not too complicated. xD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

im starting requests now


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Avatar*

*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:* 
*Border:* as you did it here 

Thx in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil





H





410



black





kuu chan


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

kajin

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Kajin


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


thank kagura  
estan hermosas


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> H


Thanks :33


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is my new request 

Stock:

Type: Junior set.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 13, 2011)

Senior sized set from , please. :33


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 










I hope I got the timing right >.<​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 13, 2011)

kagura a sig of this   junior size and avatar for this  size 125x125
thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

damn you have a lot of touhou any reimu? 

but WILL DO


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect! thanks very much! :33

+rep.


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



 thankies sooo much, will rep when i can and cred  thankies Kagura your the best


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 13, 2011)

Could I get a senior sig of ? I realize it's kind of large, and I do have a resized one if you want.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah i can resize it 

and i will make it pretty :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

410

soge

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

stating on requests though you can still request


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

410

soge

*People can start requesting *


OMG OVER 5ooo


IM GONNA BEING GOING ON A PS FRENZY AFTER TODAY 

sets will be done even quicker(except basils since we talked)


----------



## Selva (Sep 14, 2011)

Set request wifu 
 and .
Sig not too big. Simple effects.
Thank you love


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

people can request


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 14, 2011)

Then I'll go. 

I want a profi pic of , senior sized, and you know what to do.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

410

soge

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 14, 2011)

Requesting sig from Final Fantasy.  



If possible, please remove the text.  The work you usually do is more than ok.  

Thanks in advance.  :33

Will cred and rep.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 14, 2011)

Requesting a few senior sized avatars please

Effects: I'll leave that to you
Borders: Dotted

Stock: 

Stock:  Blonde girl on the left.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

410

soge

blaze

Jade

San

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Vash (Sep 14, 2011)

2 ava's please 

1:


2:


Dotted borders

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 14, 2011)

will do bro :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 

ITachi

410

soge

blaze

Jade

San

saiyan

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

Requesting set 

stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

will do  

STARTING EVERYTHING NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Selva will not do it unless it has high quality the same with tsu TP


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

ITachi





410





soge



blaze





Jade



San


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

saiyan



Stone





Wifu


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

basil 


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Selva (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you lovely, this is exactly what I wanted pek


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Kagura    Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 











Will this do? I'm thinking about changing the last pic.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 15, 2011)

2 sets please, Kagura.

*Set 1:*
Ava: 
Sig: 
Matching effects, and do something with the background on the signature. Whatever you want.

*Set 2:*
Ava: 
Sig: 
Transparent signature. Effects is up to you.

Thank you.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Well, since you made a set instead of a profile pic only(), I'll use it as a set. But could you make something else for me as a profile pic only? 

Stock: 
Say if it's too big, I'll give you another one.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


thank you kagura so pretty


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 15, 2011)

erm...is it ok if I request another? :33

if so, here:

*Type:* Trans Set
*Stock:* 
* Sig Size:* try not to make it too small, maybe just a bit above medium size? I love big sigs xD
*Avi Size:* 150x150
*Avi border:* Solid & one without, make 2 avi's. I can't decide which one I want, so xD

thanks very much! <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry blaze i can be an idiot will do xD


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Kagura.  It looks great.  :33


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ava_ 











*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 




Also stick with warm/stock colors. fancy it fancy but don't too over board. the sig stock doesn't need any editing for skin and all that but if you want it to be less saturated then go ahead.


Do what you do best, but don't go overboard




I'm coming to you for my precious Homin Kagura, Please don't fail me ;-;

I took back a lot of my usual avatars to put the extra sig in :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

i wont fail you


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 15, 2011)

Found a bigger picture.

Could you make an avatar out of this please?  :33

Just the part with Squall's face in it.  No text.  

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

will do :33           .


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks.  

Oh.  Could you please give it a blue effect so it matches my sig?  

I hope it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

its no trouble at all


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Stone



Thank you. <3


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> soge



Thanks for that!


----------



## Vash (Sep 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saiyan





Perfect


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

glad you all like


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sorry blaze i can be an idiot will do xD



Don't worry, I had to pick a new set so.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

WHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT REQUEST PLEASE 


basil 





7







jade


----------



## Diddy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey dear...I can't wait anymore so here I am 

*Request:* Set
*Text:* Under The Same Sky
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

UItachi

SS



*People can start requesting *

come on guys request  (im  bored)


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

glad you like 

COME ON GUYS REQUEST


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

UItachi

SS



*People can start requesting *

come on guys request  (im  bored)


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7



/crying


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2011)

Since u r bored.

Senior sized Avatar
Stock: 
Text: Shinji Hirako
Effects: Can you make it similiar to


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

since its not black and white it will be slightly different but yeah i can try those effect :33


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> since its not black and white it will be slightly different but yeah i can try those effect :33



Thanks. (Sorry for the spam)


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

lol no problem


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

itachi


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 16, 2011)

request request!!!!! 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







i would like a set please and thankies 
Effects: what ever you think looks right 

will rep and cred :33 thankies in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

SS

San

Black



*People can start requesting *

come on guys request  (im  bored)


----------



## Sera (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright. I can't wait to see what you can do with this stock. ^^

Avatar: 
Signature: 

Thank you!


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura.  Thank you. It looks awesome 

I would request, but it's too soon.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2011)

If you're bored, don't worry, I'll fix it 

Request: set
Stock: 
Text: Heartless Angel
Size: Senior
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

SS

San

Black

kuu chan

sparta


*People can start requesting *

come on guys request  (im  bored)


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2011)

Senior sized set from , please.

As we discussed in VMs.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

ninja 1 (vm)


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll request.  :33

Here is a stock of Rider from Fate/Stay Night

Avatar: 

Sig:  (If possible to delete the text from this, it would be much appreciated.)

Work your magic sis and have fun with it.  :33

Thanks.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 17, 2011)

kagura a avatar of this    size 120x200 and  other avatar for this  size 120x200
thank you


----------



## Minko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Kagura 

Request: Set  



Size: Junior

Notes: You are one most wonderful people ever to grace the universe.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



Well, since you are really bored I'll request something again. 

Stock: 
Just make a sig, I'm not gonna use this as a set anyways(Just spoilering it ), do whatever size you want and make the effects red and yellow/orangeish.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

I CANT SEE BLAZE 

will do minko 

starting requests now ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

Does this help? 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

ok requests will be up by tonight


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

I have three versions prepared. 

*Spoiler*: _The Pseudo_


----------



## Midaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura I would like to request a set with this pic :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

will do


----------



## Naked (Sep 17, 2011)

*For Kagura

Request* - set
*Stock *- [][][][][][][][][][][] (Pick one) 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

Thank you! **


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

yes sir


----------



## zlatko (Sep 17, 2011)

I want to help with some gifs if it's posible i am not pro bu still i can lend a hand i am bored so i an do some gifs sometime if you let me i mean


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

........sig off

also i already have two gif makers


----------



## Sera (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you work with , Kagu? Or is it too small?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

ohh thats perfect


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

SS

San

Black

kuu chan

sparta

basil

410

minko

blaze

 naked 

midura


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 17, 2011)

*REQUEST*



*SET - Avatar(senior) and a Sig(as big as possible)

Hmm nothing more to add really. Oh make it look cool and thx! *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

will do 

everything will be done tomorrow


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Kagura. Got a request for ya:


*Request type:* set
*Border:* dotted
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
Thanks. : )


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

SS





San



sparta







basil






blaze


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

jade





thunder


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Black

kuu chan

410

minko

 naked 

midura

sanji


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Marvelous, my dear.

Simply marvelous.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> thunder



Love the ava, but I need a sig to go along with it. No rush.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS
> 
> 
> 
> San



You're a star. Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta



Perfect work as always pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Diddy (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Holy shit Kagura this is awesome 
Thank you so much


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura.  Thank you so much, it looks great.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Canaan. 

Thanks, as always.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 18, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]




*Size* - Senior
*Border* - 

_*Avatar*_ : No border 
_*Signature*_ : 1 Semi-rounded with no border and *1 transparent.*
*Effects* - Put those nice lines and avoid red/pink or extremly dark colours, other than that use anything you like
*Text* - On the signature only write "Art Is a Bang".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 18, 2011)

Stock: 

Type: Junior Set

Text: "Art is eternal Beauty"

Effect: Same as Necessary, we want to go in a partner look...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

^Hotlinking not allowed. 
Is this what you wanted?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 18, 2011)

Selva, do you also do gifs from non-YT videos? I searched, but the only resource I have is my anime site.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

transparent for both of thoses will be impossible......

wil do what ever i can


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol, that's why I'm here. 
To make impossible possible.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

well i hope you can manage evils then 

starting all requests


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Black

kuu chan

410

minko

 naked 

midura

sanji

evil

itachi

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 18, 2011)

you forgot me


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

i got ya lol 

410





MInko


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Avatar: 

You know how I like it Kagura. I'm going along with this angel theme. The only thing I ask is for the colors to be silver and gold.

Edit: Also can you make an avy with borders and one without.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

midaru






Sanji


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Black

kuu chan

 naked 

itachi

Hero

*People can start requesting *


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Selva, do you also do gifs from non-YT videos? I searched, but the only resource I have is my anime site.


Yup it's ok as long as the video is HQ


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Edited my request. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Evil





Itachi


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i got ya lol
> 
> 410



than you kagura

spanish:estan hermosas


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello. I was wondering whenever you get the time if you could make a set of this pic. Avatar 150x150 (using the first spoilered pic), signature 450x327 (using the first and second spoilered pic, if you can do that, with alot of emphasis on her chest region and her head or lack thereof from the second spoilered pic) with the sig shaped like how you did this set .

Rep and cred guaranteed. 

If I messed up on something on this request let me know.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot _Kagura_, quality work.

I'm still waiting for the _transparent_ one though, when it's ready can you drop me a VM ?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad you like 

will do Esura


----------



## Kage (Sep 18, 2011)

GIF set request for selva 

can you follow pixiv links? uploading  i want for the GIF elsewhere lowers the quality a bit  if not let me know and i'll give you the link to the inferior version.

 if that's okay. i just want a GIF for the sig stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Black





kuu chan





naked


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

hero

Esura


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

hero


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Esura


*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 18, 2011)

Great work + repped but can you please correct that small mistake of yours ? YOu accidentally wrote Beautyauty instead of Beauty


----------



## Naked (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naked



Amazing job, Kags.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Esura


*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 18, 2011)

*Request: Sig*
Stock for Sig: 
Border: Half rounded border

*Request: Set*
Stock for set: 
Border: Half rounded border

*Request: Ava*
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Half rounded border


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

will do.......:33


----------



## R (Sep 18, 2011)

Could you crop out the Robot along with the shadow, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

ummm sue you want it transparent right?


----------



## R (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ummm sue you want it transparent right?


Yeah

*Spoiler*: __ 



10char


----------



## Empathy (Sep 18, 2011)

Err turn your signature off, R. And you can use um tags to avoid the ten characters. Ex. [ um]lalalalalalalalala[ um], just without the spaces.



_______________________________________________​


*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior, with room for some extra stuff 
*Effects:* Up to your discretion, just have it match  avatar please, so I can have a set
*Border:* Dotted, and if you could add a border to the ava as well, that would be marvelous

Thank you in advance Kagu, even if my request is denied. 

*Edit:* Woot, 3,333 posts.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

not denied taking ~


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 19, 2011)

Request: Ava
 Stock: 

Request: Sig
 Stock: 
Please leave the text 

Please and thank you? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

ok Yume :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Esura

Sparta

R 

Empathy

Yume

*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

esu


----------



## Dei (Sep 19, 2011)

I would like an avatar gif 150x150 of the reaction face at 00:32 and of the blonde girl at 00:39. And gifs sig size of the running part at 00: 33 and one of the head pop at the end. If you can i would like a small border around it aswell. Sorry for the very large request

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqOcCinCRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> esu



Not used to requesting but my mouse is wonky so I can't sig make myself for awhile.  Thank you for your time to make this. This looks awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

glad you like  


COME ON MORE REQUESTS


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



 omg its amazing  Kagura you did wonderful on it  thankies sooooo very much will rep and cred :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Eternity (Sep 19, 2011)

Stock:


Text: "Friends are there to support you, to love you and to lift you up when you fall down."

Size: Senior

Type: Set

Effects: you deside!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Dei (Sep 19, 2011)

Was my request acceptable btw?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

i dont do gifs

EVERYONE SELVA AND TSU DOES GIFFS


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

people can  request


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 19, 2011)

The set request you have been waiting for! 

Stock: 

Just make it awesome Kagura-chan :33

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sera (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey, Kagu! Can you remove the top left corner from  please? (I'm going to use it as a banner for the Kushina FC!)


----------



## Asura (Sep 19, 2011)

Requesting a set ~



Thaaaaank you;].


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

will have alot of requests done tonight


----------



## Narsha (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you make me a set please. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

will do          .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, Kaggy! Could you hook me up w/ another set w/ this pic:



Dotted border and senior size. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 20, 2011)

2 more sigs Kagura 




Just crop out all the text and you should be fine there
the second was the best quality I could find~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

ill do guys 

HOLLY SHIT IM GLEE MODE XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

all requests will be done 

PLEASE REQUEST


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 20, 2011)

hi kagura 
a junior set of this   and  others avatars for this  ,and size 150x200
thank you


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 20, 2011)

Selva said:


> Yup it's ok as long as the video is HQ


I hope it's HQ.


At 15:53, right when the woman faints to the moment the man looks at her, that's the only scene I need. Could it be bigger than the normal gif size you use? And with dotted borders ofc.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Sparta







R



Empathy





Yume


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

Eternity

Badass

Dei

Nasha

foxy

7

410

Kusihna..

*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Sera (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahem.  You missed me off of the list.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternity





Badass





Nasha


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

dei


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy

7

410

Kusihna..

*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 20, 2011)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Kagura
*Stock* - 

Avatar :
Signature :
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - 

_*Avatar*_ : No border 
_*Signature*_ : Semi-rounded with no border.
*Effects* - Just take it and make it as disgusting as possible 
*Text* - On the signature only write "Nr.1 Chiyo Fanboy on NF". 
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it horrible. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

the fuck




......will do


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't requested a set before so if there's more info that I need to put down then lemme know. 

*Sig:*
Stock: Preferably , but if it doesn't work then a similar image of the same character [Touma Kamijou from To Aru Majutsu no Index]
Other: Somewhere in the signature I'd like the text "Scruffy" in there to represent my username. :3

*Avatar: *
Stock: Same as Signature.
Size: 150x150

As far as effects and borders go I'm really not too picky with anything, considering the stock that I put generally it would be a rather dark theme, probably a lot of blue in the background as well.

Thanks! :]


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

will do :33          .


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 20, 2011)

I request this wonderful piece of art.


type: set

effect: Same as Necessary Evil

text: "Nr.1 167 Pain Fanboy on NF"


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

the fuck




......will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

more requests


----------



## Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Jizzz! 

Love it Kagura! Love you!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

glad you like  

come guys request


----------



## Sunagakure (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura! It's been awhile since I last requested. Well here you go:

I would like a set made out of this stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i.imgur.com/P1Lg2.png




I would like a senior & junior for the avatar.. If you WANT, I would also like you to make a 150x200 avatar of the stock. If you WANT, I plan on using this set on another site & give you credit.. I would like the set to look a LOT like this avatar:  What I mean by alot of, same effects. Or maybe similar. I would also like the border to be the same as the image shown above, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

will do                   .


----------



## Empathy (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Empathy



Would it be at all possible to make the sig wider? Preferably larger in width than height. Or would that be un-possible? It's cool if you can't, or just don't want to, then I'll take it as it is.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

i tired that but then i did it all over again because i knew you would dislike it unless your alright with just the upper half


----------



## Empathy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sure, that would be great. Sorry if I'm being too picky.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

i VM it


----------



## Narsha (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Nasha



Thank you


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Grazie! I'll wear this eventually.


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 20, 2011)

Set

Size: Junior
Stock: 
Text: none
Border: black
Other: Do whatever fits the stock.Also id like an extra 150x200 ava if possible.If not thats ok 

Thx in advance


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a tad longer than 3 or 10 seconds. 

 0:38 to 0:42
150x150

 1:00 to 1:17
250x250


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

will do KAJIN


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

For Selva;

Can I just have these three image done in a slideshow kinda sig? Like what you do with the avas please? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Size: 440x200
Border: none
Effects: Just colour differences no other effects

Thanks


----------



## Asura (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> dei



This is great, if possible can you just change the border to something else? preferrably dashed or dotted and add the text Crona and Ragnarok? 

Thanks a lot by the way, repped.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

please sig off 

you should of asked that specifically


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy

7

410

Kusihna

evil

dj

itachi



*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Rosie (Sep 20, 2011)

Set request waifu :33

Stock: Pick one


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, something adorable
No text

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

will do


----------



## Midaru (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> midaru



WOW, this is just awesome!!!  I'm changing my set right away


----------



## Sunagakure (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Up next
> 
> morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)
> 
> ...



You forgot my name, Lol..


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy

7

410

Kusihna

evil

dj

itachi

suna 

Rosie 


*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

im doing it im doing it 

glee is done soo everything will be done tomorrow


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2011)

Stock- 
type-set
Effects- evil green I guess. Or if you can think of something better please.
borders-black

try to get most of the pic please. keep the text there and visible. Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

will do nice stock btw :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> ;



Oh well, I forgot, but I'll only use this one. Thanks. :33


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Yume



OMG  Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I'm bored guys please request



I did, and was ignored. 

 0:38 to 0:42
150x150

 1:00 to 1:17
250x250


----------



## Selva (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> For Selva;
> 
> Can I just have these three image done in a slideshow kinda sig? Like what you do with the avas please? /ruri
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is what you had in mind so I hope you like them 

*Spoiler*: __ 




;

;

;







Luiz said:


> I did, and was ignored. /pek
> 
> 0:38 to 0:42
> 150x150
> ...


You weren't ignored  Kagura can't make gifs, just Tsu and I can in this shop can =P
17 seconds for a sig was too long >.< but I tried anyway. I had to lower the quality for both the ava and sig to fit in within the size limits so I hope you like them >.<

*Spoiler*: __ 




; 

; 



lemme know guys if you want to change anything.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

GOD YES SELVA FUCK MY LIFE I LOVE YOU ITS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.

ASDFGHJKL


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 21, 2011)

/Selva, I love you, you saved me.  I don't wanna take any gif requests..
sorry for the spam


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Today is hectic day guys but i will be getting most of these requests done


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy

7

410

Kusihna

evil

dj

itachi

suna 

Rosie 

Fireworks

Original


*People can start requesting *

I'm bored guys please request


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

i dont know what you wanted  guys but 

Kusihna



evil





dj





itachi


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Fireworks





Original





Kajin


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy (NEW STOCK I BEG OF YOU)

7

410

suna 

Rosie 



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot Ariel, thanks to you I will be able to save my soul from darkness.

+ rep.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the magnificent set you made for me. This is my favorite.

Im sure you like this one, too and you are very dissapointed that you cant wear it yourself. Dont be jealous, tho. Thanks. +rep

edit: 24d


----------



## Sera (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you! :33


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 21, 2011)

It looks fantastic! Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

410







suna


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy (NEW STOCK I BEG OF YOU)

7

Rosie 



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410



Thank you kagura

estan hermosas :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *People can start requesting *
> 
> I'm bored guys please request



If I give a half-gif-half-sig request, you do it together with Selva, right?


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kajin



holy sht that looks awesome tyvm  +rep given  ty once more i love it


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

yes blaze 

glad you like kajin


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Original



Thanks Kagura


----------



## Summers (Sep 21, 2011)

Request-sig

This was my first sig,kept it for a year, feel free to take your time. Good luck!


----------



## Sunagakure (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the 150x150, unless you don't want to do it. If you don't I cannot blame you, but if you can, please do so, & I hope I am not being picky...


----------



## Sunako (Sep 21, 2011)

Requesting a Brittanna set :ho.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 21, 2011)

A senior sized set from , please.

If you need or prefer a larger resolution then let me know.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

SUNAKO FUCK YEAH 

will do basil


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

foxy (NEW STOCK I BEG OF YOU)

7

Rosie 

Summers

Basil

Sunako



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

I would like this as a sig........


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

oh and a new av too 

this one please


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

sure but PLEASE spoiler them


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 21, 2011)

Here ya go, Kaggy:





Kagura said:


> Kajin


Wow, that looks cool as hell.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks will do :33


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 21, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
avatars of these imagen    ,,  and   size 120x200
 please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a Set request  

Wait! Scratch that, different set  



That Image as the Avatar.. [The top part with the face and cloak only] and this as the Sig




[The middle part with the guy and the dragon when there saying Blow them away..!] 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

will do                      .


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Senior set request:33


Not too many effects,no text and whatever border you think fits.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

not too many effects got it


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you make  Into an awesome avatar please Kagura?

You know what I like. 150x200 size and black and white boarder though, since I have a animated sig I have to match it to.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope you are not too busy Kag. .

Stock 1:  (Sig)
Stock 2:  ( Ava)
Effects: Whatever you want.
Text on signature: Nr.1 Sakura Fanboy on NF


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

can do both 

itachi ae you fucking kidding me


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Starting requests now 

SUNAKO LUCKY PRESSURE


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

I need an ava. 

125x125 and 150 x 150


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 22, 2011)

Found something. 

*1:*
*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior.
*Borders* - Whatever you think will look good.
*Text* - N/A
*Style* - Go full out cutesy and shit, as much you please. pek


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

Set Request Kags!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

CAN Y'ALL BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got a big request for you Kagura 

*Type:* Banner
*Effects:* Whatever you wish~
*Text:* _*Manga Mashup Mafia Game!*_ Then in smaller text, _*Hosted by Laix & Ishamael.*_
*Stocks:* 

*Notes:* Thank you so much for this!  I trust in your god-like abilities :33 I tried to find stocks that would best fit, but if you can find better stocks of the same characters, I have no problem in you using them.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can do both
> *
> itachi ae you fucking kidding me *



Nope ^^.

Since when were you under the impression THAT I WASN'T Nr.1 Sakura Fanboy on Nf ????


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Foxy





Rosie 






Summers



Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

410



harti





Helo


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Splendid.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunako

BRITTANA IS SOO FUCKING ON





greed (i hated the stock)


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Ryu 





Tsu


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

7

Itachi 

GHawk 

TP

Laix


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

TP


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsu



Mmmmm...pek
I love it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


 thank you kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

7

Itachi 

GHawk 

Laix


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Laix you want the banner all together right?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2011)

*Set Request 1:*
Stock: 
Effects: Something somewhat similar to this: 
Text: The White Orchid 
Borders: Half Rounded
Notes: I want one with text and one without it

*Set Request 2:*
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Borders: Dotted
Notes: I want only the middle panel.

*Sig and Ava request:*
Sig stock: 
Ava stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Notes: With the sig, I want only the middle panel of Renji, with the Ava, I want the lower panel  of Renji.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Itachi





GHawk


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> *Set Request 1:*
> Stock:
> Effects: Something somewhat similar to this:
> Text: The White Orchid
> ...



3 FUKCING SETS

will do (most likely will be like ryus)


----------



## Rosie (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie


Oh, this is just fine. Thanks! :33


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Laix you want the banner all together right?



Yes with all the characters in one banner.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

ahhh gotacha will do :33


----------



## Sera (Sep 22, 2011)

One set please. ^^

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Make it nice and gothic!

Thanks!


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> harti



I love it Thanks.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

Can I have this as an ava? I'll get the stock you want later.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

sure thing :33                .


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 22, 2011)

Avatar 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Up to you. (Just not too bright)
Just Zoro (The one we talked about)

Sig
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you. I have faith in your ablity 

Thanks in advance Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

will do                                      .


----------



## Metaro (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Kagura 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm here to bother 
Avatar 125x125
Signature  400x200 or the size less troublesome for you
Text: the text you like
Effects: Not so bright colors , keep the dark colors
Borders: dotted
Stock : 

Thanks in advance and take your time


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

will do              .


----------



## Hero (Sep 22, 2011)

You said you posted it, where is it?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

SIG OFF


----------



## Metaro (Sep 22, 2011)

changed stock  O:


----------



## Hero (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SIG OFF



 The one you made into a sig, was supposed to be an avy Ariel. Thanks though


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Foxy


Thanks, Kaggy!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ryu



Love it!  but could you make it a bit bigger if you could? if Im not being a pain


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

your sig is way to big enough no(besides i deleted it)


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

okay :33 thanks!


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> GHawk



It's lovely lass. pek

Thank you dear.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

glad you like will o some requests today


----------



## Sunako (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sunako
> 
> BRITTANA IS SOO FUCKING ON



Oh fuck yes


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

San





kuu chan





met


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

7

laix

Sparta


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> San



Thanks Kagura


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yes blaze



Well then; I want two things:
- A gif avatar from , from 0:45 to 0:51 and dotted borders please. 

- Sig with a gif:
(I couldn't find a bigger one), on the left side of the sig.

Since I couldn't find a YT vid of it, you have to use another kind of video again, sorry. 
, from 2:43(The moment she touches her cheek) to 2:52, on the right side of the sig.

Since the pic is kind of small, so make the sig somewhat larger than the pic itself(Not necessarily senoir-sized), and I'd like some space between the pic and the gif. I'd like to have small effects on the pic and around the gif, and you can suprise me with the space left. I want the effects to be red and yellow-orangeish(With a few small tints of pink). Black border, and that's all.

Good luck.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

WHOA WHOA WHOA

our projects are gifs nothing with youtube 

selva is still experimenting


----------



## Metaro (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> met



How fast O:.

Thank you


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA
> 
> our projects are gifs nothing with youtube
> 
> selva is still experimenting



So you mean that Selva can't do it?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

exactly 

maybe in a week


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

COME ON REQUEST 

glad you guys like


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

You didn't forget my ava?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor Kagura-chan...

Junior set.
Stock: 

You know what I like.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL TP


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

7

laix

Sparta

tsu


*People can start requesting *


tsu im a black star x maka fan


----------



## Jackk (Sep 23, 2011)

*Set request* for Kagura-


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size:* Junior.

*Border:* Dotted please.

*Effects:* Add whatever effects you think will make it look good. I would like the background of this set to have green (my favorite color), but if you don't think that it would look good with green, you can choose something else if you want; I trust your good judgment. 

Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

will do 

MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2011)

So eager for requests these days, eh Kagura? 

A senior sized set from , please. Be sure that the background facial portrait of the charming colonel doesn't get removed. But other than that, add whatever effects you desire.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## Light (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you fuse pictures?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

yes i can combined pics...


----------



## Light (Sep 23, 2011)

Stock: and 
 this combined as a sig
Effects: Cool effects that match
Text: Legendary Super sayain

Ava: this 



Please. If you can. Thank you


----------



## Narsha (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I make another request if it's possible?

I would like another set please. 

Effects: whatever you think it suits


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

will do cats :33


----------



## Hero (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar: 
effects: loaded 
border: none
--------------------------

Signature: 
effects: do what you want
border: what you think looks good

Sorry I'm whoring so much of your work. I'm making up for my absence. 

*these requests are seperate. Not a set.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

ok will do                 .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

starting all requests now


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 24, 2011)

One set, Kagura.
Stock: 

Make a border, whatever you want. And not so many effects, just some that are needed (such as his eyes). Make his hand somewhat more focused than everything else.

Arigato, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

7 ( i hate the second stock)


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 24, 2011)

requesting a set please :33

effects:anything you think looks right
text: "even lovers fight" or "dont tempted me", pick which ever one you think will look right on it or sounds best ok :33

thankies in advance Kagura  will rep and cred ya for it like always :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

tsu






narsha





basil





fireworks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

itachi


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tsu



Tsu is fucking happy.  pek
Thank you, babe!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

blackfire


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 24, 2011)

for whoever, whenever :33

Request: Banner {Do you do banners?}
Stock: 
Size: Keep the size
Border: Dotted
Effects: Anything you seem fit
Text: "Teen Top Fanclub"


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

will do               .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Sparta

Pro




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Narsha (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> narsha



Thank you for this wonderful set.  You're amazing!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

glad you like PEOPLE REQUEST


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2011)

Set I guess.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

will do xD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Sparta

Pro

jackk

TP



*People can start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blackfire



that was super quick 

but omg it looks sooooo amazing  thankies sooo very much kagura 

will rep after i spread ok :33


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

Set, Kagura
Size, BIG 
Effects, nothing what so ever
Border, Normal


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

will do sir


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Sparta

Pro

jackk

TP

Mali


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 24, 2011)

for blackfire, shouldn't it be "don't tempt me" instead of "don't tempted me"?


...


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

i just copy what she wanted 

SIG OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Sparta











Pro


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

TP





Mali


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Jackk


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Lucc



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> that was super quick
> 
> but omg it looks sooooo amazing  thankies sooo very much kagura
> 
> will rep after i spread ok :33



OHHH GLAD YU LIKE


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 7 ( i hate the second stock)



Why is that?


----------



## Sera (Sep 24, 2011)

Challenge:

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Thank you and have fun with it!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

could i switch the ava stock and sig stock


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Lucc

Kushina



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 24, 2011)

i love you soo very much thankies!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Those all look fucking sweet 

I'll wear these eventually and'll rep whenever my green bar comes back.

Also, I'll be sure to cut down on B&W stocks in the future... lol


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

glad you like 

Come guys REQUEST (i do simple sets before hard crazy requests)

you know you want to Britt Britt wants  you to request


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Por*



I love it, the effects blend well with the stock and you changed the plain white background into something so... so orgasmic! You can bet your ass I'll come pay you another visit, thanks! <3~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

glad you like babe


----------



## Jackk (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jackk



Dat Yoruichi looking good. 

Thanks. 

Hmm, it seems I need to spread... I'll rep you later.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

I know this request's a little soon, but it's only a transparancy request.
Stock: 

Notes: I'd like for it to be kept in it's original size.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

like i can transparent that........

ill talk t selva


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Jackk said:


> Dat Yoruichi looking good.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Hmm, it seems I need to spread... I'll rep you later.



glad you like babe


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 24, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
junior of these imagen    and  other junior for this image 
please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

junior set?

will do


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> junior set?
> 
> will do



ups yes junior set :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

ok two set s will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja

laix

Lucc

Kushina

410



*People can start requesting *


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Kagura.  :33

Can you do a sig for me out of this stock?  



Could you add a border to it as well?  

Don't know if you could make the sig Landscape or not.  But that would probably decrease the quality.  So maybe it's not such a good idea.

Oh, and this for a junior avatar.



Junior size and with a border if possible.

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

can doo          .


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 25, 2011)

KAGURA. *A very important request*:

Stock: 

effect: Something epic, master-like.

Type: Set. (Gais face as avy)

Signature text: Necessary Evil's Master

Hope you can do. This is* very important*...


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura
Stock- 
Effects- leave it up to you
Type- Set
Size- *Senior* 
Text-  LO says ?I want to always be with you, says Misaka as Misaka begs you.?

Accelerator says- ??Yes.? ?I wanted to always be with you, too.?

The Avi is focused on Accelerator


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2011)

...  ...  :33...



I NEED this sig. Please let me have it


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> exactly
> 
> maybe in a week



No me gusta.


----------



## Sera (Sep 25, 2011)

^ Sig off please, Colonello.


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Type: Sig

Stock: 

Color Scheme: Any

Size: Senior

Text: N/A


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

will do also

*Announcement 

SELVA IS NOT WORKING HERE ANY MORE

any gifs are to TSU ONLY*


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura...

I think I won't be doing gifs as well...I can manage only slideshow gifs or basic animation... My PC is just too weak.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

OK NO YOUTUBE GIFFS JUST SLIDESHOWS


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Lucc

Drayden

Kushina

410

storm

Itachi

Sin

Vice


*People can start requesting *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 25, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO SELVA?! 

Wait does that mean my request has to be denied?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

pretty much yes 

Just give me a regular request then


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Lol awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

starting on requests now


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2011)

It was finished? Thanks Kags.

I'm 24d will rep when I can.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL SORRY I FORGOT TO TELL YOU WENT TO SLEEP RIGHT AFTER XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Lucc

Drayden

Kushina

410

storm

Itachi

Sin

Vice


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucc





410








storm





Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Vice


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Drayden

Kushina


Itachi


*People can start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

GLAD YOU ALL LIKE


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Drayden

Kushina


Itachi


*People can start requesting *

kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

I shall save you from yourself 


Id like a siggy and a avy please  


Rounded edges if you could, and if you could add some ice blue specks/lines/waves/designs id love you even more than i do now 

If you have ideas i give you full permission to just go nuts


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 25, 2011)

How many workers work here?

Since I'm downloading PS soon, I would like to see if I can work here. I get quite bored often, and I would like to help out.

I could give you some examples tomorrow if you like.

But if your immediate answer is yes, I understand :3

And sorry for the spam ~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

will do fiona

use to be three now its 2.......i usually work on the sets 

how r you with gifs?


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 25, 2011)

I can probably only resize and transparent them, maybe even raise the quality if you give me time. I'm trying to find a tutorial that will help me learn to take snippets from videos, but other than that, that's it.

What I can do real good tho is make avatars. Not real good with signatures.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

i just VM you something that will help you in giff making


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Drayden

Kushina


Itachi

fiona


*People can start requesting *

kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Vash (Sep 25, 2011)

Ava please. (150x150 and 150x200)


Dotted borders.

Thanks Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

will do  

i all ready have ideas :33


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Requesting sets

stock: 

stock for other set: 

Hope it's not too much.  Will rep for both. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

will do both               .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

laix (TOMORROW)

Drayden

Kushina

Itachi

fiona

saiyan

stone


*People can start requesting *

kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kagu is getting bored again


As I'm sure you recall from those screenshots of folders full of stocks I showed you in VMs a while back, I am more than capable of fixing your boredom problem. 

Senior sized set from , por favor. Getting rid of those words and numbers on the left somehow would be great. Just don't get rid of that stuff via cropping away part of her right arm in the process.

The effects and border are your choice again.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

i have an idea fo it 

SETSUNA


----------



## Prototype (Sep 25, 2011)

Greetings, Kagura. :33

Avatar:

Sig:


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted for avatar, rounded for sig
Effects: Your choice of effects

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

haruka will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

laix



Drayden


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

Kushina

Itachi

fiona

saiyan

stone

basil


*People can start requesting *

kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

REqUEST


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 26, 2011)

Request - Signature
Stock - 
Worker - Kagura
Size - Junior
Borders - Dotted
Text - "Sasori of the Red Sand"
Other - All your examples are great I'm sure this will be too, just do whatever you think looks good.

I'm not sure if you do multiple things at a time, but I'd like an avatar with this:


Everything else up to you, if it were in the same style as the sig it would be great.

This is only if you have the time/feel like it though.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

i do multiple stuff :33


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Beacuse you asked for it, here is another request for you 



Text: "The girl who waited for the raggedy doctor" (Make the "girl" and the "doctor" part stand out.)

Effects: Ill leave it to your capable hands 

Border: You choose, but try something new if you can.

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Kushina





Itachi





fiona





saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

stone








basil





Proto


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

BlueBom

Eternity


*People can start requesting *

kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot kags. Me liksing .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Senior ava. 
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

will do tsu in boots


----------



## Prototype (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Proto



You're the best, Miss Kagura! pek

It's amazing, thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

glad you like 

GUYS REQUEST  (i seriously need to get my mind off of brittana its such a fucked up fandom its never gonna happen i just know it.....FUCK)


SANTANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA






HELP ME FORGET


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

BlueBom

Eternity


*People can start requesting *

GUYS REQUEST  (i seriously need to get my mind off of brittana its such a fucked up fandom its never gonna happen i just know it.....FUCK)


SANTANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

i want you to find real love 



thank you tsu





HELP ME FORGET


----------



## Diddy (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagu dear..I see you are upset
Here..I'll request:33

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* [SP][/SP]

*Text: *Under The Same Sky

Do your magic dear


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

iv done that once......

will do


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagucakes....Can I request a ton of stuff? 
I don't want to see you upset!!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

2 sets is fine 

nothing too crazy though 

and good stock please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 2 sets is fine
> 
> nothing too crazy though
> 
> and good stock please



Alright, I won't go crazy, don't worry.  

*Set 1:*
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Stock: 
Effects: go crazy. 

*Set 2:*
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Stock: 
Effects: up to you 

I hope the stocks are fine...?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

thoses are good will do


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stone




 Loving it!!! Thanks hon.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

BlueBom

Eternity

SS

Tsu


*People can start requesting *

GUYS REQUEST  (i seriously need to get my mind off of brittana its such a fucked up fandom its never gonna happen i just know it.....FUCK)


SANTANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

i want you to find real love 



thank you tsu





HELP ME FORGET


----------



## Vash (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> saiyan





Thanks Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

BlueBom

Eternity

SS

Tsu


*People can start requesting *

GUYS REQUEST  (i seriously need to get my mind off of brittana its such a fucked up fandom its never gonna happen i just know it.....FUCK)


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


 thank you kagura :33


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Exceptional work as usual. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope it's not too early to request  But I was wondering if you could take my current avatar and make it like my other Stocking avatar using the current sig I'm wearing as the background


^ like this avatar has the sig image as the background. I was wondering if you could do it the same with this sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah i can              .


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2011)

type: avatar
size: senior
stock: 
border: one dotted and one w/o


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

will do    ~


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2011)

you better   j/k :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text: King Crimson
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

cant see it but will do


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura.  Thank you. It looks so awesome 

I'm 24'd  But I'll rep you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Stripes (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura if you haven't started mine yet.

Request: Set

Stock: 

Avy: You can pick the stock, whatever will look good. 150x200.

Siggy: 

Text: Stripes

Notes: Scanlines please. ;')


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Request - Signature
> Stock -
> Worker - Kagura
> Size - Junior
> ...


Imgur pics:

Sig: 

Avatar:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 27, 2011)

Since my request had to be denied, I deserve the privillege to get mine first now. 

Nah, jk. :33

Anyways:

Senior-sized, with red and yellow-orangeish effects and could you do two types of borders, please? One normal, black and the other round. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

WILL DO BABEs WILL FUCKING DO


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

stating requests now


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 27, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - "Pluralitas Concentio" for sig.

Work your magic lass.

Cheers.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

BlueBom

Eternity

SS

Tsu

hero 

starr

stripes 

blaze 

ghawk 




*People can start requesting *


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! Kagura, can you make a set please? 

Ava: 
Stock:  
Border: None
Effects: Something Blueish/Purpleish, like poison, but not too dark  


Sig:
Stock: 
Border: Already has a border
Effects: same as ava

Thank you, i hope it isn't too much trouble


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

i can do it don't worry


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Eternity





SS





starr



blaze


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2011)

I love you Ari pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

BlueBom






Tsu







ghawk


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Kaito308


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it Kagu-chan dear!


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 27, 2011)

2 stocks please, Kagura? 

Set 1:
Ava: 
Sig: 

Set 2:
Ava: 
Sig: 

Not too many effects, but add what you feel is necessary. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

will doo ~


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kaito308



Love it! Thanks for the awesome work Kagura   +rep!


----------



## Diddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



It's amazing Kagura Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
stripes 

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ghawk





Lovely lassie. pek


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Thanks. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
stripes 
uchiha 
*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not on the list.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

edit you know i can be an idiot


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 27, 2011)

Write my name as UItachi please.  I hate it when people call me Uchiha. 

But keep it there if you want to. Just telling you in the future.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> cant see it but will do



Set request:
Stock: 
Text: King Crimson
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it.

Hope it works now.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Stripes


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Up next 

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
U Itachi
Sparta

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Uchihα Itαchi said:


> Write my name as UItachi please.  I hate it when people call me Uchiha.
> 
> But keep it there if you want to. Just telling you in the future.



ok done                        .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

glad everyone likes


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 27, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
avatars of these imagen    ,,  ,,and   size 120x200
 please and thank you


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 27, 2011)

set request!!! :33


make it look pretty Kagura  i know you can do it

oh and also but the text in "What the???...Why are you poking me" and then like in the background or somewhere (at the bottom i dont care) put 'Hiei"

will cred and rep


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BlueBom



Amazing, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
U Itachi
Sparta
410
blackfire
*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2011)

For next week only, maybe starting on Monday? My special prize ends on the 8th, i think.

Avy 150 x 200, sig senior sized; profile pic 170 x 170
Make it colorful like my previous set from you and Selva, please.
Dotted Borders. 
If you have a problem with the stock or don't like it i can switch.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

will do ~         .


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagu-chan.  :33

Can you please make an avatar and sig out of this and add some special effects to it? 





Would greatly appreciateit.  Will cred and rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

will do:33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

starting some requests 

request guys


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsu



OMG, thank youuu~ pek
Awesome job, as always.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

glad you like  

COME ON guys REQUEST


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Uitachi 







sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
410
blackfire
roma
azura
*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Kagura.


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey!

Can you make me a set from  please ?
Would love it if you added some special effects and wrote Cthulhu21 on it
Make it look nice ;]
Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

sure but do you have a better version?


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sure but do you have a better version?



Sorry that's all I have.

Is it that bad ?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

its fine i can work with it 

PEOPLE KAGU NEEDS REQUEST (if its Brittana or KyouSaya you SOOOOOO GET AN ADVANTAGE )


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
410
blackfire
roma
azura
cth
*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Sunako (Sep 28, 2011)

or 

You know what to do.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fantastico work as always. :33

And since you seem to be in a request frenzy, I got another couple of requests coming at you hard.

*Set Request 1:*

Text: I'm a mirror's worst nightmare.
Size: Both Junior and Senior Avas
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

*Set Request 2:*
Stock:
Text: Grotesque and Disfigured.
Size: Beoth Junior and Senior Avas
Notes: I want one with text and one without and only use the right side, not the left side with the close up.

*Set Request 3:*

Text: Exit light, Enter Night, Grain of Sand.
Notes: I want one with text and one without it

*Set Request 4:* 
Text: Broken Dreams
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

will do sunako

sparta 4 FUCKING SETS....will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

requests are still open as usual


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you don't mine if I request something else.  



For a sig. Basically, what I want from this picture probably isn't easy.  The old man (Barragan) can he be removed from this picture?  I don't mind if part of Soi-Fon gets taken away with him.  Don't know if it's possible to remove the text too.  Sounds hard, you can ignore this if it's impossible.  But thought you might like a challenge.  :33

Will rep you twice for your effort Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

i'll do whatever i can


----------



## Sans (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel like we never talk anymore. 



Kagura said:


> PEOPLE KAGU NEEDS REQUEST (if its Brittana or KyouSaya you SOOOOOO GET AN ADVANTAGE )



What about me, do I get an advantage? I am from New Zealand after all...... 

Anyways, can you turn this into a senior sized Avatar?



Same borders as my current Avatar please. These borders are so sexy.

Because you can never have too many Itachi sets. 

SIG OFF THIS TIME.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will do 

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
410
blackfire
roma
azura
sunako
sparta(weekend)
ko
*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

410



blackfire 





sunako


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

roma




azura







cyl







ko


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero 
sparta(weekend)

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2011)

Set.


Seriously, I'm running out of ideas for new stock


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

^ what stocks do you want?

will do (did you delete the other one from Ms?)


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Avy requests:



First picture please


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will do babe            .


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410



 thank you kagura :33


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ what stocks do you want?
> 
> will do (did you delete the other one from Ms?)



Oh yea! I forgot about the ones you posted in my VMs.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

yup.....

ya need anymore glad you like 410


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 29, 2011)

Signature request for Kagura pek

Senior size 
Burn that baby blue background into oblivion. I was thinking about an "obedience" theme. Like a loyal pet  that wants to prove itself to it's master. It can be love :33
Text: Subtly placed "Toroxus" and theme-related words such as "Reward", "Master?", etc.

Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions or concerns. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Senior


Avatar: 

Stock[Signature]: , , , , , , 

Text: 

The Shadow Dragons

Effects:

Avatar: Smokey Effect with a Solid Black Border

Signature: Smokey/Hazey/Dark Effect 


Design:

I want the text going across the center of the sig with the images behind it.


Also, obviously I want just the dragons, not the grey backgrounds.


Thanks, will rep 3 times!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 29, 2011)

Two things:

1. Avy: 
300x600(WxH), black border the usual effects red and yellow-orangeish. 

2. Another avy: (Yes, I know you already used the stock )
150x200, black border and again the usual. 

Thanks.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 29, 2011)

Kagura.  I'm speechless.  

You did such a wonderful job.  I'm repping you twice for this.  pek

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will d guys          ~


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd be requesting a sig. Can you pls use this in it?




Would have really wanted MGS2 Ocelot, but I couldn't find a single usable stock

Text: Revolver Ocelot

Effects: What you think will work

Border, Round


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the set Kagura !


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2011)

Type- Set
Stock- 
Effects- Surprise me
Border- Black.
Size- Senior


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will doo babe


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Kagu, I have a request, you know those first 2 requests I made from this ? May I use those two sets on another forum as long as I credit you?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah sure      .


----------



## Heloves (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you ain't mad at me  but can I request a new set? 

with this being the av:


*Spoiler*: __ 







and this being the sig size:


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 29, 2011)

1) An avatar from , please. Keep it green but add a few effects and a border.

2) A signature from  too. Effects and a border. But not so many effects that picture details are too hard to see.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2011)

will do both of you :33


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do both of you :33



Giggedy


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

eternity



kiri





blaze





Sin





hel


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta(weekend)

TP

Hiruzein

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome kagu-chan 

Have to spread, but ill rep asap


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 30, 2011)

What about me?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

^ be patient im doing it :33


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay :33 It just wasn't on your list of things. Take your time with it


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze



Ehh? I asked for an avy, also from the first one.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Kagu! Now I can roam NF proud using these!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Ehh? I asked for an avy, also from the first one.



300x600 ava


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta(weekend)

TP

Hiruzein

toro

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Thank you.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



Fuck yes


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

s]morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)[/s]

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta(weekend)

TP

Hiruzein

toro

*People can start requesting *

Kagu is getting bored again

COME ON BABES REQUEST


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 300x600 ava



That's 300x600?


----------



## Pipe (Sep 30, 2011)

Request: set
stock: 
border: whatever you want
effects: ^same
size: senior

thanks in advance :33


----------



## Narsha (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like a set please 
Stock: 
Effects: anything you think it suits

Thank you so much...


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

will do both          .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

COME ON GUYS REQUEST


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry Kagura, I just wanna request my last request again (I want different effects. I like the one you did too, but will use it another time):
Ava: 
Sig: 
Don't add many effects on the avatar. Signature should be dark and somewhat blue-themed, making it look like it's raining hard. Is that alright with you, Kagura?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

fine will do             .


----------



## lathia (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello Kagura, I come greet you with work! I attempted to make a transparency, if you like working with that better .  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request* - Set
*Size* - AV Senior, Sig 300x170 pls!?
*Stock *- 

*Border* - May I get 1 rounded, 1 dotted ?
*Effects *- Badass filter please . Aka you chose
*Text *- ミナト (If it's too cluttered in the AV, then sig only)




Thanks babe/bro/honey/hunny!


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 1, 2011)

hello, I have a request 

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Avatar*: can the avatar be of Usopp please?
*Effects*: Whatever you think is best, nothing too crazy.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

will do both ~      .


----------



## Sera (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, Kaggy! One set please.

Stock: 

Thanks.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

When shall we except these Kagura?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

soon im writing a paper right now....


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: 
Effects:it's up to you.
texte: Crocodile


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2011)

For a future set.


Avatar, senior size. 0:08 to 0:15


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

will do Ray


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Kagura! Here's my request:

Set

Avatar: 

Effect: Something blue, i'll leave it to your taste 

Sig: 

Effect: Same as ava

Text: Nidaime Mizukage  (i left some space on the left)

Thank you!


----------



## Sunagakure (Oct 1, 2011)

Kagura, I would like a avatar out of this stock: 

Size: Junior & Senior
Border:I would like the border to be the same as my avatar..


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

will DOOOOO


----------



## Sera (Oct 1, 2011)

Edited my request.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got an awesome stock. 

Senior sized set from , please.

*Version 1:* No effects but please give it a border.

*Version 2:* A border and some mild effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

^ will do 



starting requests now


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2011)

Why does Kagura take everybody's but mine? 

This is the second time. It was the same the last time, and then it was Selva that had to make it for me.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

KAGU DOES NOT D GIFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Kagura, can I edit my request?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah sure...


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blackfire



sorry for the late pick up  it looks wonderful thankies!!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...



Quoted for Edit.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

the stocks r terrible


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

How so                ?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

they just are


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL **


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

How so? They seem very clear to me, and they are on plain backgrounds.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually Kagura, I am deleting my request. Sorry.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
avatars of these imagen    ,,  ,,and   size 120x200 and junior set for this 
 please and thank you


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey kagura.

Can you make a _Senior_ size (150w, 150h) avatar out of  with _dotted _frame. 

take your time, thx.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello I would like to make a request 

Sig : Trans
Size: Senior Size
Stock: 

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 2, 2011)

^



Kagura said:


> KAGU DOES NOT D GIFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



      .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> .





*edited*


----------



## Vash (Oct 2, 2011)

Ava please Kagu 



(150x150 and 150x200)

Dotted border.

Text: STYLISH

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN 

WILL DO GUYS


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta(weekend)

TP

toro

pipe 

narsha

UItachi

darkR

Mirrow

lathina

Kushina

kaito

suna

basil

410

WW

tbags

Saiyan 




*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMMOROW *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

TP





pipe





narsha





Mirrow


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

lathina







Kushina


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta(weekend)

toro

UItachi

darkR

kaito

suna

basil

410

WW

tbags

Saiyan 




*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL TOMMOROW *


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Mirrow



Thanks you 

It is brilliant


----------



## Narsha (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> narsha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much awesomeness!  Thank you.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 2, 2011)

I need to spread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> KAGU DOES NOT D GIFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Ohh. I see.

But if anyone would like to volunteer... 



Avatar, senior size. 0:08 to 0:15


----------



## lathia (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lathina


.......
At first I was like:


But then I: 


I  you

Nooooo I posted with sig!!!! I am sorry ;;


----------



## Sera (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## lathia (Oct 2, 2011)

How could I have made such a mistake . It's fixed !

Edit: Your set looks awesome Kushina!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

glad you guys like others will be up really really soon


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 2, 2011)

Take your time, don't work too much! No rush here


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

UItachi





darkR





kaito


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

basil


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

410


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

WW


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta (tomorrow)

suna

tbags

Saiyan 




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> UItachi
> 
> kaito




Once again, wonderfull work Kagura-chan! Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

suna



tbags



Saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (weekend)

sparta (tomorrow)





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


oh my gad is awesome thank you  kagura :33


----------



## Pipe (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> pipe



thanks, good work


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Brilliant. 

Thanks again, Kagura.

Also, Spartan1337 is perma-banned so forget about his request.


----------



## Vash (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Wow 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

really 

fuck YEAH

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Vash (Oct 2, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Ohh. I see.
> 
> But if anyone would like to volunteer...
> 
> ...



*A 7 second ava is going to have crappy quality!*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

set 

saiyan or tsu

colorization if you can 

150x200 ava

300x150


dotted white borders 

any parts mostly the emotional parts


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

announcement 

saiyan has offered to be one of the new giff makers here YAY


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *A 7 second ava is going to have crappy quality!*
> 
> ​



The one on the far right is good enough for me. Thank you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

really 

fuck YEAH

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Ace (Oct 2, 2011)

request set

avatar: 

signature:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

will do                      .


----------



## lathia (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Kagura, don't see this in your rules, but how long is the waiting period to request again.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

i dont have limits

and SIGG OFF


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

She is awesome that way


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 2, 2011)

Well then, with that in mind I'll make another request 

*Type:* Set
*Stock: *
*Effect:* Something comic book esque. bold colours, like something bad is happening and everyone is all like "HELP US CHOPPER MAN!" and he is all like "ON MY WAY!"
*Text:* _Chopperman!_
I hope that is okay


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

its fine 

yeah im getting some ideas xD


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Vash (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagu






​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

stone

mirrow




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know what you like working with better, but I tried to make some transparencies for you lol.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request* - Set
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders* - Can I get 1 rounded, 1 dotted... please 
*Text* - None
*Effects *- Badass? You have that Photoshop filter right!? 
_____

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 

*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- 1 rounded, 1 dotted 
*Text *- None
*Effects* - Fabulous filter please! Scan lines too!




Can it be done!? . No time pressure, you already did a wonderful set I'm extremely happy with .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

hmm will do sir


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> darkR



Awesome,thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

glad you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

stone

mirrow

lathina


*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sunagakure (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> suna



I will rep you up once I am done spreading, I love. THANK YOU!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Rosie (Oct 2, 2011)

Set request love

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Cute, nothing too colorful, light effects
No text

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

will do                                                            .


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 2, 2011)

kaguraaa haven't spoken to you in a while 

requesting senior sized set:

rounded borders, and avi on the grey haired boy (Near). oh and can you take out the guy on the far left? the words are fine to leave ^^
any effects you think would look good :33 thanks x


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

iv been busy and glee obsessed 

will do


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 2, 2011)

my 1st request 

set request

stock - 
size for only ava - 125X125, 125X250, 150X200
border - dotted
effects - devilish or hellish effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

will do   ~


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hiya coming back for more, been a while.

Set Please
Stock: []
Size: Senior 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Well hard to say, I'm sure you can make something ominous, love, death related. ^^

Thx again ♥


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

stone

mirrow

lathina

Rosie

kriptic

Dr

ソラのシン-사마


*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

stone

mirrow

lathina

Rosie

kriptic

Dr

ソラのシン-사마


*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Summers (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Foxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks worth the the wait. Taking


----------



## Sunagakure (Oct 3, 2011)

I would like a 150x150 avatar out of this stock: 

& another stock:  150 x 150 as well please...

I would like the border to be the same as the usual, the borders I usually be requesting on my other requests...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 3, 2011)

^All of the links are broken.


----------



## Sunagakure (Oct 3, 2011)

My fault, sorry. Here you go:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

will do       ~


----------



## Sera (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, Kagu. I'm going to use  for a banner and I was wondering if you could put some nice effects on it please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah sure boo


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagu 

Request- Set
Stock- 
Effects- Maybe make it a bit lighter
Text- Kinda eerie saying "Black Knight"
Size- Senior
Border-Black

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

will do              .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, Kaggy!

Could you make me a set from this:



Senior size and could you put my name on the sig? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

sure thing babe


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura-Chan! I got a request for you for a newly colored scan I've done :33 

Link: 


I want the usual, Senior Sized; and on the sig, I'd love for it to say 

"I will become a Hero" Thanks Kagura-Chan! :33


----------



## Minko (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Kagura 

I would like to have a juniour size set from this stock 

You can chop off up to his waist if it makes things eaisier to fit in. I would also like the text 'Dragonborn' on it.

Thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

will do my prettys


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

stone





mirrow






Rosie





kriptic


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

lathina


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

dr


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

ソラのシン-사마

Suna

Ku chan

Sin

foxy

Ryu

Met


*People can Start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *lathina*
> *Spoiler*: __




Lathina!? 

Thank you so much Kagura!!!! Will rep again, once I gain enough back and able to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

sin





Suna


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Foxy





Ryu





minko


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Hariti (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior size
No text
Any effects you think fit
No border

Are the stocks HQ enough?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

their fine i think of something


----------



## Greed (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it possible to get a transparency of these pics?




Size doesn't matter


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

no 

regular set yes


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan

harti

ku ten

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mirrow



Oh my god I love it! 
Will rep you once I have spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

glad you like 

KAGU IS ECSTATIC PEOPLE PLEASE REQUEST


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior set request.

Do as you wish lass, I know it'll be awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

FUCK BRITTANA 

FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH


----------



## Sera (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior sized set please. :3 150x200 avatar too. 

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

150x200?

will do


----------



## Sera (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah... The same size as your avatar.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

i see ok             .


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sin





Once again you aim to please


----------



## Sera (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Sunagakure (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Suna



I love it, but I have to spread.. I'll rep you up later on or tomorrow, I promise..


----------



## Greed (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior Set

All effects/designs are up to you, semi-rounded borders though


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## Metaro (Oct 4, 2011)

Uhm..Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request:* Set |:
*Size:*
Avatar 125x125
Signature: 400x200
*Stock:*
*Effects:* Redish and Shiny uhmm like mini stars or something like .
*Text:* Dear my Future

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

i cant see the stock met


----------



## Metaro (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh No  .
Let's try this link


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

will d babe come on guys request request


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2011)

cos I know this sucks crap but it's the only one I can find of him that makes my vajayjay go WHEEEE 

*Stock:* []
*Size dimensions:* 150x150.
*Additional:* Make it kind of 'vintage sepia', but not strictly sepia. Or rape it with wonderful pretty colors and stuff. Whichever suits best. vintage sepia

Tell me to add any additional stuff I missed since I forgot to copy the form sorry  

YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO KAGS

wait you have no form! yay! I DID IT RIGHT


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

will do my dear will do


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ryu



Thanks again Kagura!  will wear it proudly.


----------



## Summers (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do my dear will do



Best character on that show.

Request-.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

i cant see the stock 

and this is the best couple


----------



## Rosie (Oct 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie


Yay! It's adorable! Thanks waifu


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero (tomorrow)

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan

harti

ku ten

Ghawk

Met 

Trin

Summers(cant see the stock)

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

i have an idea will do


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Foxy


I'm sorry. I completely forgot to rep you yesterday. Anyway, I just did it. Thanks again.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

harti





Ghawk





Met





Trin



TRIN BETTER STOCK NEXT TIME


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan

ku ten

Summers(cant see the stock)

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

summers i still cant see your stock.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura, can you separate these pics and make them into great avas?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

NAYA SEX RIOT WILL FUCKING DO


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

You have an idea for mine?  


Now im super excited :33


----------



## Hariti (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> harti



Fucking godly.Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

up next

morpha (NEW STOCK PLEASE)

Ninja (I HATE THE STOCK)

hero

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan

ku ten

Summers(cant see the stock)

Fiona

TP

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Ceria (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Kagura, got a request for you. No rush just whenever. 

Sig image:
 (click once to get full size) 

If possible try to include the text Revanchist, in the same kind of color format as the star wars logo above the main character. beneath it in the same kind of format/color as the word Revan put Jedi master; Lord of the Sith in smaller size of course. 

Avatar image: 


No specifics on this one, just whatever additions you ad to the sig add similar to this. 

(Size wise for the signature: somewhere between the hugging girl sig and the tsuna sig on the first page size wise. the tsuna size isn't bad either)  

Thanks and no rush!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura, may I ask for one more thing?

I want this as a sig.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

Set request babe! 

Sig stock:



Avy Stock:



Everything else is up to you darling. Have fun with them


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

wiild guys and FUCK NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

sig

junior

Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

will do                     .


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 5, 2011)

gshslkjs'sl;sd Thank you


----------



## Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

Trinity, sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

YOU GUYS REALLY LIKE THEM 

thanks


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ghawk



Oh my. 

Lass, that's just gorgeous. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2011)

guys i removed my PS 

i dont know when i will get it back so kagus is closed

i recommenced battles or synns 0o tsu place


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

Aw man  




Hope you get it back soon


----------



## Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

D'aawww! 

Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

Argh, that's unfortunate. 

And sig off, Fiona.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

KAGU HAS PS 

IF ANYONE WANTS ME TO STILL DO THEIR REQUESTS JUST SAY IT


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2011)

Sig out of  please.:33
Do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

will do            .


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

Do mine :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Ku chan

Summers(cant see the stock)

Fiona

Eternity

TP

Harti

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 11, 2011)

Set request 

stock: 

Make a border for the avatar, whichever looks best, size for avatar has to be junior.

Effects and all other stuff is up to you 

Thanks in advance

Edit: sorry for sig -_- first time I forget :S


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

sig off and will do


----------



## Diddy (Oct 11, 2011)

Kagu  So glad you can make sets again 

*Request:* Set
*Stock:*  or 
*Text:* Under The Same Sky
Just make it awesome like you always do.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Ku chan





Summers(cant see the stock)



Eternity


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

TP NAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





Harti






sgloob


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Fiona

Zona

SS




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Kagu! Its beautiful. Good to see you back! 

Take your time with this request. I'm not in a hurry.

Avatar: 
Sig: 

Thanks!


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Harti



I only asked for a sig,but thanks.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 11, 2011)

@Kushinα: Link doesn't work
For me atleast


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

fiona


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Zona

SS

Kushina




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Oct 11, 2011)

Do the links work, Kagu?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

i got them babe


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Zona

SS

Kushina




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

ITS CUTEGASMIC!! 

THANKS YOU KAGUCHAN!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! You're back! I'm so happy

Have to spread.


----------



## Summers (Oct 11, 2011)

Request sig can you see him now?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 11, 2011)

omg!!! your back  and I didn't know you left...  


but I do have another request  





I would like those two to be combined into a Sig, with the sig saying 

"Warriors with burning passion" 

and I would also like the Ava to have a close up on there faces, alternating like you have in your Avatar  so anyone who can do that from your crew if they could possibly do that, I would greatly appreciate it. Only thing I want specific besides what I stated is a dotted border, besides that, have at it! Thanks Kagura-chan


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size for Ava: Junior, Senior, 125x250, 150x200
Text 1: Divine eternal flame
Text 2(Under text 1): Sawada Tsunayoshi

Ava request: 
Stock: 
Size: Junior, Senior, 125x250, 150x200
Border: Dotted

Edit: Okay, stocks should be showing now...


----------



## Sera (Oct 11, 2011)

*@Spartan1337* Just a heads up, your links don't work. At least for me, anyway.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 11, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Senior

Stock : 

Text: Anubis, Lord of the Dead

Effects: Ghosty, Darknessy, etc. [make sense?]

Border: Surprise me


Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

summers i did your sig 

will do others cats


HIRIUZEN I CANT SEE ANYTHING


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

no and SIG OFF


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Zona

SS

Kushina

ryu 

sparta



*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 11, 2011)

You know what, forget it. I will go somewhere else.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 11, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You know what, forget it. I will go somewhere else.



Well if anything you should fix the link for the pic, I can't see it either. 

It's not gonna change anything if you go somewhere else and put the same link.


----------



## Sera (Oct 11, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You know what, forget it. I will go somewhere else.



Save the picture and re-upload somewhere else, like Photobucket. Then it will work.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2011)

Senior set request plz, Kagu-chan. :3


Single line borders, anything else is fine.

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

will do babe 

what the other two said


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

starting requests soon


----------



## Narancia (Oct 11, 2011)

I wanna request since I was gone for so long.

Can you work with this?  if not this link. 
Junior sized.
Solid Borders.
Any effects you want. 

If you choose the first one use the middle guy for the ava. 
And if you choose the second use Itachi for the ava.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

i cant find the original stock......

will do shota


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fiona



Kagura. 



You are a magnificent sig creator and an even better friend


----------



## Empathy (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to see you're back Kagura! 


*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 and a 150x200 one please
*Border:* Your choice
*Text:* None, but if you can remove the text in the stock that would be excellent :]
Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

will do          .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Zona

SS

Kushina

ryu 

sparta

blue

shota

empathy


*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 12, 2011)

Just found some epic stock on pixiv for a set. 


Senior sized avatar from , please. I would like a 150x200 version too.

Senior sized sig from , as well. Just some mild effects on this sig, nothing too fancy.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

will do (gotta get up to speed soon)


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2011)

You're back 

2 ava's please (150x150)





And 1 sig (sig size 400x200)



Dotted borders.

Thank you


----------



## Summers (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ku chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks, looks pretty pretty. How come is says you cant see it still next to my username?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

i was lazy


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Zona

SS

Kushina

ryu 

sparta

blue

shota

empathy

basil

Saiyan

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

starting equests NOW


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura, another request for you.

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior 
Border: Block, normal border
Effects: Whatever you feel like,
Avatar: Can the avatar be of Usopp please

Many thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Zona





SS





ryu


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Sparta





Blue


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Basil





shota


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Diddy (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



I. LOVE. YOU.
Thanks Kagu I love it pek


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Sweet.  

Thank you for another awesome set, Kagura!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


>



Awesome  Thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome job 

But I have a question... May I have an 150x150 version of the ava and may I have the version of the sig without the text within it?


----------



## G (Oct 12, 2011)

Set
size;senior
borders;black and white
avatar of deidara, could you turn the pic upside down for avy
stock


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Awesome job
> 
> But I have a question... May I have an 150x150 version of the ava and may I have the version of the sig without the text within it?



i gave youa 150x150


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i gave youa 150x150



I don't see the 150x150 for this Ava:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

you never asked


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

g

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> you never asked






Spartan1337 said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Size for Ava: Junior, Senior, 125x250, 150x200
> ...



I didn't request for an sig without text, true, but I did request for not only a 150x150(Senior) ava but also an 125x125(Junior) ava...

So can I has them please(Especially the sig without the text)?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2011)

First request here

Request: Set 
Stock:  

Size: Senior size
Border: Whatever
Effects: Whatever


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I didn't request for an sig without text, true, but I did request for not only a 150x150(Senior) ava but also an 125x125(Junior) ava...
> 
> So can I has them please(Especially the sig without the text)?





i deleted the sig 

will do jimmy


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Aw shit... 

Well what about the Ava?


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Blue



Kagu-chan, what about the borders?


----------



## Egotism (Oct 12, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Avatar: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: Like the current you did for me

For the Avatar can it be the panel of his eye, and for the siggy can it  be the other panel of just him? Also can you cut out that text? Thanks


----------



## Sera (Oct 12, 2011)

^ Sig off please!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Kagu-chan, what about the borders?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

What about my Junior and Senior Ava of , Kagura?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

please dont be IMPATIENT


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


>



Thank you! 

I'm sorry Kagura that you thought I was being impatient,  I really thought you just ignored me. Again, sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

its alright


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

I still plan on sporting the amazing set you have made me for a little while longer Kagura, but if possible I would like another set made. 

*Sig:*
Stock: Preferably  (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to request two sets or not, and I have absolutely no issue with requesting just one, but if I can request two I'd like one of  as well. x3)
Other: Somewhere in the signature I'd like the text "Scruffy" in there to represent my username. 
Border: Anything except dotted. xD

*Avatar:* 
Stock: Same as Signature.
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything except dotted.

As far as effects and other preferences go, I'm not really too picky. I absolutely loved what you did with my current set Kagura, so I'm okay with anything you do. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

will do          ~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

scruffy

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


>


Sankyuuuuuu :3


----------



## Narancia (Oct 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shota



Thank you for the set...


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Sizes for Ava: Junior and Senior
Border: Dotted
Text 1: An everlasting nightmare
Text 2(Under text 1): Daemon Spade
Notes: I want one with the texts and one without it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

ok               .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

up next

ソラのシン-사마

Kushina

empathy

Saiyan

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

scruffy

sparta

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

ソラのシン-사마





empathy





Saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Kushina

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

scruffy

sparta

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2011)

can you make this purdy for me?
nothing to extravagant plz

size: senior
border: one dotted and one w/o
stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

incubus  yes mame

hmm ava or set?


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Thanks Kagu, they're awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Starr


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Kushina

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

scruffy

sparta

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> incubus  yes mame
> 
> hmm ava or set?


did I get you hooked? :ho
 can you make me a nice sig with that? 
something small though


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Starr again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Kushina

Doctor

g

jimmy

ego

scruffy

sparta

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you make something for me?
Set please.

Size: Any
Stock: 
Sasuke
Text: Zero 00


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Starr again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you my slore


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Jimmy


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Ego


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Kushina

Doctor

g

scruffy

sparta

Zero

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ryu



I love it!!!!!  

I'll rep when im not 24'd.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey girl  

Just a siggy avy request 


the usual ice blue effects if you can. 


If anything else comes to mind that you like more feel free :33


btw do you know of anyway to replace the vertical "........." in the text bubble to read "Nope" vertically. Ive been trying in my own shop but i cant seem to get it right  






On the avy you are free to do whatever you want. I cant decide what i want it to look like so you have creative freedom on that 




Thanks babe


----------



## Summers (Oct 13, 2011)

Request avatar


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, guess you've been working hard huh?. Plus. Also make the text glow, or shine, please.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

Id watch it. 


She is doing it on her own time for free. 



Have a lil respect and be grateful.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 13, 2011)

Zero 00 said:


> Hey, hurry up a bit. Also make the text glow, or shine, please.



As Fiona said, have at least a bit of respect. Everyday a lot of people request at this shop, and she's doing requests in her free time. Don't forget that she has college as well. It's been like what--4 hours since you requested? *TURN OFF YOUR SIG AND BE PATIENT!*

Not to mention that you haven't got even 20 posts. Be happy that she put you in the housekeeping.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry. Well actually I have a good spirit and bad spirit on my side, it is not weird at all..
Don't be angry my heart is beating hard. Just be calm, we're community mates.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 13, 2011)

Good. And sig off please.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> As Fiona said, have at least a bit of respect. Everyday a lot of people request at this shop, and she's doing requests in her free time. Don't forget that she has college as well. It's been like what--4 hours since you requested? *TURN OFF YOUR SIG AND BE PATIENT!*
> 
> Not to mention that you haven't got even 20 posts. Be happy that she put you in the housekeeping.





i love you

fiona sig off 

and zero patient


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

starting requests NOW


----------



## Sera (Oct 13, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Have a lil respect and be grateful.



I agree. Kagu doesn't have to do this for us. She's really nice to spend her time, making us great sets!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

ku ten





Doctor





g





scruffy


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Zero







summers


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Kushina

sparta

fiona

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again Kagura. Fantastic work; couldn't be more impressed. I repped you yesterday but I'mma get you another one anyways xD


----------



## Egotism (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Kagura I'm sorry but I found a better photo of my stock last night but I had to work before I posted it. I'm sorry you don't have to do it if you don't wanna:

Set Request

Stock: 

Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Like the Sasuke one you did for me
Avatar: 150x150

Can you make the avatar the whole left side of the picture and the siggy just the right by himself. Also can you get rid of the text.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Kushina






sparta








fiona


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Ego

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Ego


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

NONE ~

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Rosie (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad you got you PS back waifu. I have a request for you 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something cute but minimal
No text

Thanks!


----------



## Sora (Oct 13, 2011)

stock:

dotted border
senior size
text: Mesut Ozil is a beast


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fiona









I LOVE IT 


As always you do amazing work. 



Must spread before i can rep you


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in a pokemon moment now, so I feel the urge to request,


0:11 to 0:16, senior size avy.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Rosie

Sora

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## G (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome work!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Rosie

Sora

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HOLY SHIT THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME

I'll be sure to rep soon, I'm 24'd+I have to spread.


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I'm in a pokemon moment now, so I feel the urge to request,
> 
> 
> 0:11 to 0:16, senior size avy.



​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

Rosie

Sora

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura, how are you? I bring you work..  

*Request* - Set
*Stock *-
*Size* - AV 150x75 (widescreen), Senior AV, Sig (300x170)
*Borders*- 1 rounded, 1 dotted
*Text *- None
*Effects* - You're the boss here!

I hope my "picky-ness" with specific sizes doesn't bother you too much Kagura.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 13, 2011)

set request :33

*Spoiler*: __ 







make it look pretty, but i do ask it looks kinda creepy/halloweeny if that makes sense 
and i would like the text "The Moonlight Brings the Sweet scent of Blood out, soon the Beast will Awake.... Beware the Fox Demon Yoko Kurama"

please and thankies, will rep and cred :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

will do lathia

black i cant see the link


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2011)

*Request Type:* Avatars (one for each panel please)

*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Going to leaving this to you
*Text:* None

   Take your time~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Thunder


----------



## Brie (Oct 13, 2011)

Request: Gif sig and avy from the vid below.



Sig times: 1:05 - 1:08

Avy times: 1:47 - 1:49 [When the wind is blowing in her hair.]

Size: Junior

Border: A black and lacy border if you can..[I have this idea for it..]
But if you can't, then a 2 pixel black border is fine.

If there's a problem with the request, don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jimmy...



Thank you 

Ill start using it tomorrow since Im on my phone right now... Although I am gonna try to get it up now


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 13, 2011)

Set request.

Stock: 

Whichever border looks best.

Junior Size.

All effects and other stuff up to you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Rosie





Sora


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Thunder



Very nice, thanks. : )


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

Set please~
Size: Avy: 150x150 /  Siggy: (Your call, but not too big)
Effects: Up to you. (Border dotted please) 
Stock: 
Thankies so much. <333


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

lathia

zona

Kaito

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2011)

Type-Set
Stock- For Avi- 
For sig- 

Effects- up to you but not a lot so he is still visible
Size-Senior
Borders-Black
Text- In some sinister font "Demon Lord" across the bottom of the sig

Add info- for the sig can you please get as much of the guy as you can and ignore the black borders in the pic please? Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

lathia

i cant make it rounded without fucking it up


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2011)

up next

zona

Kaito

sin

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Narancia (Oct 13, 2011)

I wanna request something which might take a bit.

Here's the stock. 

I need two avi's Dio Brando and Kujo Jotaro.( The one in yellow in the top left and the one in blue with the dog on his head. )

Junior sized.
The quality is sub-par so it'll be hard.


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2011)

Brie said:


> Request: Gif sig and avy from the vid below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry man, couldn't give you a lacy border I have no idea how to do them






​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

zona





Kaito





sin


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

shota


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

up next

none

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Brie (Oct 14, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Sorry man, couldn't give you a lacy border I have no idea how to do them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfectly fine as it is! 

Thank you, oh so very much, I'll wear it and rep you now.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, sorry for that unpatience.
Rep~


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 14, 2011)

_Kagura set, pls. 

Avy: one with Edd (blond guy) and one with armor guy
150x150 & 125x125
Border: as you wish.
Effects: make it look badass. _


----------



## lathia (Oct 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kagura said:


> lathia
> 
> i cant make it rounded without fucking it up



You're the boss here!  




You're indeed a rock star Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagu~! I'm a bad liar. 

Set. . Nothing too heavy. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

^ i love you 

will do my adorable wifu


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

Must spread rep....;__; 

Give me a sec.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

rock




Seiko





tsu


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do lathia
> 
> black i cant see the link




here it is again and if this one dont work then....

and if still doesnt work let me know okays :33

sorry about this though


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

up next

black

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

black


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

up next

None

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



that was quick lol thankies sooo very much Kagura  i will rep when i can and cred :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 14, 2011)

You're back! 


Senior-sized ofc. Could you make it transparent? I don't need any other effects.  As for the avatar, I'd like to have the face of that crying girl on it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

will do         .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

up next

blaze

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rock


yahaaaa cool.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

glad yu like 

up next

blaze

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Rosie (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's so cute! Will wear soon!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zona



OMFG FUCKING AWESOME  

Thanks 

EDIT: Will rep asap, got 24 hour'd


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

glad yu like 

up next

blaze

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

come on guys request


----------



## Sera (Oct 14, 2011)

One set please with some bum pinching. 

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

will do babe


----------



## Metaro (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok

*Spoiler*: __ 




|Gif set of this one pic.
|Stock : 
|Avatar size: 125x125
|Signature size: It's current size.
|Effects: *The guy above in pink
*The guy below  in blue
*both with sparkles 
|text: up to you , i'm not creative 

I don't mind If you take a looong time srly .
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

project for me and saiyan

will do met


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

MORE REQUESTS


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2011)

You want an request, then you got it Kagura. 

Request 1: Set
Stock: 
Sizes for Ava: Junior and Senior
Border: Dotted
Text 1:  The True Sword Emperor
Text 2(Under text 1): Yamamoto Takeshi
Notes: I want one with the texts and one without it.

Request 2: Ava
Stock:
Size of Avas: Junior and Senior
Border: Dotted


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 14, 2011)

OKAY! 

Ava please
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects/border: All up to you

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

glad yu like 

up next

blaze

kuu chan

sparta

doc

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## lathia (Oct 14, 2011)

Le request time Kagura! 

*Request* - Set
*Stock *-
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size* - Senior AV, Sig (300x170)
*Borders*- dotted
*Text *- None
*Effects* - Up to you!

Oh by the way, is it too much to ask for a 150x150 re size on the current avy I have? I stock pile them in a folder 

Thank you so much!~ :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

i didnt save my pds file 

but will do fo the other one


----------



## lathia (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you mam!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2011)

Mkay Kagura I gots something for you homes

stock:
[sp=avy]
[/sp]
[sp=sig][/sp]
text: none
border: none
size: Like This ///  \\\
Text: none

*For the effects, I don't want the sparkles and stuff you usually put on your graphic. Just nice coloring, I don't want the effects to overload the stocks c: *

That's all, work your magic~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

mostly how i do my own sets gotcha


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> tsu



FUCK YES YES YES!!

I FUCKING LOVE YOU WAIFU! 
Will wear soon.


----------



## Naked (Oct 14, 2011)

*For Kagura

Request* - set
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2011)

will do             ~


----------



## Cole (Oct 15, 2011)

Does my mind change fast or what? 

Best part is this is not manga stock. 

*Request*- Set

*Stock*-

*Color*- Either blue, white, grey, or any combination of those. I'd like most of the background to be covered up if that's possible.

*Text in sig*- Half as long, Twice as bright.

Thanks in advance Kagura!


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 15, 2011)

Request -  Set
Stock - , 
Color/Style - As you please
Border - Yes, type up to you.
Text - "Courage is Immortal" for sig, solid and bold. "Chris Hemsworth" for ava, styling up to you.

Cheers.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 15, 2011)

*Senior set request*

*Stock* - , 

*Color/Style* - Well they both have some red, green and gold so you can keep that general theme. I don't want too much added colour and fandangles though. There is beauty in simplicity.

*Border *- plain.

*Text* - "If dem ago win di revoloution dem haffi win it wid Rasta. It cyan win no odda way, becauz if yuh win odda way yuh ago fite again, when di Rasta win dere's no more war." In a nice font that reflects the msg something solemn and serious.

There are no typos in there btw


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagu.  Glad that you're open again.  

I need some avatars if possible.  







Will rep twice if necessary.  You have talent.  I don't know how to do any of this stuff even though I try.  

Size:  Junior avatar.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Oct 15, 2011)

Request Kagu! 

Set: 

Can I have an ava of both character?
Sig not too big and not a lot of effects.
Dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

holly shit will do 

Stating requests ASAP


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

glad yu like 

up next

blaze

kuu chan

sparta

doc

lathia

milk 

naked

DB

Ghawk

Vash 

Azua 

Saiyan

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

blaze could not trans it...>_>






kuu chan





sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

doc





lathia





milk





naked


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Azua


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

up next

DB

Ghawk

Vash 

Saiyan

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blaze could not trans it...>_>


Aww, why not? 

But I still like it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sparta
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fucking Awesome sets as usual 

Will rep as soon as I can. I'm 24'd for the moment.


----------



## lathia (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kagura said:


> lathia






Kagura, you never disappoint me !

pek

I need to spread a bit more before I can rep again.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Vash the sig stock made my eyes bleed 






Saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT *

*If I see a sig in this shop I will start ignoring requests 

its very hard to load any thing because of them *​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

up next

DB

Ghawk

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sera (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kuu chan



Heheeee....This one is so freaking epic. 
That would be wonderful to share it ~ 
Pleasedon'tkillme.


----------



## Sera (Oct 15, 2011)

Its amazing! pek 

Share it?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Ghawk


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I have a very holy divine request.. Almighty Lord Madara has chosen you to be His disciple in the making (temporarily)
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...



good lord these stocks  

and another madra (this is like the 5th one i did......)

im just gonna use left over stocks >_>


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Azua



Thank you so much.  

They all look great.  

Will rep ASAP.  :33


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> good lord these stocks
> 
> and another madra (this is like the 5th one i did......)
> 
> im just gonna use left over stocks >_>



Do not fear! Lord Madara has changed His mind! Please relinquish all memory of my fore coming to this area. I bid you all farewell, may Lord Madara Sama-gami have mercy on all of your souls !


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura,

Senior set from , please.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> doc



That is so awesome 

Will rep once I have spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Bishop


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Do not fear! Lord Madara has changed His mind! Please relinquish all memory of my fore coming to this area. I bid you all farewell, may Lord Madara Sama-gami have mercy on all of your souls !



huh.......................

@Basil will do bro


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

up next

Basil

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Cole (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Bishop






*Spoiler*: __ 



This made my day


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2011)

Aw Kagura it's adorable  The sig is just as I wanted. The avatar looks kinda weird, though can I redo it myself? Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah sure it was hard to ake the right size for it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

up next

Metaro

Basil

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 15, 2011)

I know I recently requested but this is for another forum. 

Set please~
Size: Avy: 150x150 (multiple angles/focus please) /  Siggy: (Your call, but not too big)
Effects: Up to you. (Border dotted please) 
Stock: 
Thankies so much. <333


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

if you turn off you sig sure


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> if you turn off you sig sure



Oh, forgot about that. My apologies.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

thank you 

and will do kai


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 15, 2011)

Set request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 

Junior Size.

The dotted border(not sure if it has a specific name, I'm sure you'll know what I'm talking about)

Avatar focused on Madara (right one)

Take off the black borders it has and all that.

Effects: Make it a bit darker but the outlines still shining a bit but not too bright.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 15, 2011)

KAGZ


do you think you could make them into a gif? :33



dotted border, senior sized set, and any effects on sig :33 thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

saiyan will do the ava 

and part of the sig 

also fuck yeah HeYa


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

i tried working with the stock kyptic its bad 

can you give me nicer stock


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 15, 2011)

minus the poem in the background xD


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

OMFG WHY HAVE I NEVER FOUND THIS ART BEFORE 

SOOOOOO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL WILLLLLLL DOOOOOO


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

up next

Metaro(in the process of second part)

Basil

kaito

zoan

kyrptic

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Ghawk



Thank you lass.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

glad you like bro


----------



## Vash (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan





Loving it 

Thanks Kagu


----------



## Vash (Oct 16, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Ok
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...








​


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry for making another request so soon.  



Could you make this into an avatar for me?

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Kags. Amazing job.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Kaggy :33


I just want a siggy and an avy out of this please  

The usual ice blue effects. 

Or whatever you think would look best, i tried to play with the colors on her eyes and scarf to make them pop a lil more but i couldnt get it right so any help there would be greatly appreciated 





Thanks babe


----------



## Itαchi (Oct 16, 2011)

Long time no see,  Kag. Its time for a new set .

StocK: 

Type: Set

Effects: Whatever you like 

Text: -


----------



## Metaro (Oct 16, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​



OMGosh  I love you both  Thank you !


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> Long time no see,  Kag. Its time for a new set .
> 
> StocK:
> 
> ...



sig off and we will talk


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

basil





kaito





zoan





Kyrptic





azura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

up next

fiona

itachi(when you not banned)

*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zoan




AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!! THANKS KAGU!

Sorry to be such a pain in the ass but could you make an avatar for the left guy too? (should've said from the beginning)


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 16, 2011)

As promised, here's my request. 





Senior size, no borders, just something simple and not too bright. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

fiona


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

benzai


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

zoan (you should of asked but here)


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 16, 2011)

Omg I love it, Kagu! Thanks so much! pek


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zoan (you should of asked but here)



I know, sorry 

Thanks a lot tho.

Will rep once 24 hours is gone -_-


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

sig off


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 16, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Avatar Senior, Signature (500x300) // Don't like them that big.

Stock: 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 16, 2011)

Requesting: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

It's been a while 

Make me proud Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

will do :33        .


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 16, 2011)

Miss Kagura, got a request for you. :33 (Plan on wearing this in the future.)

*Request Type*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text*: "Most Dangerous"
*Add. Info*: Can you make the avy focus on the blond guy and the wolf, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

will do babe          :33


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Awesome. Thanks again, Kagura!


----------



## Fiona (Oct 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fiona



It looks AMAZING


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Size for Avas: Junior and Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: No pinkish effects in there. Just use whatever effect is best, just no pink.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 16, 2011)

Request - Senior Set
Stock - ,  (concentrate on guy with hammer only).
Color/Style - As you please
Border - Yes, type up to you.
Text - None

Cheers.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

xell

kanade 

fighting

sparta...

ghawk 



*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Jackk (Oct 16, 2011)

*Set request* for Kagura-

*Stock-* 

*Size:* Junior.

*Border:* Dotted please.

*Effects:* Add whatever effects you think will make it look good. You're the expert. 

Thanks~

Edit: I would also like two avatars, one with Yoruichi's head and the other with Urahara's head... if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

will do bro       .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

xell

kanade 

fighting

sparta...

ghawk 

Jackk



*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

ohh man im soo stupid sometimes 

glad you guys like


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> b
> kaito


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

glad you like but sig off


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 17, 2011)

Kagu can you resize this image?

and make a set out of it.
I want the cat at the lower left side to be the avy. :33
Keep the caption of course!

Rep and Credit of course!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah sure           ~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

starting on requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

xell

kanade 

fighting

sparta...

ghawk 

saphy





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## ℛei (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Kagu  Long time haven't posted here.

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Stock: 
Ava: on both

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

xell






kanade





fighting


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

sparta...

ghawk 

saphy

reiki

Jackk




*People can Start requesting *


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

hpe you guys like


----------



## lathia (Oct 17, 2011)

Kagu , may I get your take on this pic? 

*Request *- Set
*Stock* - 

*Size *- Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- Dotted
*Effects* - Surprise me Kagu! Although, something soft/dark like what I have now would be cool. Don't feel limited though, feel free to do as you please. :33
*Text *- None

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## Vash (Oct 17, 2011)

Request Kagu!  I change my set way too much

2 sigs please.





Dotted border, and not a lot of effects. Thanks

Can I have the sigs small too please?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

will do             .


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 17, 2011)

It's awesome


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> xell
> fighting



   

I. _FUCKING_. LOVE. THIS. 

  I'm glomping the life outta 'cause you so amazing and so awesome. 

Thank you love, and another job well done. 

+reps.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

hey kagura  


I was wondering if you can see the blotch of odd color that is on rukia's face when you look at it from a dofferent angle rather than straight on, i never noticed it until someone pointed it out to me in a thread. 



is there anyway to fix that


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

not really since i delete it also it kind was like that in the stock....


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh ok. Thats fine though. 



no biggie


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

sig off          .


----------



## Revolution (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello, Kagura.  This is my first time requesting a signature (and maybe icon), so I hope I have all the details you need. 

From ,   a signature of  7:06 to 7:11 from the same link.  I love that episode and I want to show the world (at least the Naruto Forum community) Zoro's mad skills.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

saiyain will do yours


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Kimimaro-kun





Saiyan





Ghawk


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

saphy

Lathia

Reiki

Jackk





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you lass, its awesome. pek

*reps*


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> xell



Thank you so much for such a gar set, +rep your way


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Thank you so much for such a gar set, +rep your way



Sigs off


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Lathia





Jackk


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

saphy

Reiki





*People can Start requesting *


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Hmm... I wasn't really expecting that...

Damn, the effects would've been perfectly fitting for someone like Xanxus or Zakuro...

Sorry Kagu, I'm just not really feeling this set.


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't rep you at the moment Kagura.  24'd.  But I'll be sure to do it tonight.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Hmm... I wasn't really expecting that...
> 
> Damn, the effects would've been perfectly fitting for someone like Xanxus or Zakuro...
> 
> Sorry Kagu, I'm just not really feeling this set.



you didn't want pink 

i was just gonna do a simple set but i remember *NOOO PINK *


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kimimaro-kun




OMG 

This is so f*** awesome 

I love it, thank you, thank you so much


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Sparta


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Yes! That's more like it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah but there's pink  

your welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

saphy

Reiki





*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Set request~

stock: 
Size: 225x425 [Vertical] for sig, 150x150 for avi
Effects: up to you
Text: none
Border: Solid

If the stock is too low quality, let me know and I'll get another. :33


----------



## Diddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Kagu. I'm back for another request :33
*Request:* Set
*Stock:* [SP]
[/SP]

If you need new stock tell me and I'll change it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do guys :33


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Thanks Kagu 
24'd  Rep you later




Sarahmint said:


> Hello, Kagura.  This is my first time requesting a signature (and maybe icon), so I hope I have all the details you need.
> 
> From ,   a signature of  7:06 to 7:11 from the same link.  I love that episode and I want to show the world (at least the Naruto Forum community) Zoro's mad skills.




I will have this done later.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jackk



Green everywhere... I like it; it's my favorite color after all. 

Awesome work Kagu, thanks!


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 18, 2011)

*Set* Request 

*Stock:* 
Size: Junior
Border: Whatever you think fits the stock.
Effect: whatever looks good.

Thx in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Another set here kagu chan 

Choose everything yourself, just make sure you use these two stocks as the sig and avy (Which one you use as avy and which one you use as sig is also up top you )





Sank yoo


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do    ~


----------



## lathia (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kagura said:


> Lathia







Thank you Kagu! pek


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Oct 18, 2011)

re-size to 150 x 150
black border please
thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

sure thing


----------



## Metaro (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




May I have another Gif Set ? ):


Leave the colors as it is and add it Sparkles.


If not ignore this request , it's ok .
Thanks In advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do with saiyan


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

saphy

Reiki

Ninja

SS

Kajin 

Eternity

seven

Met




*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## lathia (Oct 18, 2011)

All right girl, you want more requests!?

*Request *- Set
*Stock* -
*Size *- Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- Dotted
*Effects* - If we can make that Rasengan glow a bit. Again, something smooth and soft, maybe even make it glow a bit. Ultimately, whatever background complements it the best. 
*Text *- None

Take your time, no hurry at all . Thanks Kagu!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Size: Junior and Senior
Text 1: Celestial White Prince 
Text 2(below text 1): Byakuran
Notes: I want one with text and one without it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do       :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 18, 2011)

set request!!!
i only ask that it has the text "Happy Halloween" anything and everything else is up to you :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do black .


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarahmint said:


> Hello, Kagura.  This is my first time requesting a signature (and maybe icon), so I hope I have all the details you need.
> 
> From ,   a signature of  7:06 to 7:11 from the same link.  I love that episode and I want to show the world (at least the Naruto Forum community) Zoro's mad skills.




​
You didn't give me a time for an ava. If you give me a time I will make you one


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2011)

Type-Set
Stock- 
Effects-up to you
Text-I can tell your stand is not as strong as you think.
Border-square and black
Size-Senior
Add. Info- try to get mainly the top halves of Jotaro and Star Platinum please.
Also can you do one without text? 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do bro       .


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2011)

Why, hello there, Kagura.  I have a new request (no more Lord Madara-sama, mind you). 

Request: Senior Set

Stock



Ava: Focus it on his head, and just make the rest look nice and spiffy, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2011)

will do ohh good your sig is off


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes! I tend to learn from my mistakes very quickly


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello  



I have a set request since you are wanting them so badly 

The usual ice blue please. 

On the siggy, i know the stock is huge but i wasnt sure how you would wanna crop it so i wanted to just leave it alone. and on the siggy if you could add some flowery designs or something in the background so it isnt just blank that would be awesome 




as far as the avy stock goes ill let you do whatever you think looks cute as long as it flows with the siggy :33 





p.s. im really sorry about my siggy in the last few posts 

Whenever i post from my fone i always press the box so it doesnt show my sig, but for some reason it just doesnt register sometimes. im really sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

will do            ~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Starting requests now


----------



## Revolution (Oct 19, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​
> You didn't give me a time for an ava. If you give me a time I will make you one



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Reiki





SS





Kajin





Eternity





seven


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

lathia





Sparta







Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Black


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

saphy

Ninja

Met

Aieon


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Saphy





Ninja


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 19, 2011)

^thanks very much, +repped. :33


----------



## ℛei (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Reiki



OMG,sexay .You've done a great job as usual.Thanks


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Awesome set is awesome, Kagura 

Thank you.  I'll rep as soon as I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

Met

Aieon


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## lathia (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lathia



Oh my sweet baby Jesus Christ!! :33

I'm at work, so will wear it once I'm home . 24'd and will rep again soon!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kajin



Epic sets as always thx Kagu.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Diddy (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



Oh my God it's beautiful 
Thank you so much Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

Met

Aieon

Fiona


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

Exellent work, as always Kagu-chan


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



Guuuurl


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

Met

Aieon

Fiona


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Moar requests 

Set request:
Stock: 
Sizes: Senior and Junior
Text 1: The man that wields a fragment of a god's power
Text 2(Below text 1): Uchiha Madara
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

my god (8th madara set i think lol)

will do


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



its soo cute  thankies soo very much


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 19, 2011)

@Kagura: Hello OP, surely a ninth Madara set won't hurt at all ;D



A senior set of the first panel plz 8/

No text

Thanks beforehand Kagura ;P


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 19, 2011)

2 sets please, Kagura:

*Set 1:*
Ava: []
Sig: []
Text: Remove the "Happy Halloween", and add "Trick or Treat" with a red colour instead

*Set 2:*
Ava: [] (Gaara ava)
Sig: []
Text: 'Can I knock on your door?'

*Effects on both:* Keep a dark tone, make the ava's and set's fitting and make it Halloween-ish.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way, since you want more requests, can I request a third set?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

will do guys 

uchiha wait till the weekend


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 19, 2011)

It's UItachi 

And I'm impatient, I might not even have time then


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

i see

well it will be done in the weekend


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't I request a third set?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

just go for it


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks.
Ava: 
Sig: 

Effects: Dark tones, more black and red tones, and whatever.
Text: 'Halloween'


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

will do            .


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
avatars of these imagen    ,,  ,,and   size 120x200
and Junior sets from this
 please and thank you


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Request: Set

Size: Senior

Stock:  ; 


Effects: Red effect with darkness?

Border: Yes, but surprise me


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

410 links don't work 

hirizen rejected


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

^ What does that mean?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

i want to burn the stock


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

But what do you mean by 401? sorry, I am not good with pictures


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

the links are not working for me he  needs to fix that 

try zerochan


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

....who's he?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

............. 

the poster above you 

and this is Zerochan


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

So... what's wrong with my request?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 19, 2011)

^ I think she's trying to say that the stocks are too low quality to work with.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

exactly                                           .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

Met

Aieon

Fiona

Sparta

Makoto

Itachi (3)

410 (fix the links)


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Thunder (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Effects:* Same as avatar.
*Size:* Senior


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 20, 2011)

Stocks for Siesta's request:

Avas:      
Set:


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Stock: *
*Size:* junior
*Border:* normal, block
*Effects:* Up to you completely,

Many thanks


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura.  New request.  

*Avatar* 

*Sig* 

For the avatar, please make it of Bulma only.

Thanks Kagu.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Stocks for Siesta's request:
> 
> Avas:
> Set:



once again tsu i love you


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2011)

Request: Ava
Worker: Kagura
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 
Border: none
Effects: simple


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

will do joo ~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

itachi(when you not banned)

Met

Aieon

Fiona

Sparta

Makoto

Itachi (3)

410 

thunder

doc

azura

Joo


*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Starting requests now


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 20, 2011)

Those were the best pictures I could find. Alright, thanks anyway Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

itachi





Met (second Process)

Aieon





Fiona


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

410







thunder


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

doc





azura





Joo


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta

Makoto

Itachi (3)





*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> doc
> 
> Joo






Big thanks.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> doc



Awesome work again 
Another Usopp set for the collection 
Need to spread


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Aieon



Looks great but how come the contrast is so dark?  Would it be alright if you could make it lighter, like in the original stock? And could the ava focus a little more on his head (move upwards)? I hope this isn't too much


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

i already deleted it and i dont have that much disk space


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh well...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avy: 
Sig: 
Border: Solid


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Kagura 

Avatar
Stock: 
Borders:  Dotted
Effects: I'll leave that to you.



Can you please give this  dotted borders and make it sig size please. No effects because it's LQ stock.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

will do guys          ,


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Jet





Sant


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Oct 20, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 


Effect:  - I want those clean lines on my request. If you know what I mean ? Those lines all over the pic. Other than that I would like the pic to be somewhat of Godish and Holy. Or something that fits to those lines.

Edit:
Border: Black lines around like my current.
Text: Erza Titania - The Goddess & The Saviour

The text should be likes this:
Erza Titania
                        The Goddess & The Saviour​Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

^ sig off please

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta

Makoto

Itachi (3)





*People can Start requesting

 COME GUYS REQUEST REQUEST*


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sant



Looks great 

Going to put it on now, thanks Kagura.

edit, gotta spread >_> i'll rep u asap


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jet



Nice work. Thank you Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Itachi my comp is fucking up i cant do three sets 

i can only do one


----------



## Thunder (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410
> 
> thunder



Thanks Kagura!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Makoto


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta

Vincent





*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Makoto



Cool set  thanks again, will credit when using. Have some rep ;D


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Vincent


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Vei (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, Kagura. I have a set request for you, please. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. 
Avatar: 
Sig: , 
Size: Senior
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Fiona




This is the greatest set that you have ever made me, hands down. 

I saved it as "HOLY SHIT RUKIA SET" 

No Joke 



I wont be requesting for awhile, im not changing this for AWHILE


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150, 150 x 200
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

I LOVE not like  


i will rep as soon as i can


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta

Vei

Roma


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 410


oh very thanks kagura is awesome


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vincent



Wow that is actually good. Thanks 

Can I ask you a request ? Can you change the font to more a simple one? Like Times new roman or something that is clean ? Other than that reps and creditted


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

sig off 

and im not Synn


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

up next

Met (second Process)

Sparta

Vei

Roma


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Vash (Oct 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 







I couldn't think of a way to turn your sig into a gif, so it just has to be regular. Sorry


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2011)

A senior set from , please.

On the sig somewhere, please have it say: 

"You have a problem with the Hokuto? Tell it to me!"

Without the quotes, of course.


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kakura, it looks really awesome.


----------



## Cole (Oct 20, 2011)

Could I request 2 sets even if it's been such a short time since my last one?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

one set please my comp has been acting strange lately


----------



## Cole (Oct 21, 2011)

Fair enough 

*Request-* Set

*Stock-* 

*Avatar*- Just the head in the stock image.

*Color-* Blue and White. If possible I'd like a sleek look to it.

*Text in sig*- Better run; I called in the Cole Train.


----------



## Soul (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sig off
> 
> and im not Synn



Fucked up, just did copy and paste. Must have been tired, my bad.
Let's try to do it better this time.

*Request Type *- Special Request. I need you to improve a banner for a KC Tournament Final Match.
*Worker *- Kagura.
*Stock *- .
*Size *- Same size.
*Border *- None, unless you really think it would make an improvement.
*Effects *- This is entirely up to you. Don't know your style, but I like the examples within the first page.
*Text *- No change.
*Additional Info *- Not sure how you work, but perhaps you would like to make some suggestions (which effects would make it look better, things like that) before starting.

Also, I can't assure you that I will use it; I will, of course rep you for your time and effort. If I use it, credit shall be specified in the Opening Post of the match.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

starting requests now


----------



## Metaro (Oct 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't Worry (: , and Thank you !!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

Sparta







Vei







Roma


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

basil







Bishop


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

up next

Soul


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basil


Looks badass. 

Thank you, Kagura.


----------



## Cole (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Bishop



Niiiiiice


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

up next

Soul


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta



Awesome set as always.

Will rep soon. Gotta spread.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Roma



Thanks. I'll wear it soon. So loverly.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

up next

Soul


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 21, 2011)

In this shop, can gifs go as long as 10 seconds?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 21, 2011)

^The scene you want as a gif should be not longer than 10 seconds, so yeah.


----------



## Vei (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Vei
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh, wow.  Thank you so much, Kagura! I have to spread, but I promise to rep you asap.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

up next

Soul


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

come on guys


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd request again but I'm waiting for Halloween to get closer.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

Set.



~~ you know what I like.

Just made the avatar design different than the signature.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## UmWhatever (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello, *Kagura*! <3
Can I request a new set?

Request Type - Avatar and signature
Stock - 
Size -Junior
Border - Dotted or dashed
Effects - Nothing specific, whatever you choose. 
Text - None
Additonal Info - I'd like the avy to be on the girl's face but the sig to have both characters. 

Thank you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 22, 2011)

I see you need moar requests 

Set Request:
Stock: 
Size: Junior and Senior
Special Size ava:  (*180x280*)
Border: Whatever fits best
Text:  "No one man should have all that power" - Kanye West
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 22, 2011)

Request: Set

Avy stock: 
Sig stock: 

I apologize if the stocks aren't very high quality, I tried my best to find good images.

Avy effects: Crop, maybe a light photo gradient if it looks cool. Really up to you.
Sig effects: Crop, keeping it light. C4D's or other effects.

In general I would like the set to be bright, a happy feel. I'm not fussy though. Of course, with it being a set, it would be nice if they both followed the same theme. No text on either please.

Borders: White line with a thin single-line black border around the avatar (Like you did for Vei earlier) and just a thin black single-line border for the sig please.

Avy size: 150x200 like my current one, but I may not be able to upload one of that size again, so a 2nd junior one just in case.
Sig size: 450x150.

Thank you in return.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 22, 2011)

Requesting set




Effects are up to you

Dotted border

Senior sized

Could you also get rid of the "Animecrazy" in the top left corner?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

UmWhatever said:


> Hello, *Kagura*! <3
> Can I request a new set?
> 
> Request Type - Avatar and signature
> ...



the link is broken 

EVERYONE ELSE WILL DO


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Fairylaw

Lightening 


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

lightning 





Fairy


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

COME ON GUYS REQUEST IM BOOOOOOOOORED


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad you like fairy


----------



## Vash (Oct 22, 2011)

2 ava's Kagu 

(150x150)


(150x150 and 150x200)


Dotted border.

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

will do 


MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 22, 2011)

Senior ava. . Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

will do


----------



## Diddy (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Kagu

*Request: *Set
*Stock: *

Make it awesome like you always do


----------



## Sera (Oct 22, 2011)

Requesting because you asked me to. :33

Avatar: 
Sig: 

Make it cute, sweet and romantic please. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

will do babes


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 22, 2011)

Three avatars please.

Avatars:







Signatures:





Thanks.  You can do anything you want to it like usual.  :33

Hope you don't mind all these request.  I just want a lot of Riruka. 

 I'll rep you twice if I must.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

will do i love riruka


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Kagu 

I have a set request:

Stock: 

Avatar focused on the guy on the left.

Just please take out the whole background off and add a cooler one that's white with maybe some black effects, also put "The Best Players in the World" instead of Ronaldo and Kaka, and of course take out the 1000goals thing.

Also with a dotted border and junior size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sans (Oct 22, 2011)

Argh, so many request came through today, I'm going to be at the end of a long line. 

ANYWAYS.

Avatar:



Specifics: Solid black border with white inset. Oh, and could you crop away some of the bottom of the stock? The black cloak goes on forever and is black, formless and dumpy. And maybe fix up the mesh shirt a little bit? I just realised it has no "border." Dunno, if that's super-tricky or something, don't worry about it. Argh, totally forget as well, make it a 150x150 avatar. I'm hoping to wear this when I win the Rookies Tournament and get that privilege. 

Signature:



Specifics: Same borders as before.  Umm, just make sure the colour scheme for both matches, but I probably don't need to tell you that. 

Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## UmWhatever (Oct 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> the link is broken
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE WILL DO



For real? It works for me...



^Does that work?


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> will do i love riruka



Thanks.  I love Riruka too.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

UmWhatever said:


> For real? It works for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Does that work?



put it into IMGftw


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Saiyan

Tsu

SS

Kushina

Azura

Zoan

Kom



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## lathia (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh snap, you got a lot of requests Kagura!

Here are some (2) for you :33!

*Request *- Set 
*Stock* - 

*Size *- Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- Dotted
*Effects* - Surprise me!
*Text *- None

Thanks Kagu~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

i love detective conan will doo


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Saiyan

Tsu

SS

Kushina

Azura

Zoan

Kom

lathia


*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## UmWhatever (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> put it into IMGftw



Got it! Sorry that this has been so annoying. 

Original Request:
Request Type - Avatar and signature
Stock - 
Size -Junior
Border - Dotted or dashed
Effects - Nothing specific, whatever you choose.
Text - None
Additional Info - I'd like the avy to be on the girl's face but the sig to have both characters.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

will do babe


----------



## Sera (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, Kagu, I forgot to say... I would like my signature to be a similar size to  please. ^^ (I think its roughly 500x500)


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

i'll do yours tommororw 

STATING REQUESTS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

Saiyan




Tsu



SS







Zoan


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

Azura







Kom





lathia


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Tsu



Thank you!


----------



## Diddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> SS



It's beautiful 
Thank you Kagu


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

whatever


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Kushina



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Zoan



I know you had a bunch of requests and that's why you probably didn't add all the details.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Zoan Marco said:


> Hey Kagu
> 
> I have a set request:
> 
> ...






I asked for a few more things


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

zoan again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Kushina



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Narancia (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey kagura.

This is the stock. 

Can you trans or color over all the crappy designs except for kubo and yoshii.

Go wild with it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

will do               .


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> zoan again



awesome thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

seven

Sparta 

Kushina

Shotacat



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Hero (Oct 23, 2011)

Signature: 

Signature: 

Signature: 

Effects: I want them to look like Hell.

Borders: Dotted or Dashed


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

seven






Sparta 







Kushina


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

shotacat


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

hero



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> awesome thanks



glad you like


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 23, 2011)

The set is fucking Awesome. 

But where's the other avas? 



Spartan1337 said:


> I see you need moar requests
> 
> Set Request:
> Stock:
> ...



And yea... I requested for it...


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

next time put all sizes in bold sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

hero



*People can Start requesting

*


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2011)

Just to fix Spartan's request, the text should be "No man should have all that power" or "Not one man should have all that power"

Just saiyan'


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

i dont care he should of put the right grammar in the request 

i just copy paste


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura, thank you so much.  pek

It looks great.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

come on guys request


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Sig dear. You can either do both or choose.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

nanananNAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vash (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Saiyan



Dammit Mustang! Must you try so hard to turn me gay 

Thanks Kagu :


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Type- Set
Stock- 
Border- Dark Red
Effects- None
Size- Senior
Text- Serve the Queen(centered on the bottom)

Add info- please make sure some of the bottom is cut off so the text on the bottom left is off. Thank you


----------



## Narancia (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shotacat



Thanks kagura awesome stuff. Ill Have more stuff soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

up next

Soul

hero

TP



*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2011)

Could I have a senior-sized avatar of the larger image to your right? 



A solid black border with white inset would be nice, and any effects you think would look good are welcome! :33

Also, if there's anything you can do to make her eyes seem a little more realistic, that'd be appreciated!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

will do          ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 23, 2011)

set request please!!:33 
text: "Happy Halloween"

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







effects: up to you

thankies in advance Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

will do                                   .


----------



## lathia (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lathia



Aww yeah. Kaito Kid, love it!

Thanks Kagu


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 23, 2011)

Requesting something for the upcoming Halloween.

Senior sized sized set out of , please.

Any borders and effects you like. Just make it awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

up next

Soul

hero

TP

Hokage

Black

Basil


*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

starting on some requests


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

Hokage



Black





Basil


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

hero

TP

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## ℛei (Oct 24, 2011)

Kags,herro 
Request: set
Size: junior
Borders and effects: something simple
Stock: 

Make it hot,gurl :ho.Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

will do        :33

SOMEBODY GIVE ME A BRITTANA SET


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Basil


Fantastic.

Thank you.


----------



## River Song (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you do collages :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah :33         .


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> seven



Mind putting a border like my avatar around the avatar?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 24, 2011)

Back again 

Request: Senior Set

Ava: 

Sig: 

Just make it look nice and morbid, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

sig off 

will talk to saiyan


----------



## River Song (Oct 24, 2011)

Type-Set (Collage)
Size-Senior
Image's

A colage of these






*Spoiler*: __ 







And with this in the Middle



And the text _Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_
Fell free to pick and choose the images you want to use


If its too much just say And I'll gert a single image :33


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry for being rash but I kind of changed my request, look at the edit


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

River Song said:


> Type-Set (Collage)
> Size-Senior
> Image's
> 
> ...



i can do it babe :33

will do aieon :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

hero

TP

Iki

River

Aieon

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Black



thankies soo very much Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Summers (Oct 24, 2011)

Im back, found a lot of pics. Since you seem eager for some work Can I request more than one.

Here is the first

Set 1-

Set 2-

Sig-


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah its not acting up anymore 

will do


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 24, 2011)

kaguraaaa

requesting senior set with 

avi on itachi :33 and any effects with dotted borders 

thank youu


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

will do baby

SERIOUSLY SOMEONE REQUEST A DAMN BRITTANA


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

Iki





Aieon





kyrpitic


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

summers


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

hero

TP

River

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 24, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks, baws


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Need moar requests? I gotchu 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Sizes: *Junior and Senior*
Border: Whatever fits best
Text 1: Divine Flames of Earth
Text 2(Under text 1): Kozato Enma
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

will do                          .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

hero







TP


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

River

Sparta

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Summers (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> summers



OH yeah yummy! Taking. See you again when I find more pics!


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*:  
*Sizes*: Junior


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

will do                                              k


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

River





Sparta


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

S Minato

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## River Song (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> River



It's amazing


----------



## Judecious (Oct 25, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-150x200
Borders-dotted
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

s Minato


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin

Jude

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## ℛei (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Iki



OHMYGOD .It's fuckin sexy.I love it and you.Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Jude


----------



## Judecious (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Jude



Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

come anytime your stocks are always narugasmic 

and sig off babe


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

Sin


*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## lathia (Oct 25, 2011)

That Minato set 

Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Set request kagu-swan 



Make the text in the sig easy to read.

Focus the avy on the  skull-man that is biggest. 

And you can choose the effects as always :33

Thank you kagu-darling~


----------



## Summers (Oct 25, 2011)

Requests


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kind of specific_ 





 -lol yes i know he has sharingan contacts  i'd prefer if you didn't highlight them though.


I really can't wait for them to debut 
same style as my avatar, if you can stick to a theme like the avatars that I made:

See how they all have a theme (Color -different shades of it) and direction. if you can pick a certain color and manipulate it so it sticks i'd really love that :33
(you don't have to work with smudge i was just showing you the type of avatar i like)

if you can include scan lines that'd be great but don't have to.



Thank you Kagura :33


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sin



 

Well done mylady


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sparta
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That was fast. But nonetheless, the set is freaking awesome. 

Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

and sig off


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

Summers

7

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

come on guys


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish to request a set, all I know is that I want  stock. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

will do  :33


----------



## Burke (Oct 25, 2011)

Just in time!



Yes, its true. Its coming.

For the sig, crop out the logo itself and just make the background transparent. Give the whole logo a slight drop shadow. (Make the whole image smaller of course) Dont include "Trailer 11.02.11"

Focus the avatar on the "V" itself. Crop out the rest of the logo but leave the black background. Senior sized.

Give me the clear cut plain version i just asked for, but then give me maybe to other version that you can think of. I trust you to be creative.


----------



## Sans (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a signature/banner thingy please. Like, I want a banner, but then I'll probably use it as a signature later, if that makes sense. :33

Stock:


Specifics: Make it bannery and awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

up next

Soul

Summers

7

doc

st

kom
*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Ill find a new stock as soon as my stupid PC stop acting up..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2011)

Request: Set
Effects:Make it look serious and .
Stock:

Thank you


----------



## lathia (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Kagu, another one for you! 

*Request *- Set 
*Stock* - 
*Size *- Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- Dotted
*Effects* - Surprise me!
*Text *- None

Thanks friend !


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

will do guys


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

stating requests NOW


----------



## Sans (Oct 26, 2011)

I request my previous request be done faster. 

(just kidding! )


----------



## Eternity (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, reuploaded the pic. Was a bitch getting it done, but finally got it. 

So here is the stock. The reqest details is on the previous page.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

working on them guys but doing a paper and fangirling on my OTP and fav character as well xD

SANTANA WTF ARE YOU DOING TO ME


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Summers





ebro





Lathia


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

doc




kom


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

up next

Soul

7

st

etenity

*People can Start requesting

 COME ON GUYS REQUEST*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 26, 2011)

*Gif request:*
Video: 
Image Stock: 
Time: 1:31 - 1:37
Text 1: Son Goku
Text 2: Defender of the universe
Border: Dotted
Note: Could the image be in the sig kinda like the gif right ? 

*Ava and Sig Request: 
*Stock for ava(Choose which one you think you can work with the best):  or 
Stock for sig: 
Text 1: The man that's above the gods.
Text 2(Below text 2): Son Goku 
Size: *Junior and Senior*
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

^ voca is not working 

will do        .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

GUYS IM BEGGING YOU REQUEST IM HAVING  MELTDOWN AND NEED DISTRACTION


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 26, 2011)

Back again 

Request: Senior Set

Stock: 

Ava: Focus on Stein's (the guy) face.

Effects: Just make it look spazzy and nice


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> doc



Love it, thanks a lot


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ voca is not working
> 
> will do        .



I thought that there was someone that did the gifs. Wasn't it Saiyan? Or is putting that image in the gif too much for him?


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 26, 2011)

set request!! all i ask is that the words trick or treat are still in it :33
thankies kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

him and yes 

other guy will do


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Border:* None
*Effects:* Similar to my avatar.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Okie dookie 

Updated my request btw.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Kagu 

I have a set request:

stock: 

Junior size, if you can make an avi on both faces not sure which to use yet.

The whole set has to be halloween-y since in the stock it's only a circle.

Dotted border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Link doesn't work. At least not for me. You should try and re-upload the picture somewhere, like Photobucket. [ :


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

You sound desperate Kagura, on the off chance that you do something dangerous to yourself! Here is another request 

*Request *- Set 
*Stock* - 
*Size *- Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- Dotted
*Effects* - Surprise me!
*Text *- None


Also, claiming!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Kagura said:


> Lathia


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

will do 

brittana glee is fucking killing me


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 26, 2011)

kagzzz I actually decided to request that brittanna image since i liked the stock 

anyways, senior sized, avi on their faces, light orange dotted borders and any effects

thanksss x


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

WHERE IS THE STOCK


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> WHERE IS THE STOCK



Alright now it should work


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

nope            

put the full version on imgftw     .


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> *Gif request:*
> Video:
> Image Stock:
> Time: 1:31 - 1:37
> ...



Don't know how to add an image, and I'm too tired to learn right now.


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

will start requests soon


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Don't know how to add an image, and I'm too tired to learn right now.
> 
> 
> ​



That's okay. The gif's still awesome.

Edit: Got another request for you Kagura since you seem to want a more requests than usual today...

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border:Whatever fits this best
Text: This fire burns always
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ebro
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could you make the sig bigger  .....  550 (Width) x 400 (Height)?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

sooo you want it stretched?

its gonna look terrible 

besides yur a junior


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh ok its fine then, set still looks amazing!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

will do sparta


----------



## Summers (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Summers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it. You seem eager so I will try to request more but I cant find enough good pics.


----------



## Summers (Oct 27, 2011)

Multiple Requests

Set-

Avatar-
Sig-
Set-
Sig-
set-
sig-

Just remember,You asked for this. I just found the motherload so I have much more. No need to rush.


----------



## Aleeight (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello! I request a set Kagura. 

Stock: 

I'll trust you to work your magic. Though, I would rather have the solid, length-wise borders on the stock cut off for the set.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT WILL DO GUYS


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

doing sets now


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

thunde


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

fucking Christ my computer is acting up again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Spartan1337 not ding the second


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

lathia





FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

aieon





MOTHERFUCKING SHITTY COMPUTER


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

GOD FUCKING PEICE OF SHIT

I am soo sorry guys my computer is just fucking up....


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

lathia again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

black


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

aieon again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

spata again


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

up next

Soul

7

st

etenity

kushi

summers


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 27, 2011)

*1 set* please:
Ava: 
Sig: 
Don't add too many effects, I just want it to be dark (Halloween-theme)
Add text "Halloween", and do it however you want 

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

will do maybe in the weekend    .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura, can you work with screenshots...?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah...i can.....


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 27, 2011)

Then. 

Senior ava. . Thank you.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello Kagu 

I have a set request:

stock: 

Junior size, if you can make an avi on both faces not sure which to use yet.

The whole set has to be halloween-y since in the stock it's only a circle.

Dotted border.

Thanks in advance 

Reposting with fixed link.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

will do               .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> spata again



I can't lie, it's not as good as I expected but I understand why since your computer's not working correctly. Will also rep soon since I have to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

IM SOOOO SORRY I PROMISE THIS WEEKEND IT WILL BE BETTER


----------



## Vash (Oct 27, 2011)

2 ava's please Kagu 





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 please?

Dotted borders.

Thank you


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> thunde



Thanks Kagura.


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> WHERE IS THE STOCK


 
it was in one of my recent vms, but  
:33


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> aieon again



Not as good as I anticipated, but I understand your situation. Thanks for the effort  I'll rep ASAP. Maybe I'll come back and have it redone when you're in tiptop shape


----------



## blackfire96 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> black



zomg thankies soo very much kagura  i love it!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2011)

glad you like black                 .


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Kagu 

Type-set
Stock- 
Effects- none
Size- Senior
Border- black and square
Add info- For the avi, is it possible to make a gif of all their faces but fully? No black in it. 
If not then just the face of Yoshikage Kira ( guy with skull on his tie.)

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2011)

will see          .


----------



## Savage (Oct 28, 2011)

I really don't care what effects you put on it because it would look nice regardless and I don't really know what effects I want myself. Can you put the words "This or That" in like some kind of cursive graffiti like font going vertically over the hamster in the wheel? Please and thank you!


----------



## Brie (Oct 28, 2011)

Request: Gif set



Avy times: 1:14 - 1:15 [With the boy in the black hat.]

Sig times: 1:47 - 1:53 [When the group is dancing against the red background]

Border: Red and white [blinking, if you can]

 If there is no one able to do gifs as of now, then I can wait...


----------



## Vash (Oct 28, 2011)

Brie said:


> Request: Gif set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have it done for you tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2011)

will guys just be PATIENTS


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

A request for you, Kagura. 



Don't stress, take your time as needed.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2011)

will do                   .


----------



## Vash (Oct 28, 2011)

Brie said:


> Request: Gif set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed my mind and made it now.




They don't start dancing in front of a red wall until 1:49, so I assume you want the guy singing too. If you don't let me know.


​


----------



## Brie (Oct 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I changed my mind and made it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, it's wonderful!! 

Thank you for doing it so quickly. > /////<

Rep and cred's a comin'. :33


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

Edited my request above.


----------



## Sans (Oct 29, 2011)

Making two requests, if that isn't allowed, just make the first one. :33

Avatar


Same size as your avatar, I can't remember what dimensions that is.  Oh, same border as the one I got now.

Signature 

The black bars aint needed.

Avatar



Focus on his face.

Signature


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> GUYS IM BEGGING YOU REQUEST IM HAVING  MELTDOWN AND NEED DISTRACTION





Kagura said:


> will guys just be PATIENTS



You're all over the shop, Kagura.

No pun intended.


----------



## Sera (Oct 29, 2011)

Kagu, you can forget my request. 

I'll request something different another time. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

will do           .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

everything will be done by Tuesday


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 29, 2011)

But Halloween is on Monday =S


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

fine fine Monday 'I'll just reboot it tomorrow


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 29, 2011)

Take your time
I was just saying - don't stress


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Kagura, not really a request, just an edit.

Remember when you did this avatar? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









If you haven't deleted the ava yet, would it be alright if you could make it 150x200? If not it's fine


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

why the heck do you need a 150x200 

you need to win contests for that or is it for another fourm


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2011)

Aw, you need to win contests?  the prestige never ends... 

And what are these "contests" that you speak of?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

PS contests


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

will do           .


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2011)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Kagura
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Whatever you want.


----------



## Burke (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _what_ 





Kagura said:


> up next
> 
> Soul
> 
> ...





Kagura said:


> Spartan1337 not ding the second





Kagura said:


> lathia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kagura said:


> aieon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kagura said:


> black






Kagura said:


> up next
> 
> Soul
> 
> ...



How does that work


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2011)

im not good at transparent works it takes time for me


----------



## Burke (Oct 30, 2011)

I just thought you select the black outer portion with the magic wand tool and then delete.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2011)

closed 

NJ got hit terribly by a freak snowstorm  im on my iphone  i have no fucking internet for a fucking week 

IM GONNA MISS GLEE


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll take my request elsewhere then.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hot damn  What a way to spiff the spaff.

Well... Happy Halloween, everyone


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not Kagu's fault that her computer isn't working properly and that there's a snowstorm where she lives. She'll be back soon, I'm sure, but she makes sets in her own time and people should just be a little more patient. ^^


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

No one's blaming Kagura about anything.


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

I know. I just feel that some people are rather impatient sometimes, that's all.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not being impatient at all. Kagura said she's closing the shop so i'm taking my request somewhere else. FFS.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Who told you Kushinα is referring to you?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Well she definitely wasn't talking to me


----------



## Sans (Oct 31, 2011)

Not much can be done about that, hope you get through fine Kagu.

I don't mind waiting, since the sets are so great. :33


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi kagura :33 :33
avatars of these imagen    ,,  ,,and   size 120x200
and Junior sets from this
 please and thank you 
* you closing the shop  kagu oh no ooo:
te estra?are *


----------



## Sera (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Kagura currently doesn't have her computer or Photoshop at the moment. She'll be back though!


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> ^ Kagura currently doesn't have her computer or Photoshop at the moment. She'll be back though!


 ok thanks for the info kushina 
la esperare pronto


----------



## Sera (Nov 2, 2011)

No problem! She's not closing the shop though. There was a snow storm where she lives.


----------



## Soul (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't do my request, Kagura.
I needed it for today.

Thanks anyways.



St. Burke said:


> *Spoiler*: _what_
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work



I don't know u,u


----------



## Oturan (Nov 16, 2011)

Request: Set
Link: 
Borders: any
thks :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 16, 2011)

Kagura doesn't take requests now.


----------

